# [Official] FrozenCPU Shuts Its Doors



## SandGlass

Sad... What other specialized market places for liquid cooling remain?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandGlass*
> 
> Sad... What other specialized market places for liquid cooling remain?


performance-pcs. I prefer them actually.


----------



## th3illusiveman

uh... okay. Doesn't that company have a spokesperson?


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> uh... okay. Doesn't that company have a spokesperson?


It's a sole proprietorship, not a corporation, so unfortunately they do not.


----------



## DNMock

Pretty much just Performance PCs now here stateside, there are a few others but FrozenCPU and Performance PCs were the only ones that seemed to carry everything.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> performance-pcs. I prefer them actually.


They are garbage, "amazing" until you have a return and they turn into flaming idiots. I have the e-mail to prove it.

As for FrozenCPU, damn that sucks, they were always great to me and I was on the verge of going back to WC. Hell, I was just browsing their products again........

Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## Zero4549

Sucks if true.

Sidewinders is constantly out of stock on everything, petras-tech closed down, newegg no longer carries any real selection of liquid cooling and other specialty parts, and PPCs is always a total gamble.

What does that leave... hunting around on ebay and amazon?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> uh... okay. Doesn't that company have a spokesperson?


I'd wager there might have been maybe 7 or 8 full-time employees total for a company like that. More of a Mom and Pop style place so no, probably no official spokesman, no PR department, etc. etc.


----------



## DuckieHo

There is Xoxide and Sidewinder as well. SVC has some stuff as well.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread moved.

Unfortunately without an actual article this cannot be posted in the news section.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> This is not spam, nor is it a joke of any sort. This is a serious matter that I'd like to address that has not been released officially to anyone. Out of respect for privacy I will not be going into detail.
> 
> Many people understand that I was a FrozenCPU employee for almost 3 years. I loved the time I spent there, it was not only a fun and enriching experience, but built my work ethic to allow me to become a professional individual through high school. I established unparalleled relationships with my coworkers, many of whom I can consider family. The office staff however, was not the same.
> The owner has struggled a long battle with addiction, and events that unfolded earlier last week have rendered the company unoperational and shut down for good. Physical damage of the warehouse has occurred as well as the dismissal of all support and warehouse staff; the company has no plans of re-establishing themselves.
> 
> My initiatives are harmless; I want to protect the community that fostered my love for computers and technology from sending payments or spending money on products that will not come. Some users have already caught on to this fact after their UPS Overnights were not delivered today. Since all staff has been fired, nobody is updating the website to inform the loyal community about the closure, nor has anyone taken steps to shut the website down. I have no sources and no images, and my credibility of this testimony rests on my previous employment with the company (why I nested this thread in "rumors and unconfirmed articles").
> 
> Thanks everyone for your time. Mods, if I have done wrong, please PM me and I'll fix any issues. Please DO NOT PM me regarding this topic; I have no further information to give.
> 
> *TL;DR*: Do not order from the FrozenCPU marketplace, as they have closed doors and will not be shipping product or answering E-Mails and phones.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Sucks if true.
> 
> Sidewinders is constantly out of stock on everything, petras-tech closed down, newegg no longer carries any real selection of liquid cooling and other specialty parts, and PPCs is always a total gamble.
> 
> What does that leave... hunting around on ebay and amazon?


If this is true, it will leave a big hole in the industry.

However, I think water cooling is becoming less and less sustainable as an industry anyways. From my limited perspective on it, a lot of the guys I know who were into it are out of it, including myself. You also have a very high entry point in terms of cost and knowledge to do it, which greatly reduces the number of people coming into it. Basically it is a market where the veterans are leaving, and no one is really left to bring new people into it.

You also have the potential threat of emerging air cooling technologies that could potentially make WC obsolete.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I just called their number, no answer. Not even an IVR. Literally just rang and rang and rang, then went static.

First time it has done that for me, ever.


----------



## Jakusonfire

Hmmm. I just made an international order, wonder what will happen if this is true.

Where will I get carbon black bitspower fittings now? I don't want to have to order from them direct because it is so expensive.


----------



## Vintage

If this is true that kinda stinks, leaves US customers with only one good supplier (PPCs)

Gotta say though, a bit surprising there's no news posted on their site about this.

Also curious, why do some think PPC's is "always a gamble"? I have not made an order with them before


----------



## TheMentalist

Nooo, oh man...

This sucks if it's true. This is very sad.


----------



## Dmitriy

This sucks, I liked that store. Always fast shipping and great selection.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Who is the representative of this company on OCN? Is that the owner? If it's not the owner (who I am assuming is the one with the issue), then I would wait for confirmation from them first.

Otherwise if it is, then I guess this is the best anyone will get.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

What terrible news. I have had nothing but wonderful experiences from this wonderful company. I truly hope that this is not due to the arrogance of a single person, as you quoted physical destruction. I wish we had more information.


----------



## Lord Venom

That's not good. I'm thankful at the last minute that I decided to give air cooling a try again (I'm quite pleased with the performance) and decided not to get any more WC parts.


----------



## sticks435

Well if it does turn out to be true, then ya it sucks. I was going to reinstall my WC gear and order a new rad for my 780 classy, but now I dunno. I used PPC's once for a big order and a custom D5 and needed the stock mounting kit to send it in for RMA. The thing costs like $2 and they wanted like $15 in shipping.


----------



## taem

Oh great. I've spec'd out my whole loop parts list on a wish list at FCPU. Wonder if I should order RIGHT NOW or go elsewhere.


----------



## ivoryg37

Thank goodness I stumbled into this thread before my deposit cleared. I had just put some money into debit card so that I could purchase a Caselab S3 case from them and some watercooling part. I guess I will have to hold on this for now.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

This sucks. Hopefully will not impact performance PCs pricing too much.
for the record I have done multiple orders with performance PCS and never had an issue, but I have never had to return or replace anything yet either.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Oh great. I've spec'd out my whole loop parts list on a wish list at FCPU. Wonder if I should order RIGHT NOW or go elsewhere.


According to the OP, placing an order now would be a waste of time.


----------



## MunneY

I have no doubt that this is true...

Sucks big time.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Time for OCN to open a WC shop.


----------



## 8472

Man, I JUST finished building my loop, and 95% of the parts came from FrozenCPU.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Many people understand that I was a FrozenCPU employee for almost 3 years. I loved the time I spent there, it was not only a fun and enriching experience, but built my work ethic to allow me to become a professional individual through high school. I established unparalleled relationships with my coworkers, many of whom I can consider family. The office staff however, was not the same.
> The *owner has struggled a long battle with addiction*, and events that unfolded earlier last week have rendered the company unoperational and shut down for good. *Physical damage of the warehouse* has occurred as well as the *dismissal of all support and warehouse staff*; the company has no plans of re-establishing themselves.


Mental breakdown?
Physical damage?
Did someone burn the place?


----------



## BoatOnGoat

*Independent Investigation:*

Just got off the phone with a neighboring business. Reports are that the business seems to be "closed" as there are NO cars there and there have been no reported deliveries. Just got off the phone with neighboring business next door.

OP posted physical destruction but there is no visible destruction to the building per the employee at the neighboring auto shop.


----------



## magnek

Well, I tried to return a package to them for store credit last week, and on my USPS page it says "business closed". Note this was after hours at 6:51pm, but I've literally never seen that before. So there just might be something there.

I'm extremely sad if this is all true, FrozenCPU has never failed me in the CS department and that alone was enough for me to keep going back. I also agree with whoever said PerformancePCs is fine as long as you don't have to do returns.


----------



## iTzHughie

The story is so ridiculous that I believe it


----------



## King4x4

if this is true then what a shame... Best site I ordered parts from.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> There is Xoxide and Sidewinder as well. SVC has some stuff as well.


Xoxide never has anything in stock (nothing worthwhile at least). I don't see Xoxide lasting much longer, either.


----------



## Pheatton

Ugh I never ordered WC parts from them but I did order odds and ends that you can't get other places, like LEDs and light bars. Speaking of which I'm glad I found this, I was going to order a new white light bar and some white LEDs to mod the blue LED fans I already have....

Anyone know a place to get those items?


----------



## Blindsay

wow that sucks, although its been a couple years since ive done a real build all of my builds water cooling parts had come from frozencpu


----------



## tsm106

This is bad.


----------



## Ramzinho

This breaks my heart. i had a 300$ cart saved just waiting to hit order... really really sad about this.. I ordered 3 times with FCPU and i had no one issue with them. and the time i ordered with PPCs i had really bad experience and delayed order and it wasn't fun at all...


----------



## guitarhero23

Hopefully PerformancePCs takes this advantage as one to be able to offer more products and not turn themselves into a high priced monopoly


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Hopefully PerformancePCs takes this advantage as one to be able to offer more products and not turn themselves into a high priced monopoly


It's a business, their prices will inevitably change.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Lame if true. Excellent service, prices weren't too bad, cheap international shipping too boot.


----------



## AFewTeammates

Got an EK water block for my 970 delivered from them in the mail today (ordered it last week). Assuming this is true, seems this will be the last thing I ever get from them.


----------



## SU11YBEAR

Definitely sad, never had an issue ordering cross the border with them


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Hopefully PerformancePCs takes this advantage as one to be able to offer more products and not turn themselves into a high priced monopoly


Agreed! I should go ahead and place my order with PPCs before they catch wind of this and raise the price on their items lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> *Anyone want to start a new business to fill the void?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> If someone who is well established on these forums wanted to start an in house kick starter to open a new company to fill the gap, hit me up, I wouldn't mind investing in something like that and I know a few people looking for a good investment and this seems like it's a good opportunity.


You have about $40,000-100,000 I have license and tax ID as well as warehouse space.


----------



## denman

Oh man, I was just about to order some WC gear from there yesterday, but was holding off until I get paid in a couple days. Have the cart already loaded up and everything.


----------



## theirlaw

Disappointing news if its true. I'm in Canada, and despite the horrible shape of the Canadian dollar, FrozenCPU was still at least 10% cheaper than DazMode (I'm able to pick up within the US to avoid higher shipping costs).


----------



## iCrap

I never ordered from Frozen since the prices were higher than PPCS.... but this sucks, cause now i bet ppcs will raise their prices massively ;(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vintage*
> 
> If this is true that kinda stinks, leaves US customers with only one good supplier (PPCs)
> 
> Gotta say though, a bit surprising there's no news posted on their site about this.
> 
> Also curious, why do some think PPC's is "always a gamble"? I have not made an order with them before


I have no idea what the others are talking about "being a gamble" I have made like 20 orders from PPCS and they have always been fast and great. There was a problem with one order where they had run out of stock, and they quickly called me and sorted it out in 5 minutes and gave me a similar thing (it was an LED switch so i just got a different color). the guy on the phone was nice and helpful.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I never ordered from Frozen since the prices were higher than PPCS.... but this sucks, cause now i bet ppcs will raise their prices massively ;(
> I have no idea what the others are talking about "being a gamble" I have made like 20 orders from PPCS and they have always been fast and great. There was a problem with one order where they had run out of stock, and they quickly called me and sorted it out in 5 minutes. the guy on the phone was nice and helpful.


I had a good experience as well. Was ordering parts for my 970, block and backplate. backplate was listed as a week back order. they still got it in my package when i ordered everything that night.








sucks though because i think they are going to use this to their advantage and jack the prices up. Looks like I will just have to go to micro center and reduce their stock more.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I had a good experience as well. Was ordering parts for my 970, block and backplate. backplate was listed as a week back order. they still got it in my package when i ordered everything that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks though because i think they are going to use this to their advantage and jack the prices up. Looks like I will just have to go to micro center and reduce their stock more.


I'm sure they will raise their prices up








MicroCenter has a decent selection of WC stuff... but their prices are crazy high.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Who is the representative of this company on OCN? Is that the owner? If it's not the owner (who I am assuming is the one with the issue), then I would wait for confirmation from them first.
> 
> Otherwise if it is, then I guess this is the best anyone will get.


....ahhhh, if everyone was fired and the owner is part of the issue....

How would you get confirmation?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Xoxide never has anything in stock (nothing worthwhile at least). I don't see Xoxide lasting much longer, either.


Xoide was sold a few years ago actually...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I'm sure they will raise their prices up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MicroCenter has a decent selection of WC stuff... but their prices are crazy high.


my point exactly, but if PPC raise prices microcenter prices will start to appeal to me is what i am getting at. All they have for fittings though is bitspower, and swiftech at my location in st louis park MN.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Wow, this is a big hit to the community. Just checked an order I placed over the weekend with them, hasn't been updated beyond 'packing', guessing it won't be fulfilled and I get to go through the joyous process of getting the money back via PP.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> ....ahhhh, if everyone was fired and the owner is part of the issue....
> 
> How would you get confirmation?
> Xoide was sold a few years ago actually...


What do you mean? Being fired doesn't mean the rep couldn't post on this forum?


----------



## provost

This is indeed unfortunate. Never had an issue with FCPU..always been my preferred WC supplier. The owner should sell the brand to a capable operator via a process that leaves behind any legacy issues with Old Co. Not sure if this would even be an option, depending on which secureds and unsecureds are left holding the bag.....


----------



## Ramzinho

This literally feels like losing a long time friend. although i've only been watercooling for 8 month. their store and their amazing CS was beyond description. I really hope that there is someone going to buy this business and continue the awesomeness of what they used to do.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I never ordered from Frozen since the prices were higher than PPCS.... but this sucks, cause now i bet ppcs will raise their prices massively ;(
> I have no idea what the others are talking about "being a gamble" I have made like 20 orders from PPCS and they have always been fast and great. There was a problem with one order where they had run out of stock, and they quickly called me and sorted it out in 5 minutes and gave me a similar thing (it was an LED switch so i just got a different color). the guy on the phone was nice and helpful.


Not trying to make this into a PPCs hate thread, but just look it up on google or even here on the ocn search - tons of horror stories about PPCs employees being incredibly unprofessional, and at times even worse.

I didn't really buy it myself, there are crazy people who make up horror stories and poorly rate _anything_ after all. I unfortunately learned the hard way that in this scenario, the proverbial throng of boys crying wolf weren't lying.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

subbed


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Damn that sucks, not American but I know what it's like to loose a company you'd regularly go to for business.


----------



## Duke976

This is really bad news indeed, my experience with them has always been wonderful. I just received my last wc order from them this past Feb 7 and was looking forward in getting some more items.

I guess I have to shop somewhere else.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> my point exactly, but if PPC raise prices microcenter prices will start to appeal to me is what i am getting at. All they have for fittings though is bitspower, and swiftech at my location in st louis park MN.


same here. A few scattered xspc parts here and there too, but mostly BP and Swiftech.


----------



## serothis

This is a real bummer. I've made a few small order with them and have been happy. I was planning on doing a WC with my next build and they were going to be the main source of parts.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Not trying to make this into a PPCs hate thread, but just look it up on google or even here on the ocn search - tons of horror stories about PPCs employees being incredibly unprofessional, and at times even worse.
> 
> I didn't really buy it myself, there are crazy people who make up horror stories and poorly rate _anything_ after all. I unfortunately learned the hard way that in this scenario, the proverbial throng of boys crying wolf weren't lying.


I've a feeling those who haven't had to RMA anything with PPCs likely wouldn't have seen their... not so good side to put it mildly.


----------



## Shadowarez

that sucks i built my rig with parts from there like the fan controller, all the extensions for 4 pin fans, shoulda bought more then 5 packs, and the chipset heatsinks, the antistatic building mat, all the other lil things i needed to customize the inside of my comp,


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> *TL;DR*: Do not order from the FrozenCPU marketplace, as they have closed doors and will not be shipping product or answering E-Mails and phones.


I just received an order from them and it was sent in two boxes. When only one showed up *I called them*, they got me the other tracking number immediately and mailman then came back and delivered the other box. A few minutes after the box showed up, *they emailed me* the second tracking number.

I also have another order right now being packed my them that will ship out today. If they are closing their doors, they have a funny way of going about it. They havent started to liquidate product (either through pushing wholesale selling off or retail sales pricing)

There are only two SKUs that I have seen that they havent re-ordered. One is the PETG Monsoon tubing in clear and the other is the Monsoon economy compression fittings in Matte Black.

Who knows. Maybe they are selling off their stock to wholesale buyers quietly. But I hope its not true. Im in CT and they are in NY. I get orders within a day or two. So far, OPs claim that they wont be taking calls, or answering emails is inaccurate. If need be, I can supply screencaps from my own inbox. But Im thinking OP is either a troll, disgruntled employee that was fired, or a competitor.


----------



## Feyris

My FrozenCPU orders shipped two days ago...so at least theres that. I really hope this wont happen I do NOT want to pay tax and get forced into paying $9 shipping from PPCS even if order is a few ounces when Frozen got it done for $4. across country vs. 3 hours away

Emailed Mark so lets see what happens


----------



## FrancisJF

I find FrozenCPU cheaper than Performance PCS to shipping to Alaska.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> my point exactly, but if PPC raise prices microcenter prices will start to appeal to me is what i am getting at. All they have for fittings though is bitspower, and swiftech at my location in st louis park MN.


Yeah same, all they have at mine is bitspower... oh well. I guess if PPCs raises prices then i'll have to find them on eBay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Not trying to make this into a PPCs hate thread, but just look it up on google or even here on the ocn search - tons of horror stories about PPCs employees being incredibly unprofessional, and at times even worse.
> 
> I didn't really buy it myself, there are crazy people who make up horror stories and poorly rate _anything_ after all. I unfortunately learned the hard way that in this scenario, the proverbial throng of boys crying wolf weren't lying.


I have heard the same horror stories about frozenCPU also though, and have heard they are really rude on the phone.
I guess both PPCS and Frozen have their issues.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> my point exactly, but if PPC raise prices microcenter prices will start to appeal to me is what i am getting at. All they have for fittings though is bitspower, and swiftech at my location in st louis park MN.


I have noticed the water cooling section at the saint louis park store has gotten alot bigger in the past year.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I've a feeling those who haven't had to RMA anything with PPCs likely wouldn't have seen their... not so good side to put it mildly.


PPC was great, until I had to RMA something.

They turned into complete children, wrote several nasty e-mails with threats to me (Please.), all the while I just got my money back from Paypal and now warn anyone who ever thinks of looking at them.

Literally the worst buying experience I have ever had with a "legitimate" company.


----------



## mxthunder

Wow. What a huge dissapointment. Sad moment.


----------



## shelter

Hmm maybe I will stop by on my way home from work to confirm this. This will really suck if true.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> PPC was great, until I had to RMA something.
> 
> They turned into complete children, wrote several nasty e-mails with threats to me (Please.), all the while I just got my money back from Paypal and now warn anyone who ever thinks of looking at them.
> 
> Literally the worst buying experience I have ever had with a "legitimate" company.


not only that. shippings dumb they ONE DAY me things when they can easily go in first class, etc for 1/5th the cost.


----------



## llH4VOKll

Hey guys first of all I mean no disrespect by this post as it is unfortunate anytime a business has to shut its doors but I have spoken with the owner of Performance pcs (Hank Baron) and he wants to put some peoples worries that this unfortunate event will create a monopoly for the reseller industry. This is not true Hank will not be price gouging and will be running PPCS as it has been despite the closure of FrozenCPU. Again this post is not meant as a form of advertisement but to put people's minds at ease.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llH4VOKll*
> 
> Hey guys first of all I mean no disrespect by this post as it is unfortunate anytime a business has to shut its doors but I have spoken with the owner of Performance pcs (Hank Baron) and he wants to put some peoples worries that this unfortunate event will create a monopoly for the reseller industry. This is not true Hank will not be price gouging and will be running PPCS as it has been despite the closure of FrozenCPU. Again this post is not meant as a form of advertisement but to put people's minds at ease.


got proof?


----------



## FreeElectron

so
PPCs is bad in RMA
FCPU is bad as well and is going to close?

Did i just get it right?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llH4VOKll*
> 
> Hey guys first of all I mean no disrespect by this post as it is unfortunate anytime a business has to shut its doors but I have spoken with the owner of Performance pcs (Hank Baron) and he wants to put some peoples worries that this unfortunate event will create a monopoly for the reseller industry. This is not true Hank will not be price gouging and will be running PPCS as it has been despite the closure of FrozenCPU. Again this post is not meant as a form of advertisement but to put people's minds at ease.


a monopoly not causing prices to go up?

first i've ever heard of one.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llH4VOKll*
> 
> Hey guys first of all I mean no disrespect by this post as it is unfortunate anytime a business has to shut its doors but I have spoken with the owner of Performance pcs (Hank Baron) and he wants to put some peoples worries that this unfortunate event will create a monopoly for the reseller industry. This is not true Hank will not be price gouging and will be running PPCS as it has been despite the closure of FrozenCPU. Again this post is not meant as a form of advertisement but to put people's minds at ease.


bring up option for slower shipping for florida because 8 dollars hurts when its small and 1 day shipping is not needed.... a baggy of 5 clamps for example, no....just no T_T


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llH4VOKll*
> 
> Hey guys first of all I mean no disrespect by this post as it is unfortunate anytime a business has to shut its doors but I have spoken with the owner of Performance pcs (Hank Baron) and he wants to put some peoples worries that this unfortunate event will create a monopoly for the reseller industry. This is not true Hank will not be price gouging and will be running PPCS as it has been despite the closure of FrozenCPU. Again this post is not meant as a form of advertisement but to put people's minds at ease.


So glad Hank just took your word on something that can't be fully proven. Sounds like a great business owner right there.

Shame Frozen CPU got shut down. Didn't order much from there, but when I did it was hassle free.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llH4VOKll*
> 
> Hey guys first of all I mean no disrespect by this post as it is unfortunate anytime a business has to shut its doors but I have spoken with the owner of Performance pcs (Hank Baron) and he wants to put some peoples worries that this unfortunate event will create a monopoly for the reseller industry. This is not true Hank will not be price gouging and will be running PPCS as it has been despite the closure of FrozenCPU. Again this post is not meant as a form of advertisement but to put people's minds at ease.


i give him 1 or 2 months after that all prices goes up


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hopefully they at least refund everyone for their purchases.

Never used FrozenCPU but RIP if it's all true (seems so)


----------



## Ironsmack

Damn... I was going to order some stuff for my RAID card at the end of the month.

Damn, I hope the former employees find jobs soon. It's pretty tough out there. I wish them good luck.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> so
> PPCs is bad in RMA
> FCPU is bad as well and is going to close?
> 
> Did i just get it right?


pretty much


----------



## tcclaviger

Sad for the employees if true. I have been a customer at FCPU since they first opened.

Well over 2k spent at PPCs recently, zero issues. I had already jumped ship from FCPU to PPCS months ago, their shipping is cheaper and faster to Hawaii. PPCS is also faster at listing new products.


----------



## BramSLI1

This sucks!


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

This is horrible, FrozenCPU had a wonderful interface, I always loved the real time Inventory counter on each item they sold.

Did the warehouse go up in flames?


----------



## Ganf

Son of a.... I hope I can get everything I need from PerformancePC's, otherwise I'm boned. Was just getting ready to watercool an X99 build in a case that will be next to impossible to air cool.

Time to go digging around and see what plans need to be changed. And I'm not going to be too happy about paying the sales tax ordering from PPC's either.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYPERDRIVE*
> 
> This is horrible, FrozenCPU had a wonderful interface, I always loved the real time Inventory counter on each item they sold.
> 
> Did the warehouse go up in flames?


From what was posted earlier in this topic, no. It did not go up in flames. There is no external damage visible.


----------



## Ramzinho

Someone earlier said he will pass by on his way back from work.. only time will tell if this is true..


----------



## rgrwng

Thanks for the great service FrozenPCs.

I only ordered 3 times for random items, and each arrived in great condition. Always thought of buying water-cooling kits from there, but always decided against it.

Thanks for the notification, OP.

Attempted to look for a solid article with more details, but found a similar post across other forums, so far. I am guessing OP is a member of those other ones, also.


----------



## electro2u

Prices at ppcs are going to go up...


----------



## Ganf

Here's to hoping one of the previous employees has a change of heart and enough pluck to try giving it a go themselves. They won't have to look far for staff, and I hate to see people lose their jobs like this.


----------



## VeerK

Wow, thank you so much for this post OP, I was just about to order some Fujipoly thermal pads from them.


----------



## Sin0822

This was the only place to find certain things, at least i still have Microcenter they carry a wide variety of fittings and such, but very expensive and not that wide.


----------



## Duality92

That leaves us Canadians in a better situation than US! HA! We have some on NCIX and a lot of dazmode.com! Maybe dazmode could ship to USA?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Glad I used my store credit a few months ago. On that note, they were cool enough to give me one on an unopened item it turned out I did not need. My last order did leave a bad taste in my mouth, a cosmetic problem out-of-the-box on an EK 290X block&#8230;but that is really all on EK and FCPU did reach out to them about it. I wasn't exactly expecting a whole new block so idk&#8230;sucks though when you buy brand new.

I don't think PPCs will actually raise prices now but less competition is never a good thing.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> That leaves us Canadians in a better situation than US! HA! We have some on NCIX and a lot of dazmode.com! Maybe dazmode could ship to USA?


Except both NCIX and Dazmode have very limited stock.

This is sad news. FCPU was the only company I bought modding & water cooling supplies from. PPCS just charges way too much for shipping to me. It was nearly twice the cost as FCPU.


----------



## sushiglobster

Damn shame. I've ordered from them several times and I've always had a good experience. They carry (carried) such a wide assortment of goods, I'm not even sure who to turn to now for a system build. Not good for the industry/market.

I actually ordered from them a few weeks back. Everything went smooth as usual.

Totally bummed about this. Sad to see them and so many others like Petra's, go away.


----------



## llH4VOKll

There will be a statement from Performance pcs later about this -Hank and I are very good friends and before that friendship was formed I was and still am a customer of PPCS for 9 years because of there amazing track record with me


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> ....ahhhh, if everyone was fired and the owner is part of the issue....
> 
> How would you get confirmation?


This.

Thanks for your understanding. I'm quite confused on why I've received so much negative feedback as I'm posting this for the benefit of the OCN community.

Thanks to those that read the entire OP and game constructive words. I can't say when an official article comes out, but I hope it's soon. I hope everyone with money on the line has a smooth and easy process getting it back.

That being said, please don't turn this into a PPCS hate thread. I didn't provide many details as I'm trying to keep this *professional* and respect the privacy of the employees, and the owner.


----------



## EagleOne

Well stuff happens
Here's someone's chance to buy them out, take over and start "New Frozen Cpu"

make a offer if you can find the head dude, fix the problems negotiate....everybody's happy again

and you will be the President of the New Frozen Cpu, you already have the Shop crew they will come back

Think about it,

I know most of them and been buying for like 14 years or so


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> This.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding. I'm quite confused on why I've received so much negative feedback as I'm posting this for the benefit of the OCN community.


Was it just stock damage that led to this or was it act of employees... because usually insurance covers damages in some form. Its really sad though.


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

I guess maybe roof collapse caused by snow? someone already said it wasnt a fire.


----------



## X-Nine

I will wait for proof on this. I'm not saying you're lying, @WebsterCX, but I've learned over the years to take items like this with a grain of salt until everything that's said can be confirmed by other sources.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I will wait for proof on this. I'm not saying you're lying, @WebsterCX, but I've learned over the years to take items like this with a grain of salt until everything that's said can be confirmed by other sources.


It's looking to be true at this point. We're still working on confirming it here, but so far it looks to be true.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I will wait for proof on this. I'm not saying you're lying, @WebsterCX, but I've learned over the years to take items like this with a grain of salt until everything that's said can be confirmed by other sources.


good way of doing things...


----------



## mtbiker033

very sorry to hear this! thanks for the information OP!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> This.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding. I'm quite confused on why I've received so much negative feedback as I'm posting this for the benefit of the OCN community.


Webster, I have seen you around long enough to believe this completely. I am really sorry to hear this, and wish you and the rest of the guys there the best of luck. Hopefully Mark can get out of whatever is troubling him as well.

This is a huge loss for the industry as a whole, and I've been in touch with some industry reps in case they were not yet aware. Clearly this is news for most people and so they have a lot to thank you for as well!


----------



## Mayhem

This is going to hert a lot of companies. I Hope they sort themselves out one way or another.


----------



## szeged

Going to make an order on fcpu to confirm if true since after 12 pages were still wondering if it's really true.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I will wait for proof on this. I'm not saying you're lying, @WebsterCX, but I've learned over the years to take items like this with a grain of salt until everything that's said can be confirmed by other sources.


^ I'm with him







, if FrozenCPU really is shutting down then there should be some kind of press release in the next day or so

I do hope there not or work something out if it is true, only really good place to get weird and wonderful parts


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wow, this sucks I ordered a handful of things via FCPU with no issues (price was a tad higher than PPC (even w/ shipping)) hopefully someone else will decide to create a start-up since I would think the owner of the recently closed business will want to off-load whatever stock they have or some one else. .


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I will wait for proof on this. I'm not saying you're lying, @WebsterCX, but I've learned over the years to take items like this with a grain of salt until everything that's said can be confirmed by other sources.
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking to be true at this point. We're still working on confirming it here, but so far it looks to be true.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to confirm as well.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Going to make an order on fcpu to confirm if true since after 12 pages were still wondering if it's really true.


Someone in fcpu expired deals section is PISSED because they did not receive an item in order (a swiftech pump apparently) and are complaining about no response to calls or emails. so looking grim.

(also MCP655 is way more silent than xspcs same version variant, its weird).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> ]frozen cpu just messed up my 600 dollar order i had to save for 3 months to get. totally forgot a d5 pump from swiftech and to make it even better they arent answering my phone calls or emails. i feel robbed. i will never do business with them again if its not fixed TODAY. they have my number. says packed by josh verified by joe stamped in red on the invoice order #0579139
> , guys please do your jobs. very pissed. if you guys see this review i will remove it if its fixed like NOW. Great job being "Professional" and "Meticulous" [/B]
> 
> also the pumps were supposed to be installed and the 1 out of 2 pumps you gave were in a separate box. if i wanted to install them i would have bought the resouvor separately from the 2 pumps. pisssed.


poor them....


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Going to make an order on fcpu to confirm if true since after 12 pages were still wondering if it's really true.


As I have said earlier, I called them directly and didn't even get their automated phone system (IVR), it just rang and then finally went static/dead. Another person called the business across the street/next door and they said it appears no one is there.

Yea, pretty much going with this being 99.98% true. Mainly for the fact that we have a former employee who seems privileged with information, and that they aren't answering their phones. Now, I admit it has been awhile since I rang them, but in the past I was greeted when I dialed....

I don't think it is just coincidence that we get news they are shut down, the business near them says it appears they are shut down, and they aren't answering their phones (even with an IVR) all on the same day.


----------



## Orthello

Placed an order only today :-( was forwarded this thread by a person over at KP forums , luckily i bought through paypal and so i started a dispute against FrozenCPU, it they don't respond with something satisfactory within 10 days my money will be refunded by paypal.

All i'll say is thank goodness i deal with paypal for all my international purchases... i might pay that bit extra but this is where you need them.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

This is sad, if true. I've bought a few things from them over the years, always great service.


----------



## [ShowMe!]

Their slow website drove me nuts! Now I know why...


----------



## Orthello

Yeah ShowMe ... I spent several thousand with them over the years .. always fast and prompt. Awesome range of products .. i'll miss them for sure (maybe not the website).


----------



## Panther Al

Dang... this is sad. At the least, I got two Aquadrives from them before they closed up - seem to be out of existence everywhere else.


----------



## Feyris

Time to band together and make a marketplace like http://www.overclockers.co.uk/









There is still xoxide too I just remembered! but dont know how much product they moved for you guys for example compared to ppcs or fcpu

Maybe time to go amazon too, but amazon hurts margins so badly.


----------



## gecko991

Wow that sucks, they where pretty dam good for me with a large selection of everything.


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Someone in fcpu expired deals section is PISSED because they did not receive an item in order (a swiftech pump apparently) and are complaining about no response to calls or emails. so looking grim.
> 
> (also MCP655 is way more silent than xspcs same version variant, its weird).


Just purchased one of the FCPU tapped variable MCP655 pumps, very nice and good timing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Damn... I was going to order some stuff for my RAID card at the end of the month.
> 
> Damn, I hope the former employees find jobs soon. It's pretty tough out there. I wish them good luck.


Right after I bought that pump, I also picked this up for my raid card (thank you for years of good business FCPU)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I managed to squeak in those two orders, but failed to place the final order for my 4x180mm Watercool MA RO3 rad. Please open back up, I really want that rad mannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jaycider

well this sucks placed and order over the weekend to the tune of 180.00 money was taken out and now this.......... great,,,,


----------



## PostalTwinkie

If it wasn't such a niche market that is so highly competitive, with little margin, I would have been interested in filling their shoes. Frankly water cooling is dying, it just is. AIO are going to replace the majority of the market, and those left doing custom loops aren't enough to sustain it long term.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Addiction takes everything away. Could be in tax debt or anything. Probably even lost the name "FrozenCPU" forever

Using cash flow to supply a "feeling" I know, I'm 2 years clean still recovery and still think about opiates everyday


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Oh man I loved FrozenCPU. I've ordered from them dozens of times. Just got a small order from them yesterday.

FCPU had the best customer service I've ever dealt with with any company of any type. They always got the shipments out the same day, usually had a tracking number within an hr or two and they always actually shipped that day if the order was placed before 4 est. They always answered the phone, answered questions and resolved any issues I had with anything. I sometimes pestered them multiple times with questions in the same day.

I really hope somehow they recover from this.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> If it wasn't such a niche market that is so highly competitive, with little margin, I would have been interested in filling their shoes. Frankly water cooling is dying, it just is. AIO are going to replace the majority of the market, and those left doing custom loops aren't enough to sustain it long term.


That is absolute nonsense. I've seen people say that over the last 6 years and the watercooling market is only growing. We have more manufacturers with more products and choices than ever. Watercooling will ALWAYS be a niche, but it's not going to die until PCs are 100% obsolete.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Yeah, my favorite source for PC gear too. Sad. Really hope they can recover.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

I googled the place on google maps and called up the business next door to FrozenCPU to ask if they had any information. They just noted that no cars were at the building and shipments (trucks, etc.) have stopped arriving and departing from the facility. The employee of the neighboring business says it seems like it was abandoned for whatever reason. He also said the building was 100% structurally sound from what he could see.


----------



## gerrym730

I just opened a Frozen CPU account last week. Did not get a chance to use it.


----------



## scorpscarx

This is really shockingly bad news for me, they are my favorite store for specialty water cooling goods. Not to mention awesome customer support and rediculously fast shipping. Sad indeed.


----------



## Eusbwoa18

I'm really bummed to hear this. I have ordered all of my stuff from FrozenCPU other than some great deals I found at Microcenter.

Eric and Bucky were good people to deal with as a customer. Joe on the custom side helped me out with good advice several times.

Sad to see them close shop.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That is absolute nonsense. I've seen people say that over the last 6 years and the watercooling market is only growing. We have more manufacturers with more products and choices than ever. Watercooling will ALWAYS be a niche, but it's not going to die until PCs are 100% obsolete.


Damn straight! Niche, it may be, but dying it isn't.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoatOnGoat*
> 
> I googled the place on google maps and called up the business next door to FrozenCPU to ask if they had any information. They just noted that no cars were at the building and shipments (trucks, etc.) have stopped arriving and departing from the facility. The employee of the neighboring business says it seems like it was abandoned for whatever reason. He also said the building was 100% structurally sound from what he could see.


Ah that's good enough for me . Thanks for the info.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That is absolute nonsense. I've seen people say that over the last 6 years and the watercooling market is only growing. We have more manufacturers with more products and choices than ever. Watercooling will ALWAYS be a niche, but it's not going to die until PCs are 100% obsolete.


Tell'um

Also... where have you been!?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That is absolute nonsense. I've seen people say that over the last 6 years and the watercooling market is only growing. We have more manufacturers with more products and choices than ever. Watercooling will ALWAYS be a niche, but it's not going to die until PCs are 100% obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell'um
> 
> Also... where have you been!?
Click to expand...

? I'm on here every day! LOL


----------



## lester007

Someone lost a watercooling friend


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> That is absolute nonsense. I've seen people say that over the last 6 years and the watercooling market is only growing. We have more manufacturers with more products and choices than ever. Watercooling will ALWAYS be a niche, but it's not going to die until PCs are 100% obsolete.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Damn straight! Niche, it may be, but dying it isn't.


Been in this at least 20 years now.

When was the last time you seen a water cooling shop blow up and become a long term profitable company? Yea...still waiting for that to happen myself. A few have done well, like FrozenCPU, but as you see, things happen.

The other consideration to be had now is the existence of AIO loops. Like it or not, they cut into an already small market.

There will always be those extreme enthusiasts that want full blown custom water cooling loops. We are just gong to get to the day where they are just the Old Guard, and nothing more. AIO are getting better and better and more flexible year by year.

But, hey, I am open to being swayed the other direction. I have a warehouse and store front I don't even use just holding random crap.


----------



## bigmac11

So sad to read this. I've dealt with the owner many times over the years (15+) and he always made stuff right. I've even called at 10:00 P.M. and Mark was always nothing but polite and helpful.


----------



## wermad

nooooooooooo.........


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Damn straight! Niche, it may be, but dying it isn't.


If you guys keep putting out units like the H220x it's going to be more and more of a niche







. Why spend hundreds on a custom loop when I can buy a pre-built unit that's only a few degrees warmer?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoatOnGoat*
> 
> I googled the place on google maps and called up the business next door to FrozenCPU to ask if they had any information. They just noted that no cars were at the building and shipments (trucks, etc.) have stopped arriving and departing from the facility. The employee of the neighboring business says it seems like it was abandoned for whatever reason. He also said the building was 100% structurally sound from what he could see.


Is this it?


----------



## breenemeister

That is a real shame. Pretty much every specialty cooling thing I've done was with stuff purchased there, be it fujipoly, a XSPC kit, or thermal grease. RIP frozencpu.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is this it?


Yup. Called the shop right next door. Was familiar with the name and everything. He said something wasn't right but didn't have any other information. I still think its too early to assume a negative outcome. The could just be moving to a different location ETC. We just don't have a concrete answer yet.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Been in this at least 20 years now.
> 
> When was the last time you seen a water cooling shop blow up and become a long term profitable company? Yea...still waiting for that to happen myself. A few have done well, like FrozenCPU, but as you see, things happen. The other consideration to be had now is the existence of AIO loops. Like it or not, they cut into an already small market.


When I worked TD there were 3 customer types... One who wanted to watercool and decided to save up for a true loop, One who saw it was a hassle and one who decided AIO was way to go for ease. However AIO Turnover was much higher than those who went Air or saved for actual thing. Plus stuff like H220X make it more accessible to beginners with expansion options so there is plenty of adaptation, its just making it more "out there" availability wise so people see there ARE better options then those of us who know about it from the start.

Most average pc people go whats xspc? whats swiftech? whats ek? We need to spread the gospel.

Plus, for 60% of actual pc buffs I would say AIO is a gateway drug into a full loop. Once you start theres no going back


----------



## adamski07

Didn't they just expanded their warehouse not to long ago? I always get my modding and water cooling gear from them and checking it quick I have spent good amount of money on them already. I'm planning to create a new project which is going to be watercooled and I actually just placed an order last early January. I'll wait for official announcement from the owner.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> That is a real shame. Pretty much every specialty cooling thing I've done was with stuff purchased there, be it fujipoly, a XSPC kit, or thermal grease. RIP frozencpu.


Years ago I was doing a loop for my friend and the bracket for the AMD water block was tapped wrong, and wouldn't line up to the screw holes. I rang Frozen up and the dude who answered all chilled and relaxed three way called XSPC in and demanded they overnight me a new bracket.

This was like late afternoon PST shortly before their store closing hours. Not kidding, the next afternoon I had a new bracket in my hand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Plus, for 60% of actual pc buffs I would say AIO is a gateway drug into a full loop. Once you start theres no going back


_"Nah, nah, man. It's all good, it's fine. Just try the H100i, just a taste."_


----------



## Escovado

I've purchased a lot of water cooling parts from both FrozenCPU and Performance PCs and RMAed stuff from both retailers. Never had any problem with either of them. FrozenCPU will be missed.


----------



## TomashT

I just placed an order for a 980 STRIX waterblock on Sunday... It's been showing as "packing" since then. I'm out of luck, aren't I?


----------



## WebsterXC

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoatOnGoat*
> 
> I googled the place on google maps and called up the business next door to FrozenCPU to ask if they had any information.


Stop doing this. It's incredibly frustrating for the auto shop as they have a business to run. Confirmation has already been posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> I just placed an order for a 980 STRIX waterblock on Sunday... It's been showing as "packing" since then. I'm out of luck, aren't I?


Looks like it.

Time to "cancel" and call your card company.


----------



## renji1337

Man i loved frozencpu's custom services. i had them drill a hole into the side panel of my corsair air 540 so i could put an exhaust fan near my SLI gpus :/


----------



## l3p

Sad news


----------



## Boxlid

Wow, over 400 people currently viewing, so yeah there's business if they open the doors back up


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Stop doing this. It's incredibly frustrating for the auto shop as they have a business to run. Confirmation has already been posted earlier in the thread.


Yes, please stop doing this. I can confirm that they are out of business. At this point, I wouldn't even expect any formal notification because we as one of their partners didn't even receive one. Very disappointing and sad state of affairs.


----------



## Shpongle

If I ever clicked on a thread hoping that the title was click bait, it was _this_ one.









I had a great experience with FrozenCPU when I mistakenly ordered a 680 Hydrocopper _Classified_ block instead of the non-classified model and ordered a Monsta 360 without realizing just how big it was. Despite their clear no-returns policy for water cooling gear, they took both back minus the restocking fee. They also overnighted me a single fitting due to a error during packing on another occasion.

Geoff from FrozenCPU, if you're reading this, then thank you for saving me from a $300 mistake!


----------



## Cavey00

Terrible news. I haven't spent as much at some but this was my only source for new watercooling parts. Only had to call them once to add fans to an existing order and everyone was very nice. Nothing has ever been wrong or damaged. Guess I get to try some of the other stores. Just wish there was one here on the west coast. Shipping from Florida bites.


----------



## eXXon

Not to sound like a jerk, but does frozenpc make anything? From my limited understanding, they partner up with WCing manufacturers and sell their products, like a WCing supermarket, right?
How hard is it to get the pumps and whatnot from other sources, or the manufacturer themselves?


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Stop doing this. It's incredibly frustrating for the auto shop as they have a business to run. Confirmation has already been posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please stop doing this. I can confirm that they are out of business. At this point, I wouldn't even expect any formal notification because we as one of their partners didn't even receive one. Very disappointing and sad state of affairs.
Click to expand...

This is that door slamming home moment. I knew it was true but this makes it all the more painful.


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Not to sound like a jerk, but does frozenpc make anything? From my limited understanding, they partner up with WCing manufacturers and sell their products, like a WCing supermarket, right?
> How hard is it to get the pumps and whatnot from other sources, or the manufacturer themselves?


Yes, that's true, but they were a one-stop-shop for quite a number of products. This made purchasing just what you wanted easy and painless. It also helped to reduce shipping costs because you could get it all from the same place.


----------



## Lord Venom

The sad thing is, people oblivious to this situation will continue ordering products from the website until somebody takes it down or it goes offline due to the lack of website hosting being paid.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Yes, that's true, but they were a one-stop-shop for quite a number of products. This made purchasing just what you wanted easy and painless. It also helped to reduce shipping costs because you could get it all from the same place.


This, now we will be doing combo imports from ek, aquacomputer, as well as small parts like tubing from performance pcs, pumps directly from swiftech, case parts directly from caselabs, etc etc etc... I will definately miss fcpu.


----------



## vaporizer

well, this sucks. RIP FCPU, RIP.


----------



## gecko991

With there rep and they just fold like that, someone needs a good beating for this one. Very sad indeed.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> This, now we will be doing combo imports from ek, aquacomputer, as well as small parts like tubing from performance pcs, pumps directly from swiftech, case parts directly from caselabs, etc etc etc... I will definately miss fcpu.


We should create an OCN market place. We have the connections its all a matter of finding capital and employees.


----------



## AlderonnX

I normally ordered from PPCS but the couple times I did order from Frozen it was fine. Sometimes I looked for parts on there website since stuff was easy to find. Sad to see them close


----------



## Marc79

Wow this sucks, my friend pretty much only dealt with FrozenCPU for watercooling parts, I'm going to have to let him know about this. He just recently ordered an EK block and backplate for his 980.


----------



## pwnzilla61

man this is sad, i always ordered from them and had excellent service, when I ordered a raystorm kit a while back they where out of the xspc rads and upgraded me to a better and bigger rad for free.


----------



## will999

I'm reporting them for theft tomorrow they never shipped my d5 pump. I recieved everything else in the mail today. Tried to call no answer.


----------



## gecko991

Perhaps we should just take over, who wants in.


----------



## masgreko

I was just about to order a full loop worth of parts today too


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Not to sound like a jerk, but does frozenpc make anything? From my limited understanding, they partner up with WCing manufacturers and sell their products, like a WCing supermarket, right?
> How hard is it to get the pumps and whatnot from other sources, or the manufacturer themselves?


Not quite. Frozen purchased their product outright and resold it, rather than use contracts and selling agreements. While there are exceptions, most of the product in Frozen's warehouse has already been paid for. It wouldn't be hard to get the items, it's acquiring the overhead funds to purchase the products, stock them, and ship them out.

The only things they "manufacture" come from the mod workshop (powder coats, custom loops, window panels, etc).


----------



## Killerdann12

I just brought something too and was suppose to ship out yesterday and never did, I guess it's because of this, anyway I can get my money back or am i just screwed.
Sucks I love the company orders all my modding stuff from frozencpu and had great customer service.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> The sad thing is, people oblivious to this situation will continue ordering products from the website until somebody takes it down or it goes offline due to the lack of website hosting being paid.


Well i would say paypal will reject them shortly , i've started a 10 day disputes claim against FrozenCPU , at the end of the 10 days if something satisfactory is not sorted i get my money back from paypal regardless - and if that turns out to be the case Paypal will be rejecting payments to them sooner rather than later.


----------



## Zero4549

I don't really see AIOs cutting into custom liquid cooling sales at all Postal. AIO buyers tend to be the people who never would have built a loop anyway. Before AIOs, they would have simply bought a HSF (I'm lookin at you, crazy overrated zalman copper ball things). The people who were actually interested in liquid loops in the past, for the most part, still are.

Also, as others have said, AIOs have acted as a gateway to proper liquid cooling for a good number of people. I'm the only person I knew that ever liquid cooled (in real life friends)... and then the H50 came out, all my friends got one cause they thought it was cool, and within a year all of them were asking me how to start building a real loop!


----------



## TomashT

OK, since there is no one there to ship out orders, nor cancel them, nor refund money, why is their online ordering system still up and running? Isn't that fraud?


----------



## jodybdesigns

This really sucks. I was on my mobile earlier (kudos for the edit on my double post), so I had to reply.

It also has me thinking how addiction effects everyone. Since it was the first real reason given, I am going to assume its the plot of the story and the villain. It just comes to show how it can hit anybody. Just look, the guy was a nerd like the rest of us, and comes to show, just because your an uber nerd, don't mean we don't have problems, and gotta hustle.

Sucks man, been there, I just hope the guy can get his life together an be *normal* again.

It is tax season, time to pay or cash out, looks to me he took the cash out. I hate to see a reputable company say goodbye.


----------



## TomashT

In other news, I want my money, and I want it now.


----------



## Complx

Ouch man, I've had only positive experiences with them. Shame.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> In other news, I want my money, and I want it now.


Better put in that PayPal dispute


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I don't really see AIOs cutting into custom liquid cooling sales at all Postal. AIO buyers tend to be the people who never would have built a loop anyway. Before AIOs, they would have simply bought a HSF (I'm lookin at you, crazy overrated zalman copper ball things). The people who were actually interested in liquid loops in the past, for the most part, still are.
> 
> Also, as others have said, AIOs have acted as a gateway to proper liquid cooling for a good number of people. I'm the only person I knew that ever liquid cooled (in real life friends)... and then the H50 came out, all my friends got one cause they thought it was cool, and within a year all of them were asking me how to start building a real loop!


I started with an AIO (H80) and currently planning a high end custom loop.
People who get an AIO are people who are willing to pay a certain amount (above average) of money for better cooling. the same people may later consider a paying more and spending more time to get a better cooling option.


----------



## IWantAnA2

Bummer.


----------



## PCBuilder94

I just called and the automated system did pick up...


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I started with an AIO (H80) and currently planning a high end custom loop.
> People who get an AIO are people who are willing to pay a certain amount (above average) of money for better cooling. the same people may later consider a paying more and spending more time to get a better cooling option.


^^ this


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Better put in that PayPal dispute


I didn't use PP.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> I didn't use PP.


Ouch dude...that sucks... Gotta use that PP maaaan, gotta have that extra protection.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Wow, very sad to hear this. Even though the import taxes are 25% in Sweden i have ordered from Frozen maybe 5-7 times between 2007-2009. They have everything and before there were any good Swedish or European alternatives that had the same range of products there was no other choice and there still are no single European store that can/could match Frozen imo.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Ouch dude...that sucks... Gotta use that PP maaaan, gotta have that extra protection.


I didn't use PP either, for this 1 time, i decided not to use PP and this happens.







this sucks so much.


----------



## Lord Venom

Time to get in contact with your credit card companies then.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I started with an AIO (H80) and currently planning a high end custom loop.
> People who get an AIO are people who are willing to pay a certain amount (above average) of money for better cooling. the same people may later consider a paying more and spending more time to get a better cooling option.


I have a U14s and two fans.

In the future I plan to have a custom loop.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> I didn't use PP.


Then contact your credit card company.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> I don't really see AIOs cutting into custom liquid cooling sales at all Postal. AIO buyers tend to be the people who never would have built a loop anyway. Before AIOs, they would have simply bought a HSF (*I'm lookin at you, crazy overrated zalman copper ball things*). The people who were actually interested in liquid loops in the past, for the most part, still are.
> 
> Also, as others have said, AIOs have acted as a gateway to proper liquid cooling for a good number of people. I'm the only person I knew that ever liquid cooled (in real life friends)... and then the H50 came out, all my friends got one cause they thought it was cool, and within a year all of them were asking me how to start building a real loop!










Not sure if it was intended at me, but even if it was, it made me laugh out loud (3am here, so not a good thing).

I did build a loop once, back in 2001, and it was great fun and mesmerizing, I remember falling asleep looking at it through the windowed case (big deal back then).

But as you grow older, priorities change, and you get less time to spend on your hobby(s), to the point of dropping one altogether, in my case at least. (RCing is my mistress now)

Hopefully someone will pick up where Frozen left off soon, and would strongly recommend anyone with extra funds or a good business plan, to find some partners and buy the left over stock from Frozen (and the name).
Pretty sure it will be way below market value, then hire back the Frozen employees, and just by selling to OCN members, you could easily make back your investment in no time.
(I think it's more complicated than that, but you get the gist)


----------



## will999

I'm about to dispute my whole order and just get back my $600 they want the other stuff in the order that they shipped me then they can contact me. Free aquacomputer rad and koolance res for me. But I ordered on Friday and got it today missing 1 d5 pump. No email reply or phone. I think they knowingly shipping without my pump knowing they were going to close today and that makes me really salty


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> I'm about to dispute my whole order and just get back my $600 they want the other stuff in the order that they shipped me then they can contact me. Free aquacomputer rad and koolance res for me. But I ordered on Friday and got it today missing 1 d5 pump. No email reply or phone. I think they knowingly shipping without my pump knowing they were going to close today and that makes me really salty


dude it's not just you, my stuff was suppose to ship out yesterday so im assuming it actually closed yesterday, at least you got most of your stuff. I got nothing.


----------



## Lutro0

Phew... I had a contract with them with items still owed from lc... I wonder what will happen with all of that now


----------



## spencertheminer

THis is absolutly terrible!
They are 5 min from my house!
I was planning on getting a job their this summer.

WHats going to happen to all their invintory?
Why isnt the business just sold?


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spencertheminer*
> 
> THis is absolutly terrible!
> They are 5 min from my house!
> I was planning on getting a job their this summer.
> 
> WHats going to happen to all their invintory?
> *Why isnt the business just sold?*


That's what i was wondering... but I guess we will never know!


----------



## [email protected]

Hello all,

I need to officially retract any statements with respect to Frozen CPU closing down made by our rep here. We have no official information in that respect. I do apologize for any confusion on the part of our rep, which was caused by an informal conversation we had and that should have never been publicly disclosed.

The truth of the matter is this: nobody except Frozen CPU insiders really know what happened, and I for one have been unable to contact any such insiders.

All I can hope is that this could be a temporarily thing, and if it is not, then I am personally saddened by the news.

Gabriel Rouchon
Chairman & CEO, Swiftech.


----------



## will999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> dude it's not just you, my stuff was suppose to ship out yesterday so im assuming it actually closed yesterday, at least you got most of your stuff. I got nothing.


----------



## marine13

I ordered my item 2days ago and payed $500.. what should i do.. i wanted to cancel it but no one answers the phone or reply a mail... ...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I need to officially retract any statements with respect to Frozen CPU closing down made by our rep here. We have no official information in that respect. I do apologize for any confusion on the part of our rep, which was caused by an informal conversation we had and that should have never been publicly disclosed.
> 
> The truth of the matter is this: nobody except Frozen CPU insiders really know what happened, and I for one have been unable to contact any such insiders.
> 
> All I can hope is that this could be a temporarily thing, and if it is not, then I am personally saddened by the news.
> 
> Gabriel Rouchon
> Chairman & CEO, Swiftech.


dayum.

I hope we get more news as speculations and people assuming things get out of hand.


----------



## phenom01

Even tho they dicked me on my last return and only gave store credit even tho it was unopened and returned within 2 weeks of their ship date. I will miss them as I liked their selection.


----------



## gecko991

Lobby your creditor to freeze payment right away and you will be fine.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine13*
> 
> I ordered my item 2days ago and payed $500.. what should i do.. i wanted to cancel it but no one answers the phone or reply a mail... ...


Paypal dispute


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I hope we get more news as speculations and people assuming things get out of hand.


There's probably nobody left around to into contact with to confirm it.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I need to officially retract any statements with respect to Frozen CPU closing down made by our rep here. We have no official information in that respect. I do apologize for any confusion on the part of our rep, which was caused by an informal conversation we had and that should have never been publicly disclosed.
> 
> The truth of the matter is this: nobody except Frozen CPU insiders really know what happened, and I for one have been unable to contact any such insiders.
> 
> All I can hope is that this could be a temporarily thing, and if it is not, then I am personally saddened by the news.
> 
> Gabriel Rouchon
> Chairman & CEO, Swiftech.


Gabe, I'll add your post to the OP so people are aware. Thanks for your input.


----------



## marine13

I didn't pay with paypal..


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine13*
> 
> I didn't pay with paypal..


Get into contact with your credit card company then.


----------



## Killerdann12

The thing is everyone is left in the dark about this and only the ex-employees know what really went down. I'm so sad right now that i could cry.
R.I.P best customer service in the US.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> There's probably nobody left around to into contact with to confirm it.


Just in general, some one will eventually give news, news and truth always gets out.


----------



## spencertheminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> That's what i was wondering... but I guess we will never know!


Im going to check out whats happening there in a few days, they are 5 min from my house.
Ill see if they have any inventory on the curb


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> All I can hope is that this could be a temporarily thing, and if it is not, then I am personally saddened by the news.
> Gabriel Rouchon
> Chairman & CEO, Swiftech.


I second this statement.

Like or hate FCPU, competition and variety is good thing and departure of one of the biggest players - blows.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine13*
> 
> I didn't pay with paypal..


Credit card or bank card chargeback will be pretty much instant money returned to account. Just call number on back of card. If you paid with cash you're screwed (good thing you didn't because, well, you can't =p)


----------



## marine13

I already did before but they said they have no authorization to cancel.. frozencpu needs to give them cancellation receip to cancel from credit card company..


----------



## Neo_182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> I second this statement.
> 
> Like or hate FCPU, competition and variety is good thing and departure of one of the biggest players - blows.


Indeed. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## dasyoyo16

quote the post from the swiftech rep


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> This is not spam, nor is it a joke of any sort. This is a serious matter that I'd like to address that has not been released officially to anyone. Out of respect for privacy I will not be going into detail.
> 
> Many people understand that I was a FrozenCPU employee for almost 3 years. I loved the time I spent there, it was not only a fun and enriching experience, but built my work ethic to allow me to become a professional individual through high school. I established unparalleled relationships with my coworkers, many of whom I can consider family. The office staff however, was not the same.
> The owner has struggled a long battle with addiction, and events that unfolded earlier last week have rendered the company unoperational and shut down for good. Physical damage of the warehouse has occurred as well as the dismissal of all support and warehouse staff; the company has no plans of re-establishing themselves.
> 
> My initiatives are harmless; I want to protect the community that fostered my love for computers and technology from sending payments or spending money on products that will not come. Some users have already caught on to this fact after their UPS Overnights were not delivered today. Since all staff has been fired, nobody is updating the website to inform the loyal community about the closure, nor has anyone taken steps to shut the website down. I have no sources and no images, and my credibility of this testimony rests on my previous employment with the company (why I nested this thread in "rumors and unconfirmed articles").
> 
> Thanks everyone for your time. Mods, if I have done wrong, please PM me and I'll fix any issues. Please DO NOT PM me regarding this topic; I have no further information to give.
> 
> *TL;DR*: Do not order from the FrozenCPU marketplace, as they have closed doors and will not be shipping product or answering E-Mails and phones.
> 
> Do NOT call neighboring businesses to confirm. This is unprofessional and unrelated to the company's business. Please refer to this post:
> 
> The most recent confirmation POST
> 
> The statement has been retracted in this POST


Edit Title and remove "confirmed"

Also
It is better if you quote the posts (swiftech's) in the main post instead of linking them 









@WebsterXC


----------



## TheCautiousOne

This Is No Good.









TCO


----------



## IWantAnA2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spencertheminer*
> 
> Im going to check out whats happening there in a few days, they are 5 min from my house.
> Ill see if they have any inventory on the curb


Ummm... I'll take some curb inventory if you swing by.


----------



## will999

I will let you guys know tomorrow if I can get my credit card refunded


----------



## czmadmark

I bought some bitspower fittings 2 days ago and got then this very afternoon.If,they indeed are out of business ,it would explain my purchase ,thru pay-pal was pay-pal credit,bought instead was instant transfer directly out of my checking account.was mad.glad it was not over 100.00 purchase.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czmadmark*
> 
> I bought some bitspower fittings 2 days ago and got then this very afternoon.If,they indeed are out of business ,it would explain my purchase ,thru pay-pal was pay-pal credit,bought instead was instant transfer directly out of my checking account.was mad.glad it was not over 100.00 purchase.


Welcome to the forums


----------



## Lord Xeb

Well... This is unfortunate.


----------



## LittleBrant

For what it's worth, purchased some products four day's ago and according to my tracking# via UPS, my packages are on the way.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleBrant*
> 
> For what it's worth, purchased some products four day's ago and according to my tracking# via UPS, my packages are on the way.


question is, when did it ship out, anything short of today or yesterday is worthless!!!


----------



## LittleBrant

Actually, it was shipped out four day's ago.


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleBrant*
> 
> Actually, it was shipped out four day's ago.


Consider yourself lucky then.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleBrant*
> 
> Actually, it was shipped out four day's ago.


well there you go, people who stuff are not getting shipped are people who should have gotten their stuff ship yesterday or today.

my bank told me to wait a few days as the sight is still up and i just placed my order recently, someone ddos it down so i can get my money.


----------



## LittleBrant

Thanks, I will.


----------



## kot0005

I cant believe this. Hopefully they reopen by someone taking over and fixing the damages. I use them a lot to buy Gear that isn't available here in Australia. They shipping is considerably cheaper than PPC's.


----------



## will999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleBrant*
> 
> For what it's worth, purchased some products four day's ago and according to my tracking# via UPS, my packages are on the way.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Edit Title and remove "confirmed"
> 
> Also
> It is better if you quote the posts (swiftech's) in the main post instead of linking them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WebsterXC


Fixed, thanks FreeElectron!


----------



## will999

Better hope you get everything they didn't give me a swiftech variable d5 pump


----------



## dreadlord369

Dam I loved their selection and the fact that when I called for help I would always get a very knowledgeable rep. I bought most of my current rig from them and when I had any questions the reps were great and would always point me in the right direction. Sad to see them go and hope everything works out for the employees. I'll really miss them.


----------



## Kokin

It's not even close to April 1st.









I've mostly bought used parts for WCing over the years, but FCPU has been my main place for GPU blocks, fittings, and other small stuff.


----------



## will999

So where should I shop for my watercooling stuff I mostly need fittings


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> So where should I shop for my watercooling stuff I mostly need fittings


you can go to ek, koolance, from any manufacture that makes them really


----------



## Faster_is_better

Terrible news if it comes out true.


----------



## Talon720

No way that sucks they were local for me too which made shipping fast cheap or non existent. They answered a lot of different build questions I had I was just about to order an ek m6I waterblock too . pc performance might have a cheaper price but the shipping ends up making it more for me . I'm super dissapointed I hope someone can step up and take over the business in the comming months.


----------



## Jpmboy

I just got an EK uniblock from FCPU last week... very bummed. I really liked these guys. No "Official" announcement, so...


----------



## bigmac11

I find it quite funny when in the past every time I stood up for FCPU all I got was grief. Now their gone everyone misses them? As I've always stated they were the most stand up company I've ever dealt with. Sure their prices were always a few bucks more but the service was well worth it when needed.


----------



## MocoIMO

I only had one of many FCPU shipments arrive with 7-8 fittings missing which they promptly over-nighted once I called, best CS I ever had besides Caselabs.. would be very sad to not have them around.


----------



## kazuma16

Oh crap! this is just sad....


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> This was the only place to find certain things, at least i still have Microcenter they carry a wide variety of fittings and such, but very expensive and not that wide.


My local MC purchased all their WCing stuff from FCPU


----------



## gecko991

This is simply not right, we need a place like them.


----------



## Muscles

Anyone know if they are still fulfilling active orders? Placed an order a couple days ago with no update.


----------



## num1son

Man this totally sucks. They were always slightly higher with their prices, but were above and beyond in every other aspect.

very dissapointed


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muscles*
> 
> Anyone know if they are still fulfilling active orders? Placed an order a couple days ago with no update.


No, get a refund from your CC. There is no one there.


----------



## magnek

In case anyone still has doubts,, my return package to them could not be delivered for the second time today because "business [was] closed". So yeah.


----------



## Fan o' water

This totally sucks! They were my Go To solution for water cooling. First DangerDen, then these guys. Well, I hope for the best for the owner if he has abuse issues.


----------



## Shogon

Very sad news, I've ordered from them a lot over the years and they've been excellent and the site was top notch. I'm pretty sure I bought all my MIPS blocks from them when they also left us.

Major bummer.


----------



## newls1

sidewindercomputers.com is usually my 1st choice as there shipping speeds are amazing.


----------



## goku5868

This is very sad news to the PC Industry & Modding Community...







One largest selection PC Parts in North America hands down...







Big distributor to its going hurt small vendors to...







Prices will go up this is bad...


----------



## PCModderMike

Ooooh no


----------



## NBrock




----------



## Kidam101

I tried contacting bucky over by email today and it bounced back to me and when I tried calling I didnt even get the machine straight ring ring until the lines just cuts.

I had a Back order on an order a month ago (EK ram dimm module) and he said they were BO since EK had a batch scrap from the factory, he said he was suppose to get them by friday. Its been weirdly dead over the last 24 hours. Was the EK factory BO a real thing or a white lie before the storm I don't know

I ordered today from Dazmode (since im from Canada) in order to make sure I could land this part before it goes back into back order.

Not here to infuse fear but if you have rare parts or if you have a large order to fill ... I would pull the trigger elsewhere fast before the news becomes official alot more than usual people will ''time'' their order in the next days.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> My local MC purchased all their WCing stuff from FCPU


I don't think it was just yours. I think it was ALL of them.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I don't think it was just yours. I think it was ALL of them.


Yep..Maybe that's why my local MC stopped restocking..who knows.


----------



## Ronsanut

Yes, Perfromance PC's is a very good company. Very good service.


----------



## mixsetup

crap very few places to buy wc gear from now.


----------



## coolrock6644

FYI for anyone considering purchasing from Sidewinder Computers right now they appear to not be shipping. I made a purchase a bit over three weeks ago and it still has not gone out. Glad I did not try to reorder from Frozen!

EDIT: There was a thread in the Sidewinder subforum, but that subforum along with the thread appears to be gone now.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I don't think it was just yours. I think it was ALL of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Yep..Maybe that's why my local MC stopped restocking..who knows.


Correct. It was my job to collect the MC orders actually


----------



## ultracer

I purchased over 700$+ worth of EK equipment from them in October 2014 since they are the only shop that accept Purchase Order and Post Paid (as far as I know) for my current university project. Planning to purchase another 2.5k plus to expand my project, what to do know lol







?

My colleague also wanted to purchase some EK ram block from FCPU one week ago and he tried to contact a few staffs at FCPU for quotation, but got back replies mentioning 'Staff XXX quit the company', or sth similar along those lines.

Anyone know if there is any other place that accept Purchase Order from educational institution? Sad and annoyed to see them go like this.


----------



## RKDxpress

NOOOO! Just took a road trip up there three weeks ago to personally buy a watercooler. Was so excited to finally find a real pc store sort of local. Place was awesome staff was great even the wife was awed. Hope there back up soon.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

I bought like $430 worth of stuff last week. It oughta be here on Friday to my understanding.

Also, i have some OLD sound dampening foam with their logo on it. I might sell it for $600, because its rare and stuff now. boom.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Well that sucks.


----------



## Robitussin

thats sad i almost bought a tj11 from them this afetrnoon glad i checked


----------



## DarkIdeals

Well this confirms why my return on my Corsair 900D case was labeled as "held for future delivery" and wasn't being delivered to FCPU. This is complete bullcrap, how am i going to get my refund now? I purchased it through paypal credit so maybe i can get them to put a hold on the cash or whatever they call it.


----------



## Orthello

Click the order button this morning (didn't know) on a $240 usd FCPU order - luckily though paypal. Found out about 1 hr later through the kingpin forums about this thread.

Rung PayPal instantly and apart from talking to a robot for 5 mins - I think any bit of conversion loss i've made using PayPal in the past is going to be made up for now. They were super great about it - raised a dispute with them and they say within 10 days if the matter is not sorted to satisfaction they will refund my money (themselves).

She made mention this was my first dispute so it sounds more likely they will sort this for me regardless the outcome their end. I'll let you guys know if they reneg on that but i doubt they will.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> I tried contacting bucky over by email today and it bounced back to me and when I tried calling I didnt even get the machine straight ring ring until the lines just cuts.
> 
> I had a Back order on an order a month ago (EK ram dimm module) and he said they were BO since EK had a batch scrap from the factory, he said he was suppose to get them by friday. Its been weirdly dead over the last 24 hours. Was the EK factory BO a real thing or a white lie before the storm I don't know
> 
> I ordered today from Dazmode (since im from Canada) in order to make sure I could land this part before it goes back into back order.
> 
> Not here to infuse fear but if you have rare parts or if you have a large order to fill ... I would pull the trigger elsewhere fast before the news becomes official alot more than usual people will ''time'' their order in the next days.


I believe them. Back in December when the fullcover blocks for Gigabyte's 970 were first released they sold like hotcakes. PerformancePCs was the first to get stock but apparently EK completely screwed up and sent them acetal blocks even though the box was labelled nickel plexi. So turned to FrozenCPU and patiently waited for 2 weeks until I finally got fed up and emailed Bucky. Turns out EK just opened a new warehouse and was in the process of moving all their inventory over and it was basically total chaos, and was causing grief for everyone involved. Bucky replied to every single one of my emails, usually within 2 hours, and never once showed any sign of impatience. So yeah I would tend to believe what they're saying.


----------



## leetmode

Wow I can't believe this. I placed an order literally 2 days ago but I have yet to receive any information regarding its shipment or cancelation of the order.

Is there anyone out there with a pending order who has been able to contact them??

Very sad if true... purchased from them several times with no complaints and I actually called them to get some advice on my last order a few months ago. I pretty much spent about a half hour on the phone planning with one of the employees and was so grateful for the advice.

Does anyone have any recommendations for similar shops that are just as reliable/trustworthy? I've heard of Performance-PCs and SidewinderComputers but never used them before.


----------



## msgclb

I place an order this morning and have received an email that it was in the packing phase.

I sure hope I get this order and many more.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

funny, I just got an order from them a few weeks ago.

Well, by funny, I mean sad really


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I place an order this morning and have received an email that it was in the packing phase.
> 
> I sure hope I get this order and many more.


This means the order has been printed and is waiting for an employee to gather it from the shelves. I am quite surprised to hear it was printed at all though, IIRC it's not automatically printed.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I place an order this morning and have received an email that it was in the packing phase.
> 
> I sure hope I get this order and many more.


I got a email that my order was in the packing phase yesterday. still hasn't shipped and no response on phone or email. I doubt we will be getting our order, unless this turns out to be a complete prank and we just been spoofed (my optimism speaking)


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> This means the order has been printed and is waiting for an employee to gather it from the shelves. I am quite surprised to hear it was printed at all though, IIRC it's not automatically printed.


WebsterXC, you seem to know their process well (no surprise, of course).

I am in the same boat here, ordered some stuff yesterday, got "packaging phase" e-mail this morning, silence after that.

Do you know if CC gets charged in this case?


----------



## BruceUSA

That is a sad day to say the least. FrozenCPU is in my backyard. Every time I ordered stuffs from them and I got it in the next day. I could have go pick stuffs up myself but I am always have them shipped it to me. Yes they are less than 15 minutes drive from my house. Sad sad sad....


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Wow I can't believe this. I placed an order literally 2 days ago but I have yet to receive any information regarding its shipment or cancelation of the order.
> 
> Is there anyone out there with a pending order who has been able to contact them??
> 
> Very sad if true... purchased from them several times with no complaints and I actually called them to get some advice on my last order a few months ago. I pretty much spent about a half hour on the phone planning with one of the employees and was so grateful for the advice.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for similar shops that are just as reliable/trustworthy? I've heard of Performance-PCs and SidewinderComputers but never used them before.


Same here, i had UPS pick up the damaged corsair 900D case and they were going to take it back to FCPU and i'd get store credit and use their caselabs ordering service to get an SMA8 since i was unimpressed with the 900D's quality. Called them nonstop since 5pm EST and the phone just rang and rang until it said "the machine is no longer working" or something similar in a robotic tone and hung up. Then after a few calls i started getting a pre-recorded "welcome to frozencpu, our offices our not open at this time, our hours are etc.. etc.." even though they were still open for another hour.

I'm scared that i won't get my $400 back for this defective case!!! I wonder if the fact that i bought it through paypal credit loan that i could call paypal and get the money refunded.


----------



## Seeing Red

It's sad to see another WCing vendor go. Jab-Tech last year and now Frozen. I've spent thousands at FCPU and PPCs over the years. The times I've bought from FCPU, they were very prompt with shipping and their customer service was awesome. The reps I've talked to were impeccably responsive and polite.

There were several items where FCPU beat PPCs on price and vice versa so I would balance my orders between the two. FCPU tend to have some parts I would have trouble finding anywhere else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for similar shops that are just as reliable/trustworthy? I've heard of Performance-PCs and SidewinderComputers but never used them before.


PPCs is very good, tended to be cheaper than Frozen CPU. I believe their customer service has improved over the years. Be sure to sign up for their newsletters and wait for the holiday coupon codes. They tend to offset the cost of shipping at the very least.

Sidewinders is also pretty good, but they used to have a wider selection. SVC.com, Dazmode.com, and Aquatuning.us are also good. I've had orders from Aquatuning showing up in only a few days and they're located in Germany.


----------



## p4inkill3r

According to [H]: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1851830&page=4
Quote:


> EDIT: We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> According to [H]: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1851830&page=4


good news!


----------



## Duke976

It looks like its not shutting down and they are currently running with skeleton crew according as per the owner of frozencpu. Its on another website and it was confirm.


----------



## Bloodbath

Damn this is really sad. I am in Australia and they have always filled my orders promptly and without issue, even upgraded my shipping free of charge a few times when I ordered expensive items just to make sure my gear got to me without damage.


----------



## b0sse

I've bought tons of items from Performance-PCS, no issues... as a matter of fact, I just dropped $800 on crap, should be here Friday.

Personally, I'm glad FrozenCPU is going away, they marked up stuff about 20-25% and didn't ship any faster.


----------



## Killerdann12

Lets just pray and hope that this new news is true, i should be doing hw right now but not feeling it with all these news


----------



## dreadlord369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> According to [H]: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1851830&page=4


Good news if true but then why are we hearing different reports from different people?


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> Good news if true but then why are we hearing different reports from different people?


Everything is too chaotic right now, we don't know what is true anymore, all we know is that people ordered stuff, including me and that the orders are not being fullfilled.
also that no one is at the offices/warehouse.


----------



## Orthello

If the news via Kyle Bennet at Hardocp is true , and hes a pretty straight up guy then looks like i could be getting my order from frozencpu after all. Fingers crossed for the whole community.


----------



## skupples

things could get real dark if PPC is left to suck up the business from all over the US. Nothing will really get in their way of pricing, except maybe if Amazon or NewEgg decide to list again/more stuff.

Maybe just maybe this will allow some of the smaller companies to grow.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> things could get real dark if PPC is left to suck up the business from all over the US. Nothing will really get in their way of pricing, except maybe if Amazon or NewEgg decide to list again/more stuff.
> 
> Maybe just maybe this will allow some of the smaller companies to grow.


Was just thinking about this.

I might buy a last few things from frozencpu, and click the overnight option to be somewhat safer.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

I ordered for the first time ever from FrozenCPU on Feb 9th. As you can see the order is "packing". What should I do about it?


----------



## Kidam101

So now its : ex employee vs addict owner.

the next hours will be fun for people with orders on the line, what about the damage done in the warehouse ?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> I've bought tons of items from Performance-PCS, no issues... as a matter of fact, I just dropped $800 on crap, should be here Friday.
> 
> Personally, I'm glad FrozenCPU is going away, they marked up stuff about 20-25% and didn't ship any faster.


Right, because a monopoly is good for everybody.









I don't know how many times I have to say this, but as long as you don't have to do RMAs with PPCs then they're fine. The second you hit that RMA button you start rolling the dice.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> So now its : ex employee vs addict owner.
> 
> the next hours will be fun for people with orders on the line, what about the damage done in the warehouse ?


Well, we also know SOMETHING happened since the company is on a skeleton crew ATM.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Damn, that's sad


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> I ordered for the first time ever from FrozenCPU on Feb 9th. As you can see the order is "packing". What should I do about it?


mine's in packing too, i'd say wait a day or too, as new information is poping up now, if it stays packing contact paypal if you could get your money back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> So now its : ex employee vs addict owner.
> 
> the next hours will be fun for people with orders on the line, what about the damage done in the warehouse ?


And now for the drama to unfold, hopefully addicted owner win. I wish anyways.


----------



## Jakusonfire

It was a little suspicious the way the owner was thrown under the bus. Maybe by just fired staff? And all they care about is saving us from losing money?

I dunno ... It read a little like just an excuse to libel the owner.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidam101*
> 
> So now its : ex employee vs addict owner.
> 
> the next hours will be fun for people with orders on the line, what about the damage done in the warehouse ?


Yeah but its been more than an employee talking smack about his boss if thats the cause, they have not responded to numerous calls and things have halted there from many accounts. Its more like a mass jump ship of staff .. to cause this sort of effect. Where there is smoke there's fire and i don't think we will get the real story for a while if this company does indeed resume operations.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> It was a little suspicious the way the owner was thrown under the bus. Maybe by just fired staff? And all they care about is saving us from losing money?
> 
> I dunno ... It read a little like just an excuse to libel the owner.


even if he just fired some staff, to be complete unresponsive to calls or emails, and to just leave orders hanging. kinda weird like the rest of this situation.


----------



## b0sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Right, because a monopoly is good for everybody.


*sidewinder PC is just 1 other example of an online site... so this is far from the truth and don't insinuate things you are not clear about*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to say this, but as long as you don't have to do RMAs with PPCs then they're fine. The second you hit that RMA button you start rolling the dice.


*I don't know about this, but we shall see if I have issues...*


----------



## Muscles

Note: OP says Frozen is a sole proprietorship, but Paypal payments go to Frozen CPU Incorporated. Discrepancy here...


----------



## Squall_Rinoa89

Not closed down.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041419154&postcount=79


----------



## Muscles

Also just checked out to buy something from PPC, chose the $4 shipping option. Page kept refreshing before authorizing the order. Next thing I know, I'm getting billed $12.75 for shipping. Shady as hell, disputing this charge. Why are all both these websites run by idiots?


----------



## 97discosd

On my mobile but just read from primochill fb page that they are not closed via frozen cpu owner


----------



## 97discosd

Primochill fb post : We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> *sidewinder PC is just 1 other example of an online site... so this is far from the truth and don't insinuate things you are not clear about*
> *I don't know about this, but we shall see if I have issues...*


Sidewinder has nowhere near the collection that FCPU or PPCs have, especially when it comes to fittings. And the site itself hasn't even been updated in over a year now, so not even comparable. I used to cross shop between FCPU and PPCs so yes I've seen the mark ups you're talking about. However PPCs charge a lot more for shipping unless you go with FedEx Ground, whereas for the same shipping fee you could get USPS Priority Mail at FCPU.

After 2 bad RMA experiences with PPCs I'd rather pay a bit more for top notch customer service when I actually need it. I've had over 20 orders from FrozenCPU in the past 6 months alone, and every issue I had was dealt with swiftly and professionally. But to each their own.


----------



## Feyris

What about all people who filed chargebacks now because of scare? Thats going to hurt them bigtime.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *97discosd*
> 
> Primochill fb post : We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


suspicious that's the exact same wording from the hardforum forums....


----------



## Orthello

Mods I think we need an update to the first post please - the info at HardOCP re the Owner stating they are running under a skeleton crew should at least should be linked in the 1st post to give people the full picture.


----------



## phillyd

Sorry for just now getting around to posting guys, but there have been a few things that I need to address here.

Regardless of whether or not FrozenCPU closes its' doors, we have no plans to raise prices. To be clear, we plan to keep our pricing consistent. Some of the info in the following video is a bit outdated, but everything that Jayz says about PPC's is still 100% accurate.




I've seen a few complaints about the customer service at Performance-PC's. I would like to simply say that we have made mistakes in the past, and in the past couple of years made great improvements in our customer service. I am always here to represent each and every customer to the PPC's, not just representing PPC's to the community. If you encounter any issues in your dealings with us, please message me. I will work to ensure that you receive fair, professional treatment.

Please PM me with any specific issues.

Philip D.
Performance-PC's Community representative.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *97discosd*
> 
> Primochill fb post : We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


Phew....









More info:
Quote:


> We, at PrimoChill would like to extend our thoughts to the staff and their families that were affected by the recent staffing changes at Frozen CPU this week. Our hearts are heavy, as we worked closely with them for many years. We are doing all that we can to support them in this difficult time.
> 
> Chin Up...
> Brian Farrell
> Owner, PrimoChill


Glad to see the companies in our small pc modding universe come together in times of need. I guess after loosing greats like Danger Den, MIPS, and stores like Jab-tech, any help is much appriciated to keep our little world churning. Props to Primochill for for their assistance. They're my go to for traditional tube


----------



## skupples

so, sounds like owner dealt with a mutiny.


----------



## rt123

People should have waited before filling their ChargeBacks, if they didn't get their products, they would have gotten their money back anyways even if they filled the chargeback 24hrs later.

Now this turns into an ugly situation. Let's see if all this BS was caused by some disgruntled employees & would be sad to learn that people so easily bought into this stuff.


----------



## Killerdann12

We don't know if any of this is true or not. The only concrete proof we can get is if the orders that have been placed goes through pass the packing phase and goes into shipping phase. When that happens we can know for sure if it's actually not gone.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> People should have waited before filling their ChargeBacks, if they didn't get their products, they would have gotten their money back anyways even if they filled the chargeback 24hrs later.
> 
> Now this turns into an ugly situation. Let's see if all this BS was caused by some disgruntled employees & would be sad to learn that people so easily bought into this stuff.


Well _something_ definitely happened given everything people are reporting in this thread. So no I would not call it "BS". But we may never know what actually went down that I can agree with.


----------



## Master__Shake

i really hope the owner isn't saying that "were still open" and then take a bunch of orders then close the doors.

i doubt that is the case.

but caution must be taken.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muscles*
> 
> Note: OP says Frozen is a sole proprietorship, but Paypal payments go to Frozen CPU Incorporated. Discrepancy here...


Nope, incorporating is just a way to help protect your assets as the owner. Basically if the company goes bankrupt or gets sued only the company is legally liable and only the companies assets can be seized and not the owner, or rather it makes it more difficult to get to the owners personal stuff. Generally what happens with smaller businesses is the company owner owns everything like the building, equipment, trucks, etc. etc. and leases them all to the company. It might seem kinda shady, but it's definitely necessary to do.

I can sympathize with the owner of FrozenCPU here, running a smaller company, having your hands in every level from dealing with the IRS to customer service to janitorial duties and putting in long hours constantly on the go can really take it's toll on you, especially over the busy seasons. After a couple months of 12 hour days, 7 days a week with the longest break you take is to pee, having some massive fights and break-downs is fairly common. During our busy season I probably fire everyone break a bunch of crap and quit in a fit of rage every other year, and that's without battling addiction. Fortunately all my co-workers/employees are all family members so my ranting and raving (and theirs) just get ignored and after a day or two everything is back to normal. Obviously Frozencpu isn't all family so when he hits that wall and fires everyone and walks out, a couple days later when he's calmed down he's gotta get a new crew.

TL;DR - Everything is probably fine, sounds like par for the course for a small business owner sans addiction issues and OP can probably get his job back just fine as long as he wasn't one of the reasons the owner flipped his lid this time around.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> People should have waited before filling their ChargeBacks, if they didn't get their products, they would have gotten their money back anyways even if they filled the chargeback 24hrs later.
> 
> Now this turns into an ugly situation. Let's see if all this BS was caused by some disgruntled employees & would be sad to learn that people so easily bought into this stuff.


Thats easy to say if you havn't just ordered from there like i did. Theres no-one there answering the phone .. even paypal could not get through and they rung. No cars there .. the place looks shut , no response for hours so what are people to believe ?

The disputes are just that, they can be resolved and i wasn't going to sit there and risk throwing money away.

I'll let you know how the paypal dispute goes.


----------



## seross69

Lets hope this is BS always liked mark and FCPU


----------



## coolbho3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> i really hope the owner isn't saying that "were still open" and then take a bunch of orders then close the doors.
> 
> i doubt that is the case.
> 
> but caution must be taken.


Doubt this will work anyway. People can just dispute the charge with the CC company or PayPal.

I encourage people NOT to dispute any charges until it's clear what happened as it will just cause more problems for them if they're trying to get back to 100% again.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> People should have waited before filling their ChargeBacks, if they didn't get their products, they would have gotten their money back anyways even if they filled the chargeback 24hrs later.
> 
> Now this turns into an ugly situation. Let's see if all this BS was caused by some disgruntled employees & would be sad to learn that people so easily bought into this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Well _something_ definitely happened given everything people are reporting in this thread. So no I would not call it "BS". But we may never know what actually went down that I can agree with.
Click to expand...

Something happened, but people should have waited at least 24hrs to see if we get some kind of an official statement.

As I said filling the ChargeBacks a bit later wouldn't change much. Now I am not sure if there is a way to cancel a charge back, but it will be better if there is. Because even if the owner starts his business backup he is gonna have to deal with a ton of chargebacks. I've worked in retail before, there is quite some documentation you have to submit to dispute a chargeback.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> i really hope the owner isn't saying that "were still open" and then take a bunch of orders then close the doors.
> 
> i doubt that is the case.
> 
> but caution must be taken.


This is also a very real possibility, seen that happen more than a few times. Although the OP did state that he buys everything up front and stocks it, that's a pretty good sign that this isn't really a possibility. Usually it's the suppliers who get the short end of the stick. Running up large amounts of past due invoices from, in this case say EKWB, sweet talking into getting every bit of supplies in on credit as possible then once cut off and collections start to get serious with threats of legal action, declare bankruptcy. But like OP said everything is bought and paid for that's in stock so if he isn't gonna cheat his vendors he isn't going to cheat his customers regardless of the situation.

*Note I sell landscaping and building supplies predominately to landscaping companies and custom home builders, this is from my own interactions with the owners of those types of companies, obviously different industries could be completely different.


----------



## Dhalgren65

I just read the whole thread inl the hardocp link-
from first to last my thoughts are with this Mark fellow.
I love them,they were cool to my noobness...
4 w/c rigs-dozens of orders big & small the last 3-4 years...
I wish ALL incl skeleton crew the best of luck & strength during these trying times.
I may send an order to help out if I find I need something soon...
I _will_be needing some sort of full-covers w/backplates for my impending 395xOC 16GB's after all...and some new tubing...and some
You get my drift.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Something happened, but people should have waited at least 24hrs to see if we get some kind of an official statement.
> 
> As I said filling the ChargeBacks a bit later wouldn't change much. Now I am not sure if there is a way to cancel a charge back, but it will be better if there is. Because even if the owner starts his business backup he is gonna have to deal with a ton of chargebacks. I've worked in retail before, there is quite some documentation you have to submit to dispute a chargeback.


I understand where you're coming from, but I also think if I had just made a $300 order and saw this kind of news breaking out, my knee jerk reaction would be to immediately file a dispute with Paypal or do a chargeback. When relatively large sums of your own money are involved, emotions instead of logic take over. It's just human nature.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Chill guys.
> 
> I wish the company the best, just because a skeleton crew was formed and my information is suddenly invalid doesn't mean I'm trying to slander the company or their reputation by any means. I wasn't employed with the company when these events took place, so I have no reason to be upset at them. I'm not bitter towards the owner nor any of the employees. Again, I'll reiterate my intentions are to inform.
> 
> The place has been closed for 3 days for the reasons I specified. That skeleton crew was just formed to get the orders up and running again and hopefully this was a closing scare, not an actual closing.
> 
> But seriously, lets be mature about this. Much disrespect from everyone about an event that's changed directions in the last 2 hours.


most people are taking in news as all true, not saying it is or isn't,the situation is really just too chaotic and people are just worried weither or not they would get their money back or if the item will actually ship


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Thats easy to say if you havn't just ordered from there like i did. Theres no-one there answering the phone .. even paypal could not get through and they rung. No cars there .. the place looks shut , no response for hours so what are people to believe ?
> 
> The disputes are just that, they can be resolved and i wasn't going to sit there and risk throwing money away.
> 
> I'll let you know how the paypal dispute goes.


I understand that it was your hard earned money at risk & its in your right to do everything to get it back.

I am just saying that if you would have waited till tomorrow morning to claim your dispute, you would have still gotten your money back. But if the Business hadn't actually closed down, which seems to be the speculation right now, then it would have saved them some of the trouble.

Plus I thought Paypal had a 10 day policy before filling the dispute.? Or was is it 10 days to resolve the dispute before they take away the money from the seller.?
Someone correct me on this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, but I also think if I had just made a $300 order and saw this kind of news breaking out, my knee jerk reaction would be to immediately file a dispute with Paypal or do a chargeback. When relatively large sums of your own money are involved, emotions instead of logic take over. It's just human nature.


Yeh. I'd agree.


----------



## Jugurnot

I hope Frozen recovers from this and continues selling products which are hard to find elsewhere. For all we know the entire staff got the flu lol.


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Hmm. Interesting. Is this true? I have an $1800 order I need to make.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I understand that it was your hard earned money at risk & its in your right to do everything to get it back.
> 
> I am just saying that if you would have waited till tomorrow morning to claim your dispute, you would have still gotten your money back. But if the Business hadn't actually closed down, which seems to be the speculation right now, then it would have saved them some of the trouble.
> 
> Plus I thought Paypal had a 10 day policy before filling the dispute.? Or was is it 10 days to resolve the dispute before they take away the money from the seller.?
> Someone correct me on this.


The dispute is 10 days and can be resolved , once FCPU send me shipping information i'll gladly ring paypal and close the dispute.

Yeah i could have waited .. but this is not something that has happened to me before and once i had called paypal they asked me what i wanted to do and it seemed the obvious choice. For peace of mind i'll keep it open until my stuff has shipped.


----------



## Mrreks

That stinks I liked frozen cpu


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> The dispute is 10 days and can be resolved , once FCPU send me shipping information i'll gladly ring paypal and close the dispute.
> 
> Yeah i could have waited .. but this is not something that has happened to me before and once i had called paypal they asked me what i wanted to do and it seemed the obvious choice. For peace of mind i'll keep it open until my stuff has shipped.


Hopefully everything works out.
So you can get what you agreed to pay for & the PC community doesn't loose another great company.


----------



## marine13

I don't know what to do about this situation...
I'm international buyer, I found about Fronzen cpu last weekened.
ordered 2times at monday and tuesday total $500 for the first time...
then this thing happened.. I called them about 50 times by useing international calls no one answers.. and mailed them 4times no replies
I tried to contact to my credit card comp to stop sending them a money ,,, but the reply I received was we don't have any authorization of refunding or cancelling an other that I made ... only the way I can get money back is to cancel my order from Frozen CPU ..
I have no idea what I can do about this ... I'm regreting that I didn't use paypal for this..
do anyone know how to deal with this situation or any way to cancel it..?


----------



## bmgjet

Sad news, FrozenCPU was the only place to get decent well priced WC parts sent to NZ.


----------



## gopackersjt

I work at Micro Center, and a few salesman have already emailed our GM for extra wc parts. We don't carry as much as frozencpu, but you can still get radiators and such. I hope frozencpu comes back though...


----------



## Boxlid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine13*
> 
> I don't know what to do about this situation...
> I'm international buyer, I found about Fronzen cpu last weekened.
> ordered 2times at monday and tuesday total $500 for the first time...
> then this thing happened.. I called them about 50 times by useing international calls no one answers.. and mailed them 4times no replies
> I tried to contact to my credit card comp to stop sending them a money ,,, but the reply I received was we don't have any authorization of refunding or cancelling an other that I made ... only the way I can get money back is to cancel my order from Frozen CPU ..
> I have no idea what I can do about this ... I'm regreting that I didn't use paypal for this..
> do anyone know how to deal with this situation or any way to cancel it..?


Had a company not respond or ship something I ordered before, just had to call the bank (number on card I used) and notify them exactly what was happening. I would stick it out for a couple days if you still need your stuff though, always had good experience with FCPU. In the case with that other company, my bank refunded the money and fixed the situation calling it a 'merchandise not received claim'.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Sad news, i was about to place another order earlier but decided to save it for later. Then I read this thread.

For those who doubt, mind placing a small order tomorrow during eastern business hours and let us know how it went? FCPU normally sends shipping confirmation on the same day


----------



## PureBlackFire

just got some fittings a few weeks ago.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Hmm I think I will hold off on my first order with then until everything is getting sorted out. I hope for the best!


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> They are garbage, "amazing" until you have a return and they turn into flaming idiots. I have the e-mail to prove it.
> 
> As for FrozenCPU, damn that sucks, they were always great to me and I was on the verge of going back to WC. Hell, I was just browsing their products again........
> 
> Life sucks sometimes.


I've had issues with ppcs in the past and I will say they were happy to resolve my issues at no addition cost to me. Other than waiting for shipping, I was very satisfied with their customer support. Granted, I delt with them over the phone.


----------



## GhostHitWall

I had good experience overall with FrozenCPU, I can't really think of anything negative except for slightly higher price. But due to my location, I got much faster shipping and lower freight. The last order arrived last week. This is definitely a huge loss in the whole watercooling community.

For performancePCs, some of their goods came in open boxed with slightly scratch. I have to say it really depends on what you buy.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine13*
> 
> I don't know what to do about this situation...
> I'm international buyer, I found about Fronzen cpu last weekened.
> ordered 2times at monday and tuesday total $500 for the first time...
> then this thing happened.. I called them about 50 times by useing international calls no one answers.. and mailed them 4times no replies
> I tried to contact to my credit card comp to stop sending them a money ,,, but the reply I received was we don't have any authorization of refunding or cancelling an other that I made ... only the way I can get money back is to cancel my order from Frozen CPU ..
> I have no idea what I can do about this ... I'm regreting that I didn't use paypal for this..
> do anyone know how to deal with this situation or any way to cancel it..?


Wait till tomorrow if you want to, or else you call your credit card company & ask them to file a chargeback or a fraud. Basically explain it to them that you paid a company for some goods but they aren't shipping it & you want your money back.

You should have some fraud protection on your credit card.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wait till tomorrow if you want to, or else you call your credit card company & ask them to file a chargeback or a fraud. ... You should have some fraud protection on your credit card.


That works like a clockwork with a US bank; as for other countries, that totally depends on the bank and the country. Some may easily tell you to go deal with your problems on your own.


----------



## Alex132

I have had a very good experience with FCPU in the past as both an international and local buyer. I am saddened by these turn of events and I hope things turn out of the better.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Well regarded water enthusiast *Jayztwocents* from youtube appears to have an update to the situation.
Quote:


> "So apparently there has been an update since this video was shot. Marc from FrozenCPU is claiming they are running a skeleton crew while ramping back up to 100%.... if you ask me he NEEDS to put a statement on his site. For now, I will keep my position of "Dont order until they address what is going on publicly on their own site" - If they want to do damage control, they REALLY need to get an official statement on their site. ﻿" - *JayzTwoCents*


*



*
At this point WAIT. Do not assume what these mods are saying about the company. NO ONE knows for sure what is going on now. This thread is going to get out of hand, and it already is, with speculations. Let's do the right thing, give this great company the benefit of the doubt, and see what the future holds. I am sure within 24 hours we will have a concrete update on this situation.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostHitWall*
> 
> For performancePCs, some of their goods came in open boxed with slightly scratch. I have to say it really depends on what you buy.


It is extremely common for manufacturers of water cooling products to not seal their products, and some of them come with an unfinished look. It happens far too often.


----------



## Juggalo23451

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041419154&postcount=79

this says they are not closing


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

What the heck. I just placed a small order with FCPU for a few things I need, a piece of tube and a few connectors, just to see what comes of it. Luv FCPU's $3.99 shipping option on small orders like that.

I guess I'll have a pretty good indication by tomorrow night if I haven't gotten an email saying my order has shipped that something is amiss over there, but even if my order doesn't go out right away as it usually does I'll still be giving them at least a week before I start seeing about getting a refund. I really hope it never comes to that though.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> What the heck. I just placed a small order with FCPU for a few things I need, a piece of tube and a few connectors, just to see what comes of it. Luv FCPU's $3.99 shipping option on small orders like that.
> 
> I guess I'll have a pretty good indication by tomorrow night if I haven't gotten an email saying my order has shipped that something is amiss over there, but even if my order doesn't go out right away as it usually does I'll still be giving them at least a week before I start seeing about getting a refund. I really hope it never comes to that though.


I would def. wait a week or so.

Skeleton crew, so order fufillment will take much longer.


----------



## masgreko

I was part of a company that did something similar to this. We all thought the owner closed down and we were all told not to come back, then a week later I got a call from one of the now former supers asking for help since it was now a skeleton crew. The business eventually got back to full operation but the communication was horrible, just like Frozen. Seems to be common among small businesses these days.


----------



## Deedaz

Every time i try to get better lighting in my case something goes wrong lol. Just placed an order with them 2 days ago, was wondering what was taking them so long.
The first time i tried to buy lights from ppcs they ended up not being in stock, then i ordered some LED's from sidewinder via amazon and they couldnt find it in their inventory. Ordered another light bar with my last purchase and it was DOA, then i broke one of my liquid neons while doing my latest upgrade








Hopefully they get everything sorted soon and recover, They have a wider selection on some items than ppc does.


----------



## Vintage

Yeah primochill said on facebook that Mike Frigga said they are running a skeleton crew and are still in business. Glad to hear that!!!


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> I was part of a company that did something similar to this. We all thought the owner closed down and we were all told not to come back, then a week later I got a call from one of the now former supers asking for help since it was now a skeleton crew. The business eventually got back to full operation but the communication was horrible, just like Frozen. Seems to be common among small businesses these days.


Yup, like I said earlier, I've done this sort of thing myself, and so have several of my customers. The stress and workload of owning and operating a small business is something no one can understand until you do it yourself. You either have periodic breakdowns like that, are freak anomaly, or your a crook and don't care about your customers, suppliers, and employees.


----------



## Dagamus NM

In the past four years I have about $8K into FCPU, between personal and orders for my work computer. I have a purchase order waiting to go out for $3,800 right now. I use a purchasing company so they can go to PPCs with my order, so far I have only found a few things they don't have. Fujipoly 17.0W/mk for example. PPCs has the 6.0 and the 11.0 and either would probably be fine, but knowing there is something rated higher and is attainable well I just need it. I might just go straight through fujipoly as I need a few sheets of the 1.0mm and unless FCPU has it together by the end of the week then I probably will.

For what it is worth, I believe that fujipoly makes the TIM that is branded GELid extreme. This may be known already but after reading tech specs on their website it seemed pretty spot on.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> [...] For what it is worth, I believe that fujipoly makes the TIM that is branded GELid extreme. This may be known already but after reading tech specs on their website it seemed pretty spot on.


Not sure how it warrants mention in this thread, so sorry for the off-topic, but since you brought it up I don't believe Gelid has any business relation to Fujiply.

AFAIK Fujipoly is a spin-off from Dow Corning several decades ago and is based in Japan and GeLid is a company founded by one of the former owners of Arctic Cooling 5-6 years ago and it's ran out of Hong Kong iirc.


----------



## quipers

I hope "skeleton crew" means they are in business for the long haul and not just liquidation.

I've supposedly got store credit there from a recent return, and was contemplating a new purchase.


----------



## aludka

Subbed to follow.


----------



## Neko Systems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> I hope "skeleton crew" means they are in business for the long haul and not just liquidation.
> 
> I've supposedly got store credit there from a recent return, and was contemplating a new purchase.


Just means they are re-hiring from said mishap. Nothing to be concerned about except a delay in handling problems, shipments, etc.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Sucks if true.
> 
> Sidewinders is constantly out of stock on everything, petras-tech closed down, newegg no longer carries any real selection of liquid cooling and other specialty parts, and PPCs is always a total gamble.
> 
> What does that leave... hunting around on ebay and amazon?


This whole thread is certainly an interesting development... If nothing else, it looks like I have some e-mails to send.


----------



## fearit

This is sad news to say the least and I personally hope the employees and families are not affected too harshly by whatever has happened.

However I would give it a few days let the dust settle and wait for an official response as im sure we'll find out either way from a reliable source shortly.

In the mean time there are always other retailers Aquatuning.us, Performance Pc's etc thats stock massive ranges.


----------



## TONSCHUH

It's sad if FrozenCPU will be gone, because I was really happy to have found a good shop which stocked everything I needed.

I just spent at the beginning of the year ~1500 buck's at their shop.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muscles*
> 
> Also just checked out to buy something from PPC, chose the $4 shipping option. Page kept refreshing before authorizing the order. Next thing I know, I'm getting billed $12.75 for shipping. Shady as hell, disputing this charge. Why are all both these websites run by idiots?


Same thing happened to me and thought it was an odd glitch that just happened to me. I had the cheapest option selected and hit the next page option, luckily I noticed my total jumped over $20 and wondered what the hell had just happened and was able to switch it before it charged me. I don't believe it's a trick to get more money but definitely an issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## SeanOMatic

I remember working with Mark back when I was managing editor at ViperLair. He was a solid sponsor and provided us with a lot of review samples and stuff for projects that we needed. I started dealing with him when I was sixteen and I am 31 now. Nothing but good things to say, except for this:

Mark could be a real prick to deal with and would sometimes be verbally loud and excessive. Other than that, he always treated me good from a business and customer standpoint.


----------



## kitg90

Are they really shut? I've got a 400usd order has been stuck at packing for a couple of days. I paid through PayPal. Can I get my money back?

Thanks guys this is really worrying!


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> Are they really shut? I've got a 400usd order has been stuck at packing for a couple of days. I paid through PayPal. Can I get my money back?
> 
> Thanks guys this is really worrying!


Opening a PayPal dispute will get your money back IF this is true and IF they indeed do not reopen fully.


----------



## kitg90

It's my first time buying from frozencpu and really building a pc this is depressing!


----------



## demps709

Ugh.....I guess I should attempt a chargeback on the order I put in a few hours before this was posted?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I know the owner of FrozenCPU doesn't OWE anyone any explanation as to why they are "running on a skeleton crew", but then again, we don't OWE that company any of our money either.

Water cooling and custom computer build is a VERY niche market, and let's face it, there are some very real concerns here with large amounts of money (relatively speaking) and it's not like this VERY tight knit community is hard to get in touch with.

I personally will be continuing to use my supplier of choice, Performance PCs, until and if FrozenCPU explains why they have a "skeleton crew" now. Is it because of the weather (which by the looks of all the DOT cameras in Rochester, that shouldn't be an issue? Is it because of some poor management issue (and by that I mean, if suddenly everyone was fired for some reason) or some other unforeseen "employee mutiny" or what ever.

Again, they don't OWE us any explanation, but I do think in the interest of keeping the wolves at bay, the owner should at least put up SOMETHING on his own web site, or post here or any other tech board. That is only common sense ... give how people in todays world have options as to where to shop (Performance PCs, Sidewinder, Xoxide, Microcenter, Amazon, direct from manufacturers like EKWB, XS-PC, etc) to take 5 minutes out of your day and address the issue. There are just too many stories from too many reputable people, saying that their orders haven't been shipped, no tracking information, UPS saying returns can't be returned, no one answering the phones, no emails being answered, etc. SOMETHING is going on.

My 2 cents.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitg90*
> 
> It's my first time buying from frozencpu and really building a pc this is depressing!


Congratulations on doing your first real computer build. The good news is that since you paid with PayPal, your money is safe. However, I'd give FrozenCPU several days to see if they start processing orders again. PayPal gives you 180 days to file a dispute so you have plenty of time to do that.

This is also a really rare occurrence so hopefully the rest of your computer component purchases go more smoothly.









<_< I almost ordered some fans from FrozenCPU myself a few days ago. I'm glad that procrastinating paid off this time.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Well this sucks. I enjoyed going to FrozenCPU, if not to buy, then browse their extensive selection.









They always had good prices and everything was packaged nicely and shipped on time.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I know the owner of FrozenCPU doesn't OWE anyone any explanation as to why they are "running on a skeleton crew", but then again, we don't OWE that company any of our money either.
> 
> Water cooling and custom computer build is a VERY niche market, and let's face it, there are some very real concerns here with large amounts of money (relatively speaking) and it's not like this VERY tight knit community is hard to get in touch with.
> 
> I personally will be continuing to use my supplier of choice, Performance PCs, until and if FrozenCPU explains why they have a "skeleton crew" now. Is it because of the weather (which by the looks of all the DOT cameras in Rochester, that shouldn't be an issue? Is it because of some poor management issue (and by that I mean, if suddenly everyone was fired for some reason) or some other unforeseen "employee mutiny" or what ever.
> 
> Again, they don't OWE us any explanation, but I do think in the interest of keeping the wolves at bay, the owner should at least put up SOMETHING on his own web site, or post here or any other tech board. That is only common sense ... give how people in todays world have options as to where to shop (Performance PCs, Sidewinder, Xoxide, Microcenter, Amazon, direct from manufacturers like EKWB, XS-PC, etc) to take 5 minutes out of your day and address the issue. There are just too many stories from too many reputable people, saying that their orders haven't been shipped, no tracking information, UPS saying returns can't be returned, no one answering the phones, no emails being answered, etc. SOMETHING is going on.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Finally someone saying it how it is.

Let the story flow and let's just wait 'til sometime concrete comes out.


----------



## Killa Cam

i haven't ordered anything from them in almost a year, but im shocked upon hearing what has happened. ive always had nothing but great experiences with frozencpu and i will continue to support them even in these trying times. godspeed!


----------



## Bloodbath

I think, at the very least the owner should post an official statement on the company website to address peoples concerns about open orders etc. He doesnt have to provide any personal or situation specific details, just clarification on the operational status of the business, thats all.

Ive always had nothing but great experiences with Frozen and honestly hope they get back to business as usual ASAP, I love browsing their website and making impulse purchases in the middle of the night. Hell I got drunk one night and bought three Titans from them.


----------



## MightEMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I know the owner of FrozenCPU doesn't OWE anyone any explanation as to why they are "running on a skeleton crew", but then again, we don't OWE that company any of our money either.
> 
> Water cooling and custom computer build is a VERY niche market, and let's face it, there are some very real concerns here with large amounts of money (relatively speaking) and it's not like this VERY tight knit community is hard to get in touch with.
> 
> I personally will be continuing to use my supplier of choice, Performance PCs, until and if FrozenCPU explains why they have a "skeleton crew" now. Is it because of the weather (which by the looks of all the DOT cameras in Rochester, that shouldn't be an issue? Is it because of some poor management issue (and by that I mean, if suddenly everyone was fired for some reason) or some other unforeseen "employee mutiny" or what ever.
> 
> Again, they don't OWE us any explanation, but I do think in the interest of keeping the wolves at bay, the owner should at least put up SOMETHING on his own web site, or post here or any other tech board. That is only common sense ... give how people in todays world have options as to where to shop (Performance PCs, Sidewinder, Xoxide, Microcenter, Amazon, direct from manufacturers like EKWB, XS-PC, etc) to take 5 minutes out of your day and address the issue. There are just too many stories from too many reputable people, saying that their orders haven't been shipped, no tracking information, UPS saying returns can't be returned, no one answering the phones, no emails being answered, etc. SOMETHING is going on.
> 
> My 2 cents.


If they start processing orders tomorrow and continue on like nothing happened, they still don't owe you or anybody an explanation. They could have a few legal issues that would need attending to in regards to hundreds of paypal claims and CC chargebacks but they would deal with that on a case to case basis out of the public eye. If Performance PCs is your preferred vendor it doesn't matter to you anyways.


----------



## Sharif-4

Saddening...


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Finally someone saying it how it is.
> 
> Let the story flow and let's just wait 'til sometime concrete comes out.


I agree. This a brand new day (8:30am EST) and many things can happen. Hopefully we'll see some invoices change to the shipped phase.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I agree. This a brand new day (8:30am EST) and many things can happen. Hopefully we'll see some invoices change to the shipped phase.


that is really the only concrete proof that it has become normal again


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

I am straight up furious, I have called them 4 times since Monday, every time getting a automated message that they are closed, I have emailed as well. They sent me the wrong damn res!!!!!!!!!! This all now makes sense.

If I don't hear from FrozenCPU within a week I will be filing a Paypal dispute. They have my money and sent me the wrong product and are also delaying me getting my PC back up and running. Good thing I have a second gaming machine. Still pissed though.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

i made a small order last night after seeing this thread and immediately got the automated "Your order #0579999 is being electronically processed!" email. Now this morning I got one of these. I'm not positive but I didn't think these secondary emails were automated:
Quote:


> FrozenCPU.com | #0579999 packing notification
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 7:00 AM (44 minutes ago)
> 
> Dear **********,
> 
> Thank you for your order #0579999. Your order is now in the packing phase where it is brought back to the warehouse to be packed, labeled and shipped out.


Anywho, if/when my order ships and I get that email with a tracking number I'll surely post back here about it.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

If they are closing, any ideas as to what will happen with their current stock?


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> If they are closing, any ideas as to what will happen with their current stock?


The whole 'Physical damage to warehouse' might mean there isn't much left.

Its a shame when things like this go wrong, I know many people get quite angry when outstanding orders and charges get in a mess, but things out of the business' control can crop up and ruin things.

I hope everything gets sorted out and everyone ends up in a situation they are satisfied with, and most importantly the people who work/worked there are taken care of.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> If they are closing, any ideas as to what will happen with their current stock?
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'Physical damage to warehouse' might mean there isn't much left.
> 
> Its a shame when things like this go wrong, I know many people get quite angry when outstanding orders and charges get in a mess, but things out of the business' control can crop up and ruin things.
> 
> I hope everything gets sorted out and everyone ends up in a situation they are satisfied with, and most importantly the people who work/worked there are taken care of.
Click to expand...

I can't imagine what could've happened for everything to be damaged. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Blze001

Awwww man, and I was thinking about converting my Hadron to water cooling too.

I hate buying off E-Bay, it's always a crap-shoot where sellers are concerned...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

What about my 300 dollar order? Has been on the packaging phase since Monday. :-(


----------



## OwaN

Still shocked by this news, true or not. I'm glad I had basically finished getting all the stuff for my build from them over the last couple months, but I was kind of figuring that I'd have to go back and pick up an item or two. PPCs is fine for me too, but takes at least a day longer to arrive, often has slightly higher shipping costs and a god awful website that makes searching for anything an exercise in frustration. Definitely going to be looking forward to hearing more about what happened, and hopefully hearing that they will still be around


----------



## lifeskills

Rats! I was going to order all of my fittings today for project Defector! I ordered a block from them last week and received it yesterday, must have been before any of this happened.

Question is, do I still order and hope for the best? seems a little foolish


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> i made a small order last night after seeing this thread and immediately got the automated "Your order #0579999 is being electronically processed!" email. Now this morning I got one of these. I'm not positive but I didn't think these secondary emails were automated:
> Anywho, if/when my order ships and I get that email with a tracking number I'll surely post back here about it.


I thought websterXC said it was not automated, but it sure feels like it. Unless there is someone there printing out the stuff and sending the emails.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Holy hell, this is nuts. I can try and drive out there sometime this week to see if there's any life at the store front since it's like 10 minutes from my house, though their typical hours don't exactly agree with my work schedule.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I agree. This a brand new day (8:30am EST) and many things can happen. Hopefully we'll see some invoices change to the shipped phase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> i made a small order last night after seeing this thread and immediately got the automated "Your order #0579999 is being electronically processed!" email. Now this morning I got one of these. I'm not positive but I didn't think these secondary emails were automated:
> Anywho, if/when my order ships and I get that email with a tracking number I'll surely post back here about it.


Optimism Is key gentlemen. I Thank everyone in this thread for giving me hope (And those who are slandering to suck it) Just keep your mouth shut and stop acting like a bunch of girls. Business is Business is Business.

We can all hope that things aren't true, And I will have hope until The accusations really do Come True (Or DOn't)

From What I see people either like Frozen or PPC.

TCO


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Holy hell, this is nuts. I can try and drive out there sometime this week to see if there's any life at the store front since it's like 10 minutes from my house, though their typical hours don't exactly agree with my work schedule.


I wouldn't bother. Someone already called the neighboring business and they said the place looked closed. No cars, no people, and both deliveries and shipments have stopped. I think we're all just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## falcon26

I just ordered some stuff from them on Monday. I already got it quickly. The website is still up and running also.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I just ordered some stuff from them on Monday. I already got it quickly. *The website is still up and running also*.


My Point is This ^


----------



## DOS Chuck

Well, this DOES suck. I've ordered so much from them in the past.............


----------



## Suferbus

Wow, I'm really lucky I only lost $60.00. I just placed a $700.00 order last week, and everything came in except 6 sleeved pcie extension which said were out of stock and would be shipped at a later date, totaling $60.00, which I was unfortunately charged for, but in my opinion i dodged a bullet on that one. Holy cow is all i can say.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> I thought websterXC said it was not automated, but it sure feels like it. Unless there is someone there printing out the stuff and sending the emails.


I was wrong about the packing phase and have been for a couple of years apparently. An old coworker enlightened me on the issue after lurking this thread.Your order goes into the packing phase automatically when the credit card is verified by the back end system, NOT when its printed out from the order box.


----------



## falcon26

The website is also still taking orders as well...


----------



## Killerdann12

For now no one knows if FCPU is closing or not. All we know is that orders are still being submitted because the website is up, but no one I fulfilling them.
If someone, including me, see our orders change to shipping then horray FCPU is back. Until then they are MIA


----------



## IWantAnA2

Well, I know it's early... But supposedly they open at 10am and their voicemail still says closed. Not sure if they're not turning the recording off so they can catch up on orders, or if they just aren't there. Is there anyone local that's planning on swinging by?


----------



## SteezyTN

Back in December, my XSPC Photon Pump Combo "in" port got damaged (came that way). XSPC wouldn't let me RMA it because they said it was user error (when it wasn't my fault). So I contacted ForzenCPU and they even tried to contact XSPC. When XSPC wouldn't respond to them, FrozenCPU let me send my photon to them and they could retap the port. I sent it to them and they shipped it back free of charge. I absolutely love FrozenCPU. Customer Service is very nice, and very easy to deal with. However, I do notice that the prices of items are a few cents, and DOLLARS more. I was going to purchase my EK-FC780 acetal blocks from them, but PPCS had it for $8 less AND they allowed the coupon code to be used for a discount. So ill be honest, that FrozenCPU prices are a lot more than PPCS. Again, However, PPCS charges an arm and leg for shipping cost. Anyways, I will continue my business with FrozenCPU (assuming they are not closing) because of the great customer service. So I really hope that they can get it together and continue to serve us


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I called at 9:40am EST, got their automated attendant. I then started calling at 10:00am and let it ring about 10 times. Then after 10 rings a robotic voice comes on and says "The machine is off", then beeps, and nothing. I tried this 3 times every 5 minutes. Same result. I just called back at 10:23am as I am typing this and now the machine picks up and the message that was playing at 9:40am is once again playing "Our offices and warehouse are now closed, please call back during normal hours" (or what ever it says) is once again playing.

Survey says, TO ME, that doesn't speak well that there is a future for Frozen if they won't even answer the phone during normal business hours and you can't even leave a message.

That isn't libel or slander or anything other than reporting a personal observation.


----------



## Ramzinho

did someone read JayzTwoCents comment on this? im quoting his words.
Quote:


> Update #1 - Mark Friga is telling Steve over at HardForums that they are NOT going out of business, but that they are running a skeleton crew while getting back up to 100%. A couple things seem odd about this.... why tell a forum member/owner and not put it on your own website? Why did they have to reduce to a skeleton crew? Why are customers showing that their orders havent been shipped? Why does the Mail, UPS and FedEx all report that packages havent been able to be returned? For now I keep my official position of "DO NOT ORDER UNTIL WE HEAR FROM FROZENCPU OFFICIALLY ON THEIR OWN WEBSITE"


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I called at 9:40am EST, got their automated attendant. I then started calling at 10:00am and let it ring about 10 times. Then after 10 rings a robotic voice comes on and says "The machine is off", then beeps, and nothing. I tried this 3 times every 5 minutes. Same result. I just called back at 10:23am as I am typing this and now the machine picks up and the message that was playing at 9:40am is once again playing "Our offices and warehouse are now closed, please call back during normal hours" (or what ever it says) is once again playing.
> 
> Survey says, TO ME, that doesn't speak well that there is a future for Frozen if they won't even answer the phone during normal business hours and you can't even leave a message.
> 
> That isn't libel or slander or anything other than reporting a personal observation.


That's concerning, even the official statement that they're on skeleton crew doesn't speak well. Smells like damage control to keep getting as much from the carcass of the goose until they officially close.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Not only have they prevented me from finishing my PC, they are also messing with my hard earned money with absolutely no statement what so ever. How are you going to send me the wrong reservoir and then stealthily disappear less than 3 days later? I am beyond furious.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> Not only have they prevented me from finishing my PC, they are also messing with my hard earned money with absolutely no statement what so ever. How are you going to send me the wrong reservoir and then stealthily disappear less than 3 days later? I am beyond furious.


Bad, bad timing. Luck of the draw & sometimes happens. But you are not out of luck yet until there is some official word.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> Not only have they prevented me from finishing my PC, they are also messing with my hard earned money with absolutely no statement what so ever. How are you going to send me the wrong reservoir and then stealthily disappear less than 3 days later? I am beyond furious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Bad, bad timing. Luck of the draw & sometimes happens. But you are not out of luck yet until there is some official word.


THIS. Chill out there panther. There is no guarantee that they are out of business. There has been a report, supposedly from the owner, that they are just working out some employee problems and are trying to get a working crew back together. Have some patience. You're making it sound like they did this intentionally just to screw you over. Stuff happens.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Honestly, even if its worst case scenario and FCPU is done for, I imagine they'll figure out a way to fulfill the last orders, or at least get folks their money back. As many people have said in this thread, they've had nothing short of exemplary customer service through the years.


----------



## Masked

Just dropped literally like $500 there on Monday - Guess it's time to call Mastercard - Deeply saddened by this as FrozenCPU was really one of the last quality vendors on the market...

I hate performance PC's but, unfortunately, that's it now.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Wow. Shocking. I just barely did an order with them last week, got it on Friday.

This is sad if true. I've dropped at least a couple grand there over the past 3ish years and have always been happy with them.

I wasn't a big fan of PerformancePC's.


----------



## wcmole

I can confirm wholeheartedly that what has been stated is true. I know it doesn't look great being the newest member to add in on this topic, but I have kept my lips sealed watching all that has gone down.
I have first-hand info from SEVERAL of the employees, and I have seen the madness unfold IN PERSON. Destruction of the warehouse was done on the owners accord, apparently following a typical binge around 1:30am Sat. I saw in person every computer smashed, pos and front end system smashed, product thrown and tossed about......that's a lot of screws....but this man is screwy.
The only voice you have heard from the "Company" has been late at night......hmm.
Nothing is coming out, and nothing can be shipped for returns......
Business seems to be not running as far as it physically goes.

I can tell you two employees were "fired" by way of post-it notes. One delivered while that employee was working with a customer. The chaos that happened late Saturday's workday prompted the employees to double check before returning to work on Monday. It was clear to employees that they had NO WAY to run this business, and with an owner pacing back and forth thru the warehouse, wandering aimelessly.......I wouldn't show up to work either.

I really do hope the man gets his life back together one day. These guys who have worked for this company have bent over backwards for YEARS running and maintaining this business. Not for Mark Friga. Each and every one of the employees had the drive, passion and their whole hearts dedicated to what they were doing. For each other, they stood by each other. For a community in this world who they were supporting, everything going down on the inside didn't matter. They LOVED what they did. And they did it.

As for a skeleton crew........
That's what an addiction will turn into if you spend years only doing "you," and expecting these guys to run your business.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> The website is also still taking orders as well...


Websites will still run until they are changed, there isn't someone on the other end that has to approve you sending them money/orders...

I've ordered from FCPU in the past, and this is truly a massive blow to the WC community even if they do re-open.

I know the vendors are pretty adamant that the WC industry is growing, but I skeptical. I think that the 300 series from AMD could really be a feast or famine for WCing in general. If these cards are blowing away gtx 980s and running super hot temperatures the desire to WC will increase immensely, but if they run as cool and clock as well as the gtx 900 series I think the desire and gains from water cooling are largely diminished.

Sure you will still have the enthusiast found here, but as far as expanding that is totally dependent on future hardware.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

This is the second time in a row that they have sent me the wrong res...


----------



## TriWheel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Man, I JUST finished building my loop, and 95% of the parts came from FrozenCPU.


I finally installed a full cover aquacomputer block and backplate I bought in the summertime just short time ago, its been gaming bliss last few weeks.
I am so sad to hear this. Most of everything WC I own was from them.


----------



## TechPcGamer

this is from Primochill facebook Primochill We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> I can confirm wholeheartedly that what has been stated is true. I know it doesn't look great being the newest member to add in on this topic, but I have kept my lips sealed watching all that has gone down.
> I have first-hand info from SEVERAL of the employees, and I have seen the madness unfold IN PERSON. Destruction of the warehouse was done on the owners accord, apparently following a typical binge around 1:30am Sat. I saw in person every computer smashed, pos and front end system smashed, product thrown and tossed about......that's a lot of screws....but this man is screwy.
> The only voice you have heard from the "Company" has been late at night......hmm.
> Nothing is coming out, and nothing can be shipped for returns......
> Business seems to be not running as far as it physically goes.
> 
> I can tell you two employees were "fired" by way of post-it notes. One delivered while that employee was working with a customer. The chaos that happened late Saturday's workday prompted the employees to double check before returning to work on Monday. It was clear to employees that they had NO WAY to run this business, and with an owner pacing back and forth thru the warehouse, wandering aimelessly.......I wouldn't show up to work either.
> 
> I really do hope the man gets his life back together one day. These guys who have worked for this company have bent over backwards for YEARS running and maintaining this business. Not for Mark Friga. Each and every one of the employees had the drive, passion and their whole hearts dedicated to what they were doing. For each other, they stood by each other. For a community in this world who they were supporting, everything going down on the inside didn't matter. They LOVED what they did. And they did it.
> 
> As for a skeleton crew........
> That's what an addiction will turn into if you spend years only doing "you," and expecting these guys to run your business.


WOW.


----------



## tomytom99

Gah, I was going to order from these guys a long time ago, but they kept running out of stock. I'll need to find a new supplier(s). I really liked that site, also how they had all of the electrical parts too. Is Xoxide still in business? They seem to have a nice assortment of things, but they seem to all go out of stock.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPcGamer*
> 
> this is from Primochill facebook Primochill We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


this has already been quoted many times already


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Are employees on strike or something? Lol

I'll give them a month to ship my items, before try and get my money back.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Really hope this entire thread doesn't turn into one big gossip fest. unfortunately hard factual information is in short supply right now.


----------



## Masked

So question of the day.

I have $500 of product in limbo for a customer...Placed the order early Monday morning.

Reading the thread:

They're closed.
They're closed, Friga is an alcoholic nightmare. (Not the first time I've heard this)
He tore down the warehouse. (Isn't this the 3rd time it's happened?)
They're open.
Friga fired everyone.
Friga hired a skeleton crew.
They're open.
No, they're closed.
Let's see.
They're open.
He destroyed his warehouse so there's no way to process orders.
Let's see.

Now that chronology is from people in the "know".
Are we waiting?
Should we charge-back?

I know for a fact Friga has an account here -- Pardon my giving a poop but, where's his apology/this is what happened/things aren't that bad public address?

I've probably dropped 20-25k there in the past decade and while I agree with Knucklehead that, mutually we "owe" each-other nothing, it would actually be really nice to know what's going on.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> I can confirm wholeheartedly that what has been stated is true. I know it doesn't look great being the newest member to add in on this topic, but I have kept my lips sealed watching all that has gone down.
> I have first-hand info from SEVERAL of the employees, and I have seen the madness unfold IN PERSON. Destruction of the warehouse was done on the owners accord, apparently following a typical binge around 1:30am Sat. I saw in person every computer smashed, pos and front end system smashed, product thrown and tossed about......that's a lot of screws....but this man is screwy.
> The only voice you have heard from the "Company" has been late at night......hmm.
> Nothing is coming out, and nothing can be shipped for returns......
> Business seems to be not running as far as it physically goes.
> 
> I can tell you two employees were "fired" by way of post-it notes. One delivered while that employee was working with a customer. The chaos that happened late Saturday's workday prompted the employees to double check before returning to work on Monday. It was clear to employees that they had NO WAY to run this business, and with an owner pacing back and forth thru the warehouse, wandering aimelessly.......I wouldn't show up to work either.
> 
> I really do hope the man gets his life back together one day. These guys who have worked for this company have bent over backwards for YEARS running and maintaining this business. Not for Mark Friga. Each and every one of the employees had the drive, passion and their whole hearts dedicated to what they were doing. For each other, they stood by each other. For a community in this world who they were supporting, everything going down on the inside didn't matter. They LOVED what they did. And they did it.
> 
> As for a skeleton crew........
> That's what an addiction will turn into if you spend years only doing "you," and expecting these guys to run your business.


Damn, this is sad news. If true I don't see how they can recover from this, especially if the owner can't get a grip on his own life, let alone that of a company and its' employees.

I own a business myself and I can say without a doubt it can be stressful to no end at times. But to destroy your livelihood is a level of irrational that I don't think I could ever understand.


----------



## TechPcGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> this has already been quoted many times already


ok did not know was just leting everone know what i saw thats all


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Damn, this is sad news. If true I don't see how they can recover from this, especially if the owner can't get a grip on his own life, let alone that of a company and its' employees.
> 
> I own a business myself and I can say without a doubt it can be stressful to no end at times. But to destroy your livelihood is a level of irrational that I don't think I could ever understand.


Alcoholic + Alcohol = rational thinking out the window (it's a disease that takes alot of time and aid to over-come)


----------



## wcmole

Not on strike.
We're talking about employees with families.......who have been bouncing back and forth for many moons holding on. These guys were the ones who stuck. Common sense will tell ya that when you have a business full of employees who have been there for years, but no new faces around.....either they're picky, or it's a tight crew. Common sense was not working there. But, like I stated, they all stayed because they had each other's back. They really were a "dream team." Unfortunately, Mark never saw the diamonds he was sitting on. These guys are hurt. It cuts deep......
They will make it through this.....just like all the other unemployed folks in this country. These guys are the most determined guys I know.
Hell, I'd pick them all up and start new if I could


----------



## Reece Leu

http://www.frigafinancial.com/location.cfm

He's got another email on this site.
I'm worried since I ordered with my credit card and I have no money left to spend.
Currently on "packaging" stage since monday.


----------



## Rickles

-snip- too slow to quote people at work

This has been quoted several times and to be honest the damage has largely already been done. Consumer confidence is not easily gained, and is quickly lost.


----------



## afokke

Scary, all this talk about physical damage. What did he do, topple over a bunch of warehouse shelves.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> I can confirm wholeheartedly that what has been stated is true. I know it doesn't look great being the newest member to add in on this topic, but I have kept my lips sealed watching all that has gone down.
> I have first-hand info from SEVERAL of the employees, and I have seen the madness unfold IN PERSON. Destruction of the warehouse was done on the owners accord, apparently following a typical binge around 1:30am Sat. I saw in person every computer smashed, pos and front end system smashed, product thrown and tossed about......that's a lot of screws....but this man is screwy.
> The only voice you have heard from the "Company" has been late at night......hmm.
> Nothing is coming out, and nothing can be shipped for returns......
> Business seems to be not running as far as it physically goes.
> 
> I can tell you two employees were "fired" by way of post-it notes. One delivered while that employee was working with a customer. The chaos that happened late Saturday's workday prompted the employees to double check before returning to work on Monday. It was clear to employees that they had NO WAY to run this business, and with an owner pacing back and forth thru the warehouse, wandering aimelessly.......I wouldn't show up to work either.
> 
> I really do hope the man gets his life back together one day. These guys who have worked for this company have bent over backwards for YEARS running and maintaining this business. Not for Mark Friga. Each and every one of the employees had the drive, passion and their whole hearts dedicated to what they were doing. For each other, they stood by each other. For a community in this world who they were supporting, everything going down on the inside didn't matter. They LOVED what they did. And they did it.
> 
> As for a skeleton crew........
> That's what an addiction will turn into if you spend years only doing "you," and expecting these guys to run your business.


----------



## thebski

Sad deal. Like many here, I bought most of my water cooling stuff there over the years just for the ease of ordering it all in one place and the reduced shipping costs associated with that. While I currently don't have a custom loop in my rig, I was planning to build a completely new custom looped rig towards the end of the year and it would have likely been a $1K+ order through FCPU.

Hoping the best can come of this. Obviously the people involved are the most important and I'm wishing for the best for them.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Oh a whim, I hit redial again at 11:45am.
Quote:


> Thank you for calling Frozen CPU .... blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Our warehouse and offices located at ... blah, blah, blah ... are currently closed.
> 
> Our hours are Monday thru Friday 10am to 6pm Eastern Standard time ... blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Thank you and goodbye.


Hangup.

Stick a fork in them, they are done.

Performance PCs has always been my go to shop, looks like they remain that, and Sidewinder and Xoxide get bumped UP my list.

As far as PPC and RMA/Warranty issues, I've never had an issue with them. I've never gotten the wrong thing, and the last time I had an issue with a product they shipped, they took care of it fast, free, and I even did a video I put on Youtube thanking them.

The problem:






The solution from Performance PCs ... a no questions asked replacement (I even got to keep the broken res, didn't have to ship it back):


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechPcGamer*
> 
> this is from Primochill facebook Primochill We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


this statement has been copied from Kyle Bennett a few dozen times already.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by TechPcGamer View Post
> 
> this is from Primochill facebook Primochill We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> this statement has been copied from Kyle Bennett a few dozen times already.
Click to expand...

This... c'mon guys. People going ape poop (ToS'd) over this. Calm down, wait for facts from reliable sources because coming to conclusions.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I was wrong about the packing phase and have been for a couple of years apparently. An old coworker enlightened me on the issue after lurking this thread.Your order goes into the packing phase automatically when the credit card is verified by the back end system, NOT when its printed out from the order box.


Anything OSCommerce is Automated, from the email delivery (which i know for a FACT FCPU uses Mandrillapp for SMTP email delivery, so does PPCS), to receipts, order info, and even returns/refund info.

The API between your Merchant Account and your Oscommerce does refunds. its 2015, everything is automated, im 100% in the business (and working on a Woocommerce on a second monitor ATM)

All shipping information is picked up via API as well, no matter if its stamps.com, channel advisor, USPS, UPS, or Fedex. The system spits out an XML, sends it to the printer, and the printer spits out the shipping labels for you. Now the user on the other end can have it set in the website settings to *manually* have to spit out the shipping labels. But i have a feeling this is *not* the case. The shipping guy probably checks the computer several times a day for a *roll* of labels.

So yes, the website will continue to accept everyones orders, process them, and take your money. Until the Payment Gateway is disabled


----------



## DMatthewStewart

I posted earlier in the thread about how I thought that this wasnt true, that I had just received an order, was able to call them and get a second tracking number that wasnt attached to my order, and they had also emailed me the tracking number right after we hung up.

That was either 3 or 4 days ago. I also had an order with them in the "packing" phase. Usually, it stays in that phase throughout the day and ships by the end of that day. If it does not ship today then this will be the 3rd day that it has remained in "packing" status. I really hope that it already shipped and they forgot to update the order. But they also havent answered the email that I sent regarding the order yesterday.

Just an FYI. Im still hopeful that they havent just shut the doors and decided to keep whatever money they took in over the past week. Working with just a skeleton crew would explain a lot of what Im experiencing and other things that I have heard even outside of the forums. But why would you suddenly be down to a skeleton crew anyway? Downsizing? Relocating? Selling business? Closing? All would make sense. When I sold my business we had a small warehouse with product. The buyer was taking over everything. But we got rid of all the staff and myself and my partner took care of the last orders ourselves before turning it over to the new owners.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Anything OSCommerce is Automated, from the email delivery (which i know for a FACT FCPU uses Mandrillapp for SMTP email delivery, so does PPCS), to receipts, order info, and even returns/refund info.
> 
> The API between your Merchant Account and your Oscommerce does refunds. its 2015, everything is automated, im 100% in the business (and working on a Woocommerce on a second monitor ATM)


These are some hefty assumptions that you have placed on the table. Could you please provide some proof? Links? Pictures?

they use Endpoint, not OSCommerce.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> This. There have been time when our shopped has temporarily closed for a few days and hod nobody to answer the phones or emails. That doesn't mean we were shut down for good. This information only surface about 28 hours ago, so forming conclusions on unanswered phone calls or emails in that time is completely worthless.


What me and a few others have been saying for a while now. Eugh. Everyone, chill out.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> This. There have been time when our shopped has temporarily closed for a few days and hod nobody to answer the phones or emails. That doesn't mean we were shut down for good. This information only surface about 28 hours ago, so forming conclusions on unanswered phone calls or emails in that time is completely worthless.


Agreed.

But when people have already gotten a hold of the owner, told them that people have concerns, found out that their work for isn't "100%", and doesn't bother to put a message on his web page, doesn't answer the phones, and isn't accepting RMAs ... again even AFTER he has been made aware that people are wondering what the heck is going on ... that isn't very professional or speak well of the company.

Put a message on the website. Issue a statement on any number of chat boards. Turn on your damn phone system so people can deal with you. Answer emails. Heck, even just CHANGE the message on the phone.

DO SOMETHING.

They are AWARE there is an issue with them, they are ACTIVELY IGNORING everyone.

If that doesn't speak volumes to people, then you are deaf.

When our company is closed due to weather or such, we update our web page and change the telephone message. It really is easy to do and a RESPONSIBLE thing to do to customers ... IF you want to keep them.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> These are some hefty assumptions that you have placed on the table. Could you please provide some proof? Links? Pictures?
> 
> they use Endpoint, not OSCommerce.


Okay, anybody in here check your email for a PPCS or FCPU advertisement. Click inside the email to view anything, an item. Watch the browser redirect the "click" through mandrillapp.com (Mailchimp).

This is nothing negative (if you feel I am being negative). This is a very common method for people to keep server reputation high, and it keeps your domain in good name. Using an SMTP service instead of your server for mail keeps hard-bounces, spam, and fake emails for destroying your online presence.

I have no idea of Endpoint as that is terrible Symantec software, and has a huge track record of being compromised.


----------



## thwl

I was scared for a second. Only place I shop for my WC needs.

They better stay.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Even if I assumed that everything posted up until this point is true, I'd then also assume that the skeleton crew would probably still be working to clean up everything and replace damaged equipment and get it set back up to business before they started answering phones and attempting to process new orders or returns. If all that's been alleged is true then it shouldn't surprise anyone that there may be a bit of a delay, as there already seems to be. I suppose if you have an order currently with them that you must have now then a chargeback or claim isn't unwarranted if it's been more than a couple days without hearing anything, but I would hope that most people wouldn't be in such a dire rush and upon hearing this news they might be able to hold off a few days if not more just to see what happens. Obviously a whole rash of chargebacks and paypal disputes made would only be adding even more headaches for a skeleton crew trying to get things back up and running.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> *Even if I assumed that everything posted up until this point is true, I'd then also assume that the skeleton crew would probably still be working to clean up everything and replace damaged equipment and get it set back up to business before they started answering phones and attempting to process new orders or returns.* If all that's been alleged is true then it shouldn't surprise anyone that there may be a bit of a delay, as there already seems to be. I suppose if you have an order currently with them that you must have now then a chargeback or claim isn't unwarranted if it's been more than a couple days without hearing anything, but I would hope that most people wouldn't be in such a dire rush and upon hearing this news they might be able to hold off a few days if not more just to see what happens. Obviously a whole rash of chargebacks and paypal disputes made would only be adding even more headaches for a skeleton crew trying to get things back up and running.


I think I might Give Rep For this.

The Cautious ONe

EDIT: I Did


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Even if I assumed that everything posted up until this point is true, I'd then also assume that the skeleton crew would probably still be working to clean up everything and replace damaged equipment and get it set back up to business before they started answering phones and attempting to process new orders or returns.


Agreed.

And if I was busy playing "catch up", I would post a message on the web site saying something like "We are experiencing difficulties in fulfilling next day or second day orders. We will process your order as soon as possible. Please bear with us."

That way you don't screw your customers who are looking for rush orders while you deal with what ever "problems" your company is having. You also put a message to that effect on your phone system too.

That is just common courtesy.


----------



## erocker

*Waits for the "We're back" sale.


----------



## thwl

Speaking of skeleton crew, where I work when it gets busy and don't have our regular crew we don't even bother with e-mails or phone calls unless it has to do with an outstanding order. That's just the way small operations work sometimes.

As far as Frozen CPU is concerned they list part numbers and specs, customer can do all the research he or she needs before making a purchase to make sure they don't run in compatibility issues. Only time one would need to call or email is when their order went missing or they received damaged parts.


----------



## rlb9682

I called yesterday to Frozencpu and got no answer or message. I called just now and the answering system is on stating the office is closed and to call back during normal business hours. It seems like someone at least enabled the message system even though these are supposed to be normal business hours currently.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

But Kyle says everything is a-ok.


----------



## Rickles

If you've ever had to deal with FCPU in the past you would know that someone not being there to answer a call or respond to an email is VERY out of character for them. That's why there is the concern, because the way things are being handled right now is the complete opposite of what they are largely known for.

I'm all for giving people the benefit of the doubt, but if I had an order stuck in limbo you can bet your bottom dollar that I'd be doing a charge back as soon as possible and be placing that order somewhere else. Someone else's business problems should never affect my money and/or computer build.


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> I can confirm wholeheartedly that what has been stated is true. I know it doesn't look great being the newest member to add in on this topic, but I have kept my lips sealed watching all that has gone down.
> I have first-hand info from SEVERAL of the employees, and I have seen the madness unfold IN PERSON. Destruction of the warehouse was done on the owners accord, apparently following a typical binge around 1:30am Sat. I saw in person every computer smashed, pos and front end system smashed, product thrown and tossed about......that's a lot of screws....but this man is screwy.
> The only voice you have heard from the "Company" has been late at night......hmm.
> Nothing is coming out, and nothing can be shipped for returns......
> Business seems to be not running as far as it physically goes.
> 
> I can tell you two employees were "fired" by way of post-it notes. One delivered while that employee was working with a customer. The chaos that happened late Saturday's workday prompted the employees to double check before returning to work on Monday. It was clear to employees that they had NO WAY to run this business, and with an owner pacing back and forth thru the warehouse, wandering aimelessly.......I wouldn't show up to work either.
> 
> I really do hope the man gets his life back together one day. These guys who have worked for this company have bent over backwards for YEARS running and maintaining this business. Not for Mark Friga. Each and every one of the employees had the drive, passion and their whole hearts dedicated to what they were doing. For each other, they stood by each other. For a community in this world who they were supporting, everything going down on the inside didn't matter. They LOVED what they did. And they did it.
> 
> As for a skeleton crew........
> That's what an addiction will turn into if you spend years only doing "you," and expecting these guys to run your business.


So it seems like all pretense that this is anything other than a malicious thread has been dropped.

A second 'insider', but again not one of the employees involved it seems.
And followed immediately by another brand new member posting contact info ... convenient.

This is developing all of the symptoms of an internet hatchet job, and some people with nothing better to do are piling on.
Seriously, its not like when an order is made that cash is instantly deposited into someones wallet. Any problems will be solved by Paypal or credit companies. All I see here is promotion of fear over nothing and innuendo.

still, its good to see at least some have some common sense.


----------



## StaticFX

I have to go right by there today... I will see if anyone is there.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

At this point, and for your own protection, I would just go with charge backs on your card. That way you don't miss out on the ability to do so, or some other bizarre clause causes you a loss.

Given all the information that is here, even if conflicting, I would protect myself and cancel orders and get my money back via my bank if need be.


----------



## tcclaviger

Lol indeed, a very pathetic attempt at backpedaling to the moral high ground.

Having been a shipper, General Manager, Inside and Outside sales rep, and purchaser for a small company built on a similar model in a very niche market to FCPU I do have some insight.

Give the man some time, maybe a week to untangle this, it takes some time. If he goes runner, ok, get your money back, if not, accept his apology and hopefully store credit for the late shipping.

If you are a botique builder who is waiting for parts for a customer, charge back ASAP and order elsewhere until FCPU resolves their obvious internal issues.

Pretty simple eh?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlb9682*
> 
> I called yesterday to Frozencpu and got no answer or message. I called just now and the answering system is on stating the office is closed and to call back during normal business hours. It seems like someone at least enabled the message system even though these are supposed to be normal business hours currently.


Exactly.

That is what a responsible company would do. And since they apparently aren't, I won't order from them again, not without a MAJORLY good excuse as to why they aren't updating their web page or voice mail.

Imagine if the D5 pump in my main computer went out. My system is down. No big deal, I'll go online and order a D5 pump that FrozenCPU's web site says is in stock and will ship today (because you have dealt with them in the past). You spend your $80 for the part, and another $45 for next day shipping. Your PayPal account is charged. Tomorrow comes, no part. You call. No answer. No are now down because a relatively easy part that you could have gotten from another company could have delivered next day if ONLY FrozenCPU bothered to put a message on their web site saying that they were having issues and no next day deliveries would be taken for a day or two.

If you didn't read this thread, and just ordered parts from their site, you would NEVER KNOW that they were having issues and weren't doing next day orders.

Communication is what a responsible company would do.


----------



## Killerdann12

People people people if they are running on a skeleton crew, which means small number of people, they will not be answering calls. How many calls do you think they get with this incident? Literally people are probably calling every minute. Let them do their thing and stop buying stuff until this has setttled.the fact that it changed from just ringing to a message means that someone went inside and changed it.
If you ordered something and you have no faith left in the owner and the company then call your cc or PayPal to get your money back. If you still have faith then wait for more information.
Stop flooding this thread with " just go with ppc" " give up" etc. There is a reason people still have hope. Stop replying with useless post stating that you called and no one answered.


----------



## chartiet

I heard that someone drove by and said that the lot wasn't plowed, no tracks in snow, and lights weren't on. If this happened this week, wouldn't there be tracks in the snow...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> People people people if they are running on a skeleton crew, which means small number of people, they will not be answering calls. How many calls do you think they get with this incident? Literally people are probably calling every minute. Let them do their thing and stop buying stuff until this has setttled.the fact that it changed from just ringing to a message means that someone went inside and changed it.
> If you ordered something and you have no faith left in the owner and the company then call your cc or PayPal to get your money back. If you still have faith then wait for more information.
> Stop flooding this thread with " just go with ppc" " give up" etc. There is a reason people still have hope. Stop replying with useless post stating that you called and no one answered.


Umm....

No excuse for not having a message or person on the phone, period.

Their IVR literally has the ability to have not only a greeting, but an opening that sits ahead of the greeting, down to individual queue messages as well. It is just a basic IVR that pretty much every business with multiple lines is going to be using. Hell, even a 1985 answering machine can have a recorded greeting at least.

Hopefully they recover from this, I really do. I hope the owner gets his things together and it works out, because I really enjoy FrozenCPU. Their offerings have been great, their support has been great, and damn it I need to water cool soon so they need to be open.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> That is what a responsible company would do. And since they apparently aren't, I won't order from them again, not without a MAJORLY good excuse as to why they aren't updating their web page or voice mail.
> 
> Imagine if the D5 pump in my main computer went out. My system is down. No big deal, I'll go online and order a D5 pump that FrozenCPU's web site says is in stock and will ship today (because you have dealt with them in the past). You spend your $80 for the part, and another $45 for next day shipping. Your PayPal account is charged. Tomorrow comes, no part. You call. No answer. No are now down because a relatively easy part that you could have gotten from another company could have delivered next day if ONLY FrozenCPU bothered to put a message on their web site saying that they were having issues and no next day deliveries would be taken for a day or two.
> 
> *Communication is what a responsible company would do.*


THIS THIS THIS. This is why people are pissed. I would be much less mad if they made the customers aware of what is going on. Instead I am stuck with something I cannot use and cannot return for exchange or timely refund and have zero idea what's going on.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcclaviger*
> 
> Lol indeed, a very pathetic attempt at backpedaling to the moral high ground.
> 
> Having been a shipper, General Manager, Inside and Outside sales rep, and purchaser for a small company built on a similar model in a very niche market to FCPU I do have some insight.
> 
> Give the man some time, maybe a week to unfsck this, it takes some time. If he goes runner, ok, get your money back, if not, accept his apology and hopefully store credit for the late shipping.
> 
> If you are a botique builder who is waiting for parts for a customer, charge back ASAP and order elsewhere until FCPU resolves their obvious internal issues.
> 
> Pretty simple eh?


I'm only answering this because you're incorrect.

If I charge back and the part is already shipped without notification, a very very drawn out, battle ensues via Credit Company and Vendor that will ultimately effect his or my credit...4/5 years ago? No problem.

Now? - Not without definitive information.

I'd personally advise everyone to hold off on charge-backs etc until there's some definitive information because once he ships and you've filed a claim, it gets really, really, really, messy.


----------



## skupples

so, swiftech redacts

and the only statement from FCPU is about the skelly crew.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## morencyam

So after all this drama, we still don't know for certain if they are open, closed temporarily, or closed permanently. And that's not going to change until we get an official statement from FCPU. So until then, how about we all stop speculating and assuming. All that's doing is creating tension between those with opposing opinions on the matter. We are OCN. We're better than bickering with each other over something in which is a mystery to everyone. We are a community. Let's act like it


----------



## breenemeister

I'm not reading this whole freaking thread to check if this was posted or not, but I'll drop it here. HardOCPs take on the situation.

What's funny is the quote in the first post is from the first post of this thread. Anyway, they say they've talked to the owner.
Quote:


> EDIT: We just heard back from Mark Friga, the owner of FrozenCPU.com, a long time enthusiast community supplier, and he explained to me that FrozenCPU is in fact not going out of business as rumored earlier today. He said that FrozenCPU is currently running a skeleton crew and to please bare with his company while the it is ramping back up to 100% employee capacity.


Lots of cross posting going on here.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I'm not reading this whole freaking thread to check if this was posted or not, but I'll drop it here. HardOCPs take on the situation.
> 
> What's funny is the quote in the first post is from the first post of this thread. Anyway, they say they've talked to the owner.
> Lots of cross posting going on here.


been quoted multiple times. This news came out last night.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> been quoted multiple times. This news came out last night.


Figured as much. I read the first few pages here yesterday and then jumped back in today. 50+ pages in the middle that I ain't readin'.


----------



## Orthello

Well been someone who currently has a pending order with them the issue now is how long do i wait ?

I'm covered financially via a dispute with PayPal - so if i have to i can just order this elsewhere.

I need my products sooner rather than latter so unfortunately i can't give them more than a couple of days on this. So far no correspondence .. no shipping info and it was a urgent packing order too. Fingers crossed i see some confirmation there is life there today.


----------



## will999

I have reported them for fraud from mastercard and reported them to the police ( East rochester police department #585-586-4399)they Stole money from me and refuse to answer the phone or email. I ordered 600 dollars worth of stuff got it Tuesday with a pump missing. See you frozencpu guys in court


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Well been someone who currently has a pending order with them the issue now is how long do i wait ?
> 
> I'm covered financially via a dispute with PayPal - so if i have to i can just order this elsewhere.
> 
> I need my products sooner rather than latter so unfortunately i can't give them more than a couple of days on this. So far no correspondence .. no shipping info and it was a urgent packing order too. Fingers crossed i see some confirmation there is life there today.


if you need your parts urgently then get it elsewhere. This issue will probably take a while. I'm personally waiting as my rig can still run Perfectly without the stuff I just ordered.


----------



## Killerdann12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> I have reported them for fraud from mastercard and reported them to the police ( East rochester police department #585-586-4399)they Stole money from me and refuse to answer the phone or email. I ordered 600 dollars worth of stuff got it Tuesday with a pump missing. See you frozencpu guys in court


refusing to answer phone or email? There is no one there to do that kind of stuff...


----------



## wholeeo

Screw Mark.

Dude personally had a back and forth with me via email a few years back on why he wasn't going to take a hit on a 200mm fan filter which was incorrectly advertised as working with a case I had at the time. If I wanted to return it I'd have to pay for return shipping and a restocking fee even though I was not at fault.









I'd fear having to return anything of greater value.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> I have reported them for fraud from mastercard and reported them to the police ( East rochester police department #585-586-4399)they Stole money from me and refuse to answer the phone or email. I ordered 600 dollars worth of stuff got it Tuesday with a pump missing. See you frozencpu guys in court


Ouch. You're just doing it to get paid in court. People like you need patience!


----------



## curtisimo

According to the owner of FPCU they are open but running on skeleton crew. Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> I have reported them for fraud from mastercard and reported them to the police ( East rochester police department #585-586-4399)they Stole money from me and refuse to answer the phone or email. I ordered 600 dollars worth of stuff got it Tuesday with a pump missing. See you frozencpu guys in court


That was rather ignorant.

You have no definitive evidence of anything being wrong and AFAWK, the business is still "open".

As long as it's "open" Friga has the right to make good on his sale...

You're not entering that court situation with clean hands, IMHO.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> refusing to answer phone or email? There is no one there to do that kind of stuff...


That's why he should be worried.
Because business is not running as it should.

Maybe he should have waited a bit though.


----------



## curtisimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by will999
> 
> I have reported them for fraud from mastercard and reported them to the police ( East rochester police department #585-586-4399)they Stole money from me and refuse to answer the phone or email. I ordered 600 dollars worth of stuff got it Tuesday with a pump missing. See you frozencpu guys in court


You realize that by the time they look into this matter your order will be sitting on your doorstep right? Nobody was in the building to answer your calls or emails. Now there are a few employees back there trying to get orders out. Chill out man.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtisimo*
> 
> You realize that by the time they look into this matter your order will be sitting on your doorstep right? Nobody was in the building to answer your calls or emails. Now there are a few employees back there trying to get orders out. Chill out man.


If true, good to hear.

Hopefully the crew can stay in high spirits and get through this, they really are a good bunch.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curtisimo*
> 
> You realize that by the time they look into this matter your order will be sitting on your doorstep right? Nobody was in the building to answer your calls or emails. Now there are a few employees back there trying to get orders out. Chill out man.


Is there any proof of that other than the owner saying it? I don't know if it's true or not, hope so for the people that have sent them money.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerdann12*
> 
> if you need your parts urgently then get it elsewhere. This issue will probably take a while. I'm personally waiting as my rig can still run Perfectly without the stuff I just ordered.


My rig is down because of them, sent me a known leaky V1 XSPC bay res when the description of the product says V2, the revised and corrected product. I am going to Microcenter today and pick up the essentials just to get it running again and am going to dispute via pay pal.


----------



## will999

On the website it says call for concerns don't email. I have called and emailed for 2 days straight. I have every rite to report as theft. They knowingly sent me a incomplete order and had every chance to call or email me when it was shipped Friday. I'm reporting it to police and feel totally justified doing it. It's is easy for you guys to say that you would give him time when your hard earned money isn't on the line


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> On the website it says call for concerns don't email. I have called and emailed for 2 days straight. I have every rite to report as theft. They knowingly sent me a incomplete order and had every chance to call or email me when it was shipped Friday. I'm reporting it to police and feel totally justified doing it. It's is easy for you guys to say that you would give him time when your hard earned money isn't on the line


It is your money, you have a right to protect and use it as you see fit.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> That's why he should be worried.
> Because business is not running as it should.
> 
> Maybe he should have waited a bit though.


So you call your friend. He doesn't answer. You automatically assume he's dead. You're jumping to conclusions before getting all the facts. For all we know there was a water main break in the building and flooded the place. Yes, I know someone reported seeing Mark trash the place himself, but that's one report from a member that just joined today. Maybe that person has a personal vendetta against Mark and just want to smear his name. Like I said in my previous post, Everyone is jumping to conclusions before getting all the facts. Chill out and wait for an official statement. Until then this is all speculation and assumptions.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

People say we should give FrozenCPU a break and I honestly don't believe we should. They should have released a statement or auto reply email, or a automated voice mail stating they are having issues, obviously that is possible as they put up the voice mail that their offices are closed.

Again, they received our hard earned money rather quickly, quicker that we receive our product. When we do not receive what we pay for we have all the right in the world to get pissed off regardless of what's going on. This whole matter is being handled completely unprofessionally.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> On the website it says call for concerns don't email. I have called and emailed for 2 days straight. I have every rite to report as theft. They knowingly sent me a incomplete order and had every chance to call or email me when it was shipped Friday. I'm reporting it to police and feel totally justified doing it. It's is easy for you guys to say that you would give him time when your hard earned money isn't on the line


Actually, the first 2 questions the judge will ask were: Did you attempt to contact them within a reasonable time frame, did you give them a reasonable time-frame to reply? (2 days is not reasonable in our world) and the 2nd would be if you gave them the opportunity to make it right? - Which again is a no.

Ultimately, it's your money, your decision but, that doesn't change the fact that you made an ignorant, EMOTIONAL decision that in the real world, holds no water because you're not entering the situation with clean hands.

As someone that's been to small claims a few times as a BUSINESS to collect from deadbeat customers - The rope goes both ways. - Just sayin.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Have you guys seen this post yet? This is making it seems as if they are not closing but just running on very low staff for a short period of time.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> So you call your friend. He doesn't answer. You automatically assume he's dead. You're jumping to conclusions before getting all the facts. For all we know there was a water main break in the building and flooded the place. Yes, I know someone reported seeing Mark trash the place himself, but that's one report from a member that just joined today. Maybe that person has a personal vendetta against Mark and just want to smear his name. Like I said in my previous post, Everyone is jumping to conclusions before getting all the facts. Chill out and wait for an official statement. Until then this is all speculation and assumptions.


You have a point, but you also have to look at it from the point of view that there may never be an official statement. If people have been trying to call for the past few days with no answers there is a problem. And that problem should be addressed by the company ASAP. A small statement on the website, doesn't have to be specific, simple there have been issues, they are being resolved, thanks for your understand. But there is nothing, no word, and that will just add to the speculation.


----------



## will999

I agree with this guy if they want me not to flip out on them and report theft, Put something up on your website at least. You have my email and phone # frozencpu. How long does it take to put a message up on your website


----------



## taem

What I found surprising about this whole issue is, how few shops there are in the US that sell a good selection of water cooling parts. FCPU and P-PCs seem to have the biggest catalogs by FAR -- and of the two, FCPU's catalog seems a LOT bigger. Just as an example, Fujipoly thermal pads -- FCPU carried all sorts of sizes, from full sheets down to 60x50 and 160x10. P-PCs only has 150x100 as the smallest iirc. That's just one example, lots like that.

I've looked at places like Xoxide and Sidewinder. The catalogs are miniscule compared to FCPU and P-PCs.

Also, I always thought FCPU had the best web site. Very easy to browse when you don't know exactly what you're looking for, or just want to see the options out there. P-PCs web site, I dunno... I just don't find it nearly as easy to use. And their site is slow for me, constantly hangs, and frequently glitches on all 4 of my devices -- iPad, android phone, WIn7 laptop, Win8.1 desktop -- with the most common glitch being an empty screen being returned to a request. (That's my only complaint about P-PCs, other than that they're great.)

Anyway here's to hoping FCPU comes back soon, beginning to seem like it will. I'll place my next order with them just as soon as they're back up to show some support, because they've always been good to me, not that I've ordered very much.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> I agree with this guy if they want me not to flip out on them and report theft, Put something up on your website at least. You have my email and phone # frozencpu. How long does it take to put a message up on your website


I'm offering you advice as a business that has sued the customer.

Had the riot act read to me for doing the exact opposite you did on the business side.

Again, the rope goes both ways and it was still ignorant of you to call the PD without grounds - That can and WILL be used against you if Mr. Friga, figures out that's what went down.

The business should be given a REASONABLE amount of time to respond and you have not given them that, in any aspect - period.

Again, free advice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> What I found surprising about this whole issue is, how few shops there are in the US that sell a good selection of water cooling parts. FCPU and P-PCs seem to have the biggest catalogs by FAR -- and of the two, FCPU's catalog seems a LOT bigger. Just as an example, Fujipoly thermal pads -- FCPU carried all sorts of sizes, from full sheets down to 60x50 and 160x10. P-PCs only has 150x100 as the smallest iirc. That's just one example, lots like that.
> 
> I've looked at places like Xoxide and Sidewinder. The catalogs are miniscule compared to FCPU and P-PCs.
> 
> Also, I always thought FCPU had the best web site. Very easy to browse when you don't know exactly what you're looking for, or just want to see the options out there. P-PCs web site, I dunno... I just don't find it nearly as easy to use. And their site is slow for me, constantly hangs, and frequently glitches on all 4 of my devices -- iPad, android phone, WIn7 laptop, Win8.1 desktop -- with the most common glitch being an empty screen being returned to a request. (That's my only complaint about P-PCs, other than that they're great.)
> 
> Anyway here's to hoping FCPU comes back soon, beginning to seem like it will. I'll place my next order with them just as soon as they're back up to show some support, because they've always been good to me, not that I've ordered very much.


Sidewinder basically no longer exists.

So, it's basically Xoxide and PPC's.


----------



## will999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> People say we should give FrozenCPU a break and I honestly don't believe we should. They should have released a statement or auto reply email, or a automated voice mail stating they are having issues, obviously that is possible as they put up the voice mail that their offices are closed.
> 
> Again, they received our hard earned money rather quickly, quicker that we receive our product. When we do not receive what we pay for we have all the right in the world to get pissed off regardless of what's going on. This whole matter is being handled completely unprofessionally.


Masked I did nothing wrong I'm reporting them they Stole money from me and if they really are going out of business then if I file my report in a month it won't matter will it


----------



## BiaBia

I agree taem, I've ordered almost all of my pc cooling related stuff from FCPU. I likes the site and never once had an issues with the process. I never had to call them for a wrong order or delays in shipping. I'm bummed that this thread even exists, and will be honest that because of it even if they don't go out of business I will be reluctant to order in the future. Not because of what the people here have said about them, but because of the way they themselves are handling the situation. Communication is key. Answer every 10th phone call if you are short staffed, or like I said before just something on your website or auto attendant on the phone system.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> Masked I did nothing wrong I'm reporting them they Stole money from me and if they really are going out of business then if I file my report in a month it won't matter will it


If they are going out of business then you are wasting your time. Best you can do is file a claim with your CC company to get your money back.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> Masked I did nothing wrong I'm reporting them they Stole money from me and if they really are going out of business then if I file my report in a month it won't matter will it


...Yes you did. From the perspective of a business transaction you reported a theft without allowing the vendor, REASONABLE time to respond.

Again, I sued a customer for not paying on time which left me in debt.

Did the EXACT SAME THING YOU DID, was read the riot act and to teach me a "lesson" for entering court without clean hands, I only received a partial judgement.

You went to the police without grounds - Without allowing the business a REASONABLE time to respond.

Again - Free advice bro. It's your money, your battle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> If they are going out of business then you are wasting your time. Best you can do is file a claim with your CC company to get your money back.


According to all CURRENT information, they are not - Which makes Mr. Will999's claim even more fraudulent in the eyes of the small claims court.


----------



## Sidewinder_Computers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sidewinder basically no longer exists.


Tell that to the thousands of customers that have ordered from us on our two stores in the last year.


----------



## wholeeo

"They" is probably just the owner. I doubt any of the employees who work for the guy can just release a statement on FCPU's behalf. This skeleton crew is probably just him cleaning up his mess if what was said earlier is to be believed.


----------



## will999

So how long do I have to wait.... Until their website closes down...?.. Months? A year?.... I think I gave them reasonable time seeing how for the last 10 years they returned calls/ emails asap. I haven't reported yet to police they were busy.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidewinder_Computers*
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of customers that have ordered from us on our two stores in the last year.
> 
> Do I need to give you some advice, since you are so adept at handing it out?


Hey Gary, great to hear from you


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Also, I always thought FCPU had the best web site. Very easy to browse when you don't know exactly what you're looking for, or just want to see the options out there. P-PCs web site, I dunno... I just don't find it nearly as easy to use. And their site is slow for me, constantly hangs, and frequently glitches on all 4 of my devices -- iPad, android phone, WIn7 laptop, Win8.1 desktop -- with the most common glitch being an empty screen being returned to a request. (That's my only complaint about P-PCs, other than that they're great.)
> 
> Anyway here's to hoping FCPU comes back soon, beginning to seem like it will. I'll place my next order with them just as soon as they're back up to show some support, because they've always been good to me, not that I've ordered very much.


i couldn't agrre anymore. FCPU's website is so much easier to navigate. Everything has its own categories, and nicely categorized. PPCS is terrible and awful to navigate. Pages take FOEVER to load, and the website just seems unstable. I thought it was just on my side, but I'm glad I'm not the only one. PPCS seriously needs to do some maintainance on their website and make it more user friendly.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidewinder_Computers*
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of customers that have ordered from us on our two stores in the last year.
> 
> Do I need to give you some advice, since you are so adept at handing it out?


Well Mr. Stofer,

The "What's up with Sidewinder/Gary" thread went on long enough with enough people having to file charge-backs that, when the vendors were taken off of OCN, that's where it remained.

I mean no offense when I say that a lack of communication falls into the same category as we have in this situation, here.

I heard it was something to do with medical and I do hope you're better. Emailed a bunch, called for 3 weeks straight but, finally had to charge-back.

Glad to see you on your feet.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidewinder_Computers*
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of customers that have ordered from us on our two stores in the last year.
> 
> Do I need to give you some advice, since you are so adept at handing it out?


Best news in this thread.

If/when I get back into water Sidewinders is the first place I look, and profit sharing is this week....


----------



## jodybdesigns

Xoxide is currently not accepting orders on checkout, just tried to snatch some fans.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> I agree with this guy if they want me not to flip out on them and report theft, Put something up on your website at least. You have my email and phone # frozencpu. How long does it take to put a message up on your website


Exactly.

Takes 10 seconds. Their website has a "Latest News" section and they update it. Odds are that it is like many other canned or semi-custom web sites with a shopping cart back end, and allows you to log in and add a "News" event.

They could have EASILY done that and avoided this whole mess.

Same for their automated phone system. Their system was set up on a time based automated attendant system. At 10am, it kicked over from the "we're closed" message to 10 rings, then some lame message and drop. 20 minute later, someone had to manually override the system to have it revert back to the "we're closed" message. They could have put up a different message with a couple button presses that basically said basically "bear with us, we are filling orders as fast as possible, check back tomorrow".

What they are doing is inexcusable for a company that is STILL TAKING PEOPLES MONEY online ... and even still offering OVERNIGHT DELIVERY. That my borders on fraud if they know they can't fill the orders and don't effectively communicate that to a customer and they are INTENTIONALLY avoiding communications.

I don't know how many of you have set up a Merchant Account for taking credit cards, but there are pages of responsibilities that a business MUST adhere to. This is especially true if you are to be PCI SSC compliant (Payment Card Industry Security Standards Council) ... which I don't know if they are or not, but still.

Lack of communication by them is inexcusable ... just as is people making excuses for them INTENTIONALLY avoiding their customers.


----------



## Aparition

Sad news.

However not all hope is lost. Sidewinder I've ordered some things from and there are also still Brick n Mortar stores Fry's and Microcenter. They have online stores too, although their deals are generally in-store only.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Sad news.
> 
> However not all hope is lost. Sidewinder I've ordered some things from and there are also still Brick n Mortar stores Fry's and Microcenter. They have online stores too, although their deals are generally in-store only.


It's my understanding that Microcenter got the majority of their water cooling parts from FCPU, a lot of things I have bought from MC had FCPU tape on it still lol


----------



## Sidewinder_Computers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Gary, great to hear from you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Well Mr. Stofer,
> 
> The "What's up with Sidewinder/Gary" thread went on long enough with enough people having to file charge-backs that, when the vendors were taken off of OCN, that's where it remained.
> 
> I mean no offense when I say that a lack of communication falls into the same category as we have in this situation, here.
> 
> I heard it was something to do with medical and I do hope you're better. Emailed a bunch, called for 3 weeks straight but, finally had to charge-back.
> 
> Glad to see you on your feet.


I am sorry you did not get a response and your order was not filled. But it doesn't mean we ceased to exist as a shipping business. I will PM you.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> It's my understanding that Microcenter got the majority of their water cooling parts from FCPU, a lot of things I have bought from MC had FCPU tape on it still lol


LOL, I didn't know that. I'll have to keep an eye on the store near me and watch what their remaining stock does.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Well, have an open order with fcpu that has a status pf packing since Monday. Found the same part and a couple other things on PPS and ordered late last night, shipping notice from them first thing this morning. have been using both for years now and both are fine, I do find PPS to have a little higher shipping costs but they both have good CS from my experience. Will miss Fcpu if this turns out to be true but I will wait for some form of official confirmation before I start a chargeback. Starting now (or calling the cops on them







) based on a rumor on a forum would be an over reaction.

BTW...remember that time that someone posted in this thread that Sidewinders is dead and then Sidewinder Gary popped in and smacked him down? Yeah, that was awesome.


----------



## will999

I bet he has just given up now that his reputation is destroyed.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> It's my understanding that Microcenter got the majority of their water cooling parts from FCPU, a lot of things I have bought from MC had FCPU tape on it still lol


Yep. Many of the boxes of watercooling parts on the shelves at the MC here has FrozenCPU tape all over it.

Heck...bought a fitting at MC yesterday and it rang up as "FrozenCPU fitting" at checkout.


----------



## ozzy1925

Why nobody live in Ny just drive there, take pictures if the warehouse is damaged, closed etc. and all this drama ends?


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> LOL, I didn't know that. I'll have to keep an eye on the store near me and watch what their remaining stock does.


The one in Marietta, Ga. has like next to nothing. Was just on the site seeing what Swiftech items they had as it seems they carry more of their stuff. Could be true about them ordering from FCPU


----------



## somekindoftruth




----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> BTW...remember that time that someone posted in this thread that Sidewinders is dead and then Sidewinder Gary popped in and smacked him down? Yeah, that was awesome.


Erm, remember that time when over the period of 3-4 months the entire OCN forum literally thought Gary was DEAD? Because every single one of us had to charge back? Not a single phone call, email or anything else was answered?

I actually fought for Gary because I've used him since day 1 minute 1.

That doesn't excuse the lack of communication from anyone in any of those situations.

Quite frankly, Gary's an awesome guy - Glad to see him back - Genuinely am.

Frozen CPU is still up in the air.


----------



## chartiet

Is that Skelly's truck?


----------



## guitarhero23

Look! Our first shred of possible actual evidence! lol. I thought it was unplowed with no cars/trucks there at all?????? This is getting good, someone hire a PI!


----------



## will999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somekindoftruth*


see if you can go inside


----------



## chartiet

Bang on the windows! I'll grab a pitch fork.


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sidewinder basically no longer exists.
> So, it's basically Xoxide and PPC's.


I assume this comment speaks mostly for domestic USA market, as we do quite a bit of watercooling sales in Canada and send at least one box a day to USA customers. Of cause that miniscular compared to such powerhouses as FCPU and PPCS, but it is not non-existent either.


----------



## jaycider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> see if you can go inside


if i had gotten that close to tak ethese pics id have stoped in and knocked on the door atleast


----------



## chartiet

Wait, I need a date and time stamp to know if these pics are current.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> I assume this comment speaks mostly for domestic USA market, as we do quite a bit of watercooling sales in Canada and send at least one box a day to USA customers. Of cause that miniscular compared to such powerhouses as FCPU and PPCS, but it is not non-existent either.


It's okay... we all still love you, Daz.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> see if you can go inside


LOL, but in honesty if one could peek trough the window that would suffice


----------



## will999

Knock on door. Act like a reporter. Record audio on your phone


----------



## masgreko

Didn't know there were so many MBA's on here. How about we just wait a bit and see what unfolds, rather than bombarding the phones and emails and pestering neighboring businesses to see what's going on. I understand some have orders that are needing to be taken care of, but I've dealt with patients waiting on organ transplants that have more patience than some on here. I'm in order limbo myself but I'm going to wait a bit until I decide to file a CC dispute.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Hah, assuming that is the FCPU building the parking lot is plowed and there's a truck parked in it. Skeleton crew hard at work.


----------



## Duality92

For me, being Canadian, @Dazmode is where it's at


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somekindoftruth*


Hmmm....snow looks photoshopped to me, I'm calling BS


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> ^Classic example of someone with self entitlement syndrome. I can't believe that you'd think that just because you spent "$2053.39" at their store, that they'd remember you off a PHONE CALL. Man I haven't laughed this hard at a comment in AGES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Online businesses get *thousands* of different customers. They don't look at the name, nor the account number. They fulfill orders, and ship them out.
> 
> They AREN'T going to go, "Oh hey, this is apparently 47 Knucklehead calling. Maybe we should give him priority answering on our phones because he spent $2053.39"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Give it a rest. Wait till more concrete info comes out. This is the single worst kneejerk reaction I've seen on OCN in a long time.


this made me laugh so hard. Frozen cpu has always been good to me and helped me once when I recieved a damaged rad. I don't see the point of going crazy on the internet and hurting a business even more than the trouble they already have when most people have no clue what really happened.

Not all business's are huge corporations that can absorb everything that happens.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somekindoftruth*


Well, that means that there is one person there, and it looks like there is power.

So if they are waiting to be 100% again, looks like they will have to wait a while while they put out a "help wanted" sign, interview people, process the paper work, train them, and then start resuming lots of back orders they already collected money on.

But yeah, it would be interesting to see what would happen, if as others have said, you go up and bang on the window.


----------



## Xylene

Looks like there is a plow on that front of that truck if you ask me. Which means it's probably the truck that plowed it. It's probable that FCPU does not own that building and the person/company who does is contractually obligated to plow it. Doesn't mean anyone is there.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Looks like there is a plow on that front of that truck if you ask me. Which means it's probably the truck that plowed it. It's probable that FCPU does not own that building and the person/company who does is contractually obligated to plow it. Doesn't mean anyone is there.


I don't see a plow, looks like a brush guard


----------



## chartiet

That truck could be someone who is visiting the people who live across the street and they parked in the abandoned business' lot. Nailed it!


----------



## will999

That picture holds no credibility to me why not get close take pictures inside building. Don't just be lame by posting some old distant picture


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Looks like there is a plow on that front of that truck if you ask me. Which means it's probably the truck that plowed it. It's probable that FCPU does not own that building and the person/company who does is contractually obligated to plow it. Doesn't mean anyone is there.


Could be the person who is doing all the job applicants that are waiting to bum-rush the building for a new job.









/sarcasm


----------



## oDizz82

I received an order from FCPU just last week. I still need a pump, fittings, and a gpu block. This sucks!
I hope someone or some business steps up to fill this hole.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oDizz82*
> 
> I received an order from FCPU just last week. I still need a pump, fittings, and a gpu block. This sucks!
> I hope someone or some business steps up to fill this hole.


Well there are others like PPC's out there, but yeah...FrozenCPU has the largest selection by far and the easier website to use.


----------



## RatPatrol01

That truck is there all the time, I recognize the awful wheels.


----------



## Ramzinho

Come On people. are we really that obsessed that we go to take pictures of a business' warehouse? OCN you make people do things..


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

I'm in the US of A but I've ordered from Dazmode many times. Really like the site and their prices and shipping to the US isn't all that bad at all once you realize what they have listed is in CAN dollars which currently = $0.79 USD, so it's like everything is 20% off the prices you see there. I'm also somewhat active on their forums also.

I was also a regular of Jab-Tech customer until well into their store closing sale, and I order from Sidewinder fairly often, and lots and lots of orders from PPCs. There's also Aquatuning that I've ordered from a few times and though their prices are a bit higher they definitely have amazingly fast and cheap international shipping - I honestly don't know how they routinely manage to deliver to my door in the middle of the US in 4 days or less from Germany but they've done it every time now. Then there's Titan Rig that sells on Amazon that I've ordered from a few times also, most of their stuff is 'Prime' eligible.

But none of that makes me feel any better about reading all this stuff about FCPU. I've been placing an average of two or more orders a month there for years now. If any of this is true then I really hope they manage to get it all back together.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Come On people. are we really that obsessed that we go to take pictures of a business' warehouse? OCN you make people do things..


YES!


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Come On people. are we really that obsessed that we go to take pictures of a business' warehouse? OCN you make people do things..


We living in the facebook/twitter instant access age. Mysteries are not allowed.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned.

Please keep the discussion about FPC and leave any personal attacks out.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> .
> 
> I don't know how many of you have set up a Merchant Account for taking credit cards, but there are pages of responsibilities that a business MUST adhere to. This is especially true if you are to be PCI SSC compliant (Payment Card Industry Security Standards Council) ... which I don't know if they are or not, but still.
> 
> .


This. According to the source it's not oscommerce like WordPress, but janky Symantec software: Endpoint. But this I barely believe as it's a subscription based commerce


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> So you call your friend. He doesn't answer. You automatically assume he's dead. You're jumping to conclusions before getting all the facts. For all we know there was a water main break in the building and flooded the place. Yes, I know someone reported seeing Mark trash the place himself, but that's one report from a member that just joined today. Maybe that person has a personal vendetta against Mark and just want to smear his name. Like I said in my previous post, Everyone is jumping to conclusions before getting all the facts. Chill out and wait for an official statement. Until then this is all speculation and assumptions.


He is not a friend. (Friends get privileges)
You know your friend more. If him not answering the phone is uncommon occurrence then you should be worried.
If they did not do what they are supposed to then i have the right to be worried.
I also have the right to ask for what i paid for.

I also mentioned that it would be best to wait but for some reason you ignored this part (for the sake of arguing maybe?)

Any sane person who is worried about their money should act as such.
Also
Something is going on (Claimed by OP and claimed by FCPU owner) regardless of the exact story, buyers should be careful.


----------



## will999

Someone should start a thread on who has given money to frozencpu and who still needs their orders/refunds so when someone finally gets a credit card return or call or email from whoever they can reference every one else who is waiting for word


----------



## Aesthethc

This is sad news i was actually happy they expanded their building


----------



## jodybdesigns

Wonder if the snow had an impact on the closed business, doubtful, but possible.


----------



## will999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Wonder if the snow had an impact on the closed business, doubtful, but possible.


it's not bad at all out in new York.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

With a garage door that large maybe they moved some excavation equipment in there and are doing some tunneling.


----------



## Peter Nixeus

Anyone whom made a purchase using their credit card or debit card should not worry - your CC company will protect your transaction. Just give it some time till the air is clear - every business have their ups/downs and not everything is fine/dandy if you have been in business for 15 years. The only bummer is anyone that has paid for expedited shipping for their product, which may have to go through the hassle of getting refunded for that extra shipping cost or wait longer for their product to arrive.

Other than that... I finally have the guts to start looking into building a custom water loop for my next rig - and FrozenCPU was one of the few places I was looking to source parts from. Hopefully they recover from what is happening and become better than ever!


----------



## tsm106

Whens the fire sale start? I still have a big box of randomness here from jab-tech.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> it's not bad at all out in new York.


I have no idea, I live in the Tennessee valley, we get 0 snow. If we get 1 inch people lose their minds lol


----------



## will999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I have no idea, I live in the Tennessee valley, we get 0 snow. If we get 1 inch people lose their minds lol


I feel ya. Yeah new York is very used to snow and ice. In that state the roads will be plowed very well. Doesn't shut down business.


----------



## MaeTroX

This is kind of upsetting to read to be honest, I put an order there 2 days ago as I have ordered from them before and I have gotten that my stuff is in the "packing" stage, but ordering from EU what would happen with my money if something is going to happen? luckily is was not a whole lot of money from me but still


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I have no idea, I live in the Tennessee valley, we get 0 snow. If we get 1 inch people lose their minds lol


True, but this is Rochester, NY. They are used to it. Also, as I said way back earlier in the thread, looking at DOT cameras, the roads were good. The picture shows the roads are plowed too (as well as the parking lot).

If you couldn't get to work in that (and change the message on the phone to say "We are closed due to weather" and put a message in the news section of your web site), then you should be fired.









Maybe that's what happened. No one wanted to come to work, so he fired them all.


----------



## will999

Totally agree.. If I was I new York I would be banging on his doors and windows because he owes me 129 dollars


----------



## will999

Be a reporter man knock on door looking for information for general public. Do you think all these reporters asking for questions are being arrested. He's not going to shoot you.... Also get 100000 views on YouTube... Win..... For real though whoever makes a good video of the business will get so many views on YouTube. Everybody is talking about it. Ncix,jaystoocents, dazmode


----------



## jodybdesigns

I don't understand why there isn't a noticed posted on the site. You can login to an admin panel on your mobile device and accomplish this what seems to be "massive feat"


----------



## will999

I don't think frozencpu cares about its image anyway by the way things look


----------



## Hawk777th

Stopped doing business with them after I got two bad fan controllers from them. I sent them back and they just sent the same ones to me and tried to tell me they were new ones, except they had the exact same lcd digits burned out as the old ones.

If there CS was this bad all the time this wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Suferbus

I feel your pain. I ordered $700.00 in watercooling and mod components last week, and luckily received everything except $60.00 in parts that the invoice said were "out of stock" (even though the website said they had them), and said would be shipped at a later date. I suppose now i am out 60.00.


----------



## whodovoodo

Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


And the story unfolds...


----------



## Master__Shake

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.






holy hell.

frozencpu is destroyed.

to the former employees, i offer my condolences.

no one should have to deal with that work environment,

i am so sorry for what you had to endure.


----------



## PurdueBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> I feel your pain. I ordered $700.00 in watercooling and mod components last week, and luckily received everything except $60.00 in parts that the invoice said were "out of stock" (even though the website said they had them), and said would be shipped at a later date. I suppose now i am out 60.00.


Depending on your payment method it is easy to recover funds. Whether it's a claim through paypal or a charge back on your credit card through your bank. I'd suggest doing this if you don't receive the goods you paid for, you should never feel like you are "out" any money on a purchase you made because you never received it. Banks are normally really good about charge backs, I'm not sure how it would deal trying to get a partial one though. There will also be some huge red flags if say JP Morgan Chase gets ~100 charge back claims from the same account all within a close time period.


----------



## jassilamba

Those images are sad, and its a sad day for the community as well.

I think we need to send in a search and recovery mission to get that Frozen Tech bench made by Bill out.


----------



## Aesthethc

Wow these images are just horrible :/

What is going on....


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


LIKE A BO$$

Look.. My $18 is laying on the floor...


----------



## Lord Venom

Wow, the amount of destruction there! What happened? The owner got so loaded on beer and decided to trash the place for the hell of it? Or did something happen before the office got trashed to cause these events to unfold as they have?


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> Wow, the amount of destruction there! What happened? The owner got so loaded on beer and decided to trash the place for the hell of it? Or did something happen before the office got trashed to cause these events to unfold as they have?


i think that the beer bottle on the floor is a good sign it was the former.


----------



## nyk20z3

Just ordered 2 Noiseblocker PK-PS 140mm pwm fans from them 2 weeks ago and received the package.I guess i got lucky and avoided this so called situation,but i only shop at Frozen as a last resort because everything is overpriced.

Ive spent a few K using PPC's over the years and never had any issues!


----------



## Ramzinho

This keeps breaking my heart. i hope you these guys get things sorted out. Amazing place, Amazing service.


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


Wow... Addiction is a terrible thing that's for sure.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

People I know this is a fast moving thread but please spoiler the quoted pictures...


----------



## WebsterXC

I've cleaned up the OP to include the most recent developments and links.

I'm quite speechless actually..


----------



## BiaBia

Saw this on Reddit, thought it was interesting. Take it with a gain of salt, it's the internet after all.
Quote:


> ZeroXephon [score hidden] 5 minutes ago
> 
> I think you can all settle down. This is not the first time this has happened. I used to work Frozencpu wwwaayy back in the day before they moved. He's lost his mind before, but when I was there he had a kick ass crew and we hardly skipped a beat. For those who don't understand how this could happen, its easy. Mark is SUPER Bi-polar and hes a drug addict. I have seen the man put his own warehouse manager's head though a wall for no reason and then the next day give everyone free stuff.
> 
> Personally I think this is more amusing than anything.


----------



## chartiet

To be frank, I was expecting worse.


----------



## tsm106

Anyone got the cliff notes cuz this thread moves faster than xxx.


----------



## WebsterXC

Yes check the OP. I've updated it


----------



## somethingname

So what happened did the drug addicted owner go on a rampage in the employees office?


----------



## SSTGohanX

Yeah i mean the pictures look "bad", but i think my house after a party looks worse lol. To be frank, if this happens often, if anything, he may end up trying to have someone else take over this business. I don't think FCPU is over with. i do, however, think there might be new management coming soon lol. If he is bipolar or has drug issues, this publicity may push him further to seek help.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Anyone got the cliff notes cuz this thread moves faster than xxx.


There isn't really a good summery other than no one can get ahold of FCPU. No offical news from them about what happened or what will be happening with the company. Mark the owner has said that they are on a "skeleton crew" and things are going out the door slowly, but nothing solid from what I've seen.


----------



## skupples

maybe he got a bunch of his basehead/doper friends to help out... I mean, that would properly define skeleton crew in multiple ways.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> They are garbage, "amazing" until you have a return and they turn into flaming idiots. I have the e-mail to prove it.
> 
> As for FrozenCPU, damn that sucks, they were always great to me and I was on the verge of going back to WC. Hell, I was just browsing their products again........
> 
> Life sucks sometimes.


Yes i have had only had one experience with PPC's and it was very bad , bad attitude , very unhelpful , and then my parts were packed loose heavy hardware freely moving over top of my acrylic sheet scratching it , they are just terrible to deal with , and an absolute last resort , this is very bad newz if frozen gone


----------



## skupples

PPC has always done a good job delivering to my home, which is only 110 miles away. Maybe they just hate people from outside the state of florida.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Yes i have had only had one experience with PPC's and it was very bad , bad attitude , very unhelpful , and then my parts were packed loose heavy hardware freely moving over top of my acrylic sheet scratching it , they are just terrible to deal with , and an absolute last resort , this is very bad newz if frozen gone


I have bought from PPC's on a few occasions, even had to RMA once and they were great, so I can't say anything bad about them. Frozen was always great to me too, so it'll be sad if they are indeed going away, but at least I know I can still deal with Hank at PPCs.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *will999*
> 
> it's not bad at all out in new York.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, I live in the Tennessee valley, we get 0 snow. If we get 1 inch people lose their minds lol
Click to expand...

So much truth to this. One flake hits the ground and all the milk and bread be gone in an hour and there's a line at the gas station. Bad enough you got people who panics but then you got the people who panics about the people who panics.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So much truth to this. One flake hits the ground and all the milk and bread be gone in an hour and there's a line at the gas station. Bad enough you got people who panics but then you got the people who panics about the people who panics.


Sheesh, it's been snowing here constantly for the last 2 weeks, about 2 inches a day lol


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> PPC has always done a good job delivering to my home, which is only 110 miles away. Maybe they just hate people from outside the state of florida.


Ohio must be a sister state to FL then. I've dealt with PPCs at least a dozen times. Only issue I ever had was that they forgot to put the CCFL invertor back in the package after sleeving the wires. Emailed them. They asked for pics along with a pic of the packing slip. And the following day they had not only the invertor, but a whole new CCFL kit on its way to me. Only ordered from FCPU once or twice without any problems, Sidewinder a handful of times without any issues, and Petra's once during their going out of business sale


----------



## notarat

Honestly, though...his office is cleaner than my bedroom.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sad news, have bought a few things from them here in the UK. I find it a bit distasteful to state not giving too many details, then disclosing that the owner is suffering with a drug addiction. Like, what's up with that lol. Like it's 'common' knowledge!


----------



## Orthello

After seeing those pics of the office i just ordered what i needed off PPCS .. they will most likely sort it out at FCPU but its going to take longer than i thought looking at that.


----------



## jaycider

LOL because of all this my wife has commandeered my second 290x. which was ordered sunday afternoon 2 min before my order from frozen for the waterblock and extras to add it to my loop..... o well atleast i know the cards not DOA


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sad news, have bought a few things from them here in the UK. I find it a bit distasteful to state not giving too many details, then disclosing that the owner is suffering with a drug addiction. Like, what's up with that lol. Like it's 'common' knowledge!


I agree with this, the can of worms have already been opened for those drama seekers, mine as well reveal more of the info.

So if we can deduct that the owner was a rage fueled addict from the post and owns another establishment in "*Friga Financial*" what if FCPU was used as a money laundering location for illegal activities. This is all BS by the way for the conspiracy theorist lol!


----------



## Heavymetals

Seen a few occasions were ex-employee(s) trashed their worksite and/or place of business on the way out. So you really have to take a grain of salt with those pictures.


----------



## spencertheminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


Where you an employee?
I was just their last month, and saw the system, all working.
This really saddens me. I used to sometimes ride my bike their.
I was hoping to get a job their this summer


----------



## coolrock6644

Not exactly related, but I just talked to Gary at Sidewinder Computers and unlike what I mentioned earlier, it appears as though Sidewinders is completely up and running. From what a five minute phone call can tell me, he seems like a great guy and he was very helpful with my order, so I would definitely recommend Sidewinder if you're looking for parts. FYI, there appear to be some issues of items being in stock as stated on the website, but as long as you have some patience everything should turn out well.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


I feel for you guys...

I heard about putting what's his name's head through the wall and a few of the other incidents...Surprised you guys didn't walk out sooner.


----------



## Suferbus

Ya, I was thinking the same thing. If someone would only post on the Frozen CPU site something about whats going on, i could take the invoice to my bank that shows i never received the items but was indeed charged for them, then had some sort of proof about what is going on.


----------



## TrevorAMD

The money I've spent at this place. sucks to see them go if this is for real.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This thread has been re-instated. Please post within the boundaries of the TOS as be respectful and courteous to others when posting, even if you do not agree with opinions shared. Furthermore please also note that as there is no official statement as of yet that all information posted up until such a time is for all intense and purposes 100% conjecture until officially verified.

Keep it clean please.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This thread has been re-instated. Please post within the boundaries of the TOS as be respectful and courteous to others when posting, even if you do not agree with opinions shared. Furthermore please also note that as there is no official statement as of yet that all information posted up until such a time is for all intense and purposes 100% conjecture until officially verified.
> 
> Keep it clean please.


Good to see the thread back, I just hope people can get along.


----------



## hyp36rmax

And shes back, lets hope to hear news Frozen CPU will come back like a phoenix.


----------



## kazuma16

Good thing they put this thread back! Hopefully things will clear up about this. But man, seeing the FrozenCPU TechBench in that state. Just imagine all the hard work that went in to making that and it just ended up in the floor. Well, it was well made anyways.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This thread has been re-instated.


Are you going to append the other FrozenCPU thread to this one ... since there has been a ton of relevant information (and videos) revealed about how they actually ARE closed (and phones disconnected)?

I guess now the only thing that remains to be seen is that will they re-open again?

The fact that they are closed is no longer in dispute.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Thank you for the thread! I have gotten no answer or reply on my order, still "Packaging"


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Are you going to append the other FrozenCPU thread to this one ... since there has been a ton of relevant information (and videos) revealed about how they actually ARE closed (and phones disconnected)?
> 
> I guess now the only thing that remains to be seen is that will they re-open again?
> 
> The fact that they are closed is no longer in dispute.


It is still in dispute until an official statement is given as far as I know.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> It is still in dispute until an official statement is given as far as I know.


I said this in the other thread - I'll repeat it here.

Their closing is in dispute and has been.

The owner's treatment of his staff, is NOT in dispute - It's deplorable.

Some employees were fired. Others chose to leave, this is NOT in dispute.

The owner has not posted anything about anything other than the fact that there is a "skeleton crew" this is not in dispute.

For me, moving forward, the above information is beyond enough to never order from them, ever again.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Since this thread is linked to by a ton of other sites, lemme grab a couple relevant posts from the other thread to bring people up to speed.

Bottom line is: FrozenCPU IS closed.

1) Why did it close? That is up to massive speculation.
2) Will it re-open? Who knows. The official word from the owner is, yes, it is "open" (but all signs point to "open" meaning "not out of business" because the building has been physically closed for days).
3) When will it re-open? No word yet, even from the owner.
4) Can I call them and cancel my order? No. The telephone numbers are disconnected.
5) Can I email them? Sure. But no one has gotten much of a reply from them in days.
6) Can I still order stuff online? Yes.
7) I placed an order already, can I cancel it? Yes, but so far, since no one can get in contact with FrozenCPU, you have to put a "dispute" in with PayPal or your Credit Card company.
8) How long will it be before I get my money back? Paypal takes about 10 days. Credit Card times vary.

Now for the highlights from the other thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I just called both their toll free number and their regular number, and it immediately went to the phone companies "You have reached a number that is no longer in service" message. Still they are taking online orders. Two people who I know who have placed orders in the past 3 days have not gotten any update as to the status of those orders. Still no replies to my emails.
> 
> Take it for what you will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> And for those who don't believe me and don't want to waste their time trying things for themselves, here is a little video I did this morning showing what I just reported.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> So here's some video evidence from someone who went there today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Honestly, he doesn't really have to give any explanation as to what happened. He doesn't owe anyone an explanation as to the inner workings of his business.
> 
> What he does OWE people is at least something on his web site, where people are still giving him money by placing orders and charging then shipping that won't be able to be made (ie if you ordered a pump that was in stock and you ordered it yesterday or 2 days ago and paid for overnight shipping because your system is down, as a business owner and merchant account holder, you have a LEGAL OBLIGATION to customers you took money from to do everything within your powers to fulfill that contract, or at least let people get a refund promptly).
> 
> That "something" doesn't have to be anything revealing, maybe just "We are experiencing difficulties in shipping items priority. We will ship your order as soon as possible. We appreciate your business and you will be taken care of. If you need a refund because you can not wait a couple days, please send us an email requesting a refund."
> 
> That will fulfill his requirements as a business owner with a merchant account who is taking peoples money over the internet and not responding to them. Again, he doesn't owe ANYONE any explanation other than people who he took money from. He hasn't done that. That is unacceptable in the world of business. The longer he does these sort of things (like keep taking money online, not issuing a statement, and having is phones put in to "out of service" mode by the phone company) the more his companies reputation will be damaged, and the greater likelihood that law enforcement and civil suits WILL get involved to straighten this mess out.
> 
> He can EASILY stop all this with just a simple post like that on his site ... and let the customer choose if they want to place an order or wait for it.
> 
> But he can't escape things by disconnecting his phones and burying his head in the snow.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I said this in the other thread - I'll repeat it here.
> 
> Their closing is in dispute and has been.
> 
> The owner's treatment of his staff, is NOT in dispute - It's deplorable.
> 
> Some employees were fired. Others chose to leave, this is NOT in dispute.
> 
> The owner has not posted anything about anything other than the fact that there is a "skeleton crew" this is not in dispute.
> 
> For me, moving forward, the above information is beyond enough to never order from them, ever again.


Noted, but them officially closing is still in dispute as previously stated. Thanks for the update in this thread.

EDIT: thanks knucklehead for posting the quoted info.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

I filed a dispute on paypal today, as i have a useless known defective res and they advertised the corrected one which I did not receive and as we all know frozencpu is unreachable.


----------



## alfredshuryan

These "statements" by the owner are rumor and until seen officially, status is unknown IMO. My faith in Karma is being restored but I do have empathy for the employees and hope they recover ASAP. It's a real shame to see the FrozenCPU Tech Station of Bill Owens like that, I followed that build and now to see it like that is sad.


----------



## WebsterXC

Thanks for the great and unbias summary of information Knucklehead. I'll throw this on the OP so people have a better idea of what's going on. +rep for your work.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfredshuryan*
> 
> These "statements" by the owner are rumor and until seen officially, status is unknown IMO. My faith in Karma is being restored but I do have empathy for the employees and hope they recover ASAP. It's a real shame to see the FrozenCPU Tech Station of Bill Owens like that, I followed that build and now to see it like that is sad.


Is that the same Bill Owens from Arctic Silver?


----------



## Deeptek

JUST A FYI:

This might apply to others that have ordered with a DEBIT CARD.

FROZENCPU HAS NOT SETTLED THEIR BATCH ( debit payments that are collected ). This means that your funds might not be in your bank account, but the bank still has them and are pending for FCPU to settle their batch where then they would be released to FCPU. *MY BANK* said that after 3 full business days of them in a pend status they will be released back into the account.

Im not sure how the whole credit card thing works. But my payment has been pending for almost 24hrs. Hopefully it stays that way.

I dont know if this will apply to everyones bank, i hope this helps a few out there.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> Is that the same Bill Owens from Arctic Silver?


MNPCtech i am pretty sure


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> MNPCtech i am pretty sure


That's right. They do some really nice stuff.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> That's right. They do some really nice stuff.


yes they do. shame they don't get more business to drop their prices. bought a couple laser cut fan grills before and they ran i think $10 a piece plus 10 shipping. expensive but good stuff


----------



## JackMex

Well, crap, guess I need a new website to order water cooling parts from.

R.I.P. FrozenCPU.


----------



## Neko77025

Hello Guys, long time reader/ just never into posting. I have been Using Frozen CPU for years. Since 2002 or so. Anyhow, I placed A order last night, for my build. Was hoping to get the parts in Saturday. When I check my email today I am looking for shipping info on this order. Their is none, So i called Frozen CPU / all of their phone numbers .. all of them are disconnected / out of order. At this point , I just assumed their phones were down. Went on with other daily stuff. As I start reading my daily webpages ... I get to Legit Reviews and their first post is about Frozencpu and links to this forum. Now I am worried, did I just lose $56.00. I know my items have not shipped and I played for rush with 2day. So I call up pay pal and ask what if they went out of business. How do I get my money back. They said I have to start A dispute and they will give them 20day to respond. I ask if they could contact them for me. Gave them all the info . They tried and failed also , however they would not say what phone number they called .. not sure if it is the same one we have. He did say he would give this info to the hire ups and try to find out if they should freeze the paypal account.


----------



## THUMPer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrock6644*
> 
> Not exactly related, but I just talked to Gary at Sidewinder Computers and unlike what I mentioned earlier, it appears as though Sidewinders is completely up and running. From what a five minute phone call can tell me, he seems like a great guy and he was very helpful with my order, so I would definitely recommend Sidewinder if you're looking for parts. FYI, there appear to be some issues of items being in stock as stated on the website, but as long as you have some patience everything should turn out well.


I've met Gary in person. He is about 20 minutes from me. Great guy and I have bought a few things from him.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Thanks for the great and unbias summary of information Knucklehead. I'll throw this on the OP so people have a better idea of what's going on. +rep for your work.


My pleasure.

I just want to give people a heads up of what's going on.

Sure I love wondering what happened to them, everyone loves a good "rubber neck car crash" view, but I've seen too many people not know that the building was closed and the phones not being answered and other sites saying "The rumors are false, the owner says they are open!".

There has been multiple people placing orders with FrozenCPU not knowing what is actually going on. Does "open" mean people in the building filling and shipping orders, or does "open" mean "I'm not selling all the stock and getting a job at McDonalds? To me that is the real story here for the community.

Heck, there was one OCN member who didn't know about this and placed an $800 order with them just yesterday. Had he known what was going on, he would have placed the order elsewhere and not waited for FrozenCPU to figure out what the real meaning of "open" means.

There are so many dynamics to this story it isn't even funny, but ultimately, my concern ... and hence my effort ... is to try to help the custom computer modding community FIRST. The owner, the employees, the market ... they will all sort themselves out (and others here have their own champions), me, I'm in it for the customers.


----------



## kazuma16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> I just want to give people a heads up of what's going on.
> 
> Sure I love wondering what happened to them, everyone loves a good "rubber neck car crash" view, but I've seen too many people not know that the building was closed and the phones not being answered and other sites saying "The rumors are false, the owner says they are open!".
> 
> There has been multiple people placing orders with FrozenCPU not knowing what is actually going on. Does "open" mean people in the building filling and shipping orders, or does "open" mean "I'm not selling all the stock and getting a job at McDonalds? To me that is the real story here for the community.
> 
> Heck, there was one OCN member who didn't know about this and placed an $800 order with them just yesterday. Had he known what was going on, he would have placed the order elsewhere and not waited for FrozenCPU to figure out what the real meaning of "open" means.
> 
> There are so many dynamics to this story it isn't even funny, but ultimately, my concern ... and hence my effort ... is to try to help the custom computer modding community FIRST. The owner, the employees, the market ... they will all sort themselves out (and others here have their own champions), me, I'm in it for the customers.


Well said man! Although I hope that FCPU could sort things out.


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> I just want to give people a heads up of what's going on.
> 
> Sure I love wondering what happened to them, everyone loves a good "rubber neck car crash" view, but I've seen too many people not know that the building was closed and the phones not being answered and other sites saying "The rumors are false, the owner says they are open!".
> 
> There has been multiple people placing orders with FrozenCPU not knowing what is actually going on. Does "open" mean people in the building filling and shipping orders, or does "open" mean "I'm not selling all the stock and getting a job at McDonalds? To me that is the real story here for the community.
> 
> Heck, there was one OCN member who didn't know about this and placed an $800 order with them just yesterday. Had he known what was going on, he would have placed the order elsewhere and not waited for FrozenCPU to figure out what the real meaning of "open" means.
> 
> There are so many dynamics to this story it isn't even funny, but ultimately, my concern ... and hence my effort ... is to try to help the custom computer modding community FIRST. The owner, the employees, the market ... they will all sort themselves out (and others here have their own champions), me, I'm in it for the customers.


Im guilty.. I spent $800 at 11PM last night







.. Site was 100% working.. Probably the most unprofessional thing I have experienced as of late, and regardless of them remaining open or closed I will be taking my business elsewhere from this point on.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Just a heads up guys.

If you are using more than 50 posts per page you may get errors when viewing pages in this thread. This is due to the amount of deleted posts. To rectify this drop your posts per page to 50 or less (higher may work but I have only used 100 and 50).


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Just a heads up guys.
> 
> If you are using more than 50 posts per page you may get errors when viewing pages in this thread. This is due to the amount of deleted posts. To rectify this drop your posts per page to 50 or less (higher may work but I have only used 100 and 50).


100 seems to be working for me, maybe it's your cache?


----------



## Bertovzki

Thanks for the decision to open thread again , this needs to be done to warn people , i just avoided it by hours when a OCN member told me not long before ordering , the news needs to be circulated.

And yeah damn shame.


----------



## sticks435

Here is more details on the communication Kyle at [H] had with Mark:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041423162&postcount=216
Quote:


> Mark's reply:
> 
> Quote:
> Absolutely not
> 
> We had an employee walkout and we are re staffing as we are running a skeleton crew.
> 
> Please bare with us while we ramp back up to 100% employee capacity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gdubc

Apparently that one walk out used to run the whole show there, eh?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Here is more details on the communication Kyle at [H] had with Mark:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041423162&postcount=216


Maybe Kyle would be so kind as to show him my "summary" post and ask him to comment on what he means by the term "closed". Does he mean "closed" as in he isn't selling the company, or does he mean "closed" as in there are people in the building putting parts into boxes and shipping items out the door.

Fact of the matter is, his telephone lines were working yesterday and we were reaching his PBX system and getting the "we are closed" message then. Today, the phone company message when you dial the same numbers say the number is no longer in service. That takes authorization by someone in charge to have the telephone company put your lines into "out of service" mode.

Further, there was a video shot at 10am TODAY showing that no one has been there in days and that they were not "physically open". I would love to hear his response to that.

Lastly, since no one is actually shipping anything, ask him why he hasn't placed a message on his "News" section saying that if you place an order with rush delivery, it won't get there next day.

So ask him to respond to those direct questions please.

I would love to hear his official response to those very direct questions.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Here is more details on the communication Kyle at [H] had with Mark:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041423162&postcount=216


I don't believe this. He's lying period. He's closed, place is stealing money, it's getting out of control now. My item in progress hasn't been updated in 5 days now. They should pull his business license.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Apparently that one walk out used to run the whole show there, eh?


unless "an employee walkout" is the term for all the employees leaving.
if you said we had an employee walkout, walkout being the action many took of leaving the company.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I don't believe this. He's lying period. He's closed, place is stealing money, it's getting out of control now. My item in progress hasn't been updated in 5 days now. They should pull his business license.


I'm trying to avoid using that word, but yeah, the longer this goes on, the more likely the owner is flat our lying.

Oh well, I'm going to head home now. I just dialed FrozenCPU's toll-free number and main number again at 4:41pm EST, and the phone company is still saying "You have reached a number that is no longer in service." That doesn't generally mean "open" by anyone's measure.


----------



## Reece Leu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Maybe Kyle would be so kind as to show him my "summary" post and ask him to comment on what he means by the term "closed". Does he mean "closed" as in he isn't selling the company, or does he mean "closed" as in there are people in the building putting parts into boxes and shipping items out the door.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, his telephone lines were working yesterday and we were reaching his PBX system and getting the "we are closed" message then. Today, the phone company message when you dial the same numbers say the number is no longer in service. That takes authorization by someone in charge to have the telephone company put your lines into "out of service" mode.
> 
> Further, there was a video shot at 10am TODAY showing that no one has been there in days and that they were not "physically open". I would love to hear his response to that.
> 
> Lastly, since no one is actually shipping anything, ask him why he hasn't placed a message on his "News" section saying that if you place an order with rush delivery, it won't get there next day.
> 
> So ask him to respond to those direct questions please.
> 
> I would love to hear his official response to those very direct questions.


I'm guessing he disconnected his phones because so many people were calling.
Maybe its on of those moments where you want to start fresh, new phone and new workers.
Maybe hes cleaning up the place now. Who knows, I don't. All I want is my damn order haha

Either way, I hope we get more information.


----------



## unph4zed

Like others here, I have done thousands of dollars of business with FrozenCPU. There's no way I will purchase from him again. The stories surfacing about the owner, if even partly true, are insane and one can only hope that he will get some help. The staff at FrozenCPU that I dealt with over the years were always prompt and professional. I wish them the best of luck finding work elsewhere.

The fact that nothing has been posted to the website or social media is shady at the very least.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> unless "an employee walkout" is the term for all the employees leaving.
> if you said we had an employee walkout, walkout being the action many took of leaving the company.


Yeah, based on what we've seen/read, that seems to be the case.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I don't believe this. He's lying period. He's closed, place is stealing money, it's getting out of control now. My item in progress hasn't been updated in 5 days now. They should pull his business license.


You know that you can dispute charges/file Paypal disputes, etc. right?

Real boats rock, and you crusaders in this thread have not helped the situation at all, despite wanting to "spread the word" and "protect consumers". Its like people have forgotten that business and people go through hard times, have huge issues, and fail quite regularly.

edit:
Quote:


> I just dialed FrozenCPU's toll-free number and main number again at 4:41pm EST, and the phone company is still saying "You have reached a number that is no longer in service." That doesn't generally mean "open" by anyone's measure.


What's that make, 100 calls by you already?


----------



## Reece Leu

Called both numbers.
"This number is not assigned, please try again later"

Disconnected either way, just a different error.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> You know that you can dispute charges/file Paypal disputes, etc. right?
> 
> Real boats rock, and you crusaders in this thread have not helped the situation at all, despite wanting to "spread the word" and "protect consumers". Its like people have forgotten that business and people go through hard times, have huge issues, and fail quite regularly.


I expressed yesterday in another thread how I felt about my money fueling his addiction. If he needs my money that bad, he can just keep it (and keep destroying everything we paid for). It was only $18, but that's besides the point. I build websites alllll day. It's not that hard to disable your payment gateway from even your mobile device. So I call b.s


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> *snip*


You have all of the answers necessary.

Some of the staff was fired, the rest quit.

Apparently Mark is trying to restaff.

Again, this comes down, FOR THE CUSTOMER, to an ethical situation; do you want to continue giving money to an employer with obvious issues or, would you rather go elsewhere?

Option a) You give them time to rebuild and let your order sit in lingo.
Option b) You charge back, never buy from FrozenCPU and you move on.

There really doesn't have to be more to the saga - We don't need more answers - You have all that you currently need to make an informed decision when purchasing product.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I don't believe this. He's lying period. He's closed, place is stealing money, it's getting out of control now. My item in progress hasn't been updated in 5 days now. They should pull his business license.


Yea we better hang him!!!!!!!


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Yea we better hang him!!!!!!!


Lol I dunno about that extreme. I put the blame on addiction. Get clean, and I'll wait and drop this $600 order in your lap. But not until, not even if he had 50% off sale


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Why nobody live in Ny just drive there, take pictures if the warehouse is damaged, closed etc. and all this drama ends?


Someone did and the video was posted on OCN. It's closed.


----------



## SteezyTN

I just don't understand how they (mark) can continue to leave the website on and still accept orders, when no one is there to do something about it. Mark, or whoever it is, needs to take responsibility and at least let us know (from him personally and not through someone) if they will close. If the rumors about his addiction are true, I hope he gets help... But he needs to take responsibility.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Yeah, based on what we've seen/read, that seems to be the case.


You guys are correct. There are 0 employees affiliated with the company.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Someone did and the video was posted on OCN. It's closed.


Was quoted and posted here by knucklehead. look at previous few pages to find it.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Someone did and the video was posted on OCN. It's closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Was quoted and posted here by knucklehead. look at previous few pages to find it.
Click to expand...

I wasn't referring to knucklehead's video of the phone call. Someone actually drove to the store this morning. The lot was empty with undisturbed snow. No one answered the door.


----------



## giltyler

I myself have tried to call several times today at the local and toll free hoping for the best but the phones are disconnected.

I have used them for 4 orders since 2011 and they always shipped same day and well packed.
I fact my last order came inside a empty liquor box (might be a clue)

I sure hope they get it turned around and get back to to business as usual


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Yea we better hang him!!!!!!!


No need.

If this keeps up, and people keep doing charge backs, his merchant account provider will yank his service, destroy his credit, and then the wolves will move in as he can't take orders and he has to pay bills.

Despite what he apparently thinks, you just can't put your head in the snow and hide.

This is going to sound cold, and I don't wish it upon him, but business owners have killed themselves over less than where this is heading unless he does something SOON.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> I myself have tried to call several times today at the local and toll free hoping for the best but the phones are disconnected.


Careful, someone who is now on my ignore list may start making fun of you for calling the telephone number and checking things out for yourself.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I just don't understand how they (mark) can continue to leave the website on and still accept orders, when no one is there to do something about it. Mark, or whoever it is, needs to take responsibility and at least let us know (from him personally and not through someone) if they will close. If the rumors about his addiction are true, I hope he gets help... But he needs to take responsibility.


Exactly. It is irresponsible and it is affecting many people now.

He needs to man up and do the right thing.


----------



## Ovrclck

My brother ordered an EK multi 250 on Saturday. Stuck in limbo,luckily he paid with a credit card and was able to get the charges reversed then went to performance pcs


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Someone did and the video was posted on OCN. It's closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Was quoted and posted here by knucklehead. look at previous few pages to find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't referring to knucklehead's video of the phone call. Someone actually drove to the store this morning. The lot was empty with undisturbed snow. No one answered the door.
Click to expand...

That video was also quoted by Knucklehead.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/unofficial-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/600_100#post_23535158


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I wasn't referring to knucklehead's video of the phone call. Someone actually drove to the store this morning. The lot was empty with undisturbed snow. No one answered the door.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/unofficial-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/600_20#post_23535158

the video that was posted by notorat is not the one you are looking for?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I don't believe this. He's lying period. He's closed, place is stealing money, it's getting out of control now. My item in progress hasn't been updated in 5 days now. They should pull his business license.


Ever had to take time from work for personal reasons before, death in the family, other unforeseen major event occurred in your life? Any family or friends ever have to do that? If so were you or any of them immediately fired and blackballed from your industry or were people understanding of your or their issues? If someone wasn't being understanding they were probably a horrible piece of garbage of a person right?

See where I'm going with this?

Chill, the world doesn't revolve around you. Be a little considerate of others and treat them the way you would like to be treated yourself. I'm 100% sure that whatever may be going on over there, it's a lot more important than you being slightly inconvenienced and having to wait an extra week or so for your niche luxury item to show up...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ever had to take time from work for personal reasons before, death in the family, other unforeseen major event occurred in your life? Any family or friends ever have to do that? If so were you or any of them immediately fired and blackballed from your industry or were people understanding of your or their issues? If someone wasn't being understanding they were probably a horrible piece of garbage of a person right?
> 
> See where I'm going with this?
> 
> Chill, the world doesn't revolve around you. Be a little considerate of others and treat them the way you would like to be treated yourself. I'm 100% sure that whatever may be going on over there, it's a lot more important than you being slightly inconvenienced and having to wait an extra week or so for your niche luxury item to show up...


well said


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ever had to take time from work for personal reasons before, death in the family, other unforeseen major event occurred in your life? Any family or friends ever have to do that? If so were you or any of them immediately fired and blackballed from your industry or were people understanding of your or their issues? If someone wasn't being understanding they were probably a horrible piece of garbage of a person right?
> 
> See where I'm going with this?
> 
> Chill, the world doesn't revolve around you. Be a little considerate of others and treat them the way you would like to be treated yourself. I'm 100% sure that whatever may be going on over there, it's a lot more important than you being slightly inconvenienced and having to wait an extra week or so for your niche luxury item to show up...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> well said


I concur


----------



## fearit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ever had to take time from work for personal reasons before, death in the family, other unforeseen major event occurred in your life? Any family or friends ever have to do that? If so were you or any of them immediately fired and blackballed from your industry or were people understanding of your or their issues? If someone wasn't being understanding they were probably a horrible piece of garbage of a person right?
> 
> See where I'm going with this?
> 
> Chill, the world doesn't revolve around you. Be a little considerate of others and treat them the way you would like to be treated yourself. I'm 100% sure that whatever may be going on over there, it's a lot more important than you being slightly inconvenienced and having to wait an extra week or so for your niche luxury item to show up...


This!


----------



## unph4zed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ever had to take time from work for personal reasons before, death in the family, other unforeseen major event occurred in your life? Any family or friends ever have to do that? If so were you or any of them immediately fired and blackballed from your industry or were people understanding of your or their issues? If someone wasn't being understanding they were probably a horrible piece of garbage of a person right?
> 
> See where I'm going with this?
> 
> Chill, the world doesn't revolve around you. Be a little considerate of others and treat them the way you would like to be treated yourself. I'm 100% sure that whatever may be going on over there, it's a lot more important than you being slightly inconvenienced and having to wait an extra week or so for your niche luxury item to show up...


When it comes to business, the world does revolve around the customer. While many of us are forgiving, our wallets most certainly are not. Someone that has time to send text messages and emails also has time to make a post to social media or the website.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ever had to take time from work for personal reasons before, death in the family, other unforeseen major event occurred in your life?


Yes, I have. I've been Director of Computer Operations for 24 years now. During that time, I've had my sister die, my father die, my mothers boyfriend die, I got married, currently one of our employees daughter is very sick and had heart surgery, I had major surgery, and god knows how many vacations and sick days ... and our company stayed open and the phones turned on.

And I never one had the telephone numbers disconnected and didn't have someone else check emails for me, and neither should FrozenCPU.

But you are missing one important thing here ... there wasn't a death in the family, there wasn't an "unforeseen major event occurred in your life" ... the owner said that an employee freaked out and busted up stuff. So the whole "family member died" thing is totally irrelevant, because that isn't what happened.

Even if it did, the business had about 10 people in it. The other 9 could have covered for him for a couple days, or longer. He didn't have to shut the place down for days and have the phone company disconnect the phones. Heck, he could have taken 5 minutes and put a message up on his web page ... or had someone ELSE do that.

That is called being responsible.

Part of that is having to do things when you don't want to, or at the very least delegate to others who can. Not just shut the whole place down and leave his employees, customers, and vendors all hanging with no way to get in touch with him ... all the while still taking their money.


----------



## Str8Klownin

After reading this ENTIRE THREAD over the past hour or so, is it wrong to think anyone even remotely close should prep a trip to Rochester for a fire sale/liquidation? Product he already paid for and product customers already paid for is sitting on a shelf/floor and someone is coming to get all of it at some point.

Sorry to sound mean but it doesn't look like he'll be recovering from this one. Hope im wrong.


----------



## jodybdesigns

The customer is *always* right. I don't know what business your in, but with that model, I suspect you make no money.

Look, I already expressed my feelings in another thread. He is an addict, I once was as well. The demon always takes over. But good business is good business. Jesus he was *the man* in this business and he just UPS and destroys everything and doesn't give a second thought about his business *or you, or me, or anyone else.*

So there

And on another note, stop having hopes for him to return. His merchant account will be locked and when your locked your blacklisted for 1 year. And it involves PayPal which will take *even longer* so good luck


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


what caused the damage?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what caused the damage?


Forum members.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what caused the damage?


Hulk smash! I mean Friga Smash!

There's no indication it was him but given all the other information posted so far I'd say that's as good as guess as any.


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what caused the damage?


If the rumors are true, the owner got drunk Saturday night and trashed the office and warehouse.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Hulk smash! I mean Friga Smash!
> 
> There's no indication it was him but given all the other information posted so far I'd say that's as good as guess as any.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> If the rumors are true, the owner got drunk Saturday night and trashed the office and warehouse.


What diverse answers. I guess no one knows.


----------



## Artah

Wow! No wonder I didn't get a shipping confirmation for my aquaero 6 pro *sad face*. Anyone know where else I can get one? I tried to call FCPU and all phone lines are down.


----------



## fearit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Wow! No wonder I didn't get a shipping confirmation for my aquaero 6 pro *sad face*. Anyone know where else I can get one? I tried to call FCPU and all phone lines are down.


PPCS or Aquatuning.us


----------



## ChaosActual

Well damn...I was going to get a few parts for this upcoming build. Frozen was my go to place since I got into modding and watercooling. Gonna flex and try performance again although they couldn't charge my credit card last time for super stupid reasons. Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## skupples

If he REALLY was a career alcoholic than he likely had other demons that helped induce is episodes of rage.

Anyways feel free to continue the obscenely ignorant banter about addiction and substances. It's a great way to get s thread locked, agsin.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If he REALLY was a career alcoholic than he likely had other demons that helped induce is episodes of rage.
> 
> Anyways feel free to continue the obscenely ignorant banter about addiction and substances. It's a great way to get s thread locked, agsin.


yes but if you read the ops initial post, it is the first sentence and hence the plot of our story


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> What diverse answers. I guess no one knows.


Some people know. Some people have said. It's all a matter of "he said, she said". No matter which side you believe, it really doesn't matter. What was done is done.

The real question is, when will they physically open their doors, start throwing product into boxes, and shipping orders out again. They haven't done that in days now, and no one can get a hold of the owner. Not customers, not vendors, hell, I doubt even the Gas and Electric company can reach him.

So while the doors are shut ... for what ever reason ... not only are customers not getting what they paid for, vendors aren't being paid, employees (if there are any left) aren't getting paid, etc.

That's why I get upset when people just say "Stop whining, so you get your silly niche' item a couple days later." What he is doing impacts more than just customers. At a minimum, employees have families and they and their children need food.

Think of the children man, think of the children!


----------



## gecko991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I know the owner of FrozenCPU doesn't OWE anyone any explanation as to why they are "running on a skeleton crew", but then again, we don't OWE that company any of our money either.
> 
> Water cooling and custom computer build is a VERY niche market, and let's face it, there are some very real concerns here with large amounts of money (relatively speaking) and it's not like this VERY tight knit community is hard to get in touch with.
> 
> I personally will be continuing to use my supplier of choice, Performance PCs, until and if FrozenCPU explains why they have a "skeleton crew" now. Is it because of the weather (which by the looks of all the DOT cameras in Rochester, that shouldn't be an issue? Is it because of some poor management issue (and by that I mean, if suddenly everyone was fired for some reason) or some other unforeseen "employee mutiny" or what ever.
> 
> Again, they don't OWE us any explanation, but I do think in the interest of keeping the wolves at bay, the owner should at least put up SOMETHING on his own web site, or post here or any other tech board. That is only common sense ... give how people in todays world have options as to where to shop (Performance PCs, Sidewinder, Xoxide, Microcenter, Amazon, direct from manufacturers like EKWB, XS-PC, etc) to take 5 minutes out of your day and address the issue. There are just too many stories from too many reputable people, saying that their orders haven't been shipped, no tracking information, UPS saying returns can't be returned, no one answering the phones, no emails being answered, etc. SOMETHING is going on.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Well said and I agree. Credibility can erode under many situations but this just seems like a very irresponsible action taken for whatever reason which will cause massive ripples of doubt amongst other things with all customers as a result. The whole situation is not being handled in the correct manner and will only get worse with this mentality.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> yes but if you read the ops initial post, it is the first sentence and hence the plot of our story


Indeed. That's extremely easy to believe. A few bars a few vodkas, boom you're putting heads through walls.

I'm sure some of us have been there.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

BTW, I don't know how many people know this, but it seems like a good time to remind/tell people.

IF you are going to place an order with Performance PCs ... remember to put the code "OCN55" in the coupon code box at checkout. OCN members with that code get 5.5% off their order.









FrozenCPU had one for 5.1% off, but, well ...


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosActual*
> 
> Well damn...I was going to get a few parts for this upcoming build. Frozen was my go to place since I got into modding and watercooling. Gonna flex and try performance again although they couldn't charge my credit card last time for super stupid reasons. Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.


Let me guess your mailing and billing address is different and your billing is the only one on the card? If so I had the exact same issue with them.


----------



## skupples

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jodybdesigns

I have a feeling he's done on the merchant account, he prolly can't even receive payments atm. It will accept but not process, so there may be no coming back. This is what needs to be understood. Do you know much in chargeable he's got? I bet the cc company and PayPal are a bit heated


----------



## ChaosActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Let me guess your mailing and billing address is different and your billing is the only one on the card? If so I had the exact same issue with them.


yup...i never had those issues with frozen. I even put the wrong shipping city once, and i called them up and they fixed it up no problem.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I have a feeling he's done on the merchant account, he prolly can't even receive payments atm. It will accept but not process, so there may be no coming back. This is what needs to be understood. Do you know much in chargeable he's got? I bet the cc company and PayPal are a bit heated


I can only imagine how much he is racking up in charge back fees that his merchant account provide is hitting him with now.
Quote:


> The Cost of Chargebacks
> 
> Though accepting credit card payments is beneficial to a business, chargebacks can cause major drawbacks. If a customer disputes a transaction for one reasonor another, you will have to go through a rather complicated process, which not only loses you a sale, but costs you otherwise unnecessary fees. Chargebacks involve quite a number of stringent processes and complex procedures, which may end up with you on the losing end.
> 
> *Credit card online transactions are considered to be CNP or Card Not Present transactions. Generally, a merchant account agreement specifies that the merchant will be 100% liable for any type of possible online fraud that might happen.*
> 
> Sadly, whether it is an actual fraudulent transaction, or a case of malicious attempt by a cardholder, the merchant will have to face the consequences. If it is determined that there is not enough proof to back up the transaction, *the merchant will lose the sale and will be subjected to chargeback fees, which will range anywhere from $50 to $75 or even more.* Moreover, say you shipped the merchandise to your customer through overnight shipping; you will have lost another $35 to up to $100 on top of the sales revenue you lost.
> 
> It is unfortunate that online fraud, or fault on the side of the merchant, is not the usual cause of chargebacks. Credit card institutions are usually focused onkeeping their cardholders happy. They also would like customers to be appeased so that they continue use their cards to make purchases online. *These institutions value their cardholders' best interests, such that any form of dissatisfaction or complaint usually results in chargebacks* - all at the expense of honest merchants.
> 
> The cost of chargebacks does not end only in losses in financial aspects. Racking up chargebacks has even worse consequences on the part of the merchant. During physical transactions, where both the cardholder and the card are present, it is the credit card institutions who take sole responsibility in cases of chargebacks. However, during online CNP transactions, merchants are solely responsible. *Having too many cases of chargebacks will lead to steeper chargeback fees, as you will become labelled by the credit card institution as a highrisk merchant.*
> 
> *Not only that, but having an excessive number of chargebacks can also lead to the potential termination of your online account. This will cripple your ability to accept credit card payments, and can lead to severe losses to your business. It is important to note that merchant accounts that become suspended due to high number of chargebacks are almost always impossible to restore. If you are a small business operating on rather thin profit margins, chargeback fees, increases and suspension will all have detrimental effects. Even if you keep your chargebacks to only 1% of your charges, the chargebacks you receive will still require you to spend time in retrieving details about the sale and in coming up with the necessary documents for proof, as requested by the processing bank. Any time that you spend away from the main focus of your business is a potential loss that can never be recovered.*
> 
> Chargebacks can cause many problems for a merchant. The expression "guilty unless proven otherwise" is probably the best way to put it. The credit card industry has made it easier for consumers to file chargebacks and transaction disputes, while the merchants are left with little industry support, if any.
> 
> *As a merchant, the only route for you is the route that avoids these situations as much as possible,* you will need to protect your site and your business from potential fraudsters and malicious buyers. *Also, you need to provide the merchandise at its very best or as described, as well as the best kind of service, in order to avoid dissatisfied customers who will dispute their transactions.*


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> BTW, I don't know how many people know this, but it seems like a good time to remind/tell people.
> 
> IF you are going to place an order with Performance PCs ... remember to put the code "OCN55" in the coupon code box at checkout. OCN members with that code get 5.5% off their order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrozenCPU had one for 5.1% off, but, well ...


Last 2 times i had an order below $30 this code said invalid. however both times when placing orders over $200 it worked. Is there a limit on it?
EDIT: talking about ordering from PPC using OCN55


----------



## Bertovzki

There is no excuse to not post a responce , and the longer it goes on then the more it supports the theory the owner is in a very bad way , or you would spend 10 minutes to post a responce.

So lets hope someone finds him , and we all get some answers soon , and preferably from the owner himself , how hard is it to post a statement , clearly there is something very wrong


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I can only imagine how much he is racking up in charge back fees that his merchant account provide is hitting him with now.


+rep well played. I have said this over and over. Remember he had an alcoholic addiction to keep up because he has made no plans in getting clean, just working his "skeleton crew"


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Last 2 times i had an order below $30 this code said invalid. however both times when placing orders over $200 it worked. Is there a limit on it?
> EDIT: talking about ordering from PPC using OCN55


I'm not sure of the exact details on the code. There might be a floor on it. I usually save up items I want to order to make paying for shipping worth it. I think the last time I used it it was for like $100, but I can't remember.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I can only imagine how much he is racking up in charge back fees that his merchant account provide is hitting him with now.


I was gonna wait a month before filing a claim. Gonna file tomorrow after work, not sure why anybody at Frozen can't post a "Down til further notice" message on their site or answering machine. We all have emergencies, we get that, but this is all just handled very poorly.


----------



## gecko991

Thank You for putting this back on the center line, we should not need guard rails for this thread just facts if any would be nice.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> BTW, I don't know how many people know this, but it seems like a good time to remind/tell people.
> 
> IF you are going to place an order with Performance PCs ... remember to put the code "OCN55" in the coupon code box at checkout. OCN members with that code get 5.5% off their order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrozenCPU had one for 5.1% off, but, well ...


doh ... lol .. i know for next time


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Last 2 times i had an order below $30 this code said invalid. however both times when placing orders over $200 it worked. Is there a limit on it?
> EDIT: talking about ordering from PPC using OCN55


That code has always worked for me, even with less than $200 orders.

If you are on PPC mailing list, just a few days ago they sent out a promo code for 8% off any orders over $250 good until the 14th. At work right now so don't have the code atm.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> That code has always worked for me, even with less than $200 orders.
> 
> If you are on PPC mailing list, just a few days ago they sent out a promo code for 8% off any orders over $250 good until the 14th. At work right now so don't have the code atm.


Only thing on my immediate to buy list is a 240 rad and a few fittings...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Only thing on my immediate to buy list is a 240 rad and a few fittings...


I really need to clean out my water cooling junk drawer and put stuff up for sale.

I got a ton of compression fitting, elbows, etc. as well as D5 pumps, an XSPC RX240 and RX360 radiator (one painted orange, one painted white), just laying around gathering dust.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned again.

Seriously guys keep it on topic and ToS compliant.


----------



## Bloodbath

Whoa looks like someone had a serious meltdown. I actually feel for whoever it was, it takes a serious amount of stress to get to that point if those photos are genuine.

I've said it before and Ill say it again, whatever they were doing they were doing it right because selection, service and support was always top notch, hope they get back on their feet soon whatever the story.


----------



## skupples

I only feel for the people on the receiving end of the melt down.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I only feel for the people on the receiving end of the melt down.


I feel like a million bucks because if I had delayed my order by another day ide of been in limbo like this


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I feel like a million bucks because if I had delayed my order by another day ide of been in limbo like this


I more meant the people physically attached to the store. The employees and families that have likely done everything in their power to attempt to help what so obviously a very very sick man.


----------



## Artah

I ordered a few things not knowing this happened until now and was expecting it over night







I'm just going to buy it somewhere else and return the FCPU parts if they end up shipping it.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> The customer is *always* right.


I'd have to disagree. After working in support for 10+ years and starting my own business, the customer is not always right. Also, I took some take home tests in a restaurant and still missed a few questions. (RIP Mitch Hedberg).

There should be some sort of maintenance setting on the store that would give a nice little "down for maintenance" notice, but that usually takes admin rights. And given the assumed state of admin affairs, that's unlikely to happen.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I only feel for the people on the receiving end of the melt down.


Well, if that one photo is real, that means that someone got to the security camera system to take it. Odds are, if they could do that and release it, odds are they could have just as easily copied the video from when it happened.

I mean with our companies security cameras and DVR, I can do that with about 5 mouse clicks. I'm guessing it should be the same for others.

If that ever surfaced, THAT would be a video to grab some popcorn and watch ... even if there wasn't audio (which there usually isn't).


----------



## shawnoen

Their toll free number is disconnected.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> There should be some sort of maintenance setting on the store that would give a nice little "down for maintenance" notice, but that usually takes admin rights. And given the assumed state of admin affairs, that's unlikely to happen.


Depends on the system, but yeah, we have what are known as "short cut codes" for our Avaya phone system in our office. With the push of about 4 buttons, I can change any message I want on the system, from things like "We are open", "We are closed", "We are closed due the holiday", "We are closed to to the weather", etc. Heck, we can even dial in and change it remotely ... which we do a fair amount of time, like when it snows and we want to close the office and not risk people coming in. I dial our office number, bang in half a dozen numbers, and hangup. Done.

We have all the codes in our "Corporate Cookbook". So that if I'm not there, people can grab our manual and look things up to see how to do stuff like that without bothering me.

I'd be surprised in that wasn't the case here ... especially since someone changed the auto-attendant at FrozenCPU after 10am to "We are closed. Call back during normal business hours." at 10:25am. That had to MANUALLY be done.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Their toll free number is disconnected.


Yup, and so is their main number (585-218-0120) and neither is their fax number (585-218-0125). They ALL are gone.

The message from the phone company now says "The number you dialed is not a working number."

That changed from earlier today ...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> Saw this on Reddit, thought it was interesting. Take it with a gain of salt, it's the internet after all.


That does suck if what the Reddit post said is true. Being on the unstable spectrum isn't fun at all.


----------



## iamhollywood5

This is posted from the other thread but I'd like to post here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's literally the situation he's in right now...So...
> 
> I'm not trying to redirect your moral compass -- I'm saying that this entire situation now boils down to a moral dilemma.
> 
> Do you shop with FrozenCPU, where you know the owner is abusive to his employees and just doesn't care?
> 
> Or do you shop with Performance PC's where, eh, they occasionally make mistakes but, the owner isn't abusive?
> 
> Or do you shop with Sidewinder, which, Gary is finally back back, so, he's ready and waiting?
> 
> Now that the moral dilemma is THERE, because we, a very small community of modders all KNOW ABOUT IT, he's already lost a significant portion of his business. You've added a complication into a situation that used to be a mindless click - That alone will drive away a chunk of his business.
> 
> For every 1 person that just wants to conduct business, there are a significant many that now won't give Friga a dime.


This is basically how I feel at this point. Even if FCPU hires a whole new team and gets back up to full steam, I don't think I can ever order from them again because I can't support Mark and his actions. The fact that he's immediately replacing the whole team shows he's not really interested in taking a step back, changing his ways, seeking help and getting his problems under control. If he doesn't change, he'll eventually do the same crap to his new employees and I just don't feel right contributing any money to supporting that. I'd much rather he sold the company to someone who can actually handle it more responsibly. Hell I wish he'd sell it so that I could buy it









I understand running a small business gets very stressful. My family has run one for a very long time and the pressure and stress does build up at times, but that's absolutely no excuse to be such an irresponsible employer and client. From now on I'll probably do most of my water-cooling shopping from Sidewinder, Gary is an awesome guy and his shop is only a 3 hour drive from where I live, so shipping is also very quick. Unfortunately he doesn't have EK products (which is pretty much what I've always gone with exclusively) but maybe if FCPU falls he can fill that void.

From now on I'll probably


----------



## BruceUSA

I believed this is it for FCPU.. Gone forever... Sad sad.. Looking at the video, warehouse are huge and ten of thousand parts selection etc. Without the screw. The owner is functionless. he can't really do anything at the movement at all. The owner is only as a money man and planner? The actual work get work done and processed orders by trained workers via his long time manager. This melt down is hurting him financially big time and course of, and the workers as well for being a jobless. This a big loss loss for every body.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Depends on the system, but yeah, we have what are known as "short cut codes" for our Avaya phone system in our office. With the push of about 4 buttons, I can change any message I want on the system, from things like "We are open", "We are closed", "We are closed due the holiday", "We are closed to to the weather", etc. Heck, we can even dial in and change it remotely ... which we do a fair amount of time, like when it snows and we want to close the office and not risk people coming in. I dial our office number, bang in half a dozen numbers, and hangup. Done.
> 
> We have all the codes in our "Corporate Cookbook". So that if I'm not there, people can grab our manual and look things up to see how to do stuff like that without bothering me.
> 
> I'd be surprised in that wasn't the case here ... especially since someone changed the auto-attendant at FrozenCPU after 10am to "We are closed. Call back during normal business hours." at 10:25am. That had to MANUALLY be done.


I was referring to the ecommerce site but yes, most PBX systems have it. Some easier to change than others. Haven't used Avaya yet, mostly Shoretel and Asterisk.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> I'd have to disagree. After working in support for 10+ years and starting my own business, the customer is not always right. Also, I took some take home tests in a restaurant and still missed a few questions. (RIP Mitch Hedberg).
> 
> There should be some sort of maintenance setting on the store that would give a nice little "down for maintenance" notice, but that usually takes admin rights. And given the assumed state of admin affairs, that's unlikely to happen.


After working in retail for 8 years the customer is 90% always wrong.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> I was referring to the ecommerce site but yes, most PBX systems have it. Some easier to change than others. Haven't used Avaya yet, mostly Shoretel and Asterisk.


Ah, my mistake. We have an e-commerce site for our company, and I can update the news and enable and disable the shopping cart remotely by logging in from anywhere with just a couple mouse clicks.


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what caused the damage?


People falling over themselves and others to excuse the owner's actions, evidently


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> People falling over themselves and others to excuse the owner's actions, evidently


I heard it was because the owner fed the employees after midnight.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I hope everyone that's still willing to support this business would also "shut up and take it" if they ever end up working for a ****er like this Mark guy...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, if that one photo is real, that means that someone got to the security camera system to take it. Odds are, if they could do that and release it, odds are they could have just as easily copied the video from when it happened.
> 
> I mean with our companies security cameras and DVR, I can do that with about 5 mouse clicks. I'm guessing it should be the same for others.
> 
> If that ever surfaced, THAT would be a video to grab some popcorn and watch ... even if there wasn't audio (which there usually isn't).


odds are the security cam hack also has everyone's credit card numbers too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> After working in retail for 8 years the customer is 90% always wrong.


Guess I won't be shopping there.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> odds are the security cam hack also has everyone's credit card numbers too.


Honestly, I was concerned about my CC at first, I mean someone this irresponsible that they can't even update a web site and disconnects the phones makes me nervous about having my CC info, but I looked up and realized that all my payments to FrozenCPU were done via Paypal.


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

I bought $430 work of stuff last week and just got it all today. So thats worth mentioning: if you have a tracking number already, id speculate youll get all your stuff.

I still need to order some fans, a fan controller, and some odd angled fittings though. Maybe ill go through amazon..


----------



## Loomiss

Huge blow to both the man that ran the place and the community in general....

As a side note, I had a Refund being shipped back (spoke with an employee over the phone a few days before this all came) and threw down an order, which is still being "packaged". Has anyone tried dealing with CC Companies for a refund in general, or any tips for going about getting a refund.

It sucks to have to ask, and I don't want to come off as a fool, but I don't think I will be getting the product I returned or ordered : /


----------



## REDEFINE

So the owner threw a tantrum like a two year old and that's why we cant have Cocaine energy drink?


----------



## gecko991

Just a quick call to any major CC will stop trans payment real fast, just tell them what happened.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Well, i just got a good sign that points to them at least not completely shutting down. My Corsair 900D case that i received damaged that i sent back in for a return had been sitting with a "requested to be held for future delivery" status for several days, and just yesterday it started moving into new york from ohio. And just today my status updated to "DELIVERED" and had JJ's signature as the one who picked it up. I remember JJ being the name of one of the FCPU employees so there's definitely SOMEONE there at the warehouse to receive packages at the very least. Anyone else have any luck? With the phone disconnected and whatnot i'm scared that i'll never get my refund for the 900D and might not even get the case back either. I was planning to use the store credit from the case to put towards a caselabs case but now it's possible that i'm screwed.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> *Current Status (4:40pm EST):* The most current information available exposes photos of damage inside the building of FrozenCPU (posted on 4:53pm EST, 2/11):
> 
> PHOTOS OF DAMAGE
> 
> Timeline of relevant information:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Owner of FrozenCPU to HardForum on 2/10 at 10:21pm.
> 
> The statement has been retracted in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of Information
> Thanks to 47 Knucklehead for the summary!


It looks like the owner went on a bender and busted up the office. See the empty beer bottle. *Thats not an excuse to stop filling orders*. Everyone knows about the owner; employees (former and current) can confirm this.

Those pictures are a poor excuse for taking peoples' money and not shipping them. Im out $100 and just had to file a dispute with my card company today. I was going to give them the benefit of the doubt and then completely changed my mind. After seeing these pics Im glad I filed the dispute. Its a good thing this happened with a $100 order and not the order I was going to place next week for the Caselabs case, radiators, fans, and a few blocks. Even if they come back online I will never order from them again. Mark can rot in the poop stew hes created.


----------



## wcmole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> "They" is probably just the owner. I doubt any of the employees who work for the guy can just release a statement on FCPU's behalf. This skeleton crew is probably just him cleaning up his mess if what was said earlier is to be believed.


Exactly. There are a million and one reasons why the employees themselves are staying out of the fire at the moment.
One thing is for certain though, The few of us who have reached out to the community honestly are because we care. The employees did care. They are all just as shocked at what has unfolded as we are, but while this is all going down, NONE of them are immediately looking for a "Lets Bash FCPU" session. (If that were the case, it would have happened years ago) All of their minds, and those close to them, went straight to concern for the customers they served. All this hard work they have done to keep him floating......All the connections....All the relationships they built, at times during off hours answering emails and brainstorming for customers builds.....Gone.
The army that served that company is brokenhearted. And all they can think of is each of you that are effected. THAT is why as a former employee, or as an anonymous "first time" poster we reached out. Yes, some bashing is gonna happen.....this is the internet, and frankly you cannot avoid that. But, our intentions were honest. We just felt like you all deserved SOMETHING. I guess it's better than NOTHING.....but that's left to us to all have our opinions on.

As crazy and unbelievable as all this may seem.....it is true. They have personal and professional reasons why they aren't reaching out or getting involved. I'm sure most of you paused for a moment at least once during this thread.....like......really???
Yep.
Every business neighboring the building has been harrassed. The PD is aware of this commotion.....and it's located in a small village that really doesn't deserve the wrath of this crap. It sucks for a lot of people, and I'm sure there are always going to be someone questioning "the facts."
At the end of the day, I just wanted to stand up for those of us who are reaching out. Just a friendly reminder that behind everything unfolding, don't forget about the incredible guys who have backed this company up and served you well. Even when it's all dumping on them, they are still thinking of you. They're helpless watching the site remain open, knowing the phones are ringing off the hook, and there's nothing they can do about it.
It's all left on one man.
One man who could just say SOMETHING, except apparently leaves his little "something" up to someone else to post to another forum.
A man with a business that has been completely abandoned.......by himself.

I really hope the best for everyone involved. I hope none of you have incurred a horrible loss because of this. I hope the guys see what they're made of, and use that as motivation to hit the ground running and let this motivate them to bigger and better things.
It's not about what you've lost......There's no price to what you can gain.


----------



## Loomiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gecko991*
> 
> Just a quick call to any major CC will stop trans payment real fast, just tell them what happened.


Payment was already taken out for the most recent order, and I had shipped my items back but was not issued a refund (I assume until they get the package) yet. So my returned items (already paid for) have been shipped back, which I don't think will ever return to me. And the items I ordered are in packaging, but the transaction has already hit my account...

It's just a weird situation to be in... Both from a person who has never had to do this, and from the POV of my bank.....


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Well, damn... What the owner is doing with his life is his own business, and I am not going to discuss that, but I definitely am going to miss FCPU. Their web site is exemplary and I only had good experience buying from them.

My money is my money though. I placed an order on Monday and got charged for it. I just called my bank and filed a claim.


----------



## wcmole

As I was in the process of typing this post yesterday, the thread was cut. I was excited to see it was actually saved upon logging back in tonight. I had to post.
I'm glad the thread is alive again. I'm glad the community is fully aware now, and hopefully are convinced of the mess so they can right some of the wrong.
Not that it really matters, but......Alcohol isn't the problem. Nearly an appetizer. Makes those who have battled look really bad.....This isn't what represents this mess.


----------



## Orthello

Its all very sad, i would have ordered 20 orders over the years , most likely several thousand + usd ... i hate to add it up. Often the stuff i was buying was only available through there (or it was by the far the easiest way to order it).

Yeah there's not much anyone with a pending order there can reasonably do now other than to recall their money and order elsewhere.

I'm in that boat and have started on tuesday a dispute with Paypal , so within 11 days from there i'll have my money returned by paypal regardless.

Ordered the same stuff with PPCS and it shipped yesterday .. i might even have my order here in New Zealand by the time the dispute with FCPU clears.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. There are a million and one reasons why the employees themselves are staying out of the fire at the moment.
> One thing is for certain though, The few of us who have reached out to the community honestly are because we care. The employees did care. They are all just as shocked at what has unfolded as we are, but while this is all going down, NONE of them are immediately looking for a "Lets Bash FCPU" session. (If that were the case, it would have happened years ago) All of their minds, and those close to them, went straight to concern for the customers they served. All this hard work they have done to keep him floating......All the connections....All the relationships they built, at times during off hours answering emails and brainstorming for customers builds.....Gone.
> The army that served that company is brokenhearted. And all they can think of is each of you that are effected. THAT is why as a former employee, or as an anonymous "first time" poster we reached out. Yes, some bashing is gonna happen.....this is the internet, and frankly you cannot avoid that. But, our intentions were honest. We just felt like you all deserved SOMETHING. I guess it's better than NOTHING.....but that's left to us to all have our opinions on.
> 
> As crazy and unbelievable as all this may seem.....it is true. They have personal and professional reasons why they aren't reaching out or getting involved. I'm sure most of you paused for a moment at least once during this thread.....like......really???
> Yep.
> Every business neighboring the building has been harrassed. The PD is aware of this commotion.....and it's located in a small village that really doesn't deserve the wrath of this crap. It sucks for a lot of people, and I'm sure there are always going to be someone questioning "the facts."
> At the end of the day, I just wanted to stand up for those of us who are reaching out. Just a friendly reminder that behind everything unfolding, don't forget about the incredible guys who have backed this company up and served you well. Even when it's all dumping on them, they are still thinking of you. They're helpless watching the site remain open, knowing the phones are ringing off the hook, and there's nothing they can do about it.
> It's all left on one man.
> One man who could just say SOMETHING, except apparently leaves his little "something" up to someone else to post to another forum.
> A man with a business that has been completely abandoned.......by himself.
> 
> I really hope the best for everyone involved. I hope none of you have incurred a horrible loss because of this. I hope the guys see what they're made of, and use that as motivation to hit the ground running and let this motivate them to bigger and better things.
> It's not about what you've lost......There's no price to what you can gain.


Frozen was my favorite shop , i for one fully appreciate all the hard work the employees put into the business , and clearly not anyone's fault but the owner , if that was not the case then Mark would have replied , posted , answered calls etc.. long ago , there has been plenty of time to sort his head out and do so , and ultimately it is the owner of a company to front up regardless of who what , when , how, and say something anything for goodness sake , really ?


----------



## ChaosActual

i was on reddit lookin around and found MORE of these pics of the warehouse.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/dI7My




From what I gather about the red post-its, Mark fired 2 employees in front of customers....


----------



## scorpscarx

Why why did this happen, why destroy valuable things like that you have organized for years, all I see is destruction. We may never know why but I guess I'll just have to follow this thread for some kind of closure to whole ordeal, either a reopening, some kind of firesale, or some kind of official response.

I would also like to thank the people who talked with me on the phone and so perfectly packed those packages over the last couple of years.


----------



## WebsterXC

I was wondering if those were going to eventually leak as well. Guess I have my answer.


----------



## Master__Shake

what a way to fire someone

stay classy fcpu


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Well, the place is a mess, but it's not like it got burnt down or anything. I'd even say 90% of all the stuff is in place. Just from the business value perspective all this is tons of money sitting right there. If the owner does not get it up and running, some other business may buy it from him.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Well, the place is a mess, but it's not like it got burnt down or anything. I'd even say 90% of all the stuff is in place. Just from the business value perspective all this is tons of money sitting right there. If the owner does not get it up and running, some other business may buy it from him.


Even if they do recover no one is going to buy from them, Mark as ruined his company's once great reputation forever.


----------



## giltyler

Quote:
Looks like the FCPU website is messed up or just unable to handle the traffic from curiosity seekers.
I just tried to look around and there was 151 others trying as well.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> Even if they do recover no one is going to buy from them, Mark as ruined his company's once great reputation forever.


Let's say the owner is different - who knows.

Then, also, consider that lots of people are not even going to have an idea of what happened. Or will have heard something, but not pay attention. How many people will build their first WC rig in 2015 without any exposure to past news?

Or, let's say, FCPU recovers and is up and running for a year with an excellent service, items selection, etc. Is literally no one going to buy from them? After a year?

Of course, all this may or may not happen. For all we know, FCPU may be gone, forever. Just saying there's still plenty of residual value in the assets and the business structure, and someone (business, individuals) may be willing to put this to good use.


----------



## Poisoner

If they get it all fixed I will still buy from them


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> Looks like the FCPU website is messed up or just unable to handle the traffic from curiosity seekers.
> I just tried to look around and there was 151 others trying as well.


Works for me, but is kinda sluggish.

Interestingly, I noticed, in stock count of some items is decreasing. Seems like people keep on placing orders, and the system automatically keeps counting stock items. Or maybe FCPU computers become self-aware and start running the place?


----------



## FrancisJF

Anyone ordered last night? Tried calling my cc company to cancel the pending transaction from FCPU but they can't unless they call it or return the shipping order. All I ordered fittings an ek terminal bridge. Anyways hopefully they get back in shape.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Anyone ordered last night? Tried calling my cc company to cancel the pending transaction from FCPU but they can't unless they call it or return the shipping order. All I ordered fittings an ek terminal bridge. Anyways hopefully they get back in shape.


My bank told me they can't start a claim until the transaction posts. It took it two days to post, and after that I called again and filed a claim. Are they telling you they can't file a claim until they can call the merchant or what? Does not make sense.


----------



## gecko991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loomiss*
> 
> Payment was already taken out for the most recent order, and I had shipped my items back but was not issued a refund (I assume until they get the package) yet. So my returned items (already paid for) have been shipped back, which I don't think will ever return to me. And the items I ordered are in packaging, but the transaction has already hit my account...
> 
> It's just a weird situation to be in... Both from a person who has never had to do this, and from the POV of my bank.....


Even if it was paid already they will remove it from your statement I have had it a done a few times now with no issue, you will be fine.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> If they get it all fixed I will still buy from them


...me too. As a very satisfied customer for over 2 years / about $2k ranging from early 2013 to about two weeks ago, I will merely wait to see what shakes out in a few weeks' time. The only problem I ever had with FCPU was w/ their warehouse staff not adding important address info confirmed on the order summary..


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Well I was someone who was screwed by this guy's hissy fit. I guess that makes it a little different than a spectator of it all.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> Well I was someone who was screwed by this guy's hissy fit. I guess that makes it a little different than a spectator of it all.


Obviously he needs to be rebuked. Does he deserved to be shunned? Not if he finally gets help.


----------



## whodovoodo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> Exactly. There are a million and one reasons why the employees themselves are staying out of the fire at the moment.
> One thing is for certain though, The few of us who have reached out to the community honestly are because we care. The employees did care. They are all just as shocked at what has unfolded as we are, but while this is all going down, NONE of them are immediately looking for a "Lets Bash FCPU" session. (If that were the case, it would have happened years ago) All of their minds, and those close to them, went straight to concern for the customers they served. All this hard work they have done to keep him floating......All the connections....All the relationships they built, at times during off hours answering emails and brainstorming for customers builds.....Gone.
> The army that served that company is brokenhearted. And all they can think of is each of you that are effected. THAT is why as a former employee, or as an anonymous "first time" poster we reached out. Yes, some bashing is gonna happen.....this is the internet, and frankly you cannot avoid that. But, our intentions were honest. We just felt like you all deserved SOMETHING. I guess it's better than NOTHING.....but that's left to us to all have our opinions on.
> 
> As crazy and unbelievable as all this may seem.....it is true. They have personal and professional reasons why they aren't reaching out or getting involved. I'm sure most of you paused for a moment at least once during this thread.....like......really???
> Yep.
> Every business neighboring the building has been harrassed. The PD is aware of this commotion.....and it's located in a small village that really doesn't deserve the wrath of this crap. It sucks for a lot of people, and I'm sure there are always going to be someone questioning "the facts."
> At the end of the day, I just wanted to stand up for those of us who are reaching out. Just a friendly reminder that behind everything unfolding, don't forget about the incredible guys who have backed this company up and served you well. Even when it's all dumping on them, they are still thinking of you. They're helpless watching the site remain open, knowing the phones are ringing off the hook, and there's nothing they can do about it.
> It's all left on one man.
> One man who could just say SOMETHING, except apparently leaves his little "something" up to someone else to post to another forum.
> A man with a business that has been completely abandoned.......by himself.
> 
> I really hope the best for everyone involved. I hope none of you have incurred a horrible loss because of this. I hope the guys see what they're made of, and use that as motivation to hit the ground running and let this motivate them to bigger and better things.
> It's not about what you've lost......There's no price to what you can gain.


You sir have hit the nail on the head, the employ's did all that they could do to serve you guys and anything coming out anonomoulsy from former employ's is with you guys (the OCN community) in mind. I can only speak for myself and speculate as to why the other former employee's that have left the company this week are willing to speak out after years of brewing turmoil is because we care whole heartedly about the modding community. Without you guys as customers none of us would have had jobs. We are not here to bash the owner by any means, a lot of the anger that people are taking as dumping on frozen is due to the fact that we are truly devastated. As to why there has been no official notice is because as a former employees it is not our place to take the website down or field your phone calls. All we can do now much like the rest of you is sit back and wait to see what happens. I apologize for anyone that have shipments stuck in limbo and if the ability to rectify the situation for you the OCN community could happen we would do it in a heart beat, but the painful reality is are hands are tied and it is up to the owner now to step up to the plate and makes things right with you. As for us the former employ's we must walk away from this train wreck and wish all of you the best of luck in getting your refunds, while we try and stay afloat ourselves in what is one of the nastiest winters the North western side of the state has seen in a years.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> My bank told me they can't start a claim until the transaction posts. It took it two days to post, and after that I called again and filed a claim. Are they telling you they can't file a claim until they can call the merchant or what? Does not make sense.


I did not ask for file a claim or if they asked me for claims. Anyways hopefully frozencpu is still in business if they hire full staff then if not, can't we sent an email the manufacturer's to send us what we ordered through fcpu with a picture of our order?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> You sir have hit the nail on the head, the employ's did all that they could do to serve you guys and anything coming out anonomoulsy from former employ's is with you guys (the OCN community) in mind. I can only speak for myself and speculate as to why the other former employee's that have left the company this week are willing to speak out after years of brewing turmoil is because we care whole heartedly about the modding community. Without you guys as customers none of us would have had jobs. We are not here to bash the owner by any means, a lot of the anger that people are taking as dumping on frozen is due to the fact that we are truly devastated. As to why there has been no official notice is because as a former employees it is not our place to take the website down or field your phone calls. All we can do now much like the rest of you is sit back and wait to see what happens. I apologize for anyone that have shipments stuck in limbo and if the ability to rectify the situation for you the OCN community could happen we would do it in a heart beat, but the painful reality is are hands are tied and it is up to the owner now to step up to the plate and makes things right with you. As for us the former employ's we must walk away from this train wreck and wish all of you the best of luck in getting your refunds, while we try and stay afloat ourselves in what is one of the nastiest winters the North western side of the state has seen in a years.


I really do feel for the employees and all the hard work and care they put into this to see this happen. This is certainly a very sad situation.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> can't we sent an email the manufacturer's to send us what we ordered through fcpu with a picture of our order?


Not sure it works like that.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I did not ask for file a claim or if they asked me for claims. Anyways hopefully frozencpu is still in business if they hire full staff then if not, can't we sent an email the manufacturer's to send us what we ordered through fcpu with a picture of our order?


I doubt it. The manufacturers are under no obligation to cover their distributors like that. You have to remember, they're probably going to get screwed too because they won't get paid if frozen is shut down.

Your best course of action at this point is to file a dispute with your bank/CC company/paypal and move on to a new vendor until we know what is going on with frozen long term.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> I did not ask for file a claim or if they asked me for claims. Anyways hopefully frozencpu is still in business if they hire full staff then if not, can't we sent an email the manufacturer's to send us what we ordered through fcpu with a picture of our order?


I assume the manufactures would want money? FrozenCPU probably has the parts already so the manufactures would lose out if they sent one to you as well.


----------



## Artah

I'm thinking they will recover. They had a solid process. I hope everything goes back to normal in a few weeks.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> After working in retail for 8 years the customer is 90% always wrong.


The marketing trick is to never accept blame, ease the customer and make them feel like they are right. That's how you get the big paychecks. Hence "the customer is always right"

Sidewinders is getting up and going eh? I'm heading over there ?


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> Well I was someone who was screwed by this guy's hissy fit. I guess that makes it a little different than a spectator of it all.


me too


----------



## jodybdesigns

Dude this took hours to destroy omg

I got everything I need from this thread what a disaster. Sorry fcpu employees. Really sucks...


----------



## slippyturtle

This is extremely saddening. I've always had a good experience ordering from FCPU, even when things went wrong and something was missed. Geoff always took care of situations quickly and professionally... and I loved how quickly my orders would ship... especially since I live all the way in Hawaii and waiting for parts is hell. I never hesitated to push the order button there. I feel so sorry for the staff. This is horrible.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notarat*
> 
> People falling over themselves and others to excuse the owner's actions, evidently


lol This is what shocks me more then anything. People should be grateful and thankful to the employee's that did leak this information to the public as they are assisting thousands of customers who were about to be ripped off, save their money or get their money back. Like I said in the other thread, among the insiders, the hardware reps, mfg's and vendors, it is no secret that mark has a severe alcohol problem. I have had no my own dealings with him when I worked as a marketing rep for a hardware mfg and he is a raging alcoholic without a doubt. And like i said, I have no respect for alcoholics, people can throw as much sympathy as they want his way, I sure as well won't. People like him who have no control over their drinking have been the cause of countless death's of adult's and children alike. Think about how he likely drove home after that drunken rage and how many people were put at risk because of it. I give a lot of respect to the whistle blowers of this for making this public.


----------



## wermad

You want ripoff, go see Lucid Dream computers







.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> got proof?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ever had to take time from work for personal reasons before, death in the family, other unforeseen major event occurred in your life? Any family or friends ever have to do that? If so were you or any of them immediately fired and blackballed from your industry or were people understanding of your or their issues? If someone wasn't being understanding they were probably a horrible piece of garbage of a person right?
> 
> See where I'm going with this?
> 
> Chill, the world doesn't revolve around you. Be a little considerate of others and treat them the way you would like to be treated yourself. I'm 100% sure that whatever may be going on over there, it's a lot more important than you being slightly inconvenienced and having to wait an extra week or so for your niche luxury item to show up...


While I see your reasoning, but This is a business that is taken in money, with the doors being shut down, no phones and no movement at the location. This is not the appropriate way to do business, regardless of the issues going on. Niche business or not, you do not continue to pull in money while all access to your business is cutoff with no response to the public. His credit, banks and business licence will hurt the longer it gets dragged out like this.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> While I see your reasoning, but This is a business that is taken in money, with the doors being shut down, no phones and no movement at the location. This is not the appropriate way to do business, regardless of the issues going on. Niche business or not, you do not continue to pull in money while all access to your business is cutoff with no response to the public. His credit, banks and business licence will hurt the longer it gets dragged out like this.


All it does is reinforce the fact that the owner is irresponsible in the truest sense of the word. The people that made purchases that we know about on this forum after this went down are only a small fraction of his total business that he is probably still taking in, which is a damn shame because those customers have no idea what is going on.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> All it does is reinforce the fact that the owner is irresponsible in the truest sense of the word. The people that made purchases that we know about on this forum after this went down are only a small fraction of his total business that he is probably still taking in, which is a damn shame because those customers have no idea what is going on.


Exactly.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> what a way to fire someone
> 
> stay classy fcpu


I spoke with that Richard guy a couple times on the phone before. Dude kinda sounded like a stoner lol but was completely chill and definitely a very cool cat. Really sad to see him let go like this.







indeed.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> After working in retail for 8 years the customer is 90% always wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> The marketing trick is to never accept blame, ease the customer and make them feel like they are right. That's how you get the big paychecks. Hence "the customer is always right"
> 
> Sidewinders is getting up and going eh? I'm heading over there ?
Click to expand...

Yup. I've been in retail and customer service for 20 years now. The customers are literally 90% wrong. But if you want 200% of their money, then treat them like they're 100% right. Meaning if you treat them like they're right, they'll not only come back but bring others with them. The only time I get adamant that the customer is wrong is when they're trying to pull a fast one. Don't need their business.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I assume the manufactures would want money? FrozenCPU probably has the parts already so the manufactures would lose out if they sent one to you as well.


Frozecpu, bought all of there inventory. They had no agreements to sale this or that. Its all the Owners inventory and money in there.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Frozecpu, bought all of there inventory. They had no agreements to sale this or that. Its all the Owners inventory and money in there.


----------



## winterrr

Some info/tips for those of you filing a dispute with your bank to get your money back:

1. You must wait for the charge to post. Your bank cannot dispute pending charges.

2. Most banks will ask that you make an attempt to resolve this directly with the merchant first. In this scenario, let them know the situation (no replies to emails, phones disconnected, no status updates). Also wouldn't hurt to let them know that this is happening to a bunch of people on the internet, link them to an article, etc.

3. Depending on your bank, it may take up to 45 days for you to get your money back.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterrr*
> 
> Some info/tips for those of you filing a dispute with your bank to get your money back:
> 
> 1. You must wait for the charge to post. Your bank cannot dispute pending charges.
> 
> 2. Most banks will ask that you make an attempt to resolve this directly with the merchant first. In this scenario, let them know the situation (no replies to emails, phones disconnected, no status updates). Also wouldn't hurt to let them know that this is happening to a bunch of people on the internet, link them to an article, etc.
> 
> 3. Depending on your bank, it may take up to 45 days for you to get your money back.


I don't want my money back, I want my stuff! I'm not worried at all though my bank will take care of me.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I don't want my money back, I want my stuff! I'm not worried at all though my bank will take care of me.


frozencpu can take my money too as long they ship my stuff.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> JUST A FYI:
> 
> This might apply to others that have ordered with a DEBIT CARD.
> 
> FROZENCPU HAS NOT SETTLED THEIR BATCH ( debit payments that are collected ). This means that your funds might not be in your bank account, but the bank still has them and are pending for FCPU to settle their batch where then they would be released to FCPU. *MY BANK* said that after 3 full business days of them in a pend status they will be released back into the account.
> 
> Im not sure how the whole credit card thing works. But my payment has been pending for almost 24hrs. Hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> I dont know if this will apply to everyones bank, i hope this helps a few out there.


When I had a very similar experience with "PC Superstore" and had paid via "Myer-Visa-Credit-Card", it took around 5 weeks before I got the money credited back to me / my CC, even that the business was already under financial administration (is this how you call it ?!?).


----------



## <[email protected]> (CS:S King)

Thread needs more updates. Currently frozen cpu is the only place on earth who i can order certain parts i need (various odd sized screws, fittings, etc).

Id love to avoid ebay.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

I am also shocked, stunned and sadden by all of this. I'd like to thank the anonymous employees with the information that is needed and knucklehead for putting together a lot of the intel. Also, to those that created the videos and brought us images. I'm also spreading the word on another forums (overclockers) that I am very active on to save someone else the headache or those that are wondering like myself about what is happening with our packages. As you can see I also have a order pending as well since Tuesday evening and paid for Priority Mail (2-3 days) which means the package would be on my lap tomorrow or Saturday. Obviously that is not going to happen. Unfortunately, I haven't gone past the "Packaging" phase and didn't get to this thread in time until next day early hours in the morning as I read majority of the posts here.

I also called my CC company and told me they can start a dispute but would take 30 days to get refunded since they need to give the seller a "chance". With all due respect and all the evidence at hand, I should get the refund asap so I can move on and finish my prolonged build.

This is extremely exhausting for me since I haven't had my main rig up and running since Sept/Oct. of last year. I got my RMA's processed and replaced my blownout gear and finally got the ball rolling. Made a purchase from FCPU at the end of January as things went with out a hitch as usual. Than I ordered a couple fittings on Tuesday evening since I needed to replace a fitting from my loop. Now I have to wait a few more weeks or possibly take the hit and order somewhere else like PCS but they don't have the other fitting (BP-30R2CPF-CC5) FCPU has. I did try placing a order on one of the two fittings on PCS and kept getting a CC error.

I've been a long time customer at FCPU and have spent thousands. I have the water cooling bug lol but sadden to see this unfold. I will say though, I really hope someone buys the business and brings back all the old employees. Wishful thinking, I know but doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Spawne32

It's times like these i miss petra from petra's tech shop.


----------



## mrcool331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yes, I have. I've been Director of Computer Operations for 24 years now. During that time, I've had my sister die, my father die, my mothers boyfriend die, I got married, currently one of our employees daughter is very sick and had heart surgery, I had major surgery, and god knows how many vacations and sick days ... and our company stayed open and the phones turned on.
> 
> And I never one had the telephone numbers disconnected and didn't have someone else check emails for me, and neither should FrozenCPU.
> 
> But you are missing one important thing here ... there wasn't a death in the family, there wasn't an "unforeseen major event occurred in your life" ... the owner said that an employee freaked out and busted up stuff. So the whole "family member died" thing is totally irrelevant, because that isn't what happened.
> 
> Even if it did, the business had about 10 people in it. The other 9 could have covered for him for a couple days, or longer. He didn't have to shut the place down for days and have the phone company disconnect the phones. Heck, he could have taken 5 minutes and put a message up on his web page ... or had someone ELSE do that.
> 
> That is called being responsible.
> 
> Part of that is having to do things when you don't want to, or at the very least delegate to others who can. Not just shut the whole place down and leave his employees, customers, and vendors all hanging with no way to get in touch with him ... all the while still taking their money.


Knucklehead where did you get the info about the owner saying and employee did all the damage? All the other things I have heard are contradicting that but in a way I could see that happening. I am just wondering if you have a link to this info or where you heard it from?

As far as I have seen for pictures of damage (That I believe are Legitimate) It is a true shame in what has happened. As to my source of these photos's, I got them from a forum post made by Jay in his own Jayztwocents forum link: http://jayztwocents.com/forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1197&start=50


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcool331*
> 
> Knucklehead where did you get the info about the own saying and employee did all the damage? All the other things I have heard are contradicting that but in a way I could see that happening. I am just wondering if you have a link to this info or where you heard it from?
> 
> As far as I have seen for pictures of damage (That I believe are Legitimate) It is a true shame in what has happened. As to my source of these photos's, I got them from a forum post made by Jay in his own Jayztwocents forum link: http://jayztwocents.com/forum/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1197&start=50
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Everything that has been posted so far, the pictures, and the videos and the disconnected phone number, does not match up to the "an employee wrecked the place" theory. If that was true I would think that they would still be in business, trying to clean up the place, the phone would still be connected, and a criminal investigation would be under way and at least someone from frozen would have stated this.


----------



## driftingforlife

Thats one hell of a mess. one thing though. The video of the guy that had a look through the front door said the bike was lent against the wall, not on the floor so someone must be there tidying up?


----------



## Draven

Well seeing as the phones and fax have all been disconnected, either he (aka the owner) had them turned off or the phone company did. If all that inventory inside is all paid for by the owner, if he doesn't pay the rent on that unit then I am sure he will be locked out and all that inventory will be seized and he won't be able to sell any of it anyway, the property owner will be laffin all the way to the bank on that.


----------



## Bertovzki

Thank goodness there are some people with enough integrity to say something , to inform people , because the owner trashes the place , makes no attempt to answer calls , e-mails , answer the door or a single phone call , makes no attempt to shut down the websites payment options , and does absolutely nothing to make a statement to anyone , and just lets the community pour thousands of dollars of money into a business he is doing nothing about , and has no staff to help customers because he fires them all
He is probably too rotten drunk on the store floor to care or do anything

Good on you ex staff all of you for rightly doing what you have done , unlike the gutless selfish and obviously very ill owner, who should at least let some one else take over if he is totally incapable


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Thank goodness there are some people with enough integrity to say something , to inform people , because the owner trashes the place , makes no attempt to answer calls , e-mails , answer the door or a single phone call , makes no attempt to shut down the websites payment options , and does absolutely nothing to make a statement to anyone , and just lets the community pour thousands of dollars of money into a business he is doing nothing about , and has no staff to help customers because he fires them all
> He is probably too rotten drunk on the store floor to care or do anything
> 
> Good on you ex staff all of you for rightly doing what you have done , unlike the gutless selfish and obviously very ill owner, who should at least let some one else take over if he is totally incapable


wow.

Deep breaths.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> wow.
> 
> Deep breaths.


Well it about sums it up right







the ex staff dont deserve to get trashed IMO , it was there information that saved me money just before i went through checkout ,but others are not so lucky.


----------



## mrcool331

That is what I said (Or meant to) I would just like to know where Knucklehead got the info from that the owner said an (ex)employee did all the damage. I for one am very glad to see all of the ex-employees coming forward and warning us of the situation and giving as much information as they have while anomalously protecting themselves.


----------



## Ramzinho

Ok i've said nothing for some time but i need to lay off my thought.

1- The owner has issues, whatever they are.. they are, addiction or anger issues or whatever. so he might not be in the right state of mind to do all the actions people expecting him to do. like shutdown the website or disable payment options or whatever.
2- i can imagine 90% of people who purchase from FCPU are already notified by the issue at hand. so no one will have money lost. unless they already paid for fast shipping before the issue.
3- It's so sad to see such a long time business being in such a bad place because of an owner actions. but we don't know what stress he is under or what his personal life suffers from. we need to be less judgmental.
4- I feel sorry for the staff. they were terrific. I had to modify two orders with them and i had no SINGLE issue giving them a call and changing the order on the phone and got the money difference back. They were the best CS i've dealt with in a very long time.
5- If you have ordered . please cancel your order and contact your CC company of file a paypal dispute. Nothing lost.

We need to light up a bit guys. Yes it feels like losing a family member to some. but in the end it's a store and there will always be people coming and taking advantage of the gap in the market.

Cheers OCN..


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosActual*
> 
> i was on reddit lookin around and found MORE of these pics of the warehouse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dI7My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather about the red post-its, Mark fired 2 employees in front of customers....


The first picture, from 6:CAM6 and 1:CAM 1 has that "Huffy Bike" that was mentioned in the video that was taken at 10am yesterday from the guy who actually drove up to FrozenCPU and saw that the place was closed and no one had been there in 2 days because of the snow.

The 1TZ photo of the warehouse matches with the video from the Marcus L who got a tour of FrozenCPU about a year ago.

So I definitely would say that these pictures are CONFIRMED to be real.


----------



## kinghq1

*sigh* wish I had seen this yesterday BEFORE I spent a couple hours drawing up my first build and researching parts. I have a $500 shopping cart that I was waiting until next week to get.

Oh well, back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinghq1*
> 
> *sigh* wish I had seen this yesterday BEFORE I spent a couple hours drawing up my first build and researching parts. I have a $500 shopping cart that I was waiting until next week to get.
> 
> Oh well, back to the drawing board . . .


PPCs are still operational. i would check and compare what you want to their inventory to layout your loop around it. good luck


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I doubt it. The manufacturers are under no obligation to cover their distributors like that. You have to remember, they're probably going to get screwed too because they won't get paid if frozen is shut down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I assume the manufactures would want money? FrozenCPU probably has the parts already so the manufactures would lose out if they sent one to you as well.


Exactly.

As I said before, it isn't just the customers or even the employees that the owner of FrozenCPU is screwing over, but it's his vendors too. Many of the custom cooling and modding parts are from international companies that use FrozenCPU as a distribution point in the US ... companies like EK water blocks, Aquacomputers, Mayhem, and countless others (not to mention other smaller manufacturers in the US that make product for our market but don't have or want to deal with the expense of setting up a web site, getting a merchant account, advertising, etc) are going to take a hit by this because of lost sales. Their employees and their families are impacted as well. Heck, I bet none of them can even get in touch with him just as we the customer can't ... since he yanked the phones and isn't responding to emails.

That's why I think that what the owner did here is TOTALLY irresponsible from many angles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Frozecpu, bought all of there inventory. They had no agreements to sale this or that. Its all the Owners inventory and money in there.


That's good. At least you guys didn't sent him product to sell "on consignment" and NZXT is out money because that is YOUR product laying all over the floor and you didn't get paid. There are some companies that do that with distributors, ours for example, we set very expensive equipment in our industry and with some distributors that we have been dealing with for 30 or 40 years, they don't want to fork over a couple of hundred thousand (multiple $$4k to 10k items) and tie up their money months on end, so for two of our long trusted vendors, we basically "consignment" inventory for them.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcool331*
> 
> Knucklehead where did you get the info about the owner saying and employee did all the damage? All the other things I have heard are contradicting that but in a way I could see that happening. I am just wondering if you have a link to this info or where you heard it from?[/SPOILER]


From a second hand source to a letter that Kyle at HardOCP posted a snippet from over on their boards.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041423162&postcount=216

That's why I really haven't concentrated on the "who did what" part of this story ... beyond my own morbid curiosity ... because all that part is as I said before just "he said, she said" stuff.

I'm more interested in relaying the facts that can be proven ... like the videos of the drive by showing them closed, my video showing that their telephones are disconnected, etc.

Others are posting up the security camera videos and the comments made by ex-employees telling those stories about the reasons why "something" happened.

Basically, they can sort out the "cause". I'm commenting on the "effect".


----------



## driftingforlife

Well someone must be there/since.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Well it about sums it up right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ex staff dont deserve to get trashed IMO , it was there information that saved me money just before i went through checkout ,but others are not so lucky.


Exactly. That is what this thread is really about ... at least for me ... getting customers information that "something" is going on. And since the web site is running on auto pilot, the telephone lines have been ACTIVELY disconnected by someone in authority, and they haven't even bothered to put a freaking message on the "News" part of the web site to alert people that they are running behind on shipments, so don't order next day delivery ... people need to be informed by someone other than the owner ... who is AWOL ... so the customer can make an informed CHOICE as to order or not.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Exactly. That is what this thread is really about ... at least for me ... getting customers information that "something" is going on. And since the web site is running on auto pilot, the telephone lines have been ACTIVELY disconnected by someone in authority, and they haven't even bothered to put a freaking message on the "News" part of the web site to alert people that they are running behind on shipments, so don't order next day delivery ... people need to be informed by someone other than the owner ... who is AWOL ... so the customer can make an informed CHOICE as to order or not.


I also want to thank "OCN" for bringing the thread back for that exact reason !









My experience with FCPU was without any issues and I was lucky to have ordered and received my latest parts just before Christmas:



Fingers-crossed that the business will re-open in one way or another.


----------



## ZytheEKS

I just read 786 posts to find a definitive answer, and I'll I got was he said/she said... I need something better to do with my time








I see a lot a fuel, and a LOT of heat, but so little oxygen: makes me wonder how the flames could be so big.

-Z


----------



## electro2u

I've fired Richard twice already but he keeps stamping my invoices.









I think things have been a little dodgy over the past few months. Fcpu was completely solid for a while over the past year but then mistakes started happening. The last time I had to ask for missing items, they sent them and still got it wrong. Since it was just some motherboard 2&3pin connectors I left it at that. Reordered them along with some sleeving couple weeks ago and everything was correct.


----------



## joesaiditstrue

They were my personal favorite online shop. This sucks


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Frozecpu, bought all of there inventory. They had no agreements to sale this or that. Its all the Owners inventory and money in there.


That's not what I am hearing from several vendors, many seemed to have a contract on a credit basis and are now facing a significant loss if the goods are not recovered.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Well, I really didn't enjoy catching up on all the goings on in this thread since it disappeared then returned and seeing the pictures posts from elsewhere.

I'm really saddened for all those affected by this, the employees, the customers with their orders in limbo (I'm one, albeit just a small order), and for the owner. What a mess both figuratively and literally. I just hope everyone is able to recover and be made whole from this and hopefully sooner than later. If FCPU is able to survive this, and I really hope they do, I hope it's because apologies are made wherever they may be due, fences are mended wherever still possible, and changes for the better are made so that nothing like this ever happens again, and if that's not possible or just not going to happen for whatever the reason, then I at least hope everyone is able to put it behind them and lucky enough to move on to something better.

Also, seeing an image posted of this busted up on the floor also makes me really sad.

FrozenCPU Tech Station Gaming PC
http://mnpctech.com/frozencpu-tech-station-gaming-pc.html


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's not what I am hearing from several vendors, many seemed to have a contract on a credit basis and are now facing a significant loss if the goods are not recovered.


this would be devastating to the manufacturers. despite my words about the owner and what he might be suffering from that people doesn't know.. i think he should just get his act together and calm people who trusted him with their merchandise and money cause it's not only its his own business he is hurting here.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's not what I am hearing from several vendors, many seemed to have a contract on a credit basis and are now facing a significant loss if the goods are not recovered.


This, this is how most businesses operate. The goods are purchased BUT 30 day credit terms are usually the norm (some businesses try to stretch that to 60 or 90, those are your deadbeats)

Either way, the manufacturers are going to be seriously hurt if Mark doesn't pay his bills. I just hope this doesn't end up putting anybody in financial trouble like EK etc...


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure how it works in America, but in the UK the creditors can issue a winding up order. Which is a total farce of a law.

A judge would consider a company's liabilities as a whole rather than just the debt owed to the petitioner in isolation - the government website states

"The court may also accept other proof, eg that the company's debts are more than its assets."

The worst part regarding this winding up order is that it immediately gets posted on the London Gazette, so any creditors who are unaware of the situation are notified, and revoke company accounts and services. Regardless of whether you actually owe them money or not.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Exactly. That is what this thread is really about ... at least for me ... getting customers information that "something" is going on. And since the web site is running on auto pilot, the telephone lines have been ACTIVELY disconnected by someone in authority, and they haven't even bothered to put a freaking message on the "News" part of the web site to alert people that they are running behind on shipments, so don't order next day delivery ... people need to be informed by someone other than the owner ... who is AWOL ... so the customer can make an informed CHOICE as to order or not.


Mr. Friga has never been...How can I put this...an honest man...In my experience...Again, I've been doing business with Frozen since they actually opened...Talked to him a few times...I've also heard the "rumors" about his tantrums and "demons"...

Since Mr. Friga, is playing a game of smoke and mirrors, I think this is a very simple situation.

1) Stop buying product from FrozenCPU period. At least until there IS a statement.
2) When the shop re-opens, make an ethical decision based on all 4 corners of the situation.

Who cares about the he-said-she-said? You're literally relying on Judas to tell you what happened when 3 disciples have already told you, within the confines of this discussion, what happened.

From what I've been told, since I was actually interested in looking at the business, Friga has over 5m worth of inventory on hand. As a business OWNER, if an employee did the damage Friga claims, even 10k worth of damage in my warehouse, you'd be seeing cops. Period. Any owner would because at that point it's about product integrity ESPECIALLY with the insurance company. UNLESS if you do the damage yourself.

There's arguably a couple grand of damage in the photos we've already seen...Insurance? File a police report? Especially if it was an employee...

Come on Knucklehead - Business 101.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> This, this is how most businesses operate. The goods are purchased BUT 30 day credit terms are usually the norm (some businesses try to stretch that to 60 or 90, those are your deadbeats)
> 
> Either way, the manufacturers are going to be seriously hurt if Mark doesn't pay his bills. I just hope this doesn't end up putting anybody in financial trouble like EK etc...


Yup, for those who we don't just park inventory in their warehouse, we not only give them Net 30 or Net 45 terms, but we also give them a healthy discount (upwards of 20-25%) on the items we do sell them, so they can make their profit. So not only are we extending credit to a distributor, but we are selling the product at a lower cost than we could just sell directly to the end customer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure how it works in America, but in the UK the creditors can issue a winding up order. Which is a total farce of a law.
> 
> A judge would consider a company's liabilities as a whole rather than just the debt owed to the petitioner in isolation - the government website states
> 
> "The court may also accept other proof, eg that the company's debts are more than its assets."
> 
> The worst part regarding this winding up order is that it immediately gets posted on the London Gazette, so any creditors who are unaware of the situation are notified, and revoke company accounts and services. Regardless of whether you actually owe them money or not.


Here in the states it's called a "Vendor's Lien".

Basically, it is a claim against the assets of a company by a vendor/supplier on the assets of a company. Ultimately you only get a fraction of what you are owed, and usually only after the company goes through bankruptcy court, which can take years, and depending on the number of liens, you may get some, none, or all of what you are owed ... less all the legal fees and time lost of course.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Mr. Friga has never been...How can I put this...an honest man...In my experience...Again, I've been doing business with Frozen since they actually opened...Talked to him a few times...I've also heard the "rumors" about his tantrums and "demons"...
> 
> Since Mr. Friga, is playing a game of smoke and mirrors, I think this is a very simple situation.
> 
> 1) Stop buying product from FrozenCPU period. At least until there IS a statement.
> 2) When the shop re-opens, make an ethical decision based on all 4 corners of the situation.
> 
> Who cares about the he-said-she-said? You're literally relying on Judas to tell you what happened when 3 disciples have already told you, within the confines of this discussion, what happened.
> 
> From what I've been told, since I was actually interested in looking at the business, Friga has over 5m worth of inventory on hand. As a business OWNER, *if an employee did the damage Friga claims, even 10k worth of damage in my warehouse, you'd be seeing cops*. Period. Any owner would because at that point it's about product integrity ESPECIALLY with the insurance company. UNLESS if you do the damage yourself.
> 
> There's arguably a couple grand of damage in the photos we've already seen...Insurance? File a police report? Especially if it was an employee...
> 
> Come on Knucklehead - Business 101.


I may have missed it since this thread is moving so fast, but did he actually say that an employee caused all the damage? The only thing I've seen from him, other than stating they were working with a skeleton crew, said an employee just walked out, no mention of causing damage. But i've seen other reporting that it was Mark himself that caused the damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yup, for those who we don't just park inventory in their warehouse, we not only give them Net 30 or Net 45 terms, but we also give them a healthy discount (upwards of 20-25%) on the items we do sell them, so they can make their profit. So not only are we extending credit to a distributor, but we are selling the product at a lower cost than we could just sell directly to the end customer.
> Here in the states it's called a "Vendor's Lien".


Yup, we do that with some of our customers as well. So not only is there less of an overall profit, but it takes longer for you to actually see those profits


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yup, for those who we don't just park inventory in their warehouse, we not only give them Net 30 or Net 45 terms, but we also give them a healthy discount (upwards of 20-25%) on the items we do sell them, so they can make their profit. So not only are we extending credit to a distributor, but we are selling the product at a lower cost than we could just sell directly to the end customer.
> Here in the states it's called a "Vendor's Lien".
> 
> Basically, it is a claim against the assets of a company by a vendor/supplier on the assets of a company. Ultimately you only get a fraction of what you are owed, and usually only after the company goes through bankruptcy court, which can take years, and depending on the number of liens, you may get some, none, or all of what you are owed ... less all the legal fees and time lost of course.


Yeah, it's round abouts the same then in essence, the idea is it forces the company to 'wind up' and liquidate. I've seen it a few times through the years - last not that long ago in fact - via an absolute pig of a man working for a well known corporation (they make cars and air conditioners, not hard to work out). It cost them an additional 2,000 pounds to issue the winding up order, it was out of pure spite. But the end result is it leaves the company without a leg to stand on.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Mr. Friga has never been...How can I put this...an honest man...In my experience...Again, I've been doing business with Frozen since they actually opened...Talked to him a few times...I've also heard the "rumors" about his tantrums and "demons"...
> 
> There's arguably a couple grand of damage in the photos we've already seen...Insurance? File a police report? Especially if it was an employee...


Again, I really don't want to address all the rumors I've heard about his personal life. I honestly don't care if the man drinks, smokes weed, does cocaine, beats up hookers, or molests baby seals. To ME, that is all irrelevant. I am a very "Libertarian" person. What you want to do in the privacy of your own home (or business) between concenting adults is your own business. Yes, there are rumors of how he did this or that to employees, and that can and should be addressed in the courts if an employee was screwed over.

The state of New York is an "At Will" state. That means as an owner, he can fire any or all of his employees when ever he wants, for any or even no reason at all (as long as he doesn't do it because of their race, religion, sex, or national origin).

Further, he can get as drunk as a monkey on his own property and even destroy all HIS property if he wants ... just so long as he doesn't file a falsified insurance claim.

He can disconnect his phones too if he wants.

That is all his choice. Agree with it or not, that is his right.

Now, having said that, he does not have a right to just take money from paying customers and either not issue a refund or deliver the items in a prompt fashion. That too is a crime.

But beyond all that, it is just bad business to cut off the phones, not return emails, stick his head in the snow and hide, and keep his web site taking orders without informing the public that there will be a delay in fulfilling those orders.

I don't care if he is a drunk, crazy, an ass to his employees, that he trashed is own place. I do care that he is, as a fellow business man who does online sales, is screwing over customers and his suppliers.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I may have missed it since this thread is moving so fast, but did he actually say that an employee caused all the damage? The only thing I've seen from him, other than stating they were working with a skeleton crew, said an employee just walked out, no mention of causing damage. But i've seen other reporting that it was Mark himself that caused the damage.


Within the 4 corners of this thread, 2 employees have confirmed the damage was there on their arrival. A 3rd employee has confirmed that Friga has issues and more than likely did the damage considering his past - A character witness.

Over the years, this is the 2nd or 3rd time I've heard about him doing this - Does that make it factual? No, it makes it hearsay.

I think that if an employee actually did the damage, considering the product Friga has on hand - Cops would've been there on day 1 minute 1 and he would've called the insurance company.

That's what a responsible real-world business owner actually does.

There's more than a few thousand in damage alone that you can SEE from the surveillance alone - That merits a police report unless the owner himself, did the damage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Again, I really don't want to address all the rumors I've heard about his personal life. I honestly don't care if the man drinks, smokes weed, does cocaine, beats up hookers, or molests baby seals. To ME, that is all irrelevant. I am a very "Libertarian" person. What you want to do in the privacy of your own home (or business) between concenting adults is your own business. Yes, there are rumors of how he did this or that to employees, and that can and should be addressed in the courts if an employee was screwed over.
> 
> The state of New York is an "At Will" state. That means as an owner, he can fire any or all of his employees when ever he wants, for any or even no reason at all (as long as he doesn't do it because of their race, religion, sex, or national origin).
> 
> Further, he can get as drunk as a monkey on his own property and even destroy all HIS property if he wants ... just so long as he doesn't file a falsified insurance claim.
> 
> He can disconnect his phones too if he wants.
> 
> That is all his choice. Agree with it or not, that is his right.
> 
> Now, having said that, he does not have a right to just take money from paying customers and either not issue a refund or deliver the items in a prompt fashion. That too is a crime.
> 
> But beyond all that, it is just bad business to cut off the phones, not return emails, stick his head in the snow and hide, and keep his web site taking orders without informing the public that there will be a delay in fulfilling those orders.
> 
> I don't care if he is a drunk, crazy, an ass to his employees, that he trashed is own place. I do care that he is, as a fellow business man who does online sales, is screwing over customers and his suppliers.


Fair enough.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I may have missed it since this thread is moving so fast, but did he actually say that an employee caused all the damage?


It's been said through third hand reports.

Personally I think it is a lie, because if an employee did that, I would secure the building, call the police, give them the security tapes, file a complaint, have them arrested for destruction of private property (since as an employee, they don't own it), have them arrested, file a civil lawsuit against them to get the damage money back.

Now, as I said above, if I, the business owner did all that damage, as long as I didn't file an insurance claim, police don't have to get involved at all for me destroying my own property.

Since there are no police reports from the area relating to anything like that in the past 7 days (and yes, people have been looking), odds are, the whole "An Employee trashed the place" line is most likely bunk.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Within the 4 corners of this thread, 2 employees have confirmed the damage was there on their arrival. A 3rd employee has confirmed that Friga has issues and more than likely did the damage considering his past - A character witness.
> 
> Over the years, this is the 2nd or 3rd time I've heard about him doing this - Does that make it factual? No, it makes it hearsay.
> 
> I think that if an employee actually did the damage, considering the product Friga has on hand - Cops would've been there on day 1 minute 1 and he would've called the insurance company.
> 
> That's what a responsible real-world business owner actually does.
> 
> There's more than a few thousand in damage alone that you can SEE from the surveillance alone - That merits a police report unless the owner himself, did the damage.
> Fair enough.


Thanks for the info. I agree, if it was an employee, the snow covered parking lot would have been disturbed before the video notarat posted(other than the turn around tracks). I kind of agree with Knicklehead. Who cares what you do in your personal life outside of work. But once the two start overlapping, that's when it becomes a real issue.


----------



## IWantAnA2

Their phone lines are still disconnected, and their Facebook profile is exploding with angry people. I personally ordered twice within the past ten days, and I've received nothing. I've already filed a claim with my bank.

Coming from a Merchant Services background (I used to manage a bank), if their batches are not reconciled (the reconciliation time frame is different depending on the provider), their account will be suspended. That does not mean that they will not continue to accept payments, just that the reconciled batches will be rejected and sent back to the senders financial institution. However, he may have the option of auto-reconcile, where-as every batch is closed out in cycle on a specific time frame and time, usually daily after business hours.

Also, a financial institution can not dispute a charge that has not posted to their customers account, as there is nothing to dispute from their end. The pre-authorization is just a notice from the merchant provider that the business intends to withdraw money from the account, and that it is allocated for them.

As far as the fees for charge backs, I've seen very low fees, some in the $20-$40 range per instance. A charge back for a business is a terrible thing in the eyes of a bank. Once these bank disputes start piling in, their business account will more than likely be suspended. It may already be suspended. However, that does not mean the merchant service provider (it doesn't have to be their bank) would reject any transactions.

Edit: Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Also, seeing an image posted of this busted up on the floor also makes me really sad.
> 
> FrozenCPU Tech Station Gaming PC
> http://mnpctech.com/frozencpu-tech-station-gaming-pc.html


Agreed. This has been a very sad week.


----------



## moddiy

It's really very sad for us to hear this news. We've been doing business with them smoothly for years. They are actually very nice people to deal with.

I'm not sure about their other vendors and suppliers, but just to clarify that they always pay us full upfront before all shipments are made, not credit as some have mentioned previously.

Actually we just made a new shipment to them yesterday, probably around 3000 units of items. We didn't aware of this shocking news or we'd of course try to get in touch with Mark or Bucky first.

The last PO was sent to us on 6-Feb, so I'd assume everything was still normal before that day. I just can't understand how can it be developed this like in just past couple days.

In coming few days, we'll see if the package actually got delivered, and we can confirm that they are still working there and are trying to get things back to normal.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddiy*
> 
> It's really very sad for us to hear this news. We've been doing business with them smoothly for years. They are actually very nice people to deal with.
> 
> I'm not sure about their other vendors and suppliers, but just to clarify that they always pay us full upfront before all shipments are made, not credit as some have mentioned previously.
> 
> Actually we just made a new shipment to them yesterday, probably around 3000 units of items. We didn't aware of this shocking news or we'd of course try to get in touch with Mark or Bucky first.
> 
> The last PO was sent to us on 6-Feb, so I'd assume everything was still normal before that day. I just can't understand how can it be developed this like in just past couple days.
> 
> In coming few days, we'll see if the package actually got delivered, and we can confirm that they are still working there and are trying to get things back to normal.


That kind of ties in with what another user said about this all happening over the weekend. And according to other members who had returns already en route, it probably won't be delivered and will end up back in your hands after a few failed delivery attempts.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Mr. Friga has never been...How can I put this...an honest man...In my experience...Again, I've been doing business with Frozen since they actually opened...Talked to him a few times...I've also heard the "rumors" about his tantrums and "demons"...
> 
> Since Mr. Friga, is playing a game of smoke and mirrors, I think this is a very simple situation.
> 
> 1) Stop buying product from FrozenCPU period. At least until there IS a statement.
> 2) When the shop re-opens, make an ethical decision based on all 4 corners of the situation.
> 
> Who cares about the he-said-she-said? You're literally relying on Judas to tell you what happened when 3 disciples have already told you, within the confines of this discussion, what happened.
> 
> From what I've been told, since I was actually interested in looking at the business, Friga has over 5m worth of inventory on hand. As a business OWNER, if an employee did the damage Friga claims, even 10k worth of damage in my warehouse, you'd be seeing cops. Period. Any owner would because at that point it's about product integrity ESPECIALLY with the insurance company. UNLESS if you do the damage yourself.
> 
> There's arguably a couple grand of damage in the photos we've already seen...Insurance? File a police report? Especially if it was an employee...
> 
> Come on Knucklehead - Business 101.


I don't care who's fault was it. That's shouldnt even matter except for the FrozenCpu.

Will take 5-7 business days for the bank to get me my money back. I'm no longer worried about my money.


----------



## Str8Klownin

After seeing their Facebook, it's sad to think a lot of this could have heen avoided by a simple statement. Nothing long and extensive, just a simple "things happened and all orders will be fulfilled in timely manner. Please bear with me". People can sympathize with that.


----------



## Reece Leu

Any more important news?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Well, I really didn't enjoy catching up on all the goings on in this thread since it disappeared then returned and seeing the pictures posts from elsewhere.
> 
> I'm really saddened for all those affected by this, the employees, the customers with their orders in limbo (I'm one, albeit just a small order), and for the owner. What a mess both figuratively and literally. I just hope everyone is able to recover and be made whole from this and hopefully sooner than later. If FCPU is able to survive this, and I really hope they do, I hope it's because apologies are made wherever they may be due, fences are mended wherever still possible, and changes for the better are made so that nothing like this ever happens again, and if that's not possible or just not going to happen for whatever the reason, then I at least hope everyone is able to put it behind them and lucky enough to move on to something better.
> 
> Also, seeing an image posted of this busted up on the floor also makes me really sad.
> 
> FrozenCPU Tech Station Gaming PC
> http://mnpctech.com/frozencpu-tech-station-gaming-pc.html


.........wow? I wondered what that was when I saw it in the photos but now that I know it was a beauty of a custom PC I share your feelings sir.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> BTW, I don't know how many people know this, but it seems like a good time to remind/tell people.
> 
> IF you are going to place an order with Performance PCs ... remember to put the code "OCN55" in the coupon code box at checkout. OCN members with that code get 5.5% off their order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrozenCPU had one for 5.1% off, but, well ...


Yes, to reiterate there is a ;arguer discount for Valentine's day at present.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I heard it was because the owner fed the employees after midnight.


You're dating yourself dude.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> So the owner threw a tantrum like a two year old and that's why we cant have Cocaine energy drink?


This would be funny if we still had plenty of other places to shop for this type of gear than we now do. Oh and if people weren't having to do chargebacks etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> Not that it really matters, but......Alcohol isn't the problem. Nearly an appetizer. Makes those who have battled look really bad.....This isn't what represents this mess.


What the hell does that even mean? Nobody should be speculating and judging either way re "addictions", but we have photo as well as plenty of anecdotal evidence that alcohol very much _was_ a main problem here. And your comment is an insult to recovering and/or struggling alcoholics in general too.


----------



## zmn668

I do want to thank you all for bringing this information to light. I have been shopping with FCPU for many yrs and have always been pleased with my experience. In fact, I emailed Joe on Friday to inquire about when they might get in the EK Monarch RAM blocks and I got a response in less than an hr from Bucky that they expected 90 in Mon or Tues this week as they had 30 orders waiting for fulfillment for the blocks. I replied that it was this level of responsiveness that has made me a loyal customer and he replied cordially. Seemed all was fine there and I placed my order Monday eve without giving it another thought. I got the usual packing email Tues AM but nothing since. I emailed Bucky Wed to see if they had come in as I also have some other parts for a customer build in the order and of course no reply. I tried calling yesterday to see if I could speak with them and got the out of service message. I then thought something is very wrong. It was then that I looked online and saw all the information. Sadly, I do not expect this damage to the business to be resolved as I can only imagine the financial and likely legal ramifications all these charge backs will bring so I immediately contacted Paypal to start a claim. Very sad to see things go this way and so quickly as I was corresponding with them Friday and it seemed they expected business as usual.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moddiy*
> 
> It's really very sad for us to hear this news. We've been doing business with them smoothly for years. They are actually very nice people to deal with.
> 
> I'm not sure about their other vendors and suppliers, but just to clarify that they always pay us full upfront before all shipments are made, not credit as some have mentioned previously.
> 
> Actually we just made a new shipment to them yesterday, probably around 3000 units of items. We didn't aware of this shocking news or we'd of course try to get in touch with Mark or Bucky first.
> 
> The last PO was sent to us on 6-Feb, so I'd assume everything was still normal before that day. I just can't understand how can it be developed this like in just past couple days.
> 
> In coming few days, we'll see if the package actually got delivered, and we can confirm that they are still working there and are trying to get things back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of ties in with what another user said about this all happening over the weekend. And according to other members who had returns already en route, it probably won't be delivered and will end up back in your hands after a few failed delivery attempts.
Click to expand...

I sure hope not because moddiy is shipping from Hong Kong. Would an international package like that even get shipped back overseas if no one accepts delivery? I assume if it did it would be at an additional expense to moddiy, and that probably wouldn't be cheap. No?


----------



## Ninhalem

I posted this in the PPCS discount code thread 3 weeks ago when I was trying to do some shopping.

Posting here so that people can see the requirements for using the PPCS OCN discount code:
Quote:


> That sounds like the solution. I just tried using the coupon on $50 worth of goods (with shipping) and no good. Once I passed $65 the code took effect.


I also tried amounts below $65 in $5 increments but the code only took effect once the $65 minimum was reached.

Hope this helps.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I sure hope not because moddiy is shipping from Hong Kong. Would an international package like that even get shipped back overseas if no one accepts delivery? I assume if it did it would be at an additional expense to moddiy, and that probably wouldn't be cheap. No?


Depending on the courier, yes, it should be returned. We recently had to ship some controller circuit board back to one of our providers for firmware updates and repairs and they we returned because the recipient refused them not knowing what they were. So they came back to us, for additional shipping charges obviously. That was with FedEx, so I'm not really sure how other couriers work


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I sure hope not because moddiy is shipping from Hong Kong. Would an international package like that even get shipped back overseas if no one accepts delivery? I assume if it did it would be at an additional expense to moddiy, and that probably wouldn't be cheap. No?


But because its an international shipment, if the order fails to be delivered, I think (depending on the shipper), they will simply take it back to their shipping facility and place the packages on hold for the customer to come pick them up at the facility. Most shippers will hold them for upwards of 30 days (Royal Mail does this for 21 days) before actually returning them unless specific conditions are made. I'm sure Hong Kong has different rules and depending on the carrier, they could pay nothing, or have to pay the return costs.

For example, if you send something to another country in say a USPS flat rate box to another country, if it is returned, the US sender isn't charged anything.

http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/immc7_024.htm

For UPS, if its undeliverable, they hang on to it waiting for instructions, then to get it back, additional charges apply ($10 per package).

https://www.ups.com/content/bs/en/shipping/cost/additional.html

Again, it varies massively by country and by carrier.


----------



## moddiy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> I sure hope not because moddiy is shipping from Hong Kong. Would an international package like that even get shipped back overseas if no one accepts delivery? I assume if it did it would be at an additional expense to moddiy, and that probably wouldn't be cheap. No?


Yes, the package will be returned eventually if it's failed to be delivered.

The shipped goods and possible additional expense don't really matter, we don't even mind making a new free reshipment to them later when their operation is resumed.

I just hope the package will be received to know they are doing fine there, after all we have been running smoothly with them for years.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Day 3. Respect for the owner is lost at this point, grown adult, cant respond to any means of communication. He's a danger to himself and society. Only way I will shop there again is if he has 0 ties with the company. I refuse to support this individual in any way shape or form. In my eyes an owner in this position is a criminal.

You work hard to develop a business, as the owner your reputation relies directly on your business. This guy's reputation is now trashed. FronzeCPU can easily live on if a new owner comes along and builds it up similar to how it was. The employees made the business not this owner which (even if he didn't do the damage) is outright wrong for not responding to something that is unusual with his business. I hope the company lives in the idea that they provided the smoothest possible pathway for enthusiasts to get products they needed, fast. The owner isn't doing his part in restoring a business with a (once) solid foundation.


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoatOnGoat*
> 
> Day 3. Respect for the owner is lost at this point, grown adult, cant respond to any means of communication. He's a danger to himself and society.


Easy there killer, lets try and keep things in perspective here.....


----------



## morencyam

He kind of has a point. Whether he plans on staying in business or not, he needs to make some kind official statement and put something on his website. If they do reopen, I'd have a hard time ordering from them for fear that something like this may happen again. In such a niche market, trust and reputation are everything.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRHudson*
> 
> Easy there killer, lets try and keep things in perspective here.....


Honestly, I think he is.

It's been 3 days that OCN has been following this story. Rumors are that this has been going on for 5 days now.

I agree with him in this respect. This had dragged on way too long for no official word from the owner on any forum or even his own site. That is total irresponsibility on his part. He knows damn well that the community is looking at whats going on. The message from Kyle over at HardOCP is 3 days old now (10:21pm on 2/10). He certainly should have responded to someone by now with an update.


----------



## msgclb

I'm sitting here trying to decide what to do and when to do it!

I have an order still stuck in the packaging phase and I wouldn't be surprised that it never ever goes to the next phase.

It turns out that this was my 20th order from FrozenCPU and I never had any problems in the past.

I paid for this order with PayPal so it looks like I need to find out how to ask for my money back.


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> He kind of has a point. Whether he plans on staying in business or not, he needs to make some kind official statement and put something on his website. If they do reopen, I'd have a hard time ordering from them for fear that something like this may happen again. In such a niche market, trust and reputation are everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Honestly, I think he is.
> 
> It's been 3 days that OCN has been following this story. Rumors are that this has been going on for 5 days now.
> 
> I agree with him in this respect. This had dragged on way too long for no official word from the owner on any forum or even his own site. That is total irresponsibility on his part. He knows damn well that the community is looking at whats going on. The message from Kyle over at HardOCP is 3 days old now. He certainly should have responded to someone by now with an update.


Guess I'm just nitpicking about the "danger to society" part. Of course if the poster means modder society then yea they guy is damaging it.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I'm sitting here trying to decide what to do and when to do it!
> 
> I have an order still stuck in the packaging phase and I wouldn't be surprised that it never ever goes to the next phase.
> It turns out that this was my 20th order from FrozenCPU and I never had any problems in the past.
> 
> I paid for this order with PayPal so it looks like I need to find out how to ask for my money back.


What you want to do is up to you.

The owner may come to his senses, open the doors, get some people in there and start shipping out orders later today ... or tomorrow ... on next week ... or never. So the choice to cancel your order or not is up to you.

As far what to do IF you cant to cancel the order and dispute it with Paypal:

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/security/seller-dispute-resolution

It takes about 10 days from the time you launch the dispute before you get your money back.


----------



## chartiet

Man, i understand all the in's and out's, but at some point we maybe need the ex employees to come back after the owner settles down. How long this will take, I don't know. The employees don't owe it to us. If I worked there, I would try to get him help and have him take a step back and (employees) get back to serving the community. Did they have a day to day manager or was the owner involved in a lot of the day to day? Ive worked at a few places with a "crazy" boss/owner/manager, but, he wasn't involved with the actual day to day of the bizz.

Add: But, if this was going on and the final straw was reached, then the employees can make what ever choice is best for them and family. Bummer man. Condolences.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

This is just upsetting. I just finished drawing up specs for a case mod I wanted to log here.. I've spent thousands through FCPU. They have always been instantly responsive to e-mails and calls. I'm not going to speculate, but perhaps we should consider the well being of Mr. Friga until we know the full story. This is unprofessional to the point where I'm convinced something is very wrong, would he really just trash his business, fire his employees and walk away from his life with a clear mind? I've received a decade of flawless service going back to when this was a very small-time outfit. followed by 3 days of chaos is very strange. If addiction is involved I sincerely hope he gets better, although as far as I know that part is not confirmed.

I will wait until I hear something before I place my orders elsewhere. I'm willing to give FCPU another chance after all of the phenomenal service, but some honest truth needs to come out followed by a remedy.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Despite what he apparently thinks, you just can't put your head in the snow and hide.


I'm pretty sure he can.

There are certainly some consequences with dropping all responsibilities and leaving, or doing nothing, but it most certainly can be done, and can be survived.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> It is irresponsible and it is affecting many people now.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> If someone wasn't being understanding they were probably a horrible piece of garbage of a person right?


If I'm not living up to a contract, I don't expect understanding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Be a little considerate of others and treat them the way you would like to be treated yourself.


The thing about the golden rule is how subjective it is. How l like to be treated is quite disconcerting to many, and many others like to be treated in ways that I find profoundly annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> It's been said through third hand reports.
> 
> Personally I think it is a lie, because if an employee did that, I would secure the building, call the police, give them the security tapes, file a complaint, have them arrested for destruction of private property (since as an employee, they don't own it), have them arrested, file a civil lawsuit against them to get the damage money back.
> 
> Now, as I said above, if I, the business owner did all that damage, as long as I didn't file an insurance claim, police don't have to get involved at all for me destroying my own property.
> 
> Since there are no police reports from the area relating to anything like that in the past 7 days (and yes, people have been looking), odds are, the whole "An Employee trashed the place" line is most likely bunk.


Unless there are dead bodies involved, it's not worth calling the police in Rochester, unless you want your dog put down for free.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Unless there are dead bodies involved, it's not worth calling the police in Rochester, unless you want your dog put down for free.


That is the most cynical, and quite possibly truthful, thing I've read today.

Although the "in Rochester" part probably is unnecessary.


----------



## WindowsRevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> That is the most cynical, and quite possibly truthful, thing I've read today.
> 
> Although the "in Rochester" part probably is unnecessary.


+1 on this, and "in Rochester" definitely not necessary.


----------



## Poisoner

I think a lot of you guys are getting upset over nothing. Maybe monkey poo has hit the fan but let's keep things in perspective. Frozen CPU has always been good to us, even when we mess up. So let's do the same for frozen CPU.

Money and computers come and go. People and lives do not. If you have never struggled with addiction consider yourself lucky.

I just spent $250 over at performance pcs. But I would of rather spent $275 with frozen CPU.


----------



## skupples

I would rather keep my money in Florida. ;
Oh and pay $9 for overnight shipping instead of $25 for 3-5 day.


----------



## krel

So what watercooling component sellers are there on the west coast, if any? I've ordered most everything from FrozenCPU, but if I'm going to be looking for another source, it'd be nice to find something closer.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

I am astounded at how far the moderators have let these threads go.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I am astounded at how far the moderators have let these threads go.


It was closed down for a good 14 hours to clean a lot of the junk up. and this is actually one of the first times I have not seen a senior moderator viewing the thread...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> It was closed down for a good 14 hours to clean a lot of the junk up. and this is actually one of the first times I have not seen a senior moderator viewing the thread...


Shouldve just stayed closed.


----------



## morencyam

Yeah, usually there is a mod lurking to make sure things don't get out of hand again. There have been a lot of deleted posts for various reasons.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Shouldve just stayed closed.


personal opinion noted. I believe it is staying open for any further info that comes to light. the other threads on the topic were locked as most of the pertinent info is in this one.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Shouldve just stayed closed.


Problem with that is that there are so many other places linked to this thread and thew information needs to be out there so people know what's going on since the website is still accepting new orders


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Shouldve just stayed closed.


I wholeheartedly disagree.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Problem with that is that there are so many other places linked to this thread and thew information needs to be out there so people know what's going on since the website is still accepting new orders


exactly...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> It was closed down for a good 14 hours to clean a lot of the junk up. and this is actually one of the first times I have not seen a senior moderator viewing the thread...


Yup, a TON of posts were deleted and I'm guessing infractions handed out.

But it is good this thread was cleaned up and kept open, given that the company in question isn't doing anything to keep the public informed as to what's going on.

Which in a nutshell is (I guess it's time for another "recap") ...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/unsourced-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/600_50#post_23535158


----------



## Sir Beregond

Yep. Really happy this thread reopened once it was cleaned up. Important for some place to keep us informed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Would of made more sense to go at 11 or after. Not uncommon for people to not get in before they're meant to open lol.


----------



## Dmitriy

Guys, you got to realize, that he probably can't update frozencpu website or connect the telephone because he has no freaking idea how to do it. Employees that walked out were the ones updating the website and stuff. I'm not defending him he totally trashed his reputation, but now he has no way of fixing this. I wonder if frozencpu.com hosting should be notified that website has to be taken down. Right now it is just a scam website, I'm afraid some poor soul who doesn't read forums will decide to buy something with bitcoins.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

When was the last point in time anybody saw the owner in public?

Is he married?


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Honestly, I think he is.
> 
> It's been 3 days that OCN has been following this story. Rumors are that this has been going on for 5 days now.
> 
> I agree with him in this respect. This had dragged on way too long for no official word from the owner on any forum or even his own site. That is total irresponsibility on his part. He knows damn well that the community is looking at whats going on. The message from Kyle over at HardOCP is 3 days old now (10:21pm on 2/10). He certainly should have responded to someone by now with an update.


Day 6 for me sir. I ordered Sat. Night. I honestly think one of my items is laying the floor in one of the pics. It really psssssss me off too....


----------



## JRHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> He kind of has a point. Whether he plans on staying in business or not, he needs to make some kind official statement and put something on his website. If they do reopen, I'd have a hard time ordering from them for fear that something like this may happen again. In such a niche market, trust and reputation are everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Honestly, I think he is.
> 
> It's been 3 days that OCN has been following this story. Rumors are that this has been going on for 5 days now.
> 
> I agree with him in this respect. This had dragged on way too long for no official word from the owner on any forum or even his own site. That is total irresponsibility on his part. He knows damn well that the community is looking at whats going on. The message from Kyle over at HardOCP is 3 days old now. He certainly should have responded to someone by now with an update.


Guess I'm just nitpicking about the "danger to society" part. Of course if the poster means modder society then yea they guy is damaging it.


----------



## Feyris

Its been a week basically (the whole picture) , I say we all flood godaddy with info that they are pulling money not shipping and get domains index changed for now or dns taken down. Maybe they will do something! and never forget to linkback to thread

https://support.godaddy.com/


----------



## Punk4598

I remember seeing a car accident back in September then finding a local police report on the accident on the Facebook the following morning.
*Police report from Sept. 2014:*

It was posted by the Webster Police on their official Facebook page

Just thought this would shed some light on Mark's long-term drug addiction so people can actually see it's true.
Take this however you want, but I'm not trying to ruin anyone's reputation by posting this.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Oh snap.

The "juicy back story" just got real.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> While I see your reasoning, but This is a business that is taken in money, with the doors being shut down, no phones and no movement at the location. This is not the appropriate way to do business, regardless of the issues going on. Niche business or not, you do not continue to pull in money while all access to your business is cutoff with no response to the public. His credit, banks and business licence will hurt the longer it gets dragged out like this.


If there is no one there, that means there have been no batching out of the credit cards, thus he hasn't taken the money. The credit card processing company has the money basically leaving it in limbo until a batch is run through or the sales in the batch are voided the money is not in the Frozencpu bank account.

Basically you run your credit card at a store. The credit card processing center immediately drafts the money, takes their cut, and puts the rest into their account for the business. Once the Business batches out the deposit, the money is then transferred from the processing center to the businesses bank account. Until the batch is run though you can still go on your credit card machine and void out any sales at which point in time the credit card processing center returns he voided/refunded amount to the original card that was run. Depending on the company, after set amount of time without running a batch, all transactions are voided and returned.

Keep in mind that in 10+ years as far as I'm aware, they have never completely shut down without warning like this. From that we can obviously deduce that whatever things (probably more than one major event) Mark is dealing with is at minimum a once in a decade level event. Considering this is that big of a deal, it's no surprise he isn't responding, answering phone calls, or anything other than concentrating on taking care of himself.

We have no idea what all is going on with his personal life and everything else so just be patient and be fair and understanding.

Again, if you were going through the lowest time in your life in over 10 years, I would hope people would be understanding of you needing to drop off the map for a while, and you should do the same for him as well.


----------



## SoulFallen

Hmmm... If this is indeed legitimate all it does is make the rumors seem more likely it doesn't prove anything. As a side note i'm glad i heard about this I was about to order an Enthoo Luxe from Frozen cpu as it is out of stock everywhere else.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Again, if you were going through the lowest time in your life in over 10 years, I would hope people would be understanding of you needing to drop off the map for a while, and you should do the same for him as well.


Many can't simply do as you say, even though it is quite simple to do. Plus, a majority of people hardly know what distortions are, let alone interference with the mood spectrum.


----------



## kazuma16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punk4598*
> 
> I remember seeing a car accident back in September then finding a local police report on the accident on the Facebook the following morning.
> *Police report from Sept. 2014:*
> 
> It was posted by the Webster Police on their official Facebook page
> 
> Just thought this would shed some light on Mark's long-term drug addiction so people can actually see it's true.
> Take this however you want, but I'm not trying to ruin anyone's reputation by posting this.


Oh crap.....


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punk4598*
> 
> I remember seeing a car accident back in September then finding a local police report on the accident on the Facebook the following morning.
> *Police report from Sept. 2014:*
> 
> It was posted by the Webster Police on their official Facebook page
> 
> Just thought this would shed some light on Mark's long-term drug addiction so people can actually see it's true.
> Take this however you want, but I'm not trying to ruin anyone's reputation by posting this.


So because someone gets drunk and wrecks their car at midnight on a friday night, he becomes a raging alcoholic now?

This thread really needs to get it's crap together. This is getting worse than a thread on a Tea Party forum talking about Obama during an election cycle. Next there are gonna be straw-man arguments and huge stretches made that he eats babies at NAMBLA meetings. If you know him personally, attack away, if you don't, quit being stupid.


----------



## msgclb

I was doing some research and found this on Bloomberg.

Quote:


> *Background*
> 
> Mr. Mark Friga, Jr. is Owner of Frozencpu.Com, Inc. and serves as its Chief Executive Officer. After working in the IT field for places such as Kodak, Xerox, and the University of Rochester, local resident Mr. Friga saw the need to customize your PC to give it some personality and to keep it cool. In August of 1999, he opened up shop on the Internet at the uniquely named FrozenCPU.com, and offered 6 different product lines. Today, over 8000 differnet products can be purchased from the Website, and customers come from all over the world to buy at FrozenCPU.com.


I believe that I also found a picture of him!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So because someone gets drunk and wrecks their car at midnight on a friday night, he becomes a raging alcoholic now?
> 
> This thread really needs to get it's crap together. This is getting worse than a thread on a Tea Party forum talking about Obama during an election cycle. Next there are gonna be straw-man arguments and huge stretches made that he eats babies at NAMBLA meetings. If you know him personally, attack away, if you don't, quit being stupid.


Well...from what I am gathering from certain posts by folks seemingly in the know about FCPU's owner, this isn't a one time deal, but actually a big problem for him.


----------



## Suferbus

Sidewinder is up and running. I just received 2 d5 pumps and 2 400ml reservoirs yesterday, and i ordered them last Friday, pretty quick shipping I'd have to say, and he only charged 8 bucks for the shipping. On the other hand, don't expect to be able to call customer service at sidewinder because it clearly states on their website they NO LONGER ANSWER ANY PHONE CALLS, only emails, which they did answer all of my emails in a timely manner. Also, they no long ship UPS even though it says so on their website, only USPS, so don't pay the extra money. Gary himself told me that.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> If there is no one there, that means there have been no batching out of the credit cards, thus he hasn't taken the money. The credit card processing company has the money basically leaving it in limbo until a batch is run through or the sales in the batch are voided the money is not in the Frozencpu bank account.
> 
> Basically you run your credit card at a store. The credit card processing center immediately drafts the money, takes their cut, and puts the rest into their account for the business. Once the Business batches out the deposit, the money is then transferred from the processing center to the businesses bank account. Until the batch is run though you can still go on your credit card machine and void out any sales at which point in time the credit card processing center returns he voided/refunded amount to the original card that was run. Depending on the company, after set amount of time without running a batch, all transactions are voided and returned.
> 
> Keep in mind that in 10+ years as far as I'm aware, they have never completely shut down without warning like this. From that we can obviously deduce that whatever things (probably more than one major event) Mark is dealing with is at minimum a once in a decade level event. Considering this is that big of a deal, it's no surprise he isn't responding, answering phone calls, or anything other than concentrating on taking care of himself.
> 
> We have no idea what all is going on with his personal life and everything else so just be patient and be fair and understanding.
> 
> Again, if you were going through the lowest time in your life in over 10 years, I would hope people would be understanding of you needing to drop off the map for a while, and you should do the same for him as well.


That fine and all, but does not necessarily work for someone running a large business that has a website still selling product. If he is indeed working on himself, thats great, but he should have a fallback plan in place to shut down the website, or stop taking orders, or post a message at the very least. Just juking don't cut it, and I don't care what he is going through. If your going to put yourself into the position of being trusted with others money and possibly lively hoods, then you need to be held in higher regard than others, and the same exemptions do not apply to him as they might one of us. Period. Someone there has my money, even if its not him and its the credit card processing company, but it is his FAULT i spent the money to begin with, because if the website would not have been there or if there would have been a message up, I would not have purchased the items from FCPU, my customer would not be waiting for their custom p.c. right now. Stop defending this guy, seriously irresponsible on all parts.


----------



## jdstock76

I think it's time for this to get locked.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So because someone gets drunk and wrecks their car at midnight on a friday night, he becomes a raging alcoholic now?
> 
> This thread really needs to get it's crap together. This is getting worse than a thread on a Tea Party forum talking about Obama during an election cycle. Next there are gonna be straw-man arguments and huge stretches made that he eats babies at NAMBLA meetings. If you know him personally, attack away, if you don't, quit being stupid.


The report alleges he was on drugs. The other idiot that drove around the lit up cop cars investigating the accident is the raging alcoholic. The employee's accounts, plus the pics of the trashed store, plus the Houdini act plus the report leads one to hypothesize he has a problem.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I think it's time for this to get locked.


Again...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> That fine and all, but does not necessarily work for someone running a large business that has a website still selling product. If he is indeed working on himself, thats great, but he should have a fallback plan in place to shut down the website, or stop taking orders, or post a message at the very least. Just juking don't cut it, and I don't care what he is going through. If your going to put yourself into the position of being trusted with others money and possibly lively hoods, then you need to be held in higher regard than others, and the same exemptions do not apply to him as they might one of us. Period. Someone there has my money, even if its not him and its the credit card processing company, but it is his FAULT i spent the money to begin with, because if the website would not have been there or if there would have been a message up, I would not have purchased the items from FCPU, my customer would not be waiting for their custom p.c. right now. Stop defending this guy, seriously irresponsible on all parts.


Well, hopefully when you are in a dark place in your life, everyone around you shows you the same amount of understanding that you are showing here. Whilst in a low place I hope you come across a long, heavily publicized thread full of keyboard warriors with your name instead of Marks there spouting hearsay and rumor as fact and extrapolating it to the N'th degree.

I'm not defending the guy, I don't know him, or anything about him. I'm simply giving him the benefit of the doubt until his side of the story is put out. Until then, he is innocent until guilty and extended the same amount of understanding that I would hope to receive if I were in the same situation.


----------



## Loomiss

I have been a long time lurking / reader of many areas of this forum, and just recently embarked on my first custom loop. I have been ordering my merchandise from FrozenCPU and have never had an issue until now.

I am not saying that Mr. Friga is a saint or trying to remove blame, as it is he(? current speculation, awaiting official word) whom has at the least caused the gap in communication. It could very well be because of the rumors / stories that have been told in this thread, but until official word we as a community should tread a little lighter.

As a survivor of addict parents I know the mental and physical abuse that can come from an addict well. If everything is true, my heart goes out to the employees that had the courage to step up and reach out to the community. It takes a big person to live through that abuse, but it takes an even bigger one to stand up.

On the other side of the coin, we as a community are not 100% sure of what has happened, albeit the evidence is not in Mr. Friga's favor. In any case, people should show a little more reserve. There is no need to go around bashing and trash talking. Most of you have not walked close to a mile in those shoes or even been exposed to what is like. Your petty comments of "I want whats mine" show how immature people can be. Yes, you put an order, so did I. Yes, you do not have your stuff, neither do I. Stop complaining and go through the proper channels of getting your money back, I just did.

Overall, yes I am new to these forums, but I like to think I am a decent human being. Yes, this whole situation sucks, for the people who are out money to the whole community loosing a hub for products and a generally awesome company. But for as many people who reside in this community, more people should stand up and put an end to the flaming.

But alas, I am but one person. I hope some of the elders in the community will at least silently agree.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> Hmmm... If this is indeed legitimate all it does is make the rumors seem more likely it doesn't prove anything. As a side note i'm glad i heard about this I was about to order an Enthoo Luxe from Frozen cpu as it is out of stock everywhere else.


Well, here is the link to the Webster Police Departments Facebook page about the story. Dated September 21, 2014:

https://www.facebook.com/675249892509119/photos/a.675325439168231.1073741829.675249892509119/843695718997868/

So it seems totally legit.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loomiss*
> 
> I have been a long time lurking / reader of many areas of this forum, and just recently embarked on my first custom loop. I have been ordering my merchandise from FrozenCPU and have never had an issue until now.
> 
> I am not saying that Mr. Friga is a saint or trying to remove blame, as it is he(? current speculation, awaiting official word) whom has at the least caused the gap in communication. It could very well be because of the rumors / stories that have been told in this thread, but until official word we as a community should tread a little lighter.
> 
> As a survivor of addict parents I know the mental and physical abuse that can come from an addict well. If everything is true, my heart goes out to the employees that had the courage to step up and reach out to the community. It takes a big person to live through that abuse, but it takes an even bigger one to stand up.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, we as a community are not 100% sure of what has happened, albeit the evidence is not in Mr. Friga's favor. In any case, people should show a little more reserve. There is no need to go around bashing and trash talking. Most of you have not walked close to a mile in those shoes or even been exposed to what is like. Your petty comments of "I want whats mine" or "$#&* that guy" show how immature people can be. Yes, you put an order, so did I. Yes, you do not have your stuff, neither do I. Stop complaining and go through the proper channels of getting your money back, I just did.
> 
> Overall, yes I am new to these forums, but I like to think I am a decent human being. Yes, this whole situation sucks, for the people who are out money to the whole community loosing a hub for products and a generally awesome company. But for as many people who reside in this community, more people should stand up and put an end to the flaming.
> 
> But alas, I am but one person. I hope some of the elders in the community will at least silently agree.


^ This

Welcome to the forums, 99.9% of the time things aren't this flamey and actually in general everyone is extremely helpful with a ton of insight on things so don't let this fiasco get you down.

Anyway, thank you, I've been trying to say that multiple times, but you put it much better than I have.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I agree, it would be better if the owner would make a statement, but he hasn't, not in 3 days.

As many people have said many times, all he would have had to do is to put a simple statement on his web site as to what is going on ... heck, just say "We are working hard to fill your orders, please bear with us. Thank you." but he hasn't even done that. Since then, the phones have been disconnected.

So of course in the total absence of any "official response", people are going to dig and look for stuff. Such is our society today.

Mark can put all this rumor mongering to bed if he just SAYS SOMETHING and turns his phones back on and starts answering peoples emails.


----------



## kazuma16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Well, hopefully when you are in a dark place in your life, everyone around you shows you the same amount of understanding that you are showing here. Whilst in a low place I hope you come across a long, heavily publicized thread full of keyboard warriors with your name instead of Marks there spouting hearsay and rumor as fact and extrapolating it to the N'th degree.
> 
> I'm not defending the guy, I don't know him, or anything about him. I'm simply giving him the benefit of the doubt until his side of the story is put out. Until then, he is innocent until guilty and extended the same amount of understanding that I would hope to receive if I were in the same situation.


Well said!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I agree, it would be better if the owner would make a statement, but he hasn't, not in 3 days.
> 
> As many people have said many times, all he would have had to do is to put a simple statement on his web site as to what is going on ... heck, just say "We are working hard to fill your orders, please bear with us. Thank you." but he hasn't even done that. Since then, the phones have been disconnected.
> 
> So of course in the total absence of any "official response", people are going to dig and look for stuff. Such is our society today.
> 
> Mark can put all this rumor mongering to bed if he just SAYS SOMETHING and turns his phones back on and starts answering peoples emails.


The phone's being disconnected is a dead give away to where this is headed. You don't cut your phone service if your planning on coming back or fulfilling orders.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DNMock* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loomiss*
> 
> I have been a long time lurking / reader of many areas of this forum, and just recently embarked on my first custom loop. I have been ordering my merchandise from FrozenCPU and have never had an issue until now.
> 
> I am not saying that Mr. Friga is a saint or trying to remove blame, as it is he(? current speculation, awaiting official word) whom has at the least caused the gap in communication. It could very well be because of the rumors / stories that have been told in this thread, but until official word we as a community should tread a little lighter.
> 
> As a survivor of addict parents I know the mental and physical abuse that can come from an addict well. If everything is true, my heart goes out to the employees that had the courage to step up and reach out to the community. It takes a big person to live through that abuse, but it takes an even bigger one to stand up.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, we as a community are not 100% sure of what has happened, albeit the evidence is not in Mr. Friga's favor. In any case, people should show a little more reserve. There is no need to go around bashing and trash talking. Most of you have not walked close to a mile in those shoes or even been exposed to what is like. Your petty comments of "I want whats mine" or "$#&* that guy" show how immature people can be. Yes, you put an order, so did I. Yes, you do not have your stuff, neither do I. Stop complaining and go through the proper channels of getting your money back, I just did.
> 
> Overall, yes I am new to these forums, but I like to think I am a decent human being. Yes, this whole situation sucks, for the people who are out money to the whole community loosing a hub for products and a generally awesome company. But for as many people who reside in this community, more people should stand up and put an end to the flaming.
> 
> But alas, I am but one person. I hope some of the elders in the community will at least silently agree.





> ^ This
> 
> Welcome to the forums, 99.9% of the time things aren't this flamey and actually in general everyone is extremely helpful with a ton of insight on things so don't let this fiasco get you down.
> 
> Anyway, thank you, I've been trying to say that multiple times, but you put it much better than I have.


*AGREED!*


----------



## Lutfij

Seconded!


----------



## LOKI23NY

Wow sorry to see the news and I hope everything can work out some how. They have been a go to vendor for odd and ends that I couldn't find easily in other places for a long time. Always had great things to say about the customer service and recommended them to a lot of friends.


----------



## OwaN

This thread serves no purpose anymore. Its been well established that people shouldn't be attempting to order from FCPU at this point, and pretty much everything after that is rampant speculation and nonsense. Until there is a return to business as usual, a complete shutdown, or a statement by the owner regarding those two things, we can't do anything about it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> So what watercooling component sellers are there on the west coast, if any? I've ordered most everything from FrozenCPU, but if I'm going to be looking for another source, it'd be nice to find something closer.


I believe the only one is SVC. I'm in Northern California, and FCPU (my favorite) and PPCS are the only ounces I've purchased from. But I don't know how SVC stacks up to them


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Well, hopefully when you are in a dark place in your life, everyone around you shows you the same amount of understanding that you are showing here. Whilst in a low place I hope you come across a long, heavily publicized thread full of keyboard warriors with your name instead of Marks there spouting hearsay and rumor as fact and extrapolating it to the N'th degree.
> 
> I'm not defending the guy, I don't know him, or anything about him. I'm simply giving him the benefit of the doubt until his side of the story is put out. Until then, he is innocent until guilty and extended the same amount of understanding that I would hope to receive if I were in the same situation.


Give me a few hundred dollars of your money and lets see how you feel about it. Heck, why don't me and you hop on over to the FCPU website and order you some p.c. components, I'm sure once he is out of his dark place, you will get what you ordered. Ya I didnt think so. And dont give me no bull about you would be okay with it, because you would not. I run a business and my customers expect my product to be on time, and i depend on trustworthy merchants to help me achieve that. This is how I feed my family. I have people in place that can step in my shoes if need be, In case i am in a dark place as you say, and they are able take care of my customers, give them their money back, i..e. what ever is needed if something were to ever happen. This is nothing more than a criminal action, and I am sure fcpu will be sued for this.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Give me a few hundred dollars of your money and lets see how you feel about it. Heck, why don't me and you hop on over to the FCPU website and order you some p.c. components, I'm sure once he is out of his dark place, you will get what you ordered. Ya I didnt think so. And dont give me no bull about you would be okay with it, because you would not. I run a business and my customers expect my product to be on time, and i depend on trustworthy merchants to help me achieve that. This is how I feed my family. I have people in place that can step in my shoes if need be, In case i am in a dark place as you say, and they are able take care of my customers, give them their money back, i..e. what ever is needed if something were to ever happen. This is nothing more than a criminal action, and I am sure fcpu will be sued for this.


Glad to finally see a post of someone who get's it. The sympathizing in this thread was starting to make me ill. lol


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwaN*
> 
> This thread serves no purpose anymore. Its been well established that people shouldn't be attempting to order from FCPU at this point, and pretty much everything after that is rampant speculation and nonsense. Until there is a return to business as usual, a complete shutdown, or a statement by the owner regarding those two things, we can't do anything about it.


sad thing is, and the part that makes me so upset, is not everyone that utilizes FCPU reads OCN, and they are still just spending away. Sickening.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwaN*
> 
> This thread serves no purpose anymore. Its been well established that people shouldn't be attempting to order from FCPU at this point, and pretty much everything after that is rampant speculation and nonsense. Until there is a return to business as usual, a complete shutdown, or a statement by the owner regarding those two things, we can't do anything about it.


I agree with that you are trying to relate, but disagree that it doesn't serve a purpose still.

Yeah, the sensational stuff should be toned down, but what is posted is a matter of public record.

But beyond that, until Mark puts up a message on his page ... or locks his shopping cart on his site ... then this thread, unfortunately serves a purpose.

Honestly, I wish he would just lock the shopping cart and answer emails. That would solve the issue that HE created and the sensationalism could be stopped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> sad thing is, and the part that makes me so upset, is not everyone that utilizes FCPU reads OCN, and they are still just spending away. Sickening.


Agreed, but there have been multiple people here who didn't see this nightmare when the thread was locked and hidden, who placed orders, and when it was unlocked, they regretted not seeing it. So while this thread doesn't solve all the problems, it does help.


----------



## OwaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> sad thing is, and the part that makes me so upset, is not everyone that utilizes FCPU reads OCN, and they are still just spending away. Sickening.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I agree with that you are trying to relate, but disagree that it doesn't serve a purpose still.
> 
> Yeah, the sensational stuff should be toned down, but what is posted is a matter of public record.
> 
> But beyond that, until Mark puts up a message on his page ... or locks his shopping cart on his site ... then this thread, unfortunately serves a purpose.
> 
> Honestly, I wish he would just lock the shopping cart and answer emails. That would solve the issue that HE created and the sensationalism could be stopped.
> Agreed, but there have been multiple people here who didn't see this nightmare when the thread was locked and hidden, who placed orders, and when it was unlocked, they regretted not seeing it. So while this thread doesn't solve all the problems, it does help.


Agreed that it sucks, but now that its been pretty well established here, its beyond the power of this thread to reach anyone new, and all the sensationalism is just bordering on the absurd at this point... spamming godaddy with links to this thread so they pull his domain? Really? I don't think it should be hidden since most of the news stories about it point back here, but what is there to be gained by continued posting to this thread? Either way, this will be the last I say about the topic


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Give me a few hundred dollars of your money and lets see how you feel about it. Heck, why don't me and you hop on over to the FCPU website and order you some p.c. components, I'm sure once he is out of his dark place, you will get what you ordered. Ya I didnt think so. And dont give me no bull about you would be okay with it, because you would not. I run a business and my customers expect my product to be on time, and i depend on trustworthy merchants to help me achieve that. This is how I feed my family. I have people in place that can step in my shoes if need be, In case i am in a dark place as you say, and they are able take care of my customers, give them their money back, i..e. what ever is needed if something were to ever happen. This is nothing more than a criminal action, and I am sure fcpu will be sued for this.


Yep. This is exactly right.

You don't go a week like this.


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Give me a few hundred dollars of your money and lets see how you feel about it. Heck, why don't me and you hop on over to the FCPU website and order you some p.c. components, I'm sure once he is out of his dark place, you will get what you ordered. Ya I didnt think so. And dont give me no bull about you would be okay with it, because you would not. I run a business and my customers expect my product to be on time, and i depend on trustworthy merchants to help me achieve that. This is how I feed my family. I have people in place that can step in my shoes if need be, In case i am in a dark place as you say, and they are able take care of my customers, give them their money back, i..e. what ever is needed if something were to ever happen. This is nothing more than a criminal action, and I am sure fcpu will be sued for this.


Lol, criminal. Keep working on that law degree.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Give me a few hundred dollars of your money and lets see how you feel about it. Heck, why don't me and you hop on over to the FCPU website and order you some p.c. components, I'm sure once he is out of his dark place, you will get what you ordered. Ya I didnt think so. And dont give me no bull about you would be okay with it, because you would not. I run a business and my customers expect my product to be on time, and i depend on trustworthy merchants to help me achieve that. This is how I feed my family. I have people in place that can step in my shoes if need be, In case i am in a dark place as you say, and they are able take care of my customers, give them their money back, i..e. what ever is needed if something were to ever happen. This is nothing more than a criminal action, and I am sure fcpu will be sued for this.


I run my own business and have on multiple occasions had customers have well over $10,000 dollars in past due invoices. As long as that customer has not given me any type of concerns or problems in the past, I have no issues continuing to work with them as they slowly pay it down.

Frozen CPU as far as I'm aware has not taken customers money without giving them their product in the last 10 years, so they have shown no signs in the past for concern. Yes, I do practice what I preach. And before you give me that nonsense of "well you won't be in business much longer with that approach" B.S. We've operated in the green every year for 10 years. Being fair, honest, and understanding in business actually works pretty well.


----------



## dave12

I dunno what is going on in here but it seems odd that FCPU would be able to operate as a one man operation with as large as it is. Generally, even if the point man/owner of a business is hands on on everything and has some trouble, the companies accountant can jump in as the fiduciary while the senior operations types keep the ball rolling.

Seems odd everything can go from full on to dead overnight.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I dunno what is going on in here but it seems odd that FCPU would be able to operate as a one man operation with as large as it is. Generally, even if the point man/owner of a business is hands on on everything and has some trouble, the companies accountant can jump in as the fiduciary while the senior operations types keep the ball rolling.
> 
> Seems odd everything can go from full on to dead overnight.


if the police were called and responded to whatever incident occurred that led to that destruction in the office, it's very possible mark is being held on charges related to intoxication, if not more. But thats purely speculation, but it does seem to fit the bill given the fact that when people went there to investigate to see if they were open, the place was completely shut down.


----------



## doctakedooty

I have done my fair share of things and went through addiction. I have done rehab etc. Point is addiction is hard and blinds you because all you care about is your next drink. With that said I have had a few duis and public into and a few other things and you are not innocent until proven guilty in this country you may think you are but your not everyone even the courts you are guilty until you can prove your innocent. I do feel bad for the guy on a personal level and not because of the way he acted or is acting now but because there are so many a.a. groups and places to help you with addiction but you have to want to be better before you can be helped. There is a reason the first step of the twelve steps is admit I have a problem is because until you 100% believe that for yourself it's a waste of time. Even if all this is speculation I am sure his employees have tried to help many of times. Now again this is all speculation so just stating what I have gathered and know personally through my 3 years of sobriety and recover.

Business stand point this is taking a ant hill and turning it into a mo in tain I say that because all this could have been avoided and minimized the damages by just posting something then everyone would have been fine. Another scenario is he may not be able to post a official word as since he got that duo a few months ago he could be serving his jail time or violated probation or caught a new charge. Anyways I feel sorry for him and rather or not he loses his business I hope for his own life he finds help and sticks with it addiction to anything is no way to live your life especially in altered state of drugs and alcohol. For his employees there great guys dealt with them many of times I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually banned together and open there own shop.


----------



## SabbathHB

Has anyone thought he may be in jail?? NOT trying to start ANOTHER rumor but seriously. I for one don't want to see another thread about this closed. We all want/need to know whats going on. Trashing Mark doesn't do anyone any good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Small business, sole proprietorship, he probably did most of the leg work when it came to running the business, and had an outside accountant. It wasn't a corporation like alot of people believe. And if the police were called and responded to whatever incident occurred that led to that destruction in the office, it's very possible mark is being held on charges related to intoxication, if not more. But thats purely speculation, but it does seem to fit the bill given the fact that when people went there to investigate to see if they were open, the place was completely shut down.


I was just typing out that for all we know he could be in jail right now. We all need to take things down a notch so this thread isn't locked too.


----------



## chartiet

Im assuming hes at home sleeping it off or still partying.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I have done my fair share of things and went through addiction. I have done rehab etc. Point is addiction is hard and blinds you because all you care about is your next drink. With that said I have had a few duis and public into and a few other things and you are not innocent until proven guilty in this country you may think you are but your not everyone even the courts you are guilty until you can prove your innocent. I do feel bad for the guy on a personal level and not because of the way he acted or is acting now but because there are so many a.a. groups and places to help you with addiction but you have to want to be better before you can be helped. There is a reason the first step of the twelve steps is admit I have a problem is because until you 100% believe that for yourself it's a waste of time. Even if all this is speculation I am sure his employees have tried to help many of times. Now again this is all speculation so just stating what I have gathered and know personally through my 3 years of sobriety and recover.
> 
> Business stand point this is taking a ant hill and turning it into a mo in tain I say that because all this could have been avoided and minimized the damages by just posting something then everyone would have been fine. Another scenario is he may not be able to post a official word as since he got that duo a few months ago he could be serving his jail time or violated probation or caught a new charge. Anyways I feel sorry for him and rather or not he loses his business I hope for his own life he finds help and sticks with it addiction to anything is no way to live your life especially in altered state of drugs and alcohol. For his employees there great guys dealt with them many of times I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually banned together and open there own shop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> Has anyone thought he may be in jail?? NOT trying to start ANOTHER rumor but seriously. I for one don't want to see another thread about this closed. We all want/need to know whats going on. Trashing Mark doesn't do anyone any good.
> I was just typing out that for all we know he could be in jail right now. We all need to take things down a notch so this thread isn't locked too.


Well HARDocp was reporting that they were in touch with mark (very shortly after this happened) and that he claimed that it was an employee that caused all of this. However none of the information posted so far seems to fit that at all. Then the former employee's started coming forward for the community sake to prevent people from ordering. The only thing I could think that would precipitate his entire staff quitting on the spot and the entire place being trashed is that some sort of fight broke out in the store, police were called, arrests were made, or charges pressed, but like i said, all just speculation based off what has been provided. We wont know for sure.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> For his employees there great guys dealt with them many of times I wouldn't be surprised if they eventually banned together and open there own shop.


Odds are they can't, because the rumors are (and with every passing day, they seem less and less like rumors and more like the truth) that everyone was either fired or quit. Also, even he hasn't bothered to show up at the store for days now. So personally, given everything that has come to light, I'm pretty much going to say ... Stick an apple in the mouth, this pig is roasted.

As far as the employees banding together and starting up their own place? I highly doubt it. It will take them months, if not longer, to get together, incorporate, get a building, get business credit, get a merchant account, set up a web site, get stock, and start advertising.

I don't claim to know the extent of FrozenCPU's operation, but I would guesstimate it would take at least 6 months and a quarter million dollars to "start from scratch".

Odds are, if Mark was smart, he's man up, talk to a company like Performance PCs, Sidewinder, Xoxide, or the like and see if they want to buy out his stock and web site. Then maybe that company would rebrand it under a new name (and different than what they already own) and basically have an existing company take it over and start over, and hire back the old employees to run the place while they transfer in one of their own managers to manage.


----------



## Drinks the Kool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Would of made more sense to go at 11 or after. Not uncommon for people to not get in before they're meant to open lol.


I drive past there almost everyday and there has been no activity since Friday.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well HARDocp was reporting that they were in touch with mark (very shortly after this happened) and that he claimed that it was an employee that caused all of this. However none of the information posted so far seems to fit that at all. Then the former employee's started coming forward for the community sake to prevent people from ordering. The only thing I could think that would precipitate his entire staff quitting on the spot and the entire place being trashed is that some sort of fight broke out in the store, police were called, arrests were made, or charges pressed, but like i said, all just speculation based off what has been provided. We wont know for sure.


No offense to Kyle, but HardOCP has had their nose up Marks/FrozenCPU's ass for a long time.

Not to mention the fact that Kyle talked to Mark 3 days ago, and that doesn't mean that Mark didn't lie to Kyle and Kyle just reported what was said. Besides, 3 days is a long time, something could have easily changed and Mark just decided to say "bag it" and walk away ... or in this case, intentionally had his phones disconnected.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Small business, sole proprietorship, he probably did most of the leg work when it came to running the business, and had an outside accountant. It wasn't a corporation like alot of people believe.


This is the most hilarious post I've seen in here today...


----------



## chartiet

Someone is lying. Who will it be?


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> The phone's being disconnected is a dead give away to where this is headed. You don't cut your phone service if your planning on coming back or fulfilling orders.


I was hoping for the best and was not going to dispute the charge until this happened.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> This is the most hilarious post I've seen in here today...


I laughed as well, elaborate? lol I was told from another source that they were sole proprietorship, not a corporation, havent done any research on it.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Odds are they can't, because the rumors are (and with every passing day, they seem less and less like rumors and more like the truth) that everyone was either fired or quit. Also, even he hasn't bothered to show up at the store for days now. So personally, given everything that has come to light, I'm pretty much going to say ... Stick an apple in the mouth, this pig is roasted.
> 
> As far as the employees banding together and starting up their own place? I highly doubt it. It will take them months, if not longer, to get together, incorporate, get a building, get business credit, get a merchant account, set up a web site, get stock, and start advertising.
> 
> I don't claim to know the extent of FrozenCPU's operation, but I would guesstimate it would take at least 6 months and a quarter million dollars to "start from scratch".
> 
> Odds are, if Mark was smart, he's man up, talk to a company like Performance PCs, Sidewinder, Xoxide, or the like and see if they want to buy out his stock and web site. Then maybe that company would rebrand it under a new name (and different than what they already own) and basically have an existing company take it over and start over, and hire back the old employees to run the place while they transfer in one of their own managers to manage.


I agree I wouldn't think they would start up overnight it would take time but with there knowledge and knowing of how to run a successful operation like that it could be done especially when they dealt with the suppliers they have good cred with them to get the stuff to get up and going.

Another idea is he was broke and bank was taking everything so he got drunk and decided to destroy eeverything anyways. I have seen that many of times people destroy there homes or business to make it a pain for the bank.

No matter the reason the damage to the business name has been done it can recover but it will take time and if he has the funds to support it while it rebuilds it's name and credibility if his accounts haven't been suspended.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I agree I wouldn't think they would start up overnight it would take time but with there knowledge and knowing of how to run a successful operation like that it could be done especially when they dealt with the suppliers they have good cred with them to get the stuff to get up and going.
> 
> Another idea is he was broke and bank was taking everything so he got drunk and decided to destroy eeverything anyways. I have seen that many of times people destroy there homes or business to make it a pain for the bank.
> 
> No matter the reason the damage to the business name has been done it can recover but it will take time and if he has the funds to support it while it rebuilds it's name and credibility if his accounts haven't been suspended.


Agreed.

But once his merchant company cancels his account, his is done for. He may as well file bankruptcy and wait 7 years. His credit will be shot and no other bank will touch him to set up another merchant account, which is key to running an online site. It will take another person, even if Mark is a "silent partner" to fit the bill and be on the hook for the merchant account.

Odds are, if they haven't cancelled his merchant account already, it will be gone come early next week.

Personally, I think the damage to FrozenCPU is done, at least as far as Mark is concerned.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I laughed as well, elaborate? lol I was told from another source that they were sole proprietorship, not a corporation, havent done any research on it.


It's a corporation, filed in 2001. You can search the business info with New York, just like any other state.


----------



## MaggieMae308

I live by FrozenCPU. I know many of the folks who have worked there. My husband was associated with Mark Friga at previous employment when he first began his company. I can tell you that as long as we have known him, he has been a loud-mouthed, hot-head and runs hot and cold in his relationships with anyone and everyone. You never know, when you see him if he is Dr Jekyll or Mr Hyde. It's that scary...especially if you work for him. He has sadly been going downhill in his personal and professional life due to his addictions to drugs and alcohol. He has been in rehab a number of times and goes back to his cravings almost as soon as he is out. The man had a great idea in Frozen CPU and built it up with the help of some fabulous employees over the years.

Now...sigh...his problems have overcome his sense. It WAS Friga who went in to the business in one of his unpredictable rampages and destroyed elements necessary to operate. The employees could no longer take it. I can't blame them. I don't know how Richard, Bucky, Joe and their team stood it as long as they did. And yes, I have been concerned for my local community as I know Friga drives under the influence. We have small children around here. We are a walking school district. We don't need drunk or zoned folks driving on the streets, especially one who can go into a rage at the drop of a hat.

Friga has not been an operational part of the business for a long time. He drops in, sometimes saying "Hi" sometimes firing everyone he sees. He can not run the business as he no longer knows how. He turned the running and upgrading over to employees. He has created impossible working conditions for employees who put customers first. They can't get in even if they wanted to. It's all so freakin sad and did not have to be this way.

I hope he manages to overcome his demons. There are many lives affected by his poor choices...family, friends and employees, their families...it snowballs people! It's not just Friga who is affected by Friga. Customers, suppliers, shippers...when you own a business you have a lot of responsibility.

Marc Friga has hit the bottom. Now the question is, can he man up and do the right thing by all those who put their trust in him?


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Well...from what I am gathering from certain posts by folks seemingly in the know about FCPU's owner, this isn't a one time deal, but actually a big problem for him.


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> It's a corporation, filed in 2001. You can search the business info with New York, just like any other state.


Does it give any indication of some type of board of directors or hierarchy? This is news to me and I apologize if I gave incorrect information.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> It's a corporation, filed in 2001. You can search the business info with New York, just like any other state.


Ah ok, like I said I had not researched it, I was only told it was that. Ill edit the post then.


----------



## thrgk

Ia frozen actually out of business ? I want on legit reviews that they were running on skeleton crew and would be back to normal soon but that they were not going out of business. Do we have it confirmed they are?

Can't his employees make a new frozen anyway? It'd take time but I'm sure all wc brands would rather deal with rational people who have been running the business anyway


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I laughed as well, elaborate? lol I was told from another source that they were sole proprietorship, not a corporation, havent done any research on it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a corporation, filed in 2001. You can search the business info with New York, just like any other state.
Click to expand...

The sole proprietorship vs incorporation argument came from whether FPC was ran like a corporation or whether it was one boss man IIRC.

sole proprietorship vs incorporation has no bearing on how large or small a business is or how many people run it.

OCNs parent company Enthusiast Inc is owned by one man and is still incorporated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can't his employees make a new frozen anyway? It'd take time but I'm sure all wc brands would rather deal with rational people who have been running the business anyway


They most likely could time and money would be the main issue. These employees most likely have familes to support and bills to pay with no jobs ATM.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ia frozen actually out of business ? I want on legit reviews that they were running on skeleton crew and would be back to normal soon but that they were not going out of business. *Do we have it confirmed they are?*


The only thing confirmed at this point is that the phones are disconnected, emails are not being answered, orders are not being filled, and the store is closed ( as someone went there and video taped them being closed during normal business hours).


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> It's a corporation, filed in 2001. You can search the business info with New York, just like any other state.


It it registered as a C corp or an S corp?

They are slightly different. Odds are he is an S corp.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The sole proprietorship vs incorporation argument came from whether FPC was ran like a corporation or whether it was one boss man IIRC.
> 
> sole proprietorship vs incorporation has no bearing on how large or small a business is or how many people run it.
> 
> OCNs parent company Enthusiast Inc is owned by one man and is still incorporated.


This is true, I think there was some question as to why no one else has picked up the slack in mark's absence.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ia frozen actually out of business ? I want on legit reviews that they were running on skeleton crew and would be back to normal soon but that they were not going out of business. Do we have it confirmed they are?
> 
> Can't his employees make a new frozen anyway? It'd take time but I'm sure all wc brands would rather deal with rational people who have been running the business anyway


If they were running a skeleton crew there would be people at the store, there would be slow, albiet VERY slow order fufillment, their number would not be disconnected, and they would have an official statement of some sort.

I would say its a farce to buy time at this rate. with amount of chargebacks though hes done for.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> The sole proprietorship vs incorporation argument came from whether FPC was ran like a corporation or whether it was one boss man IIRC.
> 
> sole proprietorship vs incorporation has no bearing on how large or small a business is or how many people run it.
> 
> OCNs parent company Enthusiast Inc is owned by one man and is still incorporated.


For CA there's a difference in S Corp vs C Corp, with S Corp being more enterprise (more than 100 shareholders and 2 or more listed as board members). Based on what I saw it's a simple C Corp since Mark was the only one listed. Pretty common for small business since it's a nice way to separate personal and business responsibilities for tax/legal/etc.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> It it registered as a C corp or an S corp?
> 
> They are slightly different. Odds are he is an S corp.


I looked it up here (http://www.dos.ny.gov/corps/bus_entity_search.html) Didn't see any mention of S vs C.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> It's a corporation, filed in 2001. You can search the business info with New York, just like any other state.


Corporation (assuming it's a C-Corp and not an S-Corp) just means the business is legally separated from the owners personal holdings for tax purposes and to protect his personal assets. Basically the company and the owner file their taxes separate and if the company goes bankrupt or is sued, the owner isn't also held liable and goes bankrupt. It can still happen but it is more difficult at least.

It's easy to do and even a self employed handyman with no employees can have his company incorporated.

Basically if the company is profitable you want it to be a C-Corp and if it's not profitable an S-Corp so you have to pay less taxes at the end of the year.

TL;DR

Sole Prop = Company and owner are legally same entity.
Corporation = Company and owner are legally two separate entities.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is true, I think there was some question as to why no one else has picked up the slack in mark's absence.


I just said I didn't know what was going on in here and thought that it was odd that things went from functioning to not immediately. I am an Accountant. I have stepped in as a fiduciary in cases where my clients have some kind of disaster and had the operational types handle the day to day while things get sorted out. Type or organization doesn't really matter. The accountant has the books and the people working there have the know how. Even if something is no longer a going concern you have to soften the fall or you risk liability.


----------



## chartiet

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieMae308*
> 
> I live by FrozenCPU. I know many of the folks who have worked there. My husband was associated with Mark Friga at previous employment when he first began his company. I can tell you that as long as we have known him, he has been a loud-mouthed, hot-head and runs hot and cold in his relationships with anyone and everyone. You never know, when you see him if he is Dr Jekyll or Mr Hyde. It's that scary...especially if you work for him. He has sadly been going downhill in his personal and professional life due to his addictions to drugs and alcohol. He has been in rehab a number of times and goes back to his cravings almost as soon as he is out. The man had a great idea in Frozen CPU and built it up with the help of some fabulous employees over the years.
> 
> Now...sigh...his problems have overcome his sense. It WAS Friga who went in to the business in one of his unpredictable rampages and destroyed elements necessary to operate. The employees could no longer take it. I can't blame them. I don't know how Richard, Bucky, Joe and their team stood it as long as they did. And yes, I have been concerned for my local community as I know Friga drives under the influence. We have small children around here. We are a walking school district. We don't need drunk or zoned folks driving on the streets, especially one who can go into a rage at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Friga has not been an operational part of the business for a long time. He drops in, sometimes saying "Hi" sometimes firing everyone he sees. He can not run the business as he no longer knows how. He turned the running and upgrading over to employees. He has created impossible working conditions for employees who put customers first. They can't get in even if they wanted to. It's all so freakin sad and did not have to be this way.
> 
> I hope he manages to overcome his demons. There are many lives affected by his poor choices...family, friends and employees, their families...it snowballs people! It's not just Friga who is affected by Friga. Customers, suppliers, shippers...when you own a business you have a lot of responsibility.
> 
> Marc Friga has hit the bottom. Now the question is, can he man up and do the right thing by all those who put their trust in him?





This ^^^^ People.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Absolutely stellar moderation going on in this thread









/s


----------



## Bertovzki

Has any just fired employee still got a key , has anyone gone to see if mark is ok , and not in the shop hurt ?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> For CA there's a difference in S Corp vs C Corp, with S Corp being more enterprise (more than 100 shareholders and 2 or more listed as board members). Based on what I saw it's a simple C Corp since Mark was the only one listed. Pretty common for small business since it's a nice way to separate personal and business responsibilities for tax/legal/etc.


Unless California is backwards to Maryland, it's the other way around.

C Corps are separate tax entities and have much different stock and other requirements.
S Corps are basically a pass-through tax entity tied to the owners personal income tax.

The company I work for is an S Corp and while we have to file a federal tax return, no income is paid at the corporate level, it's all done on the owners personal income tax returns.

Beyond the tax system, they are both about the same generally but S corps can't have more than 100 shareholders, while a C corp can.

The vast majority of small business companies are S corps, not C corps.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Has any just fired employee still got a key , has anyone gone to see if mark is ok , and not in the shop hurt ?


Odds are if you got fired, you turned in your key. Even if they didn't, an employee who got fired may not want to step foot in the building because of the implied nature of trespass laws. Going into a building where you got fired from is never a wise idea.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Has any just fired employee still got a key , has anyone gone to see if mark is ok , and not in the shop hurt ?


I highly doubt any fired employee's, even if they did have a key, would risk their freedom going back to their former job to "check in". Not only could they be arrested for it, but im sure none of them even care enough to waste the gas. lol


----------



## SteezyTN

If they are running a skeleton crew, how come products haven't been shipped out or refunds given? I understand the place is trashed, based on the pictures given, but still.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> I looked it up here (http://www.dos.ny.gov/corps/bus_entity_search.html) Didn't see any mention of S vs C.


Quote:


> Selected Entity Name: FROZEN CPU OF ROCHESTER, LLC
> Selected Entity Status Information Current Entity Name: FROZEN CPU OF ROCHESTER, LLC
> DOS ID #: 3591858
> Initial DOS Filing Date: NOVEMBER 09, 2007
> County: MONROE
> Jurisdiction: NEW YORK
> Entity Type: DOMESTIC LIMITED LIABILITY COMPANY
> Current Entity Status: ACTIVE
> 
> Selected Entity Address Information DOS Process (Address to which DOS will mail process if accepted on behalf of the entity)
> FROZEN CPU OF ROCHESTER, LLC
> 311 EAST CHESTNUT STREET
> EAST ROCHESTER, NEW YORK, 14445
> Registered Agent
> NONE


He is neither an S Corp or a C Corp.

He has his company registered as an LLC (Limited Liability Company).

Here is short version between the three:
Quote:


> Sole Proprietorships and Partnerships
> 
> There isn't necessarily anything wrong with operating your business as a sole proprietorship or partnership, but you need to be aware that you will have unlimited liability for business debts. In other words, if your business is sued for any reason, the plaintiff will be able to come after your personal assets, not just business assets.
> 
> LLC
> 
> First, there are no tax advantages (or disadvantages) to forming an LLC. In fact, forming an LLC won't change a thing for federal income tax purposes. Single-owner LLCs are taxed just like sole proprietorships, and multiple-owner LLCs are taxed just like partnerships.
> 
> You should, however, be aware that forming an LLC might subject your business to additional state taxes. Certain states (California for instance) subject LLCs to "franchise taxes" in addition to a typical income tax.
> 
> S-Corporation
> 
> S-Corporations have the ability to provide some tax savings as a result of the fact that profits from an S-Corp are not subject to self-employment tax. However, before you're allowed to distribute any profits, you are required to pay any owner-employees a "reasonable salary." This salary will be subject to Social Security and Medicare taxes (which total the same amount as the self-employment tax). As such, the tax savings only take effect once the business has a pretty sizable income.
> 
> Also, you should be aware that S-corporations are significantly more complicated from a tax and legal standpoint than LLCs. So if you form an S-corp, know that you're going to be spending a great many more billable hours with your accountant/attorney.
> 
> C-Corporation
> 
> Unlike most other business structures, C-corporations are taxable entities. This means that the corporation itself is taxed on its income (as opposed to other structures which simply pass the income along to the owner(s), who are then taxed on it).
> 
> If you don't plan to distribute all of the profits from your business, you might benefit from forming a C-corp and utilizing a strategy known as "income splitting." The idea is to split the business's income so that part of it is taxable to the corporation and part of it is taxable to the corporation's owner(s), thus putting them each in a lower tax bracket than they'd be in if either one was earning all of the income.
> 
> The big disadvantage to C-corp taxation is that distributions of profits (known as "dividends") are subject to double taxation. In other words, the corporation is taxed once on its income, and then the shareholders are taxed upon any dividends they receive.
> 
> Also, like S-corporations, C-corporations are more complicated from an accounting/tax/legal standpoint than sole proprietorships, partnerships, or LLCs. As such, C-corp owners tend to incur fairly high legal and accounting costs.


----------



## Drinks the Kool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Would of made more sense to go at 11 or after. Not uncommon for people to not get in before they're meant to open lol.


I drive past there almost everyday and there has been no activity since Friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well HARDocp was reporting that they were in touch with mark (very shortly after this happened) and that he claimed that it was an employee that caused all of this. However none of the information posted so far seems to fit that at all. Then the former employee's started coming forward for the community sake to prevent people from ordering. The only thing I could think that would precipitate his entire staff quitting on the spot and the entire place being trashed is that some sort of fight broke out in the store, police were called, arrests were made, or charges pressed, but like i said, all just speculation based off what has been provided. We wont know for sure.


You can check 911 calls here: http://mcsafetyfeed.org/incidents.php?date=2015-02-07
No reports of anything at Frozen CPU


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If they are running a skeleton crew, how come products haven't been shipped out or refunds given? I understand the place is trashed, based on the pictures given, but still.


There is no skeleton crew.


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I highly doubt any fired employee's, even if they did have a key, would risk their freedom going back to their former job to "check in". Not only could they be arrested for it, but im sure none of them even care enough to waste the gas. lol


^ this. If they were all fired in a drunken rage, as the rumors go, why would they want to go back and deal with the situation while simultaneously tresspassing?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If they are running a skeleton crew, how come products haven't been shipped out or refunds given? I understand the place is trashed, based on the pictures given, but still.


Because by all accounts, he isn't running a skeleton crew.

People have driven by several times and there is still snow all around and no one has been there for days (judging by the snow).

When mark said "Skeleton Crew", he basically lied. Even he hasn't been there in days.

That's the short and sweet version.


----------



## Drinks the Kool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieMae308*
> 
> I live by FrozenCPU. I know many of the folks who have worked there. My husband was associated with Mark Friga at previous employment when he first began his company. I can tell you that as long as we have known him, he has been a loud-mouthed, hot-head and runs hot and cold in his relationships with anyone and everyone. You never know, when you see him if he is Dr Jekyll or Mr Hyde. It's that scary...especially if you work for him. He has sadly been going downhill in his personal and professional life due to his addictions to drugs and alcohol. He has been in rehab a number of times and goes back to his cravings almost as soon as he is out. The man had a great idea in Frozen CPU and built it up with the help of some fabulous employees over the years.
> 
> Now...sigh...his problems have overcome his sense. It WAS Friga who went in to the business in one of his unpredictable rampages and destroyed elements necessary to operate. The employees could no longer take it. I can't blame them. I don't know how Richard, Bucky, Joe and their team stood it as long as they did. And yes, I have been concerned for my local community as I know Friga drives under the influence. We have small children around here. We are a walking school district. We don't need drunk or zoned folks driving on the streets, especially one who can go into a rage at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Friga has not been an operational part of the business for a long time. He drops in, sometimes saying "Hi" sometimes firing everyone he sees. He can not run the business as he no longer knows how. He turned the running and upgrading over to employees. He has created impossible working conditions for employees who put customers first. They can't get in even if they wanted to. It's all so freakin sad and did not have to be this way.
> 
> I hope he manages to overcome his demons. There are many lives affected by his poor choices...family, friends and employees, their families...it snowballs people! It's not just Friga who is affected by Friga. Customers, suppliers, shippers...when you own a business you have a lot of responsibility.
> 
> Marc Friga has hit the bottom. Now the question is, can he man up and do the right thing by all those who put their trust in him?


This!


----------



## Menace2society

This sounds like a perfect opportunity for a known business in the community to expand, some place like McMaster Carr would be a good fit, or Caselabs,already has an excellent reputation for superb customer service.

I only say this for the sake of competition, which is good for someone like me, a consumer. I personally have no problem purchasing from Preformance pcs as I have only had an excellent experience is purchasing from them. Granted I didn't have a problem with the merchandise so I had no reason to experience any bad customer service. I would in the future purchase with confidence, sounds like a commercial I know but it happens to be the truth.

I just wish I could fast forward to the end of this movie, it started as a drama turned into a tragedy followed by a horror show and now, it's just a comedy of errors with a bad script.

Menace


----------



## chartiet

Business business business, numbers, is this working?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drinks the Kool*
> 
> I drive past there almost everyday and there has been no activity since Friday.
> You can check 911 calls here: http://mcsafetyfeed.org/incidents.php?date=2015-02-07
> No reports of anything at Frozen CPU


Then it just lends more credence to what maggiemae said unfortunately.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Unless California is backwards to Maryland, it's the other way around.
> 
> C Corps are separate tax entities and have much different stock and other requirements.
> S Corps are basically a pass-through tax entity tied to the owners personal income tax.
> 
> The company I work for is an S Corp and while we have to file a federal tax return, no income is paid at the corporate level, it's all done on the owners personal income tax returns.
> 
> Beyond the tax system, they are both about the same generally but S corps can't have more than 100 shareholders, while a C corp can.
> 
> The vast majority of small business companies are S corps, not C corps.


California is backwards, on a lot of things.


----------



## SoulFallen

I kind of just want them to come back because they currently have the only in stock black Enthoo Luxes in the United states... >_>


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> I kind of just want them to come back because they currently have the only in stock black Enthoo Luxes in the United states... >_>


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00LW3X1GO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

or do they! $149 amazon DIRECTLY.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drinks the Kool*
> 
> I drive past there almost everyday and there has been no activity since Friday.
> You can check 911 calls here: http://mcsafetyfeed.org/incidents.php?date=2015-02-07
> No reports of anything at Frozen CPU


Fair game, seems he's dug a deeper hole by lying about that as well then. Can't see the sense in that at all.


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00LW3X1GO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> or do they! $149 amazon DIRECTLY.


did you even bother to stop and read it says out of stock. but thanks anyways.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Because by all accounts, he isn't running a skeleton crew.
> 
> People have driven by several times and there is still snow all around and no one has been there for days (judging by the snow).
> 
> When mark said "Skeleton Crew", he basically lied. Even he hasn't been there in days.
> 
> That's the short and sweet version.


That's what I was thinking. That's what mark "said" according to another forum... Forgot the name, so that's what I'm going off. I wonder if he even contacted them.

But honestly, I feel for the company and the great employees (such as Geoff). But with all the crap going on, and not telling us anything, I think the police should start getting involved now... For the people who've paid and haven't had any luck.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> did you even bother to stop and read it says out of stock. but thanks anyways.


Did you bother to read its temporary? they remove listing if it will not be restocked soon. Ive ordered plenty of temp OOS items and gotten shipment notices ~ week later or so.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Mark was always hot or cold throughout my dealings with him. Whether it was when he was sponsoring our site, or when I was working with him @ OCZ. You never knew who you were gonna deal with. Business-wise, they always came through, but as far as Mark went, he was tough to deal with.

Here's a video from CES a few years ago. I had seen Mark that weekend. Look at the shirt I am wearing. If I recall, Mark was super drunk the entire time. When a guy like that is in charge, things are volatile.

Bucky is a great dude, by the way.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> did you even bother to stop and read it says out of stock. but thanks anyways.


it let me add to cart


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I highly doubt any fired employee's, even if they did have a key, would risk their freedom going back to their former job to "check in". Not only could they be arrested for it, but im sure none of them even care enough to waste the gas. lol


Well it was just a thought , i had a similar situation , decider to check in found them half dead , rang an ambulance , saved their life , after a 3 day coma , and the lose of a limb , but they lived , so may be worth considering , and putting all aside , get the cops to go with them.


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Did you bother to read its temporary? they remove listing if it will not be restocked soon. Ive ordered plenty of temp OOS items and gotten shipment notices ~ week later or so.


I don't care if it's temporary or not it has said out of stock for over a week i'm not giving them my money if they don't have the case to ship out . Out of stock temporary or permanent makes no difference it isn't there.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> I don't care if it's temporary or not it's said out of stock for over a week i'm not giving them my money if they don't have the case to ship out . Out of stock temporary or permanent makes no difference it isn't there.


You do know they do not take your money until it ships right? You minus well put the order in while you wait so you do get the case you want since your not charged until moment they slap a label on it to give it to you rather than lose out entirely if fcpu does go kaboom.


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> You do know they do not take your money until it ships right? You minus well put the order in while you wait so you do get the case you want since your not charged until moment they slap a label on it to give it to you rather than lose out entirely if fcpu does go kaboom.


I know I meant give them more money in the sense of locking in a purchase, as I would imaging Phanteks official site will probably have them first.


----------



## feznz

I can't believe the website is still running I think Mark is a smart guy to build up a business like FCPU

He obviously needs time to recollect himself for what ever reason. I believe most of us have been in this situation unfortunately this incident has gone viral.

If he is a good business man, I believe he is then the obvious thing to do is hire a manager to take care of his business and step right away and take the side line.
I have had 3 dealings with FCPU over the years and I believe the customers are unanimous that the staff he had provided excellent customer service,
Unless there is a financial problem the solution is simple.
I would volunteer as acting manager.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> I know I meant give them more money in the sense of locking in a purchase, as I would imaging Phanteks official site will probably have them first.


You can cancel anytime prior to it being physically packaged (in like two clicks) to get it first place it hits. You seemed to really want it so its an open option I saw. Like how people preorder consoles at multiple stores ya'know? cover all your bases.


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> You can cancel anytime prior to it being physically packaged (in like two clicks) to get it first place it hits. You seemed to really want it so its an open option I saw. Like how people preorder consoles at multiple stores ya'know? cover all your bases.


I do really want it and I guess it couldn't hurt. also sorry for the rude response I just thought they actually finally had it in stock and was let down and i'm frustrated lol


----------



## jodybdesigns

I want to know what Mark looks like... Don't you ever get curious what the people look like your blasting? Im not a stalker so I didn't Facebook search, somebody else can lol


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I want to know what Mark looks like... Don't you ever get curious what the people look like your blasting? Im not a stalker so I didn't Facebook search, somebody else can lol


https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mark-friga-jr/6/a03/806


----------



## skupples

Oh wow. A picture says 1,000 words.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Oh wow. A picture says 1,000 words.


Does it? lol I see nothing malevolent about that picture.


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/mark-friga-jr/6/a03/806


LOOOOOL... See I told you I could make it Hap'n Cap'n

Looks like a hell of a guy.... I bet hes quite an intense character....

Btw - 1 person has recommended Mark

Looks like he has a TON of friends....


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmitriy*
> 
> Guys, you got to realize, that he probably can't update frozencpu website or connect the telephone because he has no freaking idea how to do it. Employees that walked out were the ones updating the website and stuff. I'm not defending him he totally trashed his reputation, but now he has no way of fixing this. I wonder if frozencpu.com hosting should be notified that website has to be taken down. Right now it is just a scam website, I'm afraid some poor soul who doesn't read forums will decide to buy something with bitcoins.


He / they informed the customer's in the past via Twitter and Facebook, even if issues were weather related and therefor there is no excuse to handle things they way he does it at the moment / the last week.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punk4598*
> 
> I remember seeing a car accident back in September then finding a local police report on the accident on the Facebook the following morning.
> *Police report from Sept. 2014:*
> 
> It was posted by the Webster Police on their official Facebook page
> 
> Just thought this would shed some light on Mark's long-term drug addiction so people can actually see it's true.
> Take this however you want, but I'm not trying to ruin anyone's reputation by posting this.


@WebsterXC


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Well, Performance-PCS just got the $2k I was planning on spending at FCPU this week. It's a darn shame, their prices were good, I liked their website and prior to this, I've heard nothing but good things about them.

Sorry to hear about the displaced employees. That is rough, I've been there many times.

Sorry to hear some folks might have lost some money for a bit, you will eventually be able to get that money back.


----------



## BruceUSA

Take him 10 years to built his reputation and now it ALL gone. FCPU is finished down in history as of 2015 sad...... It really sucks is that FCPU is in my backyard and no more...... PS. FCPU got the best website and easy to understand and ordering item. All other vendor's website are sucks and hard to find stuff and ordering.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> sad thing is, and the part that makes me so upset, is not everyone that utilizes FCPU reads OCN, and they are still just spending away. Sickening.


Every time I checked the FCPU-Website there were over 100 people online (139 atm).

It's really very likely that there are still plenty people try to order stuff.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Every time I checked the FCPU-Website there were over 100 people online (139 atm).
> 
> It's really very likely that there are still plenty people try to order stuff.


Thats why we need to keep up bugging godaddy (domain host) about this so they can change DNS servers or something


----------



## ecrates

I guess the ~ $200.00 worth of bitcoin I just sent them to complete an order will never make it back to me...

Is there anyone who will close out the business properly?

***

ee


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> I don't want it back, it's dirty now. It went to fuel an addicts addiction - and not only did he not take care of our money, he went haywire and destroyed all of it. It's clear to see in the pics. Plus destroying that bench...jeez what a blow to one of your *BEST* and most *LOYAL* employees.
> 
> If the man doesn't care about his best friends. He sure don't care about you. Or your money. Or what bottle it pop's. Or what hooker he purchased, or whatever pill, bump, line, or toot he has in his blood...


Are you saying this guy sells cool PC stuff for a living, does a couple rails, picks up hookers, and wraps his new Range Rover around a telephone pole? Then he gets loaded, fires everyone, and trashes the place? This guy sounds awesome! He's like the Motley Crue of water cooling. I would seriously watch this documentary. Look, I had 2 orders in when this happened, but it's over. I'm sure his buddies will be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3Rk1ll*
> 
> Well, Performance-PCS just got the $2k I was planning on spending at FCPU this week. It's a darn shame, their prices were good, I liked their website and prior to this, I've heard nothing but good things about them.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the displaced employees. That is rough, I've been there many times.
> 
> Sorry to hear some folks might have lost some money for a bit, you will eventually be able to get that money back.


Yep put in 4 orders with PPCS since Wednesday. Customer service has been great so far.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecrates*
> 
> I guess the ~ $200.00 worth of bitcoin I just sent them to complete an order will never make it back to me...
> 
> Is there anyone who will close out the business properly?
> 
> ***
> 
> ee


Ouch that's rough. There's no way to get that back man.


----------



## gecko991

Someone urgently needs to take over in the short term but situations may have put a clamp on everything until further investigation. Very sad the way this mess is being handled.


----------



## WebsterXC

Primochill just announced the end of FrozenCPU as well as the reopening of their online shop on their Facebook page 49 minutes ago.

Worth a read for sure.

EDIT: Can I consider this a source?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I guess I am the only one who found it chuckle worthy that Mark has a BS Criminal Justice.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> elaborate?


All I'm going to say, aside from popping in from time to time and making silly comments, is that pretty much everybody on the business end of this little industry has dealt with FrozenCPU and, at some point, met Mark (myself included). As a result of my experience, I found your comment humorous (it's actually why I find many of the comments in this thread pretty entertaining).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Unless California is backwards to Maryland, it's the other way around.
> 
> C Corps are separate tax entities and have much different stock and other requirements.
> S Corps are basically a pass-through tax entity tied to the owners personal income tax.
> 
> The company I work for is an S Corp and while we have to file a federal tax return, no income is paid at the corporate level, it's all done on the owners personal income tax returns.
> 
> Beyond the tax system, they are both about the same generally but S corps can't have more than 100 shareholders, while a C corp can.
> 
> The vast majority of small business companies are S corps, not C corps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> California is backwards, on a lot of things.


S-Corps are pass-through entities in California as well--PTS never made the transition from general partnership to S-Corp, but we had fully set up an S-Corp and were starting to roll things over right around the time we wound down and sold to Gary.


----------



## jdstock76

LOCK!!! LOCK!!! LOCK!!!

They let this go on yet I get email warnings for using "****" in threads. LoL


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Primochill just announced the end of FrozenCPU as well as the reopening of their online shop on their Facebook page 49 minutes ago.
> 
> Worth a read for sure.


Excellent.

I got just about all of my Primochill fittings from FrozenCPU.


----------



## chartiet

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Primochill via Facebook: After hearing from Mark earlier this week, we had high hopes that FrozenCPU would recover from whatever hardship occurred. However, we have not received any further indication that this is happening anytime in the near future. This is definitely a hard hit to the community and the industry. We have so much compassion for all affected. Although we have the utmost respect for FrozenCPU, we also are concerned for our customers and resellers that have been derailed by this situation and are desperately looking for our products.
> 
> In response to this, we have decided to re-open our online shop for end users, and will again start accepting new reseller applications shortly. We will be working day and night to get the website functional as soon as possible. Your patience during this time is much appreciated.
> 
> The loss of Frozen CPU is the end of the Era and we will all miss the great contributions that they made to the computer modification industry.





Ouch!


----------



## gecko991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I guess I am the only one who found it chuckle worthy that Mark has a BS Criminal Justice.


No doubt it was not his field, from what I have been reading here he has one in Chemistry as well.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> *All I'm going to say, aside from popping in from time to time and making silly comments, is that pretty much everybody on the business end of this little industry has dealt with FrozenCPU and, at some point, met Mark (myself included). As a result of my experience, I found your comment humorous (it's actually why I find many of the comments in this thread pretty entertaining).*
> 
> S-Corps are pass-through entities in California as well--PTS never made the transition from general partnership to S-Corp, but we had fully set up an S-Corp and were starting to roll things over right around the time we wound down and sold to Gary.


Well that's why I asked you to elaborate, since you are as much an insider as any you would be also to be privy to the fact that he has a major drinking problem.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Facebook.com | Primochill*
> After hearing from Mark earlier this week, we had high hopes that FrozenCPU would recover from whatever hardship occurred. However, we have not received any further indication that this is happening anytime in the near future. This is definitely a hard hit to the community and the industry. We have so much compassion for all affected. Although we have the utmost respect for FrozenCPU, we also are concerned for our customers and resellers that have been derailed by this situation and are desperately looking for our products.
> 
> In response to this, we have decided to re-open our online shop for end users, and will again start accepting new reseller applications shortly. We will be working day and night to get the website functional as soon as possible. Your patience during this time is much appreciated.
> 
> The loss of Frozen CPU is the end of the Era and we will all miss the great contributions that they made to the computer modification industry.


----------



## rx7racer

This actually is a great thread to have and I for one appreciate Webster looking out for this community.

You can feel however you want as you can have your own opinion. Know that this thread literally saved me about $800.00 and/or much frustration as I am sure it saved a few others possibly or enlightened many that had current orders.

In all honestly when it comes to much of the wc'ing you really do only have a few worth while reliable options. It's nice and a great part about being part of a community.

And as a way side note to all, I'm astounded the harshness towards knucklehead and others just relaying their own experiences which I don't know many could call researching current situation and actually gaining information that isn't just read on a forum.

And it's really starting to appear that this will be a more permanent effect of the owner's actions than many had assumed otherwise.

So to the one's that notified and had good intent to help the community I personally thank you.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Are you saying this guy sells cool PC stuff for a living, does a couple rails, picks up hookers, and wraps his new Range Rover around a telephone pole? Then he gets loaded, fires everyone, and trashes the place? This guy sounds awesome! He's like the Motley Crue of water cooling. I would seriously watch this documentary. Look, I had 2 orders in when this happened, but it's over. I'm sure his buddies will be fine.
> Yep put in 4 orders with PPCS since Wednesday. Customer service has been great so far.


Just wait until they accidentally forget to ship something with your order. Unlike FCPU which would go above and beyond (sometimes next-day-airing) to get it to you, PPCs takes the shameful way out and just chucks it on UPS Ground. EVEN if you had paid for faster shipping. That is crappy customer service. It wasn't the fault of the buyer that they didn't ship the product out properly. So why should the buyer have to suffer (especially if they've paid for considerably faster shipping). I once ordered a set of fittings to make a drainage port from FCPU. They accidentally forgot to include one of the rotaries, and 2 day aired it to me, despite having paid for ground shipping.

Oh, and don't try and return something to PPCs. That is an utter nightmare.

PPCs is great to deal with......... until you run into a situation where you have to deal with anything out of the ordinary (will say though that the lady that does sleeving is very nice to talk to).

Which is why it is actually kinda painful that this happened to FCPU. Because Mark had some of the best friggin employees that an employer could ask for. And he chucked that down the drain. What a darn pity.


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> So to the one's that notified and had good intent to help the community I personally thank you.


Agree ten fold.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well that's why I asked you to elaborate, since you are as much an insider as any you would be also to be privy to the fact that he has a major drinking problem.


Making any statement or accusation would be pretty stupid, which is why most of the industry folk are keeping quiet.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> Making any statement or accusation would be pretty stupid, which is why most of the industry folk are keeping quiet.


As a business I could understand that, to save face I guess, which I why I commend those who actually are taking a stance on this.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> PPCs is great to deal with......... until you run into a situation where you have to deal with anything out of the ordinary (will say though that the lady that does sleeving is very nice to talk to).


Actually, I've the exact opposite experience with Performance PCs.

I had an issue with a dual bay res I bought from them, and when I alerted them to the issue, they sent me a brand new replacement one for free and I didn't even have to send the old one back.

They were a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Which is why it is actually kinda painful that this happened to FCPU. Because Mark had some of the best friggin employees that an employer could ask for. And he chucked that down the drain. What a darn pity.


i know. Complete shame. I've only dealt with Geoff, and he made me only go to FCPU after what he did. He let me send in my XSPC Photon pump that came crossthreaded for them to retap it. Then sent it back free of charge.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> This actually is a great thread to have and I for one appreciate Webster looking out for this community.
> 
> You can feel however you want as you can have your own opinion. Know that this thread literally saved me about $800.00 and/or much frustration as I am sure it saved a few others possibly or enlightened many that had current orders.
> 
> In all honestly when it comes to much of the wc'ing you really do only have a few worth while reliable options. It's nice and a great part about being part of a community.
> 
> And as a way side note to all, I'm astounded the harshness towards knucklehead and others just relaying their own experiences which I don't know many could call researching current situation and actually gaining information that isn't just read on a forum.
> 
> And it's really starting to appear that this will be a more permanent effect of the owner's actions than many had assumed otherwise.
> 
> So to the one's that notified and had good intent to help the community I personally thank you.


It's not the notifications that are bad it's the flaming and nothing being done about it that's upsetting me. The other thing that gets me is people on the inside not speaking up about this till days after. Could have saved people even more money.

Sad event none the same. I personally never did business with them but as a business owner I can imagine what's happening to him.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> As a business I could understand that, to save face I guess, which I why I commend those who actually are taking a stance on this.


How about avoiding civil suits?


----------



## Sir Beregond

This is a very sad day for the watercooling community for sure. I did all my WC business with FCPU. Spent $500-$600ish there the past couple of months and got my last order from them last Friday.

Not to mention the fact that you could find all those hard to find parts that nobody else had here.

Very sad day indeed.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> Making any statement or accusation would be pretty stupid, which is why most of the industry folk are keeping quiet.


That's the exact opposite of what you do as an insider or business partner. You acknowledge the problem and apologize for the inconvenience and offer heart felt condolences. Not stay quiet so people continue to lose money.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's not the notifications that are bad it's the flaming and nothing being done about it that's upsetting me. The other thing that gets me is people on the inside not speaking up about this till days after. Could have saved people even more money.
> 
> Sad event none the same. I personally never did business with them but as a business owner I can imagine what's happening to him.


There are legal issues that need to be considered (and by no means should we discuss them in this thread), therefore we can only give the information we feel comfortable releasing. While any of us would love to tell you exactly what happened minute by minute, we can't. Eventually the truth will rise, just takes some time









Thanks everyone for your condolences.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> While any of us would love to tell you exactly what happened minute by minute, we can't. Eventually the truth will rise, just takes some time


I'm waiting.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> How about avoiding civil suits?


A civil suit? From making a comment on a situation that happened at another store? Unlikely.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> A civil suit? From making a comment on a situation that happened at another store? Unlikely.


It has happened before...


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I agree with that you are trying to relate, but disagree that it doesn't serve a purpose still.
> 
> Yeah, the sensational stuff should be toned down, but what is posted is a matter of public record.
> 
> But beyond that, until Mark puts up a message on his page ... or locks his shopping cart on his site ... then this thread, unfortunately serves a purpose.
> 
> Honestly, I wish he would just lock the shopping cart and answer emails. That would solve the issue that HE created and the sensationalism could be stopped.
> Agreed, but there have been multiple people here who didn't see this nightmare when the thread was locked and hidden, who placed orders, and when it was unlocked, they regretted not seeing it. So while this thread doesn't solve all the problems, it does help.


Oh ya I agree, don't get me wrong. I'm just saying I feel so sorry for the customers who don't get on OCN, or who have not had time. If this would have happened literally 1 day earlier, I would have been out over $700.00. My largest order was filled the last day the place was open, then i placed a smaller order that was caught in limbo like everyone else, and I also have a back-order of sleeved pcie cables they owe me. Calling it a loss at this point unless my bank hooks me up, which at this point does not look good unless FCPU officially releases a closed statement, according to my bank anyway.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> It has happened before...


Given the amount of money that Mark is getting hammered on with merchant account charge backs, he will be lucky if he has enough money to go to McDonnald's, much less try to win an out of state civil suit that still has First Amendment protections. But hey, that would mean that he would have to get into a court of law, where all his actions, history, etc will be called into question and made public record.

I for one would LOVE to see that happen.

Bottom line, it won't happen. Mark isn't going to sue someone for anything, he will be too busy avoiding lawsuits himself over his actions ... not to mention his driving under the influence of drugs and crashing his car into a utility pole.


----------



## HiTekJeff

WOW! Those photos that were posted are brutal, as I've seen news stories of low income housing that looked better than that.







To me, it looks like someone was on a drug induced bender and was going totally crazy or coming down from one. Sort of like the photos you see where people hopped up on drugs trash hotels and such.

Not many choices now, but I expect to see a new company form before long given there is really just one main seller now in the USA. That or companies like Bitspower, EK, etc. will sell everything direct.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I'm guessing one of or multiple of the other companies out there will pick up the slack. Now if said companies could get better websites...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> WOW! Those photos that were posted are brutal, as I've seen news stories of low income housing that looked better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like someone was on a drug induced bender and was going totally crazy or coming down from one. Sort of like the photos you see where people hopped up on drugs trash hotels and such.
> 
> Not many choices now, but I expect to see a new company form before long given there is really just one main seller now in the USA. That or companies like Bitspower, EK, etc. will sell everything direct.


Primochill just annouced they are going to sell direct soon.

Performance PCs, Sidewinder Computers, and Xoxide are about the three biggest sites now for parts that FrozenCPU used to carry, but less inventory.

Something tells me now that everyone has pretty much written off FrozenCPU for good, the other companies will expand to cover the added pickup in business.

Maybe even some of the ex-employees who are sick of the cold winters in New York will relocate to Florida and get jobs at PPC.


----------



## jdstock76

Edit.


----------



## FrancisJF

I still have high hope that they will reopen and fulfill our orders.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Performance PCs, Sidewinder Computers, and Xoxide are about the three biggest sites now for parts that FrozenCPU used to carry, but less inventory.
> 
> Something tells me now that everyone has pretty much written off FrozenCPU for good, the other companies will expand to cover the added pickup in business.


Yep. Pretty much. Even if FrozenCPU came back, not sure I could trust doing business there again unless it had a different owner.


----------



## BruceUSA

The screws that run the business at FCPU should get together and launch new business opportunity in the Rochester, NY area. They knows the connections, supplier etc and management skills to run the business successfully for Mark.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Given the amount of money that Mark is getting hammered on with merchant account charge backs, he will be lucky if he has enough money to go to McDonnald's, much less try to win an out of state civil suit that still has First Amendment protections. But hey, that would mean that he would have to get into a court of law, where all his actions, history, etc will be called into question and made public record.
> 
> I for one would LOVE to see that happen.
> 
> Bottom line, it won't happen. Mark isn't going to sue someone for anything, he will be too busy avoiding lawsuits himself over his actions ... not to mention his driving under the influence of drugs and crashing his car into a utility pole.


This thread is like a bad wreck, i can't look away. That said i don't know anything about this Mark person. I do think though your posting is assuming much and even attempting to smear. Don't get me wrong i not defending anyone here but you come across like you have an axe to grind.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> This thread is like a bad wreck, i can't look away. That said i don't know anything about this Mark person. I do think though your posting is assuming much and even attempting to smear. Don't get me wrong i not defending anyone here but you come across like you have an axe to grind.


For the first three days, no, I went out of my way not to smear, or even do much speculation. I was all about just trying to alert people to what happened, since Mark REFUSED to disable his web site shopping cart ... even after he intentionally had his telephone lines (ALL of them) disconnected.

Today, after the close of business, my "intent" has changed. I am no longer "pulling punches".

While others have dug up the "dirt" on what may or may not have happened to cause the shut down, what I generally tried to avoid talking about, now, after a week of being out of touch with customers, vendors, and ex-employees ... I AM going to give my personal opinions on the facts that are know about him, including his PUBLIC records ... both personal and business related.

But trust me, I am STILL holding a civil tongue here. I'm not going to call him names, but I will call a spade a spade.

Like others, I am getting sick and tired of people making excuses for bad personal behavior and HORRIBLE (and borderline criminal) business actions.

As far as my "axe to grind", it is with holding businessmen to a reasonable standard, and when they fail, holding their feet to the fire. I've been screwed over by other people here on OCN who were supposedly "good guys".

Anyone remember DWood? He STILL owes me money that I pre-paid for work to be done, and even kept a part I sent down so he could get an accurate measurement. I dealt with him in the past, and thought he was good, but he skipped town, kept my money (and others), took down his website, and was never heard from again.


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> As far as my "axe to grind", it is with holding businessmen to a reasonable standard, and when they fail, holding their feet to the fire..


I wish would could do this to the fat cats that ate "our" bailout money.

Edited for too much quote


----------



## Feyris

I think that refusing to disable shopping cart when they have a means to take in non refundable orders (btc) is a money grab.

Refusing to post anything, pretending nothing is wrong on the site and pretending people are still there when theres been nobody i believe with the above IS criminal action.

If i took money from everybody here for x items and never gave it to you and kept dodging.... thats fraud. Same thing.

Thats why we have to keep reporting fraud to webhost for a temp tskedown since mark has his head too far up a dark place to try to fix this so less people get royaly screwed


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> For the first three days, no, I went out of my way not to smear, or even do much speculation. I was all about just trying to alert people to what happened, since Mark REFUSED to disable his web site shopping cart ... even after he intentionally had his telephone lines (ALL of them) disconnected.
> 
> Today, after the close of business, my "intent" has changed. I am no longer "pulling punches".
> 
> While others have dug up the "dirt" on what may or may not have happened to cause the shut down, what I generally tried to avoid talking about, now, after a week of being out of touch with customers, vendors, and ex-employees ... I AM going to give my personal opinions on the facts that are know about him, including his PUBLIC records ... both personal and business related.
> 
> But trust me, I am STILL holding a civil tongue here. I'm not going to call him names, but I will call a spade a spade.
> 
> Like others, I am getting sick and tired of people making excuses for bad personal behavior and HORRIBLE (and borderline criminal) business actions.
> 
> As far as my "axe to grind", it is with holding businessmen to a reasonable standard, and when they fail, holding their feet to the fire. I've been screwed over by other people here on OCN who were supposedly "good guys".
> 
> Anyone remember DWood? He STILL owes me money that I pre-paid for work to be done, and even kept a part I sent down so he could get an accurate measurement. I dealt with him in the past, and thought he was good, but he skipped town, kept my money (and others), took down his website, and was never heard from again.


Well said sir.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceUSA*
> 
> The screws that run the business at FCPU should get together and launch new business opportunity in the Rochester, NY area. They knows the connections, supplier etc and management skills to run the business successfully for Mark.


Doesn't mean anything. It's the equivalent of any random person opening any random company.

10 Years worth of feedback and a name that is known don't get replaced overnight even if it's by original staff. If this were the case one worker with money at any company would split and re-create the business model.

Who knows, maybe you can get this idea to some of their staff. They could possibly do some crowd funding and get a kickstarter going to open a new frozencpu









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> They are garbage, "amazing" until you have a return and they turn into flaming idiots. I have the e-mail to prove it.
> 
> As for FrozenCPU, damn that sucks, they were always great to me and I was on the verge of going back to WC. Hell, I was just browsing their products again........
> 
> Life sucks sometimes.


Order from FrozenCPU next time







. Too early?









All jokes aside, the reason I can't defend frozencpu is, aside from their superior customer service, I'm not willing to pay extra on almost 90% on inventory in order to obtain this customer service. If I have an issue like you did on a return and the company is being "flaming idiots" simply call the financial institute, banks and credit card companies don't settle with feelings or opinions it's all about what's printed in black and white. No I would not deal with them if they were wrong but If I place 25 orders and I had issue with 1 I'm not going to insult the company over a problem I had with 0.04% of all my orders. ( don't take this percentage as a representation of your problems gravity, it was just used as an example that sure we place a lot of orders but there has to be more than understanding if there was a problem with 1 )

At the end of the day I'm going to save my money and I can't do that at frozencpu. There's been times where it's $850 at frozencpu shipped and $720 at performancepcs, god forbid I mention this to read whatever random justifications people can come up with.

What I am saying is give them a break. People only treat you how you let them so if they punked you it's for a reason. I am not trying to insult you but motivate you to wise up. Can you imagine you defending frozencpu for their customer service and how they handle returns for your friend to place a $2000 order he can't receive because of what happens now? I don't know what happened with you and performance pcs but most likely both sides could have probably done something better. I have not seen your email, if you have time you should even PM me the screenshot as I'm now curious what happened with both sides. Obviously I can't change what happened but I am neutral and If I see something that could have been done better I would point it out in a heartbeat.

Regardless of the owners issues and what happened to the business we have to value and evaluate people for who they are and what they do inside or for a business. You may have been right you may have been wrong but we do not know the important details of your story, no one saying you are wrong but without everything on the table it's easier to avoid subjective arguments.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I don't care if this guy sold gold bars for $0.99, someone who treats his employees this way doesn't deserve anyone's money. How people can see it any other way is beyond me...like I said before, those who aren't bothered by it better not be bothered if they are ever in a similar situation with their employer. Seriously...how can anyone who has ever held a job support this...person...in any form? And don't even get started on the whole "addiction" thing, cause you'll be talking to the wrong guy.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Doesn't mean anything. It's the equivalent of any random person opening any random company.
> 
> 10 Years worth of feedback and a name that is known don't get replaced overnight even if it's by original staff. If this were the case one worker with money at any company would split and re-create the business model.
> 
> Who knows, maybe you can get this idea to some of their staff. They could possibly do some crowd funding and get a kickstarter going to open a new frozencpu


Actually it means alot. It only take a manly pair to venture out and attempt to do it. That's what separates the successful from the sheep.


----------



## chartiet

If the guys started their own place, I would definitely be a customer.

They probably could gain back most of the 10 years of feedback and name relatively quickly too.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> If the guys started their own place, I would definitely be a customer.


That is for sure.


----------



## chartiet

Imagine if Mark had gone on a supposed bender, didn't smash anything, and just told his employees thanks for having his back and he needs to go get help, we wouldn't even be noticing or threading about it... lol!

But, unfortunately, in cases like these, all rationale goes out the window.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Imagine if Mark had gone on a supposed bender, didn't smash anything, and just told his employees thanks for having his back and he needs to go get help, we wouldn't even be noticing or threading about it... lol!
> 
> But, unfortunately, in cases like these, all rationale goes out the window.


Exactly.

By all accounts, he wasn't really wasn't doing much of the day to day stuff anyway, his employees were.

If he didn't fire two people via "post-it-note" (and cowardly thing to do I might add) and pretty much intimidate and infuriate the rest to the point that they had had enough, people would have shown up after his bender on Saturday night and actually been at work doing their job Monday thru Friday. But because Mark did what he did, no one wanted to deal with that mess. Why should they put up with an abusive employer and save his bacon?

Besides, unemployment is the lowest it's been in over 8 years at 5.6% ... jobs are everywhere, life is good ... at least that's what the Feds and the Bureau of Labor Statistics is "saying".


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I don't care if this guy sold gold bars for $0.99, someone who treats his employees this way doesn't deserve anyone's money. How people can see it any other way is beyond me...like I said before, those who aren't bothered by it better not be bothered if they are ever in a similar situation with their employer. Seriously...how can anyone who has ever held a job support this...person...in any form? And don't even get started on the whole "addiction" thing, cause you'll be talking to the wrong guy.


This is one of the more naive statements I've read in this thread.

So your fine with paying other companies who you don't know how they treat their employees, if they are racist, or beat their wife. However you are not fine paying this one because now you know what he really does.

If you were to know what the CEO of the company who provides you cell phone service does, you may cancel your contract. Just saying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Actually it means alot. It only take a manly pair to venture out and attempt to do it. That's what separates the successful from the sheep.


You are absolutely right that it only takes a manly pair to venture out and attempt to do it. An attempt is merely that. Trust me I agree with you and if I was in the bunch this would be the logical thing to do.
What is said will be if none of their staff even tries. I wouldn't blame them for trying to get a job somewhere else instead of fill the big shoes of running the whole show. At the end of the day sheep grow wool and humans don't grow money so they need to earn it somewhere right


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> This is one of the more naive statements I've read in this thread.
> 
> So your fine with paying other companies who you don't know how they treat their employees, if they are racist, or beat their wife. However you are not fine paying this one because now you know what he really does.
> 
> If you were to know what the CEO of the company who provides you cell phone service does, you may cancel your contract. Just saying


Yeah, thing is...you know what, never mind. No point. Carry on calling me naive for all I care. I have morals. Deal with it.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, thing is...you know what, never mind. No point. Carry on calling me naive for all I care. I have morals. Deal with it.


The thing is you are turning your head to the left and refusing to look to the right, this is the reason behind me calling you naive.
Morals are subjective, just like religion is. A philosophic stand point is based on reason, not blind faith. That's how I treat these companies and there owners, I don't go to bed at night telling myself they go to church on Sunday and help local charities.

There is a point, and the point to this conversation will be that you pay people like this daily, and now you realized you don't want to. I'm sorry but you are going to have to do a 180 degree turn on your life if you don't want to support people like this.

Owners like this are in every business and every field.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> The thing is you are being childish by turning your head to the left and refusing to look to the right.
> 
> Morals are subjective, just like religion is. A philosophic stand point is based on reason, not blind faith.
> 
> There is a point, and the point to this conversation will be that you pay people like this daily, and now you realized you don't want to. I'm sorry but you are going to have to do a 180 degree turn on your life if you don't want to support people like this.
> 
> Owners like this are in every business and every field.


You obviously don't know me at all. I would stop assuming, like you are accusing me of doing...but anyway...like I said, no point. Carry on your intriguing conversation with someone else.


----------



## MaggieMae308

I, for one, would love to see Bucky, Joe, Richard etc. open up their own shop! If it goes up on Kickstart, with those guys behind it, count me in!


----------



## JRHudson

So........all the moral chit chat and squawbing with one another aside, has there been any new news? I read primochill is going to open there shop back up...,,


----------



## gecko991

I would think we are going to see at least one if not more shops spawn from this at this point.


----------



## Mega Man

first i am only on the first 100 posts

second ppc has several times worked with me and or updated the shipping on the site all i had to do was email them about it, it was fixed without an hour,

i never have had bad times returning anything but i did have some issues with their new site, which imo is to be expected.

lastly microcenter got the watercooling stuffs FROM FCPU

at least most of it

@WebsterXC

thanks for the warning, as to others doubting him he has always been a stand up guy for me


----------



## gecko991

The Micro center by me stocked a ton of EK stuff for me which was nice.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Damn straight! Niche, it may be, but dying it isn't.


Hmmmm......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> It's looking to be true at this point. We're still working on confirming it here, but so far it looks to be true.


Swiftech wins no prizes in the customer service category. I couldn't get a straight answer from you or anybody else about the H220-X or the H240-X availability. I received- "we will get back to you with an answer in a couple days" at least six times. I never received a follow through. Finally I gave up.


----------



## LittleBrant

Hey y'all, for what it's worth, just received my package from Fpc this afternoon. I'am a happy camper.


----------



## dman811

He said to stop, so why carry on? Next time just stop and don't derail the thread anymore than you already have.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRHudson*
> 
> So........all the moral chit chat and squawbing with one another aside, has there been any new news? I read primochill is going to open there shop back up...,,


That's about it.

Phones still disconnected.
Emails still unanswered.
No one has gotten a package that wasn't shipped out later than the 7th.
Still no message on FrozenCPU's board.
Rumors are still flying and now that Mark's business and personal lives are being looked into, those rumors seem to be more and more true.
Primochill is the first major manufacturer to basically say "it's over, they are done" ... I'm sure more will follow soon.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Hmmmm......
> Swiftech wins no prizes in the customer service category. I couldn't get a straight answer from you or anybody else about the H220-X or the H240-X availability. I received- "we will get back to you with an answer in a couple days" at least six times. I never received a follow through. Finally I gave up.


I've had water pumps RMA'd through swiftech with no problem. Fast email replies and always the will to resolve the problem on their end. I am sorry if they curved you and gave you a bad experience. Did you ever try calling or just email follow ups?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleBrant*
> 
> Hey y'all, for what it's worth, just received my package from Fpc this afternoon. I'am a happy camper.


I take it that it was shipped out before last Saturday and has just been in USPS or UPS or some other carriers hands all week?


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieMae308*
> 
> I, for one, would love to see Bucky, Joe, Richard etc. open up their own shop! If it goes up on Kickstart, with those guys behind it, count me in!


i would be all over it too..


----------



## BramSLI1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Hmmmm......
> Swiftech wins no prizes in the customer service category. I couldn't get a straight answer from you or anybody else about the H220-X or the H240-X availability. I received- "we will get back to you with an answer in a couple days" at least six times. I never received a follow through. Finally I gave up.


PM me so that I can assist you with your issue.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieMae308*
> 
> I, for one, would love to see Bucky, Joe, Richard etc. open up their own shop! If it goes up on Kickstart, with those guys behind it, count me in!


Yeah, but do any of them have any experience with starting and running a company?

No offense to any of them, but it takes more to running a company than just being a good computer tech, water cooling guru, or wire sleever.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Given that this thread has been the main reference for other sites to use for info on this matter until we get more official word from outside about it, I'm posting my own reminder for everyone to stay on topic and stop taking shots at each other. That kind of behavior isn't what the guests are coming here for, much less the members.


----------



## whodovoodo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<[email protected]> (CS:S King)*
> 
> Thread needs more updates. Currently frozen cpu is the only place on earth who i can order certain parts i need (various odd sized screws, fittings, etc).
> 
> Id love to avoid ebay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yes, I have. I've been Director of Computer Operations for 24 years now. During that time, I've had my sister die, my father die, my mothers boyfriend die, I got married, currently one of our employees daughter is very sick and had heart surgery, I had major surgery, and god knows how many vacations and sick days ... and our company stayed open and the phones turned on.
> 
> And I never one had the telephone numbers disconnected and didn't have someone else check emails for me, and neither should FrozenCPU.
> 
> But you are missing one important thing here ... there wasn't a death in the family, there wasn't an "unforeseen major event occurred in your life" ... the owner said that an employee freaked out and busted up stuff. So the whole "family member died" thing is totally irrelevant, because that isn't what happened.
> 
> Even if it did, the business had about 10 people in it. The other 9 could have covered for him for a couple days, or longer. He didn't have to shut the place down for days and have the phone company disconnect the phones. Heck, he could have taken 5 minutes and put a message up on his web page ... or had someone ELSE do that.
> 
> That is called being responsible.
> 
> Part of that is having to do things when you don't want to, or at the very least delegate to others who can. Not just shut the whole place down and leave his employees, customers, and vendors all hanging with no way to get in touch with him ... all the while still taking their money.


You obviously can't read or are being willfully i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yeah, but do any of them have any experience with starting and running a company?
> 
> No offense to any of them, but it takes more to running a company than just being a good computer tech, water cooling guru, or wire sleever.


You obviously never done business there then they were the ones running the company.


----------



## gecko991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Given that this thread has been the main reference for other sites to use for info on this matter until we get more official word from outside about it, I'm posting my own reminder for everyone to stay on topic and stop taking shots at each other. That kind of behavior isn't what the guests are coming here for, much less the members.


Absolutely right and well said.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> You obviously never done business there then they were the ones running the company.


I've done a lot of business there actually, but never been there or really talked to anyone there.

Running day to day operations is one thing, starting up a company, the legal aspects, the tax aspects, finding and negotiating a business lease, getting utilities, etc. are all things that doesn't happen "day to day". That's all I'm saying. I don't doubt their technical aspects in the least.

And with that ...

G'night ladies. Time to spend some quality time with the wife.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> starting up a company, the legal aspects, the tax aspects, finding and negotiating a business lease, getting utilities, etc. are all things that doesn't happen "day to day". That's all I'm saying.


LOL! That's the easiest damn part!


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Given that this thread has been the main reference for other sites to use for info on this matter until we get more official word from outside about it, I'm posting my own reminder for everyone to stay on topic and stop taking shots at each other. That kind of behavior isn't what the guests are coming here for, much less the members.


I totally agree !!!!


----------



## MaggieMae308

Mark Friga has not been capable of running his business for quite some time. He had left it up to "the guys" and showed up at the door sporadically and you never knew which Mark would show up...bad or good. He created high anxiety levels for everyone. I am a neighbor, I know. Bucky, Richard and team poured their lives into that place and are responsible for the success of the last five to six years as Friga had himself on a downward trajectory. Their hearts were broken at the destruction he wrought on the equipment and stock on one of his drug fueled rages early this week. The customers were the first thing they thought of but Mark left them with no way to deal with those customers. So, yes, they definitly know how to start, run and succeed at business. They even are smart enough to ask about what they might need help with, which I consider an important attribute. So yeah, I would have no qualms contributing to a kick starter campaign for them!


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleBrant*
> 
> Hey y'all, for what it's worth, just received my package from Fpc this afternoon. I'am a happy camper.


And when did you place your order?,
This really sucks , I made a substantial purchase fro FCPU, and I know PayPal has me covered but... damn the waiting, and I don't have the cash to just go and order fro PPCS....what a drag


----------



## gecko991

No doubt...


----------



## Dazmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> How about avoiding civil suits?


Couple more posts and it all will be your fault!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> LOL! That's the easiest damn part!


If it was easy, more people would start businesses.
If it was easy, more business would be successful.
If it was easy, everyone on this forum would be a boss and not an employee.
The only easy part is dreaming and not living in reality.

I work side by side with people in marketing and consulting and I see people trying to start new business every day. The money is the easy part for them and everything else is difficult.

This is actually the part where you get hustled and played for a fool because you are trying to get your foot in the door. Easiest part? The part with the most crucial detail like legal terms, state law, federal law, and more is something that is easy and should be overlooked?

If you have the realtor, accountant, and lawyer on speed dial and you have done business with them, that's great. Otherwise try to remember you need them and they don't need you.

Everyone can do everything these days, the problem is their debit and credit card can't accept the charge for them. That's why you see people who have never opened, operated, or sold a business suggest for another human to do it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaggieMae308*
> 
> Mark Friga has not been capable of running his business for quite some time. He had left it up to "the guys" and showed up at the door sporadically and you never knew which Mark would show up...bad or good. He created high anxiety levels for everyone. I am a neighbor, I know. Bucky, Richard and team poured their lives into that place and are responsible for the success of the last five to six years as Friga had himself on a downward trajectory. Their hearts were broken at the destruction he wrought on the equipment and stock on one of his drug fueled rages early this week. The customers were the first thing they thought of but Mark left them with no way to deal with those customers. So, yes, they definitly know how to start, run and succeed at business. They even are smart enough to ask about what they might need help with, which I consider an important attribute. So yeah, I would have no qualms contributing to a kick starter campaign for them!


If this tight knit crew of employees that have been working here for a long time did not get together in an attempt to help the owner of the company for the well being of the company, their life, and the owners life, well then it's their fault and I hope they have fun at their new job.

I'm a old man, if you are my boss and you come to work drunk or high, sure it's your life and your life affects mine. Sometime during that day I'm going to pull you for a conversation. That won't be the first and the last. You can't live life with pure actions and no consequences. We all need one another for something.

If the employees at frozencpu felt it wasn't their job or duty to care about the owner's well being, then there is nothing more that needs to be said. Frozencpu is shutting down as a result in lack of cooperation from everyone. Pretty sure a grown man with a pair could of sat Mark down the day of and talked sense to him, hard to do this when everyone is running around in "fear" waiting to gossip about his personal issues. Let me not continue as I don't know the reality of what happened, we can all use our own deductive reasoning to paint a picture.

My final thoughts, if the people you mentioned are not capable enough to keep an already successful running business on track I'm sorry but they are not going to start one and make that one successful. I am pretty sure majority of people find it easier to deal with people than it is to deal with a judicial system like the court. If you think they are capable then ask them why they have not made an attempt in the past 10 years to invest in some inventory and do it on their own.


----------



## zmn668

Did anyone ever notice that Heatsinkfactory.com has the same phone numbers and address as FCPU?

This article from FrostyTech in Sept 2010 explains it...

"Update to 09/08/2010 newspost.

William Gordon, the original owner of HeatsinkFactory.com just wrote in to clarify what's been happening with this cornerstone of online heatsink shopping. William has clarified why the website was offline for a short period of time, saying; "I noticed your article stating HeatsinkFactory is out of business and I wanted to clarify that is not true. The site is now owned by Mark Friga Jr. of FrozenCPU. It was down temporarily while the transition took place."

So good news, HeatsinkFactory.com is back and selling heatsinks!"


----------



## gecko991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmn668*
> 
> Did anyone ever notice that Heatsinkfactory.com has the same phone numbers and address as FCPU?


Interesting indeed.


----------



## ShaunB

I just wanted to thank the OP and those involved here, I was in the process of ordering a bunch of mod parts from them today and when I kept calling the number with a question about a part it kept saying disconnected. So I searched for their number here and came across this post.

I had to shut my own retail business down overnight due to a partner disagreement but we immediately stopped taking orders. I feel if I would have completed this transaction I would be out several hundered dollars and would have had to go through the chargeback process.


----------



## skupples

so much drama in the LBC kinda hard being snoop d o double G, but I some how some way, keep selling water blocks like every single day.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> I just wanted to thank the OP and those involved here, I was in the process of ordering a bunch of mod parts from them today and when I kept calling the number with a question about a part it kept saying disconnected. So I searched for their number here and came across this post.
> 
> I had to shut my own retail business down overnight due to a partner disagreement but we immediately stopped taking orders. I feel if I would have completed this transaction I would be out several hundered dollars and would have had to go through the chargeback process.


I also thank the OP for the thread, I am glad you were able to save your money. I almost placed an order last week myself, happy I waited.

This was a great company and what happened sucks, but it's just that. Hopefully when the internet stops gossiping about the owner or employees life we can move forward.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so much drama in the LBC kinda hard being snoop d o double G, but I some how some way, keep selling water blocks like every single day.


hahahahaha you brought me back a few decades and gave me a nice laugh


----------



## speedyeggtart

This is just an educated guess using deductive and logical reasoning using information "leaked" or "referenced" by former employees and employee friends/business neighbors i this thread.

If he was arrested back in Sept 2014 for DUI his court hearings or sentencing should be around this time frame.

it may explain why the website and business has not been touched or updated, because he can't do it!

Not sure of his predicament or court proceedings - but it could be a short time or for awhile before he is able to do anything depending on what is the court sentencing/fines.


----------



## Petra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> If it was easy, more people would start businesses.
> If it was easy, more business would be successful.
> If it was easy, everyone on this forum would be a boss and not an employee.
> The only easy part is dreaming and not living in reality.


...and the entertainment continues.









It's the hardest part for people to start doing, partially because it involves committing to risk. Running a business and making it successful over the long haul is the hard part. Waking up every morning and pushing forward no matter what else is going on is the hard part. Putting in 16-18 hour days 6-7 days a week for 5 years is the hard part. Letting go after you've sold because it was time... is the hard part.


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yeah, but do any of them have any experience with starting and running a company?
> 
> No offense to any of them, but it takes more to running a company than just being a good computer tech, water cooling guru, or wire sleever.


Especially this day in age there are so many laws and regulations you have to jump through just to run a business. Not trying to start another conversation about politics but the point is don't expect another shop to surface in FCPUs wake


----------



## dman811

I'd pitch into a Kickstarter for them. I've spent a good bit of customer money with FCPU and I absolutely loved it. RMA'd things with one hitch, one single time, and it was on my end.


----------



## BoatOnGoat

Alright, so I'm honestly over this drama already...

When can I get the recovered merchandise at a discount?


----------



## wermad

I think we should all put our differences aside and reflect on this major change to our little world of pc modding. Its not like closing of K-Mart or Target. I hope to see maybe another store enter the fray. With no more Jab-tech, little action from Sidewinder, and a few small shops left where are headed? Aio?????

Rip FrozenCPU.com


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I also thank the OP for the thread, I am glad you were able to save your money. I almost placed an order last week myself, happy I waited.
> 
> This was a great company and what happened sucks, but it's just that. Hopefully when the internet stops gossiping about the owner or employees life we can move forward.
> hahahahaha you brought me back a few decades and gave me a nice laugh


haha, just got done watching the 2012 Coachella headline.

I poured out some Ron Zacapa for our dead homies @ FCPU.


----------



## gecko991

Mobile arm...


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I think we should all put our differences aside and reflect on this major change to our little world of pc modding. Its not like closing of K-Mart or Target. I hope to see maybe another store enter the fray. With no more Jab-tech, little action from Sidewinder, and a few small shops left where are headed? Aio?????
> 
> Rip FrozenCPU.com


If it really hits the point of not enough retailers we're going to see the distributors step in and open their own shops.


----------



## ShaunB

Honestly, I found their website dated and no easy search functions, just my opinion I only ordered a few niche things from them.

I am happy I found performance-pcs today and placed my first order with them, I expect their business will grow as a result. They will need to upgrade their webserver though, man it was struggling today.


----------



## SoulFallen

I'm sure ppc traffic has probably doubled..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Honestly, I found their website dated and no easy search functions, just my opinion I only ordered a few niche things from them.
> 
> I am happy I found performance-pcs today and placed my first order with them, I expect their business will grow as a result. They will need to upgrade their webserver though, man it was struggling today.


their webserver has been struggling since their website upgrade, it must be obscenely bad right now. (While they bathe in money)


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petra*
> 
> ...and the entertainment continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the hardest part for people to start doing, partially because it involves committing to risk. Provided that one's head isn't full of rocks, however, it's the easiest part to actually execute on successfully. Running a business and making it successful over the long haul is the hard part. Waking up every morning and pushing forward no matter what else is going on is the hard part. Putting in 16-18 hour days 6-7 days a week for 5 years is the hard part. Letting go after you've sold because it was time... is the hard part.


No point in dot dot dotting our conversation into some form of joke for your own personal amusement unless you really find the the American economy which has been free falling for ever so long. I am sure we were having a legitimate conversation which is why I'm still treating it as one.

I am not contesting what you said. It definitely may be hard for you or someone else. People aren't cut from the same cloth. Some can work 16-18 hours without a problem, I won't judge you because you think 16-18hours is hard, not because of the long hours but because I don't judge people. To me it is more difficult to deal with different people on the same issues(such as multiple accountants to deal with a tax issue due to the inefficiency of one ) than it is to work a long hard day applying a skillset or talent I own repetitively ( like troubleshooting computers at geeksquad or sleeving wires at frozencpu )

You have it backwards if you think getting up in the morning to do the job your paid for that supplies you the food you eat to live is hard.
Hard is establishing the foundation to where that paycheck you get isn't some random quickbooks printed check from a company that doesn't file taxes.
Anyone can go register a corporation and buy a domain name, doesn't make you a successful business.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Honestly, I found their website dated and no easy search functions, just my opinion I only ordered a few niche things from them.
> 
> I am happy I found performance-pcs today and placed my first order with them, I expect their business will grow as a result. They will need to upgrade their webserver though, man it was struggling today.


PPCS's website is terrible. Lags like crazy, and takes forever to load. FCPU is ten times better! Everything is nice and categorized.


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> PPCS's website is terrible. Lags like crazy, and takes forever to load. FCPU is ten times better! Everything is nice and categorized.


I liked the attribute features on the left, searched for 80mm fans and then could tick the boxes to filter my results instead of cycling through a dozen pages of products.

But then PPCS's site was pretty hard to navigate with the input lag and processing speeds.

FrozenCPU reminds me of old OScommerce open source sites I made 10 years ago, yea they work but they dont have features that make it user friendly.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> If it really hits the point of not enough retailers we're going to see the distributors step in and open their own shops.


No disrespect to ppcs.com (my main source of gear if im honest), but we do benefit from more retailers. We lost some manufacturers as well. Amazon and newegg used to have some good stock and now are just feeding the aio crowd (no bad thing imho). Well, I hope ppcs.com can continue to feed our addiction








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> Honestly, I found their website dated and no easy search functions, just my opinion I only ordered a few niche things from them.
> 
> I am happy I found performance-pcs today and placed my first order with them, I expect their business will grow as a result. They will need to upgrade their webserver though, man it was struggling today.


Lol, you didn't see their older site! The new one is a pain. But, ppcs.com is a great shop non the less. I got a free shirt and hat once due to being sold inventory that was still in a ship container in the middle of the ocean (







). And yes, the fortunate thing they are still the best source for gear in the US. I wish Aquatuning was a bit more competitive; even w/ the import fee's they're a bit more expensive then ppcs.com

Tbh, the search function was autrocious for all this pc modding sites. They're as bad as amazon if you ask me. The new ppcs.com site is horrible and on mobile its a nightmare. The navigation of frozen, though not really innovative, it was very easy to use. Once ppcs.com changed their site, I frequented frozen more and more for the research aspect only. Prices, well, frozen 1 out ten would get the order. Just placed an order w/ ppcs.com and I'm happy they had the Valentine's day discounts (8% off for me







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB*
> 
> I liked the attribute features on the left, searched for 80mm fans and then could tick the boxes to filter my results instead of cycling through a dozen pages of products.
> 
> But then PPCS's site was pretty hard to navigate with the input lag and processing speeds.
> 
> FrozenCPU reminds me of old OScommerce open source sites I made 10 years ago, yea they work but they dont have features that make it user friendly.


When it launched, it had serious teething issues. Most of them have been worked out but still, most of us don't like it. Especially the mobile version.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> their webserver has been struggling since their website upgrade, it must be obscenely bad right now. (While they bathe in money)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> PPCS's website is terrible. Lags like crazy, and takes forever to load. FCPU is ten times better! Everything is nice and categorized.


They definitely tried to spruce up the website, just seems like the hired the wrong creative individual. SteezyTN performance pc's is also categorized, has always been, not the easiest convenient layout but definitely not the worst. Only reason performance-pcs can compete with frozencpu is because almost everything in their inventory is cheaper, literally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No disrespect to ppcs.com (my main source of gear if im honest), but we do benefit from more retailers. We lost some manufacturers as well. Amazon and newegg used to have some good stock and now are just feeding the aio crowd (no bad thing imho). Well, I hope ppcs.com can continue to feed our addiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you didn't see their older site! The new one is a pain. But, ppcs.com is a great shop non the less. I got a free shirt and hat once due to being sold inventory that was still in a ship container in the middle of the ocean (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And yes, the fortunate thing they are still the best source for gear in the US. I wish Aquatuning was a bit more competitive; even w/ the import fee's they're a bit more expensive then ppcs.com
> 
> Tbh, the search function was autrocious for all this pc modding sites. They're as bad as amazon if you ask me. The new ppcs.com site is horrible and on mobile its a nightmare. The navigation of frozen, though not really innovative, it was very easy to use. Once ppcs.com changed their site, I frequented frozen more and more for the research aspect only. Prices, well, frozen 1 out ten would get the order. Just placed an order w/ ppcs.com and I'm happy they had the Valentine's day discounts (8% off for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> When it launched, it had serious teething issues. Most of them have been worked out but still, most of us don't like it. Especially the mobile version.


Their discounts are the best. The extra few percent helps a lot on those big orders.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Everyone can do everything these days, the problem is their debit and credit card can't accept the charge for them. That's why you see people who have never opened, operated, or sold a business suggest for another human to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this tight knit crew of employees that have been working here for a long time did not get together in an attempt to help the owner of the company for the well being of the company, their life, and the owners life, *well then it's their fault* and I hope they have fun at their new job.
> 
> I'm a old man, if you are my boss and you come to work drunk or high, sure it's your life and your life affects mine. Sometime during that day I'm going to pull you for a conversation. That won't be the first and the last. You can't live life with pure actions and no consequences. We all need one another for something.
> 
> If the employees at frozencpu felt it wasn't their job or duty to care about the owner's well being, then there is nothing more that needs to be said. Frozencpu is shutting down as a result in lack of cooperation from everyone. Pretty sure a grown man with a pair could of *sat Mark down the day of and talked sense to him*, hard to do this when everyone is running around in "fear" waiting to gossip about his personal issues. Let me not continue as I don't know the reality of what happened, we can all use our own deductive reasoning to paint a picture.
> 
> My final thoughts, if the people you mentioned are not capable enough to keep an already successful running business on track I'm sorry but they are not going to start one and make that one successful. I am pretty sure majority of people find it easier to deal with people than it is to deal with a judicial system like the court. If you think they are capable then ask them why they have not made an attempt in the past 10 years to invest in some inventory and do it on their own.


What? You really blame the employees for his personal problems with addiction? And you expect anyone to be able to just sit him down and talk some sense into him? This is the most ridiculous post I have seen yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> They definitely tried to spruce up the website, just seems like the hired the wrong creative individual. SteezyTN performance pc's is also categorized, has always been, not the easiest convenient layout but definitely not the worst. Only reason performance-pcs can compete with frozencpu is because almost everything in their inventory is cheaper, literally.
> Their discounts are the best. The extra few percent helps a lot on those big orders.


Definitely.

They probably hired someone's kid which is still in high school, or something.

WAY TOO MUCH GOING ON. The website even melts 20NM cellphones.

at least the snow is gone now.

*ALSO*

I'm just going to put this out there, based on my own experience with addiction, personally and externally.

my guess is this. The company as a whole joined together to confront Mark on his nonsense, and he went ape poop, which brings us up to today. I mean, it hit the peak during his late 2014 DUI. The other guy? Probably his codependent.

PLEASE UNDERSTAND. I am not in any way shape or form trying to be inflammatory. I'm basing this off of my own experience with satan in liquid & powder form. It might be different for each person, but its normally quite the same.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> What? You really blame the employees for his personal problems with addiction? And you expect anyone to be able to just sit him down and talk some sense into him? This is the most ridiculous post I have seen yet.


I never blamed the employees for his personal problems with addiction. I'm not sure how you twisted my words or misread to come up with this conclusion. If you didn't take my text out of context this wouldn't happen. Refer to the 43 words before your bold underlined quote.

My point was, to reiterate so you can understand, if you work 6 years side by side with someone and you don't care about anything else than work, well it's no surprise what happened. You think because your boss came into work with a little liquid courage that you couldn't talk sense into him?

My post is ridiculous but you are willing to talk about someones "addiction" that you personally don't know of and willing to go back and forth about it.

Quote:


> If this tight knit crew of employees that have been working here for a long time did not get together in an attempt to help the owner of the company for the well being of the company, their life, and the owners life, _*well then it's their fault*_ and I hope they have fun at their new job.


I'm sorry but if my driver is an alcoholic and for 6 years I know hes an alcoholic, I'm not going to be mad or surprised when he doesn't show up for work in the morning. It was as much my fault as it was his.


----------



## Deedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I never blamed the employees for his personal problems with addiction.
> 
> My point was, if you work 6 years side by side with someone and you don't care about anything else than work, well it's no surprise this happened.
> 
> If this is a ridiculous post you kids must not be build with backbones these days. You think because your boss came into work with a little liquid courage that you couldn't talk sense into him?
> 
> My post is ridiculous but you are willing to talk about someones "addiction" that you personally don't know of and willing to go back and forth about it.


from the way it sounds none of the employees worked side by side with him, he merely popped in from time to time.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedaz*
> 
> from the way it sounds none of the employees worked side by side with him, he merely popped in from time to time.


If that is the case then none of the above applies. Shame for frozencpu, honestly was a great place to shop.

Don't get me wrong, from your last post my statement is based on if they are day in day out working with the guy non stop, which changes everything. I obviously was not trying to pin another humans vices on the back of others.


----------



## skupples

I find it hard to believe that his long term employees didn't secretly get together to discuss the situation.

This is a post based off of 100% speculation, but said speculation is based off of experience.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that his long term employees didn't secretly get together to discuss the situation.
> 
> This is a post based off of 100% speculation, but said speculation is based off of experience.


What's sad is the company is salvageable and it won't be pretty soon. I've seen deeper holes in tougher markets that get picked up, turned around, and still sold for a profit.


----------



## gecko991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that his long term employees didn't secretly get together to discuss the situation.
> 
> This is a post based off of 100% speculation, but said speculation is based off of experience.


I agree it is rather strange.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> What's sad is the company is salvageable and it won't be pretty soon. I've seen deeper holes in tougher markets that get picked up, turned around, and still sold for a profit.


IDK man, we're quite the niche market, which means we're quite the small community. News travels quickly around these parts.

I don't hold much faith for FCPU remaining solvent, but I do see an opportunity for someone else growing their business.

The great thing here is that this niche isn't big enough for a federal bailout, which means *true* free market capitalism will take place. Should be quite interesting to observe.


----------



## zmn668

Seems like Paypal may have cut off the possibility of using them for payment at FCPU. Just assembled a cart and Paypal is no longer an option for payment. Can only select credit card now.


----------



## Artah

I'd love to start a new business in California with ALL the FCPU staff.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'd love to start a new business in California with ALL the FCPU staff.


Do you have good credit?


----------



## trendy

I don't mean to ramble, but I don't find this all that surprising. These smaller e-commerce sites usually run on a tight margin, and while most of them are probably just fine -- they are *not *NewEgg. Thus you always run the risk of something crazy and/or nefarious occurring.

I've stopped ordering from small e-commerce sites since I worked for one for a short period of time last year. I won't mention the site name out of respect for some of the employees there, but it was an absolute horror show.

I took the job there because it was going to pay well, and was much, MUCH closer to home (40 mile commute vs 2 mile). After two weeks there, I was frustrated and afraid for their customers. The owner was completely in it for his pocket book and the 'IT' department was a middle aged guy who thought he was hot stuff, but kept pirated software on the same server as the SQL database with customer information.

If all that's being said here is true, I hope the ex-employees the best of luck, they were dealt a tough hand.


----------



## Artah

around 720+ I really feel bad for the FCPU employees, this is a heart felt outage for me and not because of my obsession for computers but for the employees. It sucks to have some shaky employment. I know they must have famliies to take care of.


----------



## skupples

margins so tight they drive around in land rovers.









I'm not saying their per item profit is low as hell, but when you're driving around & getting DUI in land rovers....


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> margins so tight they drive around in land rovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying their per item profit is low as hell, but when you're driving around & getting DUI in land rovers....


Actions speak louder than words








Excuses only satisfy those who justify them









I'm going to cross my fingers and hope that Mark decides to do something that keeps FrozenCPU up and products shipping. A lot to catch up on, apologies can't fix much. Sure it is sad to see a long time staff leave but I am sure plenty of us will click checkout regardless who's packing our order.


----------



## giltyler

PayPal is still working for me on FCPU site.
I did not click to order but did have the option once connected through to the PayPal site.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> margins so tight they drive around in land rovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying their per item profit is low as hell, but when you're driving around & getting DUI in land rovers....


They make money, don't get me wrong, but they aren't pulling in a million a year (my former employer kept his Porche 911 in the company warehouse, that he received a tax break from the local government to build). You don't need to be rich to own nice things.

Although, I guess I could agree that if you've got a drug/alcohol problem and own nice things, you've probably got money.


----------



## Artah

If I started a store in CA in memory of frozencpu would you guys support it? I would need all previous frozencpu employees to be in on it for it to be worth it. I've run a computer business before but it took too much of my time and I had to stop but now I'm ready to start again.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> PayPal is still working for me on FCPU site.
> I did not click to order but did have the option once connected through to the PayPal site.


The guy that picked up my titans has like $2,000 tied up in FCPU paypal chargebacks.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> If I started a store in CA in memory of frozencpu would you guys support it? I would need all previous frozencpu employees to be in on it for it to be worth it. I've run a computer business before but it took too much of my time and I had to stop but now I'm ready to start again.


With no offense to you as you may be a great person and I personally don't know you, but this isn't how things work. If the computer business took too much of your time, this one will take 3x as much.


----------



## 97discosd

You sir are responsible for beer nearly shooting out of my nose haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so much drama in the LBC kinda hard being snoop d o double G, but I some how some way, keep selling water blocks like every single day.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *97discosd*
> 
> You sir are responsible for beer nearly shooting out of my nose haha


Tell me about it. I had to grab a microfiber cloth to wipe down my monitor because of skupples


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *97discosd*
> 
> You sir are responsible for beer nearly shooting out of my nose haha


Lol, I've actually seen snoob dog a few times before he got famous. This was when he was called snoopy in marhsall jr. high school







Also hung out with cuba gooding jr a lot selling candy in orange county before he got famous


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Lol, I've actually seen snoob dog a few times before he got famous. This was when he was called snoopy in marhsall jr. high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also hung out with cuba gooding jr a lot selling candy in orange county before he got famous


that's awesome!


----------



## wcmole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yes, to reiterate there is a ;arguer discount for Valentine's day at present.
> You're dating yourself dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be funny if we still had plenty of other places to shop for this type of gear than we now do. Oh and if people weren't having to do chargebacks etc.
> What the hell does that even mean? Nobody should be speculating and judging either way re "addictions", but we have photo as well as plenty of anecdotal evidence that alcohol very much _was_ a main problem here. And your comment is an insult to recovering and/or struggling alcoholics in general too.


I'll tell ya what I meant by that, just to clear things up.
I have spent multiple occasions in the presence of this man, and not only on a "professional" or work basis. My "comment" isn't just a comment. It's the truth. In public, at his house, I've been with him in person. What I was saying was, that IN FACT I know that at this time, alcohol isn't the "main problem here." I'm not going to give details, and I'm sure you can all figure it out if you just connect the dots. Yes, he's battled addiction for years, many know this. Alcohol is one of those battles, and remains as an "appetizer" complementing his hobby at this time. I meant no offense at all to anyone struggling, or has struggled in the past. I myself, come from a family with members who are recovering. What I merely was saying, is that what he is doing is WAY BEYOND all the speculation of this happening just because of the drink. I think it's appalling, and find that what he is doing is making those who are battling with the addiction to alcohol look bad. That is MY opinion, cleared up.......and what I stated, is a fact. Over the last few years I have PERSONALLY seen it with my own eyes, and just wanted to clear that up.
His hobbies and what he chooses to do on his own time are not the point anyway. I just felt that the speculation and constant bantering could use a "fact," which many have asked for. I don't feel entitled to give the info, or feel the need to make him seem like the biggest loser on earth.......just clearing things up.
So, hopefully that will help set that straight. Sorry, really, I do apologize if anyone interpreted it to be an insult.
And as for all the people wondering why the employees never "stepped up and said anything....." Yes, they have.....MULTIPLE TIMES. Years and years these guys have sat him down and plead to him their concern for his well being. They have gotten his family and friends involved. They have helped him take the steps needed to go for treatment. And, as a result, he has gone. Each time, the employees stood by his side, keeping things running, and helping him move forward. Countless times, they have forgiven him, and gave him the opportunity to stand up and make his wrongs right. And each and every time, they have given him the benefit of doubt, pushed back their fears of relapse, and opened their arms and minds to learning to trust him again. They have given him more chances than even his family has.

I really hate that this has turned into a personal issue. I in no way mean to open up and air his dirty laundry. But, it doesn't take a dummy to look too hard and find that the facts stated are true. I feel the need to stand up and support them because they can't really stand on stage in the light right now. As much as they have given, they too, need someone to stand up and catch them when they fall. So, when after I try to reach out and spread the info that many I feel have a right to know.....I too feel the need to be here to squash any and all accusations that may come up, or speculations thought of that are not true. I will not stand up and preach for things I do not know as fact, unless I have seen these situations in person with my own two eyes. And I certainly, WILL NOT speak of situations heard through the grapevine, from those I trust knowledge of, even if it's proven with pictures.

Everything in life comes full circle. I pray that this too shall pass, and that those who are finding judgement for their losses comes very soon. I hope that those who have lost the greatest, are soon blanketed with peace, and that their lives are blessed with all that they deserve for their never-ending commitment and dedication that they have all unselfishly volunteered.

I wonder what their next steps are. I hope they can find somewhere in this industry that they find fit. Maybe that would be helpful to get them moving again.....I don't want to see them become discouraged, and hopefully they can isolate this situation in their minds for the future, so that their skills aren't buried by trust issues.


----------



## skupples

sounds about right.

for those who don't understand it, & simply speculate, please go edumcate yourselves.

one thing is for sure though, it's his own damned job to air his dirty laundry.


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## LittleBrant

Hey there guy, placed my order approximately 7 day's ago. My order was paid through a special credit card that I use exclusively for internet purchases


----------



## Dagamus NM

Definite tough situation for the employees. I have worked for some awful bosses and the one I have right now is awesome. I really hope she doesn't leave or have her health fail as she is an awesome mentor.

Nobody should work for the paranoid up all night every night irrational type like this. I don't have to know him to recognize what I grew up in. He took it over the edge this time though.

My purchaser is putting together about a $4k order for PPCs on Monday, I placed my requisitions prior to reading the original post. Luckily my director was on vacation until Tuesday and she did not approve my requisitions otherwise the purchase order would have gone to my purchaser and they would be stuck on their credit card. Funny thing is that the total order was about $280 less. Downside is that they didn't have the gigabyte ud7 block, the rampage IV block is only the LE and not the full chipset (more cosmetic than functional anyways and this computer isn't going to win a beauty contest) and they don't stock the 17.0W/m-k fujipoly. I buy sheets at a time so I will probably just go direct to fujipoly in the future.

Edit: in the time it took to make a spreadsheet for the 21 different stock numbers of FCPU vs PPCs and provide web links for everything as well as add to the number of items for certain stock levels being higher at PPCs and adding another requisition for 6 farbwerks, 24 cables and 6 of each length of PPCs rgbleds minus the 30inch size I am finding that the stocks I placed my requisitions based on are dwindling very quickly. PPCs is going to have trouble maintaining inventory until things settle. Half of my order is going to be back stocked. They have five EK universal vga blocks in HWBOT flavor. Four of those are mine, stupid ek thermospheres won't fit the cards they are for so I have had enough and am dumping them, only the HWBOT's look better anyway.

The behavior around the community kind of reminds me of when a middle level dealer would collect every bodies money to get a big package and then disappear only to turn up OD'd or smoked out their goard unable to string sentences together.

He is either asleep or been up way too long, time will tell.

Sorry to the employees and everybody that has money tied up. Only those paying by Bitcoin are really out of pocket permanently.


----------



## Reece Leu

Bye FrozenCPU.
Once my mother comes back from her vacation I'll be calling her CC company to get my $80 back.
Really disappointing, seriously. I needed that 1 part to finish my build.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reece Leu*
> 
> Bye FrozenCPU.
> Once my mother comes back from her vacation I'll be calling her CC company to get my $80 back.
> Really disappointing, seriously. I needed that 1 part to finish my build.


DK Reference.

And yes its sad to see FCPU go down. My prayers are with Mark for recovery, I have seen and helped many out of that path including myself - I know how bad that beast can be and what it can cost in a persons life.

And prayers for his ex-employees as well - I hope they find another job that they loved as much as this one.


----------



## sicksigm4

No one can make light of addiction -no one should.

But why does it seem like it is becoming an excuse to why people fail. What we don't look at enough is how the people around an addict are affected.

The best people to fix this are the employees of FCPU. One cannot clunk together a skeleton crew and hope that it just runs again.

The damage to reputation is already there as well.

At least ship the last orders or refund people their money.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sicksigm4*
> 
> No one can make light of addiction -no one should.
> 
> But why does it seem like it is becoming an excuse to why people fail. What we don't look at enough is how the people around an addict are affected.
> 
> *The best people to fix this are the employees of FCPU. One cannot clunk together a skeleton crew and hope that it just runs again.*
> 
> The damage to reputation is already there as well.
> 
> *At least ship the last orders or refund people their money.*


The employees can't fix this if they can't get into the building without doing something potentially illegal themselves, that being breaking and entering.


----------



## DarkIdeals

So has anyone heard anything definitive yet though? i haven't been able to keep up with the thread due to being extremely busy but i've got a Corsair 900D case that was defective that i sent in for return monday without knowing about this and it was signed for by "JJ" at the FCPU warehouse which seemed like a good sign but the phones are still disconnected and everything and i haven't got my store credit yet etc.. so i'm getting annoyed to the point that i'm about to call paypal to get my money back. Even if this not so legit sounding "skeleton crew" statement is true you would think they'd at least have the time to take care of something or at the VERY least put out some kind of statement about when things might be back up and running. Unless they WANT people to continue putting charge backs through putting even more risk on them being shut down due to losing all that cashflow.


----------



## SpecTRe-X

I was just looking at rigid tubing there. I can't believe they might not be open any longer. I bought my first watercooling gear from them.


----------



## quipers

I haven't read every post in this thread from the past 24 hours.
That said, I think it's worth considering that most of us reading this thread don't _really_ know what's going on with FCPU management. There've been a bunch of posts alleging some pretty negative stuff about the owner, most of them from apparently new (and anonymous) accounts on this board. There've also been unflattering pictures posted of what are alleged to be the office. But, again, most of us have no idea what the truth is.

For all we know, the owner may be facing a medical crisis of some kind, or some other situation that keeps him from being able to attend to the business.
The critics could have axes to grind that are only partly related to the running of the business.

Until more verifiable facts come out, everybody should just calm down.

I'm glad someone thought to post _something_ here so that people wouldn't just keep spending their money placing orders and wasting their time waiting for packages that won't be sent in a timely fashion (if at all). But it seems to me a bit much to go beyond that, talking contemptuously about people's personal behavior when we can't hear their defense.

As for the comments claiming that nobody will ever buy anything from FCPU again --
Assuming they can maintain their credit lines and relationships with suppliers (critical assumption, obviously), I would suspect that FCPU would be able to keep customers coming back by simply offering significantly better prices than the competition. A lot of potential customers -in fact, probably _most_- haven't heard anything about what's going on right now. *And I'd bet that most of everyone else will be quick to disregard the memory if offered a juicy enough price cut.*


----------



## SpecTRe-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> I haven't read every post in this thread from the past 24 hours.
> That said, I think it's worth considering that most of us reading this thread don't _really_ know what's going on with FCPU management. There've been a bunch of posts alleging some pretty negative stuff about the owner, most of them from apparently new (and anonymous) accounts on this board. There've also been unflattering pictures posted of what are alleged to be the office. But, again, most of us have no idea what the truth is.
> 
> For all we know, the owner may be facing a medical crisis of some kind, or some other situation that keeps him from being able to attend to the business.
> The critics could have axes to grind that are only partly related to the running of the business.
> 
> Until more verifiable facts come out, everybody should just calm down.
> 
> I'm glad someone thought to post _something_ here so that people wouldn't just keep spending their money placing orders and wasting their time waiting for packages that won't be sent in a timely fashion (if at all). But it seems to me a bit much to go beyond that, talking contemptuously about people's personal behavior when we can't hear their defense.
> 
> As for the comments claiming that nobody will ever buy anything from FCPU again --
> Assuming they can maintain their credit lines and relationships with suppliers (critical assumption, obviously), I would suspect that FCPU would be able to keep customers coming back by simply offering significantly better prices than the competition. A lot of potential customers -in fact, probably _most_- haven't heard anything about what's going on right now. *And I'd bet that most of everyone else will be quick to disregard the memory if offered a juicy enough price cut.*


This. I'm not so quick to write them off and if they came back tomorrow I'd have no problem placing an order with them. I've likely given them 2 or 3k worth of business over the past few years. What's another 100$ that I can file a charge-back on if things fall through?


----------



## Jakusonfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wcmole*
> 
> I'll tell ya what I meant by that, just to clear things up.
> I have spent multiple occasions in the presence of this man, and not only on a "professional" or work basis. My "comment" isn't just a comment. It's the truth. In public, at his house, I've been with him in person. What I was saying was, that IN FACT I know that at this time, alcohol isn't the "main problem here." I'm not going to give details, and I'm sure you can all figure it out if you just connect the dots. Yes, he's battled addiction for years, many know this. Alcohol is one of those battles, and remains as an "appetizer" complementing his hobby at this time. I meant no offense at all to anyone struggling, or has struggled in the past. I myself, come from a family with members who are recovering. What I merely was saying, is that what he is doing is WAY BEYOND all the speculation of this happening just because of the drink. I think it's appalling, and find that what he is doing is making those who are battling with the addiction to alcohol look bad. That is MY opinion, cleared up.......and what I stated, is a fact. Over the last few years I have PERSONALLY seen it with my own eyes, and just wanted to clear that up.
> His hobbies and what he chooses to do on his own time are not the point anyway. I just felt that the speculation and constant bantering could use a "fact," which many have asked for. I don't feel entitled to give the info, or feel the need to make him seem like the biggest loser on earth.......just clearing things up.
> So, hopefully that will help set that straight. Sorry, really, I do apologize if anyone interpreted it to be an insult.
> And as for all the people wondering why the employees never "stepped up and said anything....." Yes, they have.....MULTIPLE TIMES. Years and years these guys have sat him down and plead to him their concern for his well being. They have gotten his family and friends involved. They have helped him take the steps needed to go for treatment. And, as a result, he has gone. Each time, the employees stood by his side, keeping things running, and helping him move forward. Countless times, they have forgiven him, and gave him the opportunity to stand up and make his wrongs right. And each and every time, they have given him the benefit of doubt, pushed back their fears of relapse, and opened their arms and minds to learning to trust him again. They have given him more chances than even his family has.
> 
> *I really hate that this has turned into a personal issue. I in no way mean to open up and air his dirty laundry.* But, it doesn't take a dummy to look too hard and find that the facts stated are true. I feel the need to stand up and support them because they can't really stand on stage in the light right now. As much as they have given, they too, need someone to stand up and catch them when they fall. So, when after I try to reach out and spread the info that many I feel have a right to know.....I too feel the need to be here to squash any and all accusations that may come up, or speculations thought of that are not true. I will not stand up and preach for things I do not know as fact, unless I have seen these situations in person with my own two eyes. And I certainly, WILL NOT speak of situations heard through the grapevine, from those I trust knowledge of, even if it's proven with pictures.
> 
> Everything in life comes full circle. I pray that this too shall pass, and that those who are finding judgement for their losses comes very soon. I hope that those who have lost the greatest, are soon blanketed with peace, and that their lives are blessed with all that they deserve for their never-ending commitment and dedication that they have all unselfishly volunteered.
> 
> I wonder what their next steps are. I hope they can find somewhere in this industry that they find fit. Maybe that would be helpful to get them moving again.....I don't want to see them become discouraged, and hopefully they can isolate this situation in their minds for the future, so that their skills aren't buried by trust issues.


Ahhh Hahhh hahahaha.

That is the most hilarious thing I've read lately. I bet you and the other brand new first postings members providing all this just hated having to create the account and pour more and more fuel on the sensational fire. All from the safety of anonymity.

Obviously simply saying the business was in trouble and there was no one currently available to fill orders was in no way enough. It was in everybodys interest to have all the mans personal affairs spread over a public forum.

Seriously if you are gonna go this vindictive, petty route then own it mate, be loud and proud about it. The weak protestations of innocence and regret are just lame.
Or you know, maybe be a man about it and use your name while publicly spreading gossip if you feel its that important.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'd love to start a new business in California with ALL the FCPU staff.


California would be the LAST place I'd start a company these days. Many companies, MAJOR companies, are fleeing that state because of anti-business laws that are in place and being put in place, as well as high taxes and costs of living.

I'm just saying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleBrant*
> 
> Hey there guy, placed my order approximately 7 day's ago. My order was paid through a special credit card that I use exclusively for internet purchases


7 days ago would place it about Friday night or Saturday morning (since you posted you got your order last night), so odds are, yours was one of the last orders taken and filled before "the incident" that closed FCPU down. Nothing shipped on Sunday, and Monday morning was the first business day after "the incident" and nothing got shipped from that point onward.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> So has anyone heard anything definitive yet though? i haven't been able to keep up with the thread due to being extremely busy but i've got a Corsair 900D case that was defective that i sent in for return monday without knowing about this and it was signed for by "JJ" at the FCPU warehouse which seemed like a good sign but the phones are still disconnected and everything and i haven't got my store credit yet etc.. so i'm getting annoyed to the point that i'm about to call paypal to get my money back. Even if this not so legit sounding "skeleton crew" statement is true you would think they'd at least have the time to take care of something or at the VERY least put out some kind of statement about when things might be back up and running. Unless they WANT people to continue putting charge backs through putting even more risk on them being shut down due to losing all that cashflow.


If by "official word" you mean anything out of the owner other than a second hand message by Kyle over at HardOCP 4 days ago? No. Nothing.

Since that second hand message from him, the phones have gone from being "not being answered" to disconnected by the telephone company.

People have physically been to the store several times (there are videos of it) and no one has been there in days.

Ex-employees are coming forth and giving their side of the story and photos taken from the security camera have been posted that seems to back up their side of the story.

As of last night, a major supplier, Primochill, has effectively written off FrozenCPU and in response will be opening up their own website again to sell direct.

Performance PCs has commented that they will not raise prices to take advantage of the situation, but as others have said, their inventory is getting depleted so you might want to hurry up until they restock from manufacturers.

I'm sure other manufacturers are concerned with what happened and will soon be making their own announcements or at least pushing product out to companies like Performance PCs and Xoxide and Sidewinder as they are the remaining major distributors in the US.

Now, having said all that, ignoring all the rumors and speculation about the owners personal issues, if it was my money, I would start a dispute with Paypal and get my money back. It will take about 10 days for Paypal to do that (procedures have to be followed with regards to banking regulations), and you can read more about how to start that here:

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/security/resolve-disputes

Given that Mark has disconnected ALL telephone lines and stopped responding to emails, you may want to put that into the dispute notes and that MAY help speed things up. By now, I'm sure Paypal is well aware of what is going on because they are most likely being flooded with disputes against FrozenCPU.

Best of luck getting your goods or your money back.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> California would be the LAST place I'd start a company these days. Many companies, MAJOR companies, are fleeing that state because of anti-business laws that are in place and being put in place, as well as high taxes and costs of living.
> 
> I'm just saying.
> 7 days ago would place it about Friday night or Saturday morning (since you posted you got your order last night), so odds are, yours was one of the last orders taken and filled before "the incident" that closed FCPU down. Nothing shipped on Sunday, and Monday morning was the first business day after "the incident" and nothing got shipped from that point onward.


Now that you mention it, I live in a city that was once listed as a great place to start a business (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester,_New_Hampshire).

New Hampshire is awesome tax-wise.

Is FCPU being reported to various search engines, considering they are taking orders that might never be filled?


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> In a kepone factory turning people into bonsai trees...lol. Rep to anybody who gets that.


Dead Kennedys.


----------



## Deeptek

Well I never thought I would have to go to the bank and file a fraud claim on FCPU. This guy went in after he closed the store down and still closed out the pending credit card transactions. I am beyond mad. This has actually made me cancel my build that I have coming up. I dunno about some people but 800 is a load of money. The bank telling me that it could take up to 2 months to get it back has put me in a hostile rage.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I live in a city that was once listed as a great place to start a business (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester,_New_Hampshire).
> 
> New Hampshire is awesome tax-wise.
> 
> Is FCPU being reported to various search engines, considering they are taking orders that might never be filled?


Forbes rates Utah as the current best place to start one in 2015.

Overall Rank: Utah #1

Business Costs Rank: 5
Labor Supply Rank: 4
Regulatory Environment Rank: 9
Economic Climate Rank: 6
Growth Prospects Rank: 10
Quality of Life Rank: 16

For a shop that caters to "West Coast" with lower shipping rates, that might make the best sense.

Me, personally, if I was to start one, because two of my children live there and I went to college there and lived there a number of years, I'd pick North Carolina. Specifically around the Cary/Research Triangle Park area. Not only do two kids live in Cary, but both Google and AT&T offer Gigabit Fiber internet there. RTP has a ton of companies there, including high tech ones, major universities and medical facilities. Not to mention their politics and their good 2nd Amendment rights, both of which are important to me.

Overall Rank: North Carolina #3

Business Costs Rank: 4
Labor Supply Rank: 7
Regulatory Environment Rank: 2
Economic Climate Rank: 24
Growth Prospects Rank: 9
Quality of Life Rank: 31

New York is is "Meh".

Overall Rank: New York #17

Business Costs Rank: 45
Labor Supply Rank: 30
Regulatory Environment Rank: 20
Economic Climate Rank: 3
Growth Prospects Rank: 17
Quality of Life Rank: 10

California is horrible.

Overall Rank: California #37

Business Costs Rank: 46
Labor Supply Rank: 28
Regulatory Environment Rank: 43
Economic Climate Rank: 26
Growth Prospects Rank: 3
Quality of Life Rank: 25


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Well I never thought I would have to go to the bank and file a fraud claim on FCPU. *This guy went in after he closed the store down and still closed out the pending credit card transactions.* I am beyond mad. This has actually made me cancel my build that I have coming up. I dunno about some people but 800 is a load of money. The bank telling me that it could take up to 2 months to get it back has put me in a hostile rage.


Can you please elaborate on this and who you are talking about and what store was closed down? The site is still taking in orders I thought. I am confused so please explain and be more detailed.


----------



## adadk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> Is FCPU being reported to various search engines, considering they are taking orders that might never be filled?


Why would a search engine, like Google or Bing, care? They aren't in the business of "warning" the public about eCommerce websites that are no longer in business, whether temporary or permanently.


----------



## skupples

Wait what? I missed that part. He's actually been running cards during all of this? THAT is a smoking gun, if true.


----------



## sicksigm4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The employees can't fix this if they can't get into the building without doing something potentially illegal themselves, that being breaking and entering.


Duh? Of course they need to be asked back in.

The owner of FCPU needs to humble himself enough and call in the old crew. Maybe then, they can still do some damage control.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adadk*
> 
> Why would a search engine, like Google or Bing, care? They aren't in the business of "warning" the public about eCommerce websites that are no longer in business, whether temporary or permanently.


It's malicious to take money and not actually provide what was purchased. You've never gotten a warning message when attempting to visit a site you found via a Google search?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> It's malicious to take money and not actually provide what was purchased. You've never gotten a warning message when attempting to visit a site you found via a Google search?


That's because the site has malicious code on their web site, not because of malicious actions by their owner.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> California would be the LAST place I'd start a company these days. Many companies, MAJOR companies, are fleeing that state because of anti-business laws that are in place and being put in place, as well as high taxes and costs of living.
> 
> I'm just saying.
> 7 days ago would place it about Friday night or Saturday morning (since you posted you got your order last night), so odds are, yours was one of the last orders taken and filled before "the incident" that closed FCPU down. Nothing shipped on Sunday, and Monday morning was the first business day after "the incident" and nothing got shipped from that point onward.


isn't california as expensive as NY ? just trying to know


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> isn't california as expensive as NY ? just trying to know


The short answer is ... it depends.

Some parts of NY are more expensive than CA and visa versa. That is pretty much the same anywhere around the world.

But for example, if you just compare Los Angeles, CA to Manhattan (New York City), NY ....

http://money.cnn.com/calculator/pf/cost-of-living/

If you make $100,000 in NY, you would only need to make $60,730 in LA.

Price difference in Los Angeles-Long Beach, CA

Groceries: 22% less
Housing: 53% less
Utilities: 18% less
Transportation: 10% less
Health Care: 0% less

Now compare the same $100,000 to say Salt Lake City, UT ...

$42,425

Price difference in Salt Lake City, UT

Groceries: 28% less
Housing: 79% less
Utilities: 31% less
Transportation: 19% less
Health Care: 16% less

Or Winston-Salem, NC (Closest I could come to Cary)

$40,982

Price difference in Winston-Salem, NC

Groceries: 24% less
Housing: 85% less
Utilities: 23% less
Transportation: 23% less
Health Care: 5% less

Now even just within CA, there is a lot of difference between Los Angeles and San Francisco.

San Fran is crazy expensive.

$100K in LA takes $123,904 in San Fran to live the same.

Price difference in San Francisco, CA

Groceries: 18% more
Housing: 48% more
Utilities: 10% less
Transportation: 1% less
Health Care: 6% more


----------



## Dagamus NM

New York has tax incentives for new businesses in an effort to bring people in. California doesn't need tax incentives because it is California. It is like comparing Spain to Germany with respect to climate.

It is so comical to me that Jerry Brown is governor again. How history repeats.

I am Governor Jerry Brown, my aura smiles and never frowns.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> New York has tax incentives for new businesses in an effort to bring people in. California doesn't need tax incentives because it is California. It is like comparing Spain to Germany with respect to climate.
> 
> It is so comical to me that Jerry Brown is governor again. How history repeats.
> 
> I am Governor Jerry Brown, my aura smiles and never frowns.


NY tax incentives really aren't all that great. For certain, major businesses, yeah, politicians love giving cherry picked breaks. Further, their tax breaks haven't really kicked in ... YET.

Here is a link to states for 2015 business tax systems:

http://taxfoundation.org/article/2015-state-business-tax-climate-index

New York is #49. California is #48.



Quote:


> Notable Ranking Changes in this Year's Index
> North Carolina
> Perhaps the greatest testament to the value of the Index is its use as a success metric for comprehensive reforms passed last year in North Carolina. In this year's edition, North Carolina has improved dramatically from 44th place last year to 16th place this year, the single largest rank jump in the history of the Index. The state improved its score in the corporate, individual, and sales tax components of the Index, and as the reform package continues to phase in, the state is projected to continue climbing the rankings.
> 
> North Carolina's largest improvement was in the individual income tax component section, where legislation restructured the previously multi-bracketed system with a top rate of 7.75 percent to a single-bracket system with a rate of 5.8 percent and a generous standard deduction of $7,500. This translates to an improvement of 27 rankings in the individual income tax component of the Index, with further improvement expected next year as the rate is expected to decrease again to 5.75 percent (see Table 4).
> 
> The corporate income tax rate in North Carolina is also phasing down. The rate fell from 6.9 percent last year to 6 percent this year, improving the state's ranking in that component from 30th to 25th (see Table 3). The rate is subject to a trigger mechanism that will further reduce the rate in future years when state general fund revenues are healthy, to as low as 3 percent by 2017.
> 
> Finally, the state improved its sales tax structure this year by disallowing localities the ability to set their own tax bases, improving simplicity for sales tax filing. This improved the sales tax component from 47th to 33rd (see Table 5).


Quote:


> New York
> 
> New York's corporate income tax ranking improved from 24th to 20th as a result of corporate tax reform passed this year that is starting to phase in (see Table 3). Once fully phased in, the package will lower the corporate rate from 7.1 to 6.5 percent, eliminate the capital stock tax and corporate alternative minimum tax, extend net operating loss carrybacks from 2 to 3 years, and remove the carryback cap. Once fully phased in, the corporate tax component of the Index is expected to improve to 4th place.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> New York has tax incentives for new businesses in an effort to bring people in. California doesn't need tax incentives because it is California. It is like comparing Spain to Germany with respect to climate.
> 
> It is so comical to me that Jerry Brown is governor again. How history repeats.
> 
> I am Governor Jerry Brown, my aura smiles and never frowns.


California is a terrible place to live or have a business. Taxes are high, prices are high. Why anyone would live there is beyond me.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I don't care if this guy sold gold bars for $0.99, someone who treats his employees this way doesn't deserve anyone's money. How people can see it any other way is beyond me...like I said before, those who aren't bothered by it better not be bothered if they are ever in a similar situation with their employer. Seriously...how can anyone who has ever held a job support this...person...in any form? And don't even get started on the whole "addiction" thing, cause you'll be talking to the wrong guy.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the more naive statements I've read in this thread.
> 
> So your fine with paying other companies who you don't know how they treat their employees, if they are racist, or beat their wife. However you are not fine paying this one because now you know what he really does.
> 
> If you were to know what the CEO of the company who provides you cell phone service does, you may cancel your contract. Just saying
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Actually it means alot. It only take a manly pair to venture out and attempt to do it. That's what separates the successful from the sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are absolutely right that it only takes a manly pair to venture out and attempt to do it. An attempt is merely that. Trust me I agree with you and if I was in the bunch this would be the logical thing to do.
> What is said will be if none of their staff even tries. I wouldn't blame them for trying to get a job somewhere else instead of fill the big shoes of running the whole show. At the end of the day sheep grow wool and humans don't grow money so they need to earn it somewhere right
Click to expand...

Completely agree.


----------



## Dagamus NM

If you have deep enough pockets it is awesome. But I agree with you, I live in the mountains and about as far of a polar opposite and still be in the United states.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> California is a terrible place to live or have a business. Taxes are high, prices are high. Why anyone would live there is beyond me.


Awesome weather.









But yeah, beyond that, no way. My sister lives there, and I've been there many times for both business and pleasure and no way I could live there in any major city.

The wife and I are looking to get out of "The People's Republic of Maryland" because of taxes, traffic, and so-so weather (as well as oppressive politics and 2nd amendment rights). We are looking at TN, NC, and Costa Rica.

I've been looking at what it would take to set up a "home business" in all three locations, and while Costa Rica is possible, it is a pain, because unlike in the US, you have to be a CR citizen or have a work permit (which is hard to get and only temporary) to work there. Even if you own the company, unless you are a citizen, if you so much as turn a screw driver without being a citizen, they will shut you down and possibly deport you. As a non-citizen owner of a company, all you can do is do administrative work. They want CR citizens to get the jobs, not non-citizens. And don't get me going about voting there, you MUST show ID to vote there. In order to buy 99% of the beach front property there (which is what we are looking at) you have to be a CR citizen, have a CR company buy it (which is what started me down the whole starting a business path), or be a 51/49% partner with a CR citizen. But I digress.

Starting a business that stands a chance at succeeding IS a lot harder than people make it out to be. There is a TON of things to take into account and consider. Sure you can pretty much rent a spot in a basement somewhere, get a license in a couple weeks, and start repairing TVs and VCRs, but when you start dealing with taxes, regulations (especially import/export) and have more than just yourself as an employee or partner ... there is a LOT to consider and deal with.


----------



## wermad

It was in the low nineties yesterday









A/c recharges are pretty common...

Btw, would like to dispel any rumors of ppcs.com price gauging and high shipping, just picked up some new blocks, special pricing plus Valentine's day discount. Shipping was actually slight cheaper then Fcpu.com (very rare tbh). Schweetz


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wait what? I missed that part. He's actually been running cards during all of this? THAT is a smoking gun, if true.


The money was taken off my account yesterday.. I placed my money 4 days ago.. Normally when you order from them it happens the next morning.. I have worked in management and know how settling credit cards works. I believe that yes, he settled the pending transactions after the company was closed.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It was in the low nineties yesterday


I hate you. It's 29.3 degrees out and snowing right now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> The money was taken off my account yesterday.. I placed my money 4 days ago.. Normally when you order from them it happens the next morning.. I have worked in management and know how settling credit cards works. I believe that yes, he settled the pending transactions after the company was closed.


Paypal claim or contact your bank. You have the ball in your court and should be able to get your monies back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I hate you. It's 29.3 degrees out and snowing right now.


Grand parents are spending the winter down here. A nice break from Chi-Town winters







. They can't believe how the weather just skyrockets in the winter to the 80-90s (F) just like that. It was ~60-70 a few days ago. Typical SoCal winters.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Telephone lines are still disconnected.
Web site still hasn't any update.

Anyone up for a drive-by again today?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> Well I never thought I would have to go to the bank and file a fraud claim on FCPU. This guy went in after he closed the store down and still closed out the pending credit card transactions. I am beyond mad. This has actually made me cancel my build that I have coming up. I dunno about some people but 800 is a oad of money. The bank telling me that it could take up to 2 months to get it back has put me in a hostile rage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> The money was taken off my account yesterday.. I placed my money 4 days ago.. Normally when you order from them it happens the next morning.. I have worked in management and know how settling credit cards works. I believe that yes, he settled the pending transactions after the company was closed.


Um this, if anything, is what we should be actually discussing at this point not crap like the best state to start a biz (which no one here will actually do anyway) and other unrelated nonsense.

WHY IS THE SITE STILL EVEN UP


----------



## sciencegey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Telephone lines are still disconnected.
> Web site still hasn't any update.
> 
> Anyone up for a drive-by again today?


I think someone should go past again and see if anything has changed. If by now no-one has been there, I think we can safely say FCPU is dead.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It was in the low nineties yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/c recharges are pretty common...


I'm a native of San Diego, California. I love California (the weather, stuff to do, and places to go), but I hate the *State* of California. The place is being run into the ground by the prople in Sacramento. High taxes coupled with mind numbingly stupid environmental regulations are running businesses and manufacturing out of the state.

Edit: yeah, yeah...I know...I went off topic.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Um this, if anything, is what we should be actually discussing at this point not crap like the best state to start a biz (which no one here will actually do anyway) and other unrelated nonsense.
> 
> WHY IS THE SITE STILL EVEN UP


Well, someone actually processing the day end charges to his merchant account, actually could be either a good thing or a bad thing. Personally I think it is bad because as you said, there still not communicating anything to anyone, anywhere ... including on their own site.

It also means that his merchant account provider hasn't YET closed his account due to excessive charge backs. That still could happen, but even if it doesn't, Mark will be hosed on charge back fees.

Could this mean he is actually TRYING to do something good, like process orders? Yes. So in that case, it could be good news. But for the love of God, take 30 seconds and put a damn note in the sites "News" section.

Also, all the phone lines are STILL disconnected, and none of my emails (or anyone else I know) have been responded to yet.

But it is SOMETHING different. We just don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## 241pizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Um this, if anything, is what we should be actually discussing at this point not crap like the best state to start a biz (which no one here will actually do anyway) and other unrelated nonsense.
> 
> WHY IS THE SITE STILL EVEN UP


Amen to that!

Can we move this to a soap opera forum , so much JUDGEMENT, supposition and just plain SALACIOUS GOSSIP.

I feel a little embarrassed to be an OCN'er right now.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *241pizza*
> 
> Amen to that!
> 
> Can we move this to a soap opera forum , so much JUDGEMENT, supposition and just plain SALACIOUS GOSSIP.
> 
> I feel a little embarrassed to be an OCN'er right now.


I feel less embarrassed as an OCN'er than if I was the owner of FrozenCPU given everything he had DONE, is STILL doing and NOT doing.

I'm just saying.


----------



## mxthunder

This is such a complete bummer. Crazy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanEl*
> 
> The money was taken off my account yesterday.. I placed my money 4 days ago.. Normally when you order from them it happens the next morning.. I have worked in management and know how settling credit cards works. I believe that yes, he settled the pending transactions after the company was closed.


See this breaks into a whole new field of action. That's criminal.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, someone actually processing the day end charges to his merchant account, actually could be either a good thing or a bad thing. Personally I think it is bad because as you said, there still not communicating anything to anyone, anywhere ... including on their own site.
> 
> It also means that his merchant account provider hasn't YET closed his account due to excessive charge backs. That still could happen, but even if it doesn't, Mark will be hosed on charge back fees.
> 
> Could this mean he is actually TRYING to do something good, like process orders? Yes. So in that case, it could be good news. But for the love of God, take 30 seconds and put a damn note in the sites "News" section.
> 
> Also, all the phone lines are STILL disconnected, and none of my emails (or anyone else I know) have been responded to yet.
> 
> But it is SOMETHING different. We just don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing.


Actually the end of day batch outs are probably automatic. I own a business and my credit card machine automatically batches out every day after closing, I almost never have to touch it, unless the batch fails because of the system going down etc...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Actually the end of day batch outs are probably automatic. I own a business and my credit card machine automatically batches out every day after closing, I almost never have to touch it, unless the batch fails because of the system going down etc...


True, it depends on his system. Some require you to manually do it, some don't.

Our system is automatic as well.

I went on the assumption that it was manual because others have placed order on Tuesday when this story first came to light (as a "test") and started to take off, and as of Friday about noon, their order had still not been charged.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Actually the end of day batch outs are probably automatic. I own a business and my credit card machine automatically batches out every day after closing, I almost never have to touch it, unless the batch fails because of the system going down etc...


yeah, just depends on how modern his equipment is. lots of places still manually do it, but I would guess his system is automated. This still leaves the question of why it took 3-4 days for those to run.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *241pizza*
> 
> I feel a little embarrassed to be an OCN'er right now.


More so than usual?


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> California would be the LAST place I'd start a company these days. Many companies, MAJOR companies, are fleeing that state because of anti-business laws that are in place and being put in place, as well as high taxes and costs of living.


Nor Maryland for that matter as you know.









Nah, if I was to pony up the money to build a new place - which I don't have - I would think Kansas City.

3 Days UPS Ground to the entire Cont.48 states, centrally located, has hubs for UPS and FedEx, Google Fibre, the works. Not sure as to taxes and business law, but I would be shocked to hear if it was out of the ordinary as they are trying to get business into the area.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> See this breaks into a whole new field of action. That's criminal.


Tbh, I'd there was any hope of recovering fcpu, some things would continue to turn imho. Maybe Mark wanted this to stay alive and then changed his mind. It's operating expenses that are crucial to the business and can't just be shut off in a heart beat. Once their bank gets all these claims, they would take action if Mark doesn't.


----------



## Wirerat

So I had placed an order with frozencpu on Feb 1st. I received everything fast (Feb 5th) as usual. Good thing too cause it was $250 worth of goodies.

I did place another order for a 420mm air filter for the top of my fractal R5 on Feb 6th. Its only like $20 total but the goodes have not been shipped and my paypal was already charged 7 days ago.

The phone numbers on the frozencpu site are disconnected. You guys think I should contact paypal for my return ?


----------



## skupples

Yes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yes.


thought so. Thanks.


----------



## JoeDirt

Glad I saw this thread. Was about to order more stuff.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Glad I saw this thread. Was about to order more stuff.


That's its purpose.


----------



## taem

My guess is the owner blew payroll and rent/utilities money on whatever his problem may have been. And now he's in a catch 22, he needs to continue to process transactions to keep going, but the hiccup is making people cancel and file claims and then he's getting hit for charges he doesn't have the money to pay.

Yes he should have posted something on Facebook given that the trouble became publicly known. But it's been less than a week. A hiccup due to a supply issue or machinery breaking down or whatever is common. Now I grant you, if I had an $800 transaction processed with no guarantee I'll ever get the order, I might file a claim. But if I had a $50-100 order in? I'd just sit and wait. I have a hard time believing that FCPU will simply go under and disappear, I think orders will just be delayed for a while is all. In fact I'm thinking of placing a small order today, something only FCPU carries, and when/if I get it I'll know for sure they're back.

Just in general I think folks are getting carried away in this thread. Again, it's been a week. And those pictures of a trashed office? Ok some dude trashed his office. So what? I've done that, didn't mean I was retiring or my firm was shutting down. Show me damage to the inventory and I'll worry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> California is a *terrible place to live* or have a business. Taxes are high, prices are high. *Why anyone would live there is beyond me*.


Lol that's just bonkers. Here's what my dog gets to do every morning:





Today, it's mid February, here's how it looks from my backyard



Temp is mid 80s, bright and sunny. If I want, I can go grab some Burmese takeout later. Or Ethiopian. Or Afghan. Or Swiss. You kiddin me son, this is the BEST place to live. I gladly pay the taxes and higher prices to live here. Neither is so terribly onerous. And businesses do just fine here. Oh and the girls.... omg the girls on a warm sunny day...

Now I grant you I live minutes from the sea and that's a whole nuther world from Modesto or Stockton.

How you doin in MICHIGAN??



Home of Detroit. Lol.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It was in the low nineties yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A/c recharges are pretty common...
> 
> Btw, would like to dispel any rumors of ppcs.com price gauging and high shipping, just picked up some new blocks, special pricing plus Valentine's day discount. Shipping was actually slight cheaper then Fcpu.com (very rare tbh). Schweetz


It's hot again today, it's 82 in Long Beach. It's hard to tell if it's summer(winter months) or if it's summer+ in CA.

In a relavant subject, Mark should be sober by now and realized what he's done with 14 years of experience. I hope they pick it back up soon, I'm hopeful.


----------



## SmokingBanana

Is it recommended to order now, since they said "we have decided to re-open our online shop for end users"?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Is it recommended to order now, since they said "we have decided to re-open our online shop for end users"?


I thought that was primochill saying they opened up their online store for end users.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I thought that was primochill saying they opened up their online store for end users.


It was.


----------



## By-Tor

It was sad losing Petra's Tech Shop and Danger Den and now possibly FCPU.

I hope everyone involved is OK and doing well and hope Mark gets things up and running agian soon...

Peace


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I't was sad losing Petra's Tech Shop and Danger Den and now possibly FCPU.
> 
> I hope everyone involved is OK and doing well and hope Mark gets things up and running agian soon...
> 
> Peace


Add: Mips and jab-tech. Rip


----------



## Deeptek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Actually the end of day batch outs are probably automatic. I own a business and my credit card machine automatically batches out every day after closing, I almost never have to touch it, unless the batch fails because of the system going down etc...


Where I worked we settled the EDC manually every morning.. The reason I think it was done manually is because of the days that it took to settle. Normally when you order from them it settles the day after the transaction was made. This took 4 days... If he was trying to fix it like people are speculating the first that ANY business does is reach out to their customers and let them know so he could have some credibility to new or returning customers. With the way it has panned out those things are of no concern it seems.

Regardless its a messed up situation and im ready to wash my hands of it.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Add: Mips and jab-tech. Rip


Never ordered from Mips, but have done buisness with Jab-Tech...


----------



## Bobbythunder

yeah but performance pcs are no saving grace either. they treat their customers like garbage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobbythunder*
> 
> yeah but performance pcs are no saving grace either. they treat their customers like garbage.


They do? I mean, I've heard horror stories for every company ever, but they let me run around their warehouse, picking stuff out, the FIRST time I went there to pick up a large order.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They do? I mean, I've heard horror stories for every company ever, but they let me run around their warehouse, picking stuff out, the FIRST time I went there to pick up a large order.


I've never had a bad experience with them and in fact, the last time I had an issue with a product, I had exactly the OPPOSITE experience. PPC was very helpful, courteous, and prompt in making things right ... for something that they didn't themselves cause (manufacturers defect).


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Is it recommended to order now, since they said "we have decided to re-open our online shop for end users"?


I mean, I wouldn't.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Jeez, what's with the personal vendetta some of you are on...


----------



## giltyler

PPCS is fine in my book
I ordered from them once when FCPU was out of a fitting I needed and PPCS had it.
Shipping was fair and when I discovered the fittings had been labeled wrong by the manufacturer they said send a picture and gave me full store credit.

There are a number of stories about FCPU/PPCS that are not flattering but then you never see or hear the full story either.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> PPCS is fine in my book
> I ordered from them once when FCPU was out of a fitting I needed and PPCS had it.
> Shipping was fair and when I discovered the fittings had been labeled wrong by the manufacturer they said send a picture and gave me full store credit.
> 
> There are a number of stories about FCPU/PPCS that are not flattering but then you never see or hear the full story either.


I got a pack of demciflex filters for my STH10 (never used them because they're as restrictive as smoker's lung) ANYWAYS, two of them were demagnetized upon arrival, they replaced them no questions asked, with overnight shipping.


----------



## Bobbythunder

Maybe PPC have improved but I was talked to like a dog for checking up on a $700 order that had been pending for a week. I was diplomatic about everything too. I was told "Well idk where you order is atm but would you rather me be talking to you or getting orders out the door"... so that killed PPC for me. I cancelled that order btw. I really hope Frozen CPU can get going again. And I hope the owner can get a grasp on his addiction.. or whatever his deal is now.


----------



## SteezyTN

I've never had a bad experience with PPCS. They even held my order so I could place an order for an item that was out of stock at the time of ordering. However, I gave them feedback over shipping cost on their Facebook page and this is what they said. I seriously cannot believe they said this. I would never say this to a customer... PERIOD.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've never had a bad experience with PPCS. They even held my order so I could place an order for an item that was out of stock at the time of ordering. However, I gave them feedback over shipping cost on their Facebook page and this is what they said. I seriously cannot believe they said this. I would never say this to a customer... PERIOD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yikes


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've never had a bad experience with PPCS. They even held my order so I could place an order for an item that was out of stock at the time of ordering. However, I gave them feedback over shipping cost on their Facebook page and this is what they said. I seriously cannot believe they said this. I would never say this to a customer... PERIOD.


unprofessionally expressed (and funny though)
But it had some reasoning behind it


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> unprofessionally expressed (and funny though)
> But it had some reasoning behind it


There's no reasoning behind it at all. USPS first class is allowed the max of 13 ounces. On the website, it said tht the following fittings weighed 5 ounces. That's 8 ounces of free weight, and they are telling me that they would rather not have the business... They are saying that because they want your money. Very unprofessional. Next time I have a $500 order with the same shipping cost of $13-16, they won't have my business. Now the people who shipped my items were very nice, so my only assumption to who operates the Facebook page is the owner.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I think that refusing to disable shopping cart when they have a means to take in non refundable orders (btc) is a money grab.
> 
> Refusing to post anything, pretending nothing is wrong on the site and pretending people are still there when theres been nobody i believe with the above IS criminal action.
> 
> If i took money from everybody here for x items and never gave it to you and kept dodging.... thats fraud. Same thing.
> 
> Thats why we have to keep reporting fraud to webhost for a temp tskedown since mark has his head too far up a dark place to try to fix this so less people get royaly screwed


AMEN! finally someone with some sense like me and 47knuckle- this is black and white criminal behavior, plain and simple, period.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> There's no reasoning behind it at all. USPS first class is allowed the max of 13 ounces. On the website, it said tht the following fittings weighed 5 ounces. That's 8 ounces of free weight, and they are telling me that they would rather not have the business... They are saying that because they want your money. Very unprofessional. Next time I have a $500 order with the same shipping cost of $13-16, they won't have my business. Now the people who shipped my items were very nice, so my only assumption to who operates the Facebook page is the owner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> There's no reasoning behind it at all. USPS first class is allowed the max of 13 ounces. On the website, it said tht the following fittings weighed 5 ounces. That's 8 ounces of free weight, and they are telling me that they would rather not have the business... They are saying that because they want your money. Very unprofessional. Next time I have a $500 order with the same shipping cost of $13-16, they won't have my business. Now the people who shipped my items were very nice, so my only assumption to who operates the Facebook page is the owner.


I was talking about the insurance. not the shipping cost.


----------



## Rickles

I had PPCs import a block for a 9800 gtx for me and sell it to me at cost from the EK website.... saving me quite a bit in import fees.

If you ever want to piss a business off post stuff on their facebook wall, if you ever want help from a business send them an email or private message.

There is a reason I always post to MY facebook wall and tag my ISP, that way when I complain about my slower than dial up speeds they can't delete the post.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Um this, if anything, is what we should be actually discussing at this point not crap like the best state to start a biz (which no one here will actually do anyway) and other unrelated nonsense.
> 
> WHY IS THE
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> The short answer is ... it depends.
> 
> Some parts of NY are more expensive than CA and visa versa. That is pretty much the same anywhere around the world.
> 
> But for example, if you just compare Los Angeles, CA to Manhattan (New York City), NY ....
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/calculator/pf/cost-of-living/
> 
> If you make $100,000 in NY, you would only need to make $60,730 in LA.
> 
> Price difference in Los Angeles-Long Beach, CA
> 
> Groceries: 22% less
> Housing: 53% less
> Utilities: 18% less
> Transportation: 10% less
> Health Care: 0% less
> 
> Now compare the same $100,000 to say Salt Lake City, UT ...
> 
> $42,425
> 
> Price difference in Salt Lake City, UT
> 
> Groceries: 28% less
> Housing: 79% less
> Utilities: 31% less
> Transportation: 19% less
> Health Care: 16% less
> 
> Or Winston-Salem, NC (Closest I could come to Cary)
> 
> $40,982
> 
> Price difference in Winston-Salem, NC
> 
> Groceries: 24% less
> Housing: 85% less
> Utilities: 23% less
> Transportation: 23% less
> Health Care: 5% less
> 
> Now even just within CA, there is a lot of difference between Los Angeles and San Francisco.
> 
> San Fran is crazy expensive.
> 
> $100K in LA takes $123,904 in San Fran to live the same.
> 
> Price difference in San Francisco, CA
> 
> Groceries: 18% more
> Housing: 48% more
> Utilities: 10% less
> Transportation: 1% less
> Health Care: 6% more
> 
> 
> 
> The median income in davenport ia where i live is 43k- pretty cheap overall- i bought a 5 bd house in a great neighborhood for 89k- that way i can afford to build a new pc every 6 months- working on my x99 build now, 3 way gtx 980 SLI, 5930k etc, i could never afford to do stuff like this if i was raising my 6 kids in ny or ca im sure-
Click to expand...


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> There's no reasoning behind it at all. USPS first class is allowed the max of 13 ounces. On the website, it said tht the following fittings weighed 5 ounces. That's 8 ounces of free weight, and they are telling me that they would rather not have the business... They are saying that because they want your money. Very unprofessional. Next time I have a $500 order with the same shipping cost of $13-16, they won't have my business. Now the people who shipped my items were very nice, so my only assumption to who operates the Facebook page is the owner.


Probably policy of orders over $50 I can understand why never know how the courier company operates


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I've never had a bad experience with PPCS. They even held my order so I could place an order for an item that was out of stock at the time of ordering. However, I gave them feedback over shipping cost on their Facebook page and this is what they said. I seriously cannot believe they said this. I would never say this to a customer... PERIOD.


Yeh but its been a well known fact for years now that PPC's customer service (in particular hank, the owner) has been horrendous. The only place you will find positive comments about them are the bandwagon review websites/channels where they are desperate for sponsorship, and im sureeeee that someone will quote me and refute this saying that hank just earned his angel wings the other day and hes the greatest thing since slice bread, but anyone who has ever had to deal with them for a "problem" knows what to expect.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Probably policy of orders over $50 I can understand why never know how the courier company operates


USPS priority mail small flate rate, its less then $5 dollars for a business to ship and it comes insured up to $50 with signature confirmation. It's the same nonsense with small car part companies too, you order a 2oz PCV valve thats about an inch long and costs 3.99, and they want 16 dollars to ship it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Probably policy of orders over $50 I can understand why never know how the courier company operates


it was only $16 in fittings.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> it was only $16 in fittings.


hmm...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Got any sauce on that, i'm interested to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> OK, if you honestly believe that makes any logical sense I challenge you to find a genuine reference to it. No doubt many is better than two, here in Au we have two main players in the supermarket chains, and every location that the smaller 3rd operator opens prices immediately drop, but monopolies are frowned upon or even illegal in many sectors for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's counter intuitive but it's not a controversial notion. I was introduced to the notion by Howard Shelanski who's now working for Obama in OMB, but he was formerly FCC commissioner. He got into the field analyzing how best to serve public interests with govt sale of spectrum to media and communications firms.
> 
> What he and many others before him found is that with many players, you get competition, and the consumer benefits.
> 
> With one player, there is no competition, but scale of operations results in lowered prices and breadth of goods and services, including goods and services that could never be produced by smaller outfits due to r&d and production costs. Since consumer anger is directed at one entity, that entity makes some effort to keep the customers happy.
> 
> But with two players, you don't get competition to speak of, collusion is more likely the result, and there is less lowering of prices, and fewer goods and services offered in the industry/market.. Consumer discontent is played off by the two entities against one another so that it's managed without having to make actual changes. What you so often get with two players is they neatly divide the market and sit pat.
Click to expand...

as if i needed a reason not to trust him

but ill place my faith in capitalism


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> USPS priority mail small flate rate, its less then $5 dollars for a business to ship and it comes insured up to $50 with signature confirmation. It's the same nonsense with small car part companies too, you order a 2oz PCV valve thats about an inch long and costs 3.99, and they want 16 dollars to ship it.


They aren't the only company that does that. Fastenal does the same thing. I recently ordered like $4.50 for some screws and it cost $12 in shipping and HANDLING.

People forget the handling part of S&H.

You have to get boxes, and for each different type of carrier, you will incur fees just to have them show up at your place of business. You either pay at the end of the month in a flat rate, or you pay per pickup if you aren't on a route. While USPS doesn't charge for that, because they come anyway, personally I never order anything USPS because around our area, the post office is unreliable as hell. Me personally, I'd rather pay for UPS. Better tracking, and easier to file a claim. Last time I used USPS, I ordered a Raspberry Pi like device. They shipped it, had a tracking number, it got lost, and I basically got into a fight at the local post office about how they swore it was delivered and signed for, but it never was. Never got my device or money for it being lost. Since then, I've sworn off USPS for packages.

Again, that's just me, but I hear a lot of similar stories.

As far as our company, we only bother shipping UPS. If a customer wants to use their FedEx account, then can give us their account number and we charge just a flat rate for the handling and they can pay for the shipping charges. We flat out never ship out anything USPS. Besides, with UPS, the first $100 worth of insurance is free.

To each their own.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> PPCS is fine in my book
> I ordered from them once when FCPU was out of a fitting I needed and PPCS had it.
> Shipping was fair and when I discovered the fittings had been labeled wrong by the manufacturer they said send a picture and gave me full store credit.
> 
> There are a number of stories about FCPU/PPCS that are not flattering but then you never see or hear the full story either.


that's good to know. a few weeks back I had the same items in cart on PPC and Frozencpu, but I pulled the trigger on Frozen because the checkout was faster.


----------



## Escovado

Regarding Performance PCs: I've returned several defective parts to them over the years and haven't had any problems. My two cents.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Regarding Performance PCs: I've returned several defective parts to them over the years and haven't had any problems. My two cents.


Hank is always out to please.

Anyone with an issue might want to talk to him, or you are doing it wrong.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Never ordered from Mips, but have done buisness with Jab-Tech...


Mips was a manufacturer of blocks, just like Danger Den. Not sure if they had a retail outlet like DD though.




Anyone still wanting another shop for US consumption, Aquatuning.us is an option but i would check ppcs.com first.


----------



## JRHudson

is there any new news about FCPU?


----------



## ThisisSataaa

Just going to share my experience I bought something on 2/5/15 and it was just delivered 2/12/15 So i dont know what you guys are talking about but from what I can tell this either happened just now or this is all bull crap.. i havent finished reading this thread its 118 pages long so yea... tl;dr might be the case here but i somehow find this hard to believe.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh but its been a well known fact for years now that PPC's customer service (in particular hank, the owner) has been horrendous. The only place you will find positive comments about them are the bandwagon review websites/channels where they are desperate for sponsorship, and im sureeeee that someone will quote me and refute this saying that hank just earned his angel wings the other day and hes the greatest thing since slice bread, but anyone who has ever had to deal with them for a "problem" knows what to expect.


They messed up my order and when i called to get it fixed they said it was to late since it was shipped. Thing is it was shipped 2 days later so they kinda shafted me on it so I rejected the package when it arrived. other then that one time its been pretty good with them


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisisSataaa*
> 
> Just going to share my experience I bought something on 2/5/15 and it was just delivered 2/12/15 So i dont know what you guys are talking about but from what I can tell this either happened just now or this is all bull crap.. i havent finished reading this thread its 118 pages long so yea... tl;dr might be the case here but i somehow find this hard to believe.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> They messed up my order and when i called to get it fixed they said it was to late since it was shipped. Thing is it was shipped 2 days later so they kinda shafted me on it so I rejected the package when it arrived. other then that one time its been pretty good with them


Yeh it varies from person to person, ive never had any big issues with them but ive never ordered anything large from them. I've heard of several instances of wiring being wrong on custom sleeved items that wound up causing shorts and burning out hardware that they wouldnt admit fault to, etc etc. Among other things.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisisSataaa*
> 
> Just going to share my experience I bought something on 2/5/15 and it was just delivered 2/12/15 So i dont know what you guys are talking about but from what I can tell this either happened just now or this is all bull crap.. i havent finished reading this thread its 118 pages long so yea... tl;dr might be the case here but i somehow find this hard to believe.


It's not.

The "indecent" happened Saturday night, 2/7/2015 ... two days AFTER you bought your stuff.

Odds are when you bought your stuff on the 5th, it was either shipped out on the 5th, the 6th, or the 7th ... before all this went down, and it was in shipping to you.

Frozen CPU stopped answering phones on the 9th and 10th. On the 11th, their telephone lines were ALL disconnected ... and are STILL disconnected ... by the telephone company.

It may be hard to believe, but it happened, and it's all been well documented with videos, phone calls, and pictures from the video surveillance system from inside the company, as well as ex-employees testimony. In fact, as of last night, Primochill, one of their major vendors, made an announcement that they doubt the FrozenCPU will open again any time soon, if ever, and they are going to set up their own online store so people can order direct instead of waiting for FrozenCPU to figure out what they are doing.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisisSataaa*
> 
> Just going to share my experience I bought something on 2/5/15 and it was just delivered 2/12/15 So i dont know what you guys are talking about but from what I can tell this either happened just now or this is all bull crap.. i havent finished reading this thread its 118 pages long so yea... tl;dr might be the case here but i somehow find this hard to believe.


This occured on Saturday the 7th of February. Frozen _guarantees_ same day shipping until 6PM EST, however we'd typically have all the orders out by 7PM (closing) regardless of when the order was placed. There are very few and very special occasions where an order does not go out the same day.


----------



## SmokingBanana

Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


No









edit:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


What? No. Don't order from them until this is all straightened out, one way or another.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


Dude. NO


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


beter use a credit card and not your actual cash account to pay


----------



## dpoverlord

Was really weird since I wrote them an email and tried calling them to place an order on my Noctua / Thermalright coolers and the phone lines were disconnected. Never realized they had shut their doors. Sad it was one of the last REAL companies


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


Definately no.

Ordered something from there last tuesday nada since. No email since confirmation of order. Read the 1st post of the thread even primochill are re enabling their own website as they think it will be ages before they are up and running again if ever - and they supply FCPU.

Order if from PPCS if you are needing it quickly .. thats what i did , and you won't need to do the CC charged back or paypal dispute like im doing with FCPU over my non delivered order.


----------



## SmokingBanana

Ok, thanks for the tips all ill try http://www.performance-pcs.com then

Cheers


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


Yes, for the lulz at the very least.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the tips all ill try http://www.performance-pcs.com then
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Good call









Don't forget, today is the last day (EST) to get 6% off orders above $50 and 8% off orders above $250








Quote:


> Spend $50-250 get 6% off: "ILUVPPCS-6"
> Spend over $250 get 8% off: "ILUVPPCS-8"


http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c5d0ca22f571464ad3718ac66&id=957ebb814d


----------



## Dagamus NM

Really, I suggest you hang onto your $1K and start back at page 1 or you are trolling?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokingBanana*
> 
> Im about to order 1k of stuff should i? do you guys recommend it?


The only way I'd order from them now is if those banana's you were smoking were laced with something.









(Kidding. I love the alias. But in all honestly, I would not order from them right now. If you can wait a week or so, then MAYBE. If you can't, then I'd look to Performance PCs, Sidewinder Computers, or Xoxide to fill your order.)


----------



## wermad

They still offer cocaine on fcpu?

edit: ahem, let me clarify:


Spoiler: Warning: Cocaine!


----------



## skupples

Lol


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> They still offer cocaine on fcpu?
> 
> edit: ahem, let me clarify:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Cocaine!


I wonder if the owner had been chugging that stuff?


----------



## WebsterXC

That stuff is no joke, really. One of those replaces coffee for the entire day.

Edit: Oh and it burns your throat when you drink it.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I wonder if the owner had been chugging that stuff?


That was probably his chaser.


----------



## sjgusmc21

Wow, just wow. Still going.....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> That stuff is no joke, really. One of those replaces coffee for the entire day.
> 
> Edit: Oh and it burns your throat when you drink it.


While ago I placed and order and they were offering a discount or a free can I guess to marketed it a bit. I passed as I was already coming off ~5-6 Rockstar's daily (College full time + full time job + new baby = caffeine addiction!) and didn't want to start the habit again.


----------



## Feyris

I miss bawls. Bawls woke me right up.


----------



## wermad

Maybe, this is the real skeleton crew (just one!)?


Spoiler: Warning:Men at Work!!







Well, kinda adding more fuel to the disappointment-fire if this crew has been let go already. Knowing the facts now, a strong family member should step in, maybe get power-of-attorney, and help Mark and the community by keeping the shop alive. We all loose in the end if fcpu just dies off...


----------



## mike1288




----------



## 97discosd

Since we're discussing it I have a serious addiction to Redbull. But I still manage to go to work everyday, raise my children and pay all my bills.

OK I know it's not quite the same but I'm just sayin


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> You should post that on their Facebook page.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackMex*
> 
> LOL!! Dat Baghdad Bob, tho!


I know, everyone knows him though.

If I did a little cut-and-paste with Marks real face (which his photo on LinkedIn doesn't really fit in), people may not have gotten the joke.


----------



## SteezyTN

From what I've heard, the "destruction" of the business was Feb 7th, so almost a week ago. I just don't understand how the owner can go a week without any official updates or anything of what will happen to his business or even what happened. I hate to say it, but what if he's locked up, or even in rehab?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> If by "official word" you mean anything out of the owner other than a second hand message by Kyle over at HardOCP 4 days ago? No. Nothing.
> 
> Since that second hand message from him, the phones have gone from being "not being answered" to disconnected by the telephone company.
> 
> People have physically been to the store several times (there are videos of it) and no one has been there in days.
> 
> Ex-employees are coming forth and giving their side of the story and photos taken from the security camera have been posted that seems to back up their side of the story.
> 
> As of last night, a major supplier, Primochill, has effectively written off FrozenCPU and in response will be opening up their own website again to sell direct.
> 
> Performance PCs has commented that they will not raise prices to take advantage of the situation, but as others have said, their inventory is getting depleted so you might want to hurry up until they restock from manufacturers.
> 
> I'm sure other manufacturers are concerned with what happened and will soon be making their own announcements or at least pushing product out to companies like Performance PCs and Xoxide and Sidewinder as they are the remaining major distributors in the US.
> 
> Now, having said all that, ignoring all the rumors and speculation about the owners personal issues, if it was my money, I would start a dispute with Paypal and get my money back. It will take about 10 days for Paypal to do that (procedures have to be followed with regards to banking regulations), and you can read more about how to start that here:
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/security/resolve-disputes
> 
> Given that Mark has disconnected ALL telephone lines and stopped responding to emails, you may want to put that into the dispute notes and that MAY help speed things up. By now, I'm sure Paypal is well aware of what is going on because they are most likely being flooded with disputes against FrozenCPU.
> 
> Best of luck getting your goods or your money back.


Yeah i don't know whats going on. I called UPS and some guy that i could barely hear (low volume) was apparently saying that after the case was delivered back to FCPU (for some reason it was Henrietta new york not east rochester, but maybe they have a warehouse there, or perhaps they're re-opening in a new town?) and he said i should receive a refund soon. I mentioned that nobody is there at frozencpu and no phones are operational etc.. so how the hell could i get a refund (especially since they were saying they'd only offer me store credit) and he said that UPS got documentation from the company confirming the damage report they sent to fcpu and that i'd receive a refund in 10 business days or so. But it really doesn't make sense, how would i receive a "refund" when they were going to give store credit? Did these issues make them decide to give me a refund since i wouldn't be able to use store credit? Is there really a way for UPS themselves to issue a refund to paypal? And i payed for this with paypal credit, would that effect things? there's too many questions. I don't know whether to call paypal and file a chargeback or what, i'm not even sure if paypal CREDIT will accept a chargeback and give me back the $423 credit or if they'll refuse to give me back that credit and make me have to bust my butt more at minimum wage jobs earning $400 myself...


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> From what I've heard, the "destruction" of the business was Feb 7th, so almost a week ago. I just don't understand how the owner can go a week without any official updates or anything of what will happen to his business or even what happened. I hate to say it, but what if he's locked up, or even in rehab?


If he was locked up or in rehab it wouldn't of mattered. If the "skeleton crew" was TRUE then one of them would of had a key. Plus...at this point they are out of luck

as for paypal disputes you WILL be refunded at this point no matter what it just will take days/etc. (Im trying to get a friend whos a rep there to tell me if the fcpu account is limited now due to all the chargebacks but nothing yet)


----------



## ZytheEKS

This thread either needs to be cleaned, or shut down. It's become synonymous to a meme website, and lost it's purpose.

-Z


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> This thread either needs to be cleaned, or shut down. It's become synonymous to a meme website, and lost it's purpose.
> 
> -Z


Sigh...the mods have already cleaned and re-opened the thread. And really? Meme website? -__- lol... and this thread has an obvious purpose, a place for people to pool info about when or if FCPU will open again. There's alot of people with alot of money riding on this, and they would like to know if any more information is coming out. To shut this down now will just cause more fear and panic among those putting hundreds or even thousands of their hard earned money into a business that without the slightest sign of warning disappears off the map!


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I miss bawls. Bawls woke me right up.


I get a G33k B33r every time I go to MicroCenter


----------



## dejahboi

This is unfortunate, I prefer FCPU's CS over Performance.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I get a G33k B33r every time I go to MicroCenter


Issue is though they are based on my state 711 stopped having them and NOBODY here sells them.


----------



## solarcycle24

Wow this is really sad. I'm glad I finished my water cooling projectonths ago. I ordered all of my items through performancepcs and had zero issues. I like frozencpu but I chose pcs because of the price.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah i don't know whats going on. I called UPS and some guy that i could barely hear (low volume) was apparently saying that after the case was delivered back to FCPU (for some reason it was Henrietta new york not east rochester, but maybe they have a warehouse there, or perhaps they're re-opening in a new town?) and he said i should receive a refund soon. I mentioned that nobody is there at frozencpu and no phones are operational etc.. so how the hell could i get a refund (especially since they were saying they'd only offer me store credit) and he said that UPS got documentation from the company confirming the damage report they sent to fcpu and that i'd receive a refund in 10 business days or so. But it really doesn't make sense, how would i receive a "refund" when they were going to give store credit? Did these issues make them decide to give me a refund since i wouldn't be able to use store credit? Is there really a way for UPS themselves to issue a refund to paypal? And i payed for this with paypal credit, would that effect things? there's too many questions. I don't know whether to call paypal and file a chargeback or what, i'm not even sure if paypal CREDIT will accept a chargeback and give me back the $423 credit or if they'll refuse to give me back that credit and make me have to bust my butt more at minimum wage jobs earning $400 myself...


Maybe its is UPS going to pay, I have had it happen to me before, an item was damaged, and it was UPS's fault as they mishandled the package, and its their insurance on it as well, you more then likely will receive a check from UPS in the mail. That was how I received mine.

I wish I could get my refund now so I could get that *% sadly though it wont happen







(


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I miss bawls. Bawls woke me right up.


MC some targets and some 7-11 sells it


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys, I dont really write much, but as an act of good faith I went to FrozenCPU and purchased those Lian Li parts I could never find anywhere for my aging PC-70. Hopefully they get delivered...

But really we are OCN people here lets not start a blood bath and get so off topic. This is *NOT* an "Off-Topic" thread.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## doctakedooty

Scratch that I read the date wrong.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys, I dont really write much, but as an act of good faith I went to FrozenCPU and purchased those Lian Li parts I could never find anywhere for my aging PC-70. Hopefully they get delivered...
> 
> *But really we are OCN people here lets not start a blood bath and get so off topic. This is NOTan "Off-Topic" thread.*
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


bolded for truth

And quoted for being a brave man.
Hats off to you.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Sigh...the mods have already cleaned and re-opened the thread. And really? Meme website? -__- lol... and this thread has an obvious purpose, a place for people to pool info about when or if FCPU will open again. There's alot of people with alot of money riding on this, and they would like to know if any more information is coming out. To shut this down now will just cause more fear and panic among those putting hundreds or even thousands of their hard earned money into a business that without the slightest sign of warning disappears off the map!


+1









I am sure if those people who are complaining in shutting this thread down had hundreds if not thousands of dollars on the line and were left in the dark like most of us that have put orders in since exactly a week ago today, they wouldn't be saying that.

Ladies and Gents, lets please stay on topic here about the business and not on Mark's life. Stop kicking someone while they are already at their lowest point in life. I sure know you won't like that upon you. Lets keep it civil and on topic. We need more info on if they will open or not. I still haven't filed a claim for my $42 order but really do need to finish this prolonged and agonizing build.


----------



## wermad

I didn't dig deep into the situation that ended DD, but in hindsight (typical, nah?) there's still the possibility to keep going. Whether someone else takes over or its sold, there still hope. I really expected this w/ Danger Den. We don't know what will happen to fcpu at this point. Its up to whom ever takes control of the business. More then likely, it will fold, much like Danger Den. That's just my outlook but its not necessarily the future outcome.

Maybe, ocn should pool together and buy the remaining assets and form OverClockdotNet.com? (<- commercial).


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I didn't dig deep into the situation that ended DD, but in hindsight (typical, nah?) there's still the possibility to keep going. Whether someone else takes over or its sold, there still hope. I really expected this w/ Danger Den. We don't know what will happen to fcpu at this point. Its up to whom ever takes control of the business. More then likely, it will fold, much like Danger Den. That's just my outlook but its not necessarily the future outcome.
> 
> Maybe, ocn should pool together and buy the remaining assets and form OverClockdotNet.com? (<- commercial).


Well danger den going out was a totally different situation. The guys in charge there just wanted to move on and made that very clear to the community. They didn't hide anything, they didn't take orders that would never ship etc...

This whole FCPU situation is getting a bit out of control, and is really starting to show how irresponsible Mark really is. I don't care what the circumstances are, you DO NOT keep a site online to take peoples' money when you do not have the means to fill the orders and complete the transactions. It's bad business and it's borderline criminal and could be considered fraud on their part if it goes on for much longer.

Part of me hopes that FCPU comes through this as I used them for a LOT over the years. They always had the hard to find parts that I couldn't get anywhere else, and since they did I usually just ordered EVERYTHING from them so it all came from the same vendor and just made things easier to manage if there were any issues down the road. If they do come back though, I hope it's with a more able ownership. Clearly Mark isn't up to the task of running a business if he lets his personal issues bleed into business and destroy everything he has.


----------



## Wirerat

I ordered a 140.3 magnetic filter for my R5 for $25 shipped. I received an email on Feb 10th that said it was being packaged.

It still has not shipped though. Im going to hold off on having paypal refund for a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## dcperdue

The pic of him being charged with DUI has a number at the top for records. I simply called and told he was in jail!

Why would he disconnect the phones and not take the site down? Well because phones were shut off for non payment most likely. Being faced with jail and knowing his business was soon to be lost he got loaded and trashed the place is what I think. Also I remember about 6 months ago he posted a pic on his personal facebook the pic was him handcuffed to a bench in jail. The caption read "they forgot to take my phone. We sometimes make bad dicisions in life and this one will cost me dearly" It takes months before you go to court for sentencing and that day happened people.

Make some calls people its public information.


----------



## JackMex

Who is going to step up and fill the void that FrozenCPU has left? Now is YOUR chance!


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I ordered a 140.3 magnetic filter for my R5 for $25 shipped. I received an email on Feb 10th that said it was being packaged.
> 
> It still has not shipped though. Im going to hold off on having paypal refund for a few more days and see what happens.


Same thing happened to me. Tuesday evening I placed the order and the next morning it was in the package phase and still has been since. From my understanding, its all automated while no one was there. I am giving them till Monday at the latest if I don't see any comments or movement from FCPU. Than I am going to make a claim and purchase through PCS even though they don't have one of the fittings I am looking for that FCPU has that I had ordered.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackMex*
> 
> Who is going to step up and fill the void that FrozenCPU has left? Now is YOUR chance!


If I won the lottery I'd buy the shop in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> If I won the lottery I'd buy the shop in a heartbeat.


This is probably a good idea, really. The 2000+ people on OCN could get you enough business to be liquid in a short time IMO.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcperdue*
> 
> The pic of him being charged with DUI has a number at the top for records. I simply called and told he was in jail!
> 
> Why would he disconnect the phones and not take the site down? Well because phones were shut off for non payment most likely. Being faced with jail and knowing his business was soon to be lost he got loaded and trashed the place is what I think. Also I remember about 6 months ago he posted a pic on his personal facebook the pic was him handcuffed to a bench in jail. The caption read "they forgot to take my phone. We sometimes make bad dicisions in life and this one will cost me dearly" It takes months before you go to court for sentencing and that day happened people.
> 
> Make some calls people its public information.


That explains alot then, I guess this all stems from the previous arrest then.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> Same thing happened to me. Tuesday evening I placed the order and the next morning it was in the package phase and still has been since. From my understanding, its all automated while no one was there. I am giving them till Monday at the latest if I don't see any comments or movement from FCPU. Than I am going to make a claim and purchase through PCS even though they don't have one of the fittings I am looking for that FCPU has that I had ordered.


I had made a much more expensive order of $270 on Feb 2nd and received the items before the 7th just like normal.


----------



## Way2grouchy

I ordered a water block on the 29th still in packaging guess I need to get a paypal refund.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcperdue*
> 
> The pic of him being charged with DUI has a number at the top for records. I simply called and told he was in jail!
> 
> Why would he disconnect the phones and not take the site down? Well because phones were shut off for non payment most likely. Being faced with jail and knowing his business was soon to be lost he got loaded and trashed the place is what I think. Also I remember about 6 months ago he posted a pic on his personal facebook the pic was him handcuffed to a bench in jail. The caption read "they forgot to take my phone. We sometimes make bad dicisions in life and this one will cost me dearly" It takes months before you go to court for sentencing and that day happened people.
> 
> Make some calls people its public information.


Right in the feels. Hopefully he turns management over to one of his employees so his past decade+ of building his business aren't forsaken.

-Z


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcperdue*
> 
> The pic of him being charged with DUI has a number at the top for records. I simply called and told he was in jail!
> 
> Why would he disconnect the phones and not take the site down? Well because phones were shut off for non payment most likely. Being faced with jail and knowing his business was soon to be lost he got loaded and trashed the place is what I think. Also I remember about 6 months ago he posted a pic on his personal facebook the pic was him handcuffed to a bench in jail. The caption read "they forgot to take my phone. We sometimes make bad dicisions in life and this one will cost me dearly" It takes months before you go to court for sentencing and that day happened people.
> 
> Make some calls people its public information.


Well well well, that explains everything. Nice work getting the info, it sure does make sense as to why things have been so quiet from his end. Guess he can't use his "one phone call" to turn off the website lol.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I had made a much more expensive order of $270 on Feb 2nd and received the items before the 7th just like normal.


From what I have read and understand, anyone who ordered and got shipped out on or before the 7th of the incident, will get their stuff as long its on the way. Anyone after that, that hasn't seen any movement as it stands, won't be getting anything AFAIK until that changes. Those who ordered before and were back ordered most likely won't see anything either.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> From what I have read and understand, anyone who ordered and got shipped out on or before the 7th of the incident, will get their stuff as long its on the way. Those who ordered before and were back ordered most likely won't see anything either. Anyone after that, that hasn't seen any movement as it stands, won't be getting anything AFAIK until that changes.


I ordered late on the 7th and nothing...packing notice.

So as responsible people who are only concerned with others not losing money on orders that are unlikely to be fulfilled at this point, is there a way to contact the host of their website and let them know what is going on? Maybe they can shut down orders until this is resolved and people who aren't aware don't end up losing money. I assume they pay some company to host their commerce site, those who know how to find these things out is it possible? I wonder if PayPal could....


----------



## dcperdue

also here is the actual facebook link for when he hit a pole and was arrested. Good read on the comments.

https://www.facebook.com/675249892509119/photos/a.675325439168231.1073741829.675249892509119/843695718997868/?type=1&theater


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackMex*
> 
> Who is going to step up and fill the void that FrozenCPU has left? Now is YOUR chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I won the lottery I'd buy the shop in a heartbeat.
Click to expand...

I'd do the same, except I'd move the business here to the Houston area along with any employees who wanted to come. The reasons are many, but for me it would be mainly because I live here and I would like the same people who made the company what it is to continue the tradition. For them, it's because unlike New York, Texas has no state income tax and the cost of living is comparable to the Rochester area, so even if they made the same amount of money (they could see an increase later if not right away), they would see a net increase in income.


----------



## JAM3S121

sucks because frozens website is infinity better to use than ppcs, and they shipped really fast to connecticut..


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> sucks because frozens website is infinity better to use than ppcs, and *they shipped really fast to connecticut*..


That they did.


----------



## FrancisJF

Anyone care to update us if they live around Rochester area? or near or passing by FrozenCPU building?


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Anyone care to update us if they live around Rochester area? or near or passing by FrozenCPU building?


People have a couple times, WAY back in the thread. The most recent update:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcperdue*
> 
> The pic of him being charged with DUI has a number at the top for records. I simply called and told he was in jail!
> 
> Why would he disconnect the phones and not take the site down? Well because phones were shut off for non payment most likely. Being faced with jail and knowing his business was soon to be lost he got loaded and trashed the place is what I think. Also I remember about 6 months ago he posted a pic on his personal facebook the pic was him handcuffed to a bench in jail. The caption read "they forgot to take my phone. We sometimes make bad dicisions in life and this one will cost me dearly" It takes months before you go to court for sentencing and that day happened people.
> 
> Make some calls people its public information.


-Z


----------



## magnek

Just goes to show people shouldn't assume the worst and jump to conclusions. Although given all the dirty laundry that's been aired I can't really blame anyone.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

My sympathy to the victims.


----------



## Prozium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcperdue*
> 
> The pic of him being charged with DUI has a number at the top for records. I simply called and told he was in jail!
> 
> Why would he disconnect the phones and not take the site down? Well because phones were shut off for non payment most likely. Being faced with jail and knowing his business was soon to be lost he got loaded and trashed the place is what I think. Also I remember about 6 months ago he posted a pic on his personal facebook the pic was him handcuffed to a bench in jail. The caption read "they forgot to take my phone. We sometimes make bad dicisions in life and this one will cost me dearly" It takes months before you go to court for sentencing and that day happened people.
> 
> Make some calls people its public information.


he's not in county as of 2-12-15 anyway
http://www2.monroecounty.gov/files/sheriff/inmate/roster2-12.pdf

not in state either... (I used this site http://nysdoccslookup.doccs.ny.gov/)

edit: Note the fact that we are talking about Mark Friga Jr (I would think that jr suffix would show on a police report.) in other words it might not be him,


----------



## TheMadProfessor

The biggest problem with PPC that I've come across is that their website is a royal pain in the tuchus to navigate using a mobile device.


----------



## PCSarge

i remember back in 2010. i was looking for sponsors for a specialty build that was requested of me.

naturally i sent out emails to all the PC shops and watercooling shops i dealt with at the time.

i got a very wierd email back from mark friga jr....and when i say wierd.

the man acted as if he wasnt human. and i can confirm he was either drunk or high on something. i chose not to deal with him due to that. i gave him another reason of course didnt want a fight going on, and he told me i was " no longer welcome to purchase from his store and all my orders placed would be immediately refunded"

havent dealt with him since. id rather give my money to dazmode or sidewinder.

he was messed up 5 years ago already. its most likely gotten progressively worse than it was back then.

id steer very clear of him and his store IMHO.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> The biggest problem with PPC that I've come across is that their website is a royal pain in the tuchus to navigate using a mobile device.


its even slow on a desktop too. The ui definitely needs work.


----------



## Alex132

I find PPCs website 'okay' on desktop, on mobile it is awful and too large IMO.

We're not expecting like Amazon/Newegg levels of design - but something simple that is usable is better than something bloated and unusable that tried to look nice - but failed


----------



## Drinks the Kool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcperdue*
> 
> The pic of him being charged with DUI has a number at the top for records. I simply called and told he was in jail!
> 
> Why would he disconnect the phones and not take the site down? Well because phones were shut off for non payment most likely. Being faced with jail and knowing his business was soon to be lost he got loaded and trashed the place is what I think. Also I remember about 6 months ago he posted a pic on his personal facebook the pic was him handcuffed to a bench in jail. The caption read "they forgot to take my phone. We sometimes make bad dicisions in life and this one will cost me dearly" It takes months before you go to court for sentencing and that day happened people.
> 
> Make some calls people its public information.


Are you saying you called that number and they said he is in jail? That would be news to me. Or are you implying that someone should place a call?

Also can check here: http://www2.monroecounty.gov/sheriff-inmate

Has anyone filed a report with the police?

Regardless of if he is or is not, orders have not been processed and the parking lot has showed no activity for about a week now.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> The biggest problem with PPC that I've come across is that their website is a royal pain in the tuchus to navigate using a mobile device.
> 
> 
> 
> its even slow on a desktop too. The ui definitely needs work.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I find PPCs website 'okay' on desktop, on mobile it is awful and too large IMO.
> 
> We're not expecting like Amazon/Newegg levels of design - but something simple that is usable is better than something bloated and unusable that tried to look nice - but failed


As Alex said, the desktop is slow and clunky, but on mobile it's utterly useless mainly due to their hover-over drop downs. Protip: Mobile users cannot hover over a button due to the lack of mouse pointer. Clicking on the buttons does nothing either.

They need to develop a mobile app, create a mobile webpage, or go with a site design that scales well and has a side menu.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drinks the Kool*
> 
> Are you saying you called that number and they said he is in jail? That would be news to me.
> 
> Also can check here: http://www2.monroecounty.gov/sheriff-inmate
> 
> Has anyone filed a report with the police?
> 
> Regardless of if he is or is not, orders have not been processed and the parking lot has showed no activity for about a week now.


I didn't see his name on the inmate roster manifest. The dude fell off the face of the earth or something.


----------



## Drinks the Kool

I should add that I am local and drive by almost everyday.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drinks the Kool*
> 
> I should add that I am local and drive by almost everyday.


Do tell. Snap a couple pictures on your next drive by. It would be interesting to see how the snow in the parking lot and near the doors looks.

While it isn't definitive proof, it certainly is better than what we are getting from Mark O Friga Jr. .... which is NOTHING.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys, I dont really write much, but as an act of good faith I went to FrozenCPU and purchased those Lian Li parts I could never find anywhere for my aging PC-70. Hopefully they get delivered...
> 
> But really we are OCN people here lets not start a blood bath and get so off topic. This is *NOT* an "Off-Topic" thread.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


How dare you bash the off topics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> bolded for truth
> 
> And quoted for being a brave man.
> Hats off to you.


And how dare you agree with someone bashing your domain!


----------



## HiTekJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> As Alex said, the desktop is slow and clunky, but on mobile it's utterly useless mainly due to their hover-over drop downs. Protip: Mobile users cannot hover over a button due to the lack of mouse pointer. Clicking on the buttons does nothing either.
> 
> They need to develop a mobile app, create a mobile webpage, or go with a site design that scales well and has a side menu.


All of this is so basic, I would expect even a mid-level web designer to be able to meet all those needs. We're NOT talking about really advanced custom coding here, Just HTML5, CSS, etc. In fact, you really don't need Java or Flash for web sites that much anymore and is often considered bad form.I could build a web site MUCH more usable and attractive than what they have. To me, it looks like a half-baked job done by someone that doesn't have a programming degree or advanced knowledge of web design code.


----------



## skupples

I feel like they let someone's kid build it.

You could free template a better website.


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

You guys are talking about PPC ?


----------



## jodybdesigns

Update! It's been a 8 days and its finally... Oh wait it's been packaging....


----------



## skupples




----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel like they let someone's kid build it.
> 
> You could free template a better website.


Actually the site is Python at ppcs... They shoulda went with Wordpress and Woocommerce though. But, there would have been the problem of having to convert your inventory


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> As Alex said, the desktop is slow and clunky, but on mobile it's utterly useless mainly due to their hover-over drop downs. Protip: Mobile users cannot hover over a button due to the lack of mouse pointer. Clicking on the buttons does nothing either.
> 
> They need to develop a mobile app, create a mobile webpage, or go with a site design that scales well and has a side menu.


Its not a hover on my android phone its a tap. The site does work on my phone for the most part and the huge product pix is helpful.

But I'm not a fan of their site either.

I'll say though. While FCPU Web is much better on desktop it's a pita on my phone. Constantly have to zoom in zoom out move the view.

You'd think etailers would think more about the Web sites.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'm sure PPCS is in some ways loving all of this, now that their biggest competitor has self imploded they have the market basically all to themselves. I've only ever ordered from PPCS myself and have never had an issue; in fact ordered a few parts a couple of days ago and got a call from them on the spot that an item was marked incorrectly on the site as being instock, they asked me if I wanted a refund or a different color; guy I was talking with was super nice.


----------



## skupples

Shelves be running dry.


----------



## MaggieMae308

If only Mark had enough sense to just turn the operation over to the top employees, maybe give them a percentage so they have a stake, and then stay away, then all of this could have been avoided. He would still have been making money, employees would still have jobs, customers would get their goods, suppliers would be paid and blah, blah, blah.

"If only" is always after the fact it seems but I know that in the case of fcpu there were folks who tried to make that happen but Mark would not let go, stand back and collect his money. Not even until he could straighten out his personal life. Yeah, fcpu is his baby but when your business grows larger than your garage can handle and you start hiring staff your responsibilies also grow.

So many times the guys tried talking some sense into him. They care about Mark and the business. Mark just has demons nobody but he can conquer. There comes a point where family and friends can no longer deal with the effect that Marks demons have on them too.

It's all so darn sad. Fcpu fills a nitch that is needed in the mod world. It could have continued. If only....sigh...


----------



## SteezyTN

The only problem with FCPU out, is the PPCS is very low on inventory and out of stock on most items. Yeah it's benefitting PPCS, but not so much for us, the consumer.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The only problem with FCPU out, is the PPCS is very low on inventory and out of stock on most items. Yeah it's benefitting PPCS, but not so much for us, the consumer.


That just means that they are going to have to increase their inventory numbers to make up for the increase in traffic.


----------



## keroberos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> The only problem with FCPU out, is the PPCS is very low on inventory and out of stock on most items. Yeah it's benefitting PPCS, but not so much for us, the consumer.


Hopefully PPCS doesn't decide to raise prices because frozencpu is gone.


----------



## SoulFallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> Hopefully PPCS doesn't decide to raise prices because frozencpu is gone.


They can't. the position they are in right now if they start jacking prices the government will step in and crush their monopoly.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> California is a terrible place to live or have a business. Taxes are high, prices are high. Why anyone would live there is beyond me.


I love California. I make good money, the weather is good, and the food is unbeatable. I can walk down the street and get a burrito or pho. Another block and I can get Mexican/Korean fusion food. My cars only have to have summer tires and I can wear summer clothes year round. Sure my taxes are high, but I had a great college education. My home costs way more than it should, but I can sell it for way more than I bought it for. Plus, I've never experienced the kind of racism living in Los Angeles that I have otherwise already experienced in other parts of the country.


----------



## wermad

California luv: very few places where a few hours drives can take you from sunny hot beaches, to snow covered mountains, and flowing sand dunes.

Frozencpu would melt here cus its hawtz. Lets bring em over here.

Nah, tbh, Cali tax sux, and i would recommend somehwere in the middle of the country (like jab-tech) for better shipping.

Btw, SVC.com is still open if you want a Cali shop.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroberos*
> 
> Hopefully PPCS doesn't decide to raise prices because frozencpu is gone.


A rep from Performance PCs has already made a statement that they will not raise prices because of this.

On a side note, I don't know how many people have been following the national news, but basically the west coast shipping ports are shut down over a labor dispute between the shippers and the unions. Although they have reach an agreement on wages, the unions doesn't like the deal that they aren't getting to pay for their health care insurance, so as a result, none of the approximately 80% of goods from China are being offloaded. It's getting so bad even Obama is sending his people there to see what he can do over this.

If anything, that will cause more shortages and prices to rise than anything PPC would do over the whole FrozeCPU fiasco.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/obama-to-intervene-in-west-coast-port-dispute-reports-2015-02-14
Quote:


> President Obama plans to send Labor Secretary Tom Perez to California to attempt to break the labor deadlock and end the shipping slowdown at 29 West Coast cargo ports, according to news reports Saturday.
> 
> Shipping has been subjected to delays during stalled contract negotiations between unions and the association representing shipping companies and port operators.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Pacific Maritime Association announced on Friday that operations would be suspended this weekend. The PMA accused the ILWU, which represents about 20,000 dock workers and operators, of a labor slowdown by short-staffing the dozens of cranes that tower over the West Coast ports and unload the cargo ships. The ILWU says it's not a slowdown, but says dock operators need to be properly trained in safety procedures, which leads to the short-staffing.
> 
> The deadlock has led to millions of dollars in losses from everything from food to high-tech goods.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFallen*
> 
> They can't. the position they are in right now if they start jacking prices the government will step in and crush their monopoly.


Lol no. Not even close bro.

They're a back water niche computer shop. Ain't no ghost of teddy Roosevelt coming back from the dead to trust bust PPC. They're also NOT a monopoly.


----------



## keroberos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> A rep from Performance PCs has already made a statement that they will not raise prices because of this.


That's good to know.

I just don't them to turn into the comcast of specialty computer parts.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nah, tbh, Cali tax sux, and i would recommend somehwere in the middle of the country (like jab-tech) for better shipping.


I would recommend Directron if they actually had a decent selection of watercooling supplies... or a real selection of any kind...


----------



## dsmwookie

You can order most of the crap from either of these businesses through ebay and Amazon. These places just consolidated it and made it convenient.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> They're a back water niche computer shop. Ain't no ghost of teddy Roosevelt coming back from the dead to trust bust PPC. They're also NOT a monopoly.


Exactly.

There are several other distributors out there, not to mention companies like Newegg, Amazon, and direct sales.

FrozenCPU was a good and convenient place to order from, and their going away makes it a pain for some parts to be sure, but life will go on and parts will still be able to be gotten.

Not to mention, like any good free enterprise systems, IF Performance PCs and the other companies jack up their prices too badly, then someone else will start a company somewhere to swoop in and take them down a notch.

Free Market System FTW!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> As Alex said, the desktop is slow and clunky, but on mobile it's utterly useless mainly due to their hover-over drop downs. Protip: Mobile users cannot hover over a button due to the lack of mouse pointer. Clicking on the buttons does nothing either.
> 
> They need to develop a mobile app, create a mobile webpage, or go with a site design that scales well and has a side menu.


i wholeheartedly agree with this PPCs needs to have that site revamped. its not desktop friendly loading times wise and is pretty clunky as is. mobile side dont even bother until they fix the desktop side.


----------



## The_chemist21

I will no longer shop at FCPU even if they come back somehow because how the employees were treated. If you do buy from them YOU are basically saying it's OK to treat others this way.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Agreed, PPCs already has better pricing. Frozen had advertising and a more logically organized store, if PPCs better organized their site they could crush it. Yes USPS shipping is slow to most of the country, FedEx and UPS have optimization that makes the difference from being in the middle of the country or out on the periphery only take about an extra day for anything besides ground.


----------



## SteezyTN

Of course PPCS has better pricing... However, they jack the shipping cost sky high!


----------



## PR-Imagery

I assume you all will stop buying electronics as well since most of them are made in factories that don't pay their employees a livable wage and force them to work under deplorable conditions and inhuman hours.

The hypocrisy is strong.


----------



## Krusher33

I used to love BROWSING for what I'm looking for at FCPU. Then when I find something, I went to all the other sites and compared prices/shipping.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Agreed, PPCs already has better pricing. Frozen had advertising and a more logically organized store, if PPCs better organized their site they could crush it. Yes USPS shipping is slow to most of the country, FedEx and UPS have optimization that makes the difference from being in the middle of the country or out on the periphery only take about an extra day for anything besides ground.


For smaller packages, UPD, FedEx, et al, have been using the USPS to do the final leg of the delivery. That increases delivery time by one to three days. What really bites my ample asset is my delivery address is a UPS Store; all the carriers make deliveries there daily anyway so there is no benefit for them to hand-off to the USPOS.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Of course PPCS has better pricing... However, they jack the shipping cost sky high!


I always compare bottom lines (price plus shipping and any other charges) before deciding where to buy. Generally, PPCs and FCPU had pretty similar bottom lines.

Something else that is irksome is many of the products one could get from FCPU are now only available from China. Shipping from China was already slow (they really need to get some faster rowboats) but, adding insult to injury, a dockworkers' strike at left coast ports has cargo container ships stacking up at anchor in harbors waiting to be unloaded, adding even further delays.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I assume you all will stop buying electronics as well since most of them are made in factories that don't pay their employees a livable wage and force them to work under deplorable conditions and inhuman hours.
> 
> The hypocrisy is strong.


You can't bring hypocrisy into this, otherwise we'd have to bring who votes for what politician and policy that allows that to happen, and well ...


----------



## GTXJackBauer

I agree with Knuckles. Also the standard of living is much different in the states than overseas and culture.

If you have an iphone or any products you are using to even type on this thread makes you a hypocrite. Someone was sweating creating your device. You're just as at fault than. People got to start thinking rational and stop acting like a progressive lib or a negative nancy. lol Everything you buy will have something wrong with it. Its your choice on what you choose to do and handle things. Don't make others feel bad. Also turn off your power. It destroys our trees, makes humans into zombies while those bastards bring it to us and make money on it also creates angry Prius drivers. And stop eating vegetables and fruits because someone was dying in the heat picking them up.

.....I think you get the point now. lol I at least hope so.

OK NOW Lets get back to the topic. I sense a lot of A.D.H.D in here since the thread after one comment on this topic gets sidetracked.

Anyhoo, didn't FCPU sell on Amazon and Ebay? I am wondering because I swear I remember a while back they were selling straight on Amazon.

I am wondering how many orders they get on average this year to understand the gist of it all and the back orders that my have been placed.

I don't want it worse on the owner but to maybe speed up the process and even save the owner from more damages, I would maybe recommend on getting in touch with law enforcement because that site is still taking orders GLOBALLY. It's been a week ffs!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> California luv: very few places where a few hours drives can take you from sunny hot beaches, to snow covered mountains, and flowing sand downs.
> 
> Frozencpu would melt here cus its hawtz. Lets bring em over here.
> 
> Nah, tbh, Cali tax sux, and i would recommend somehwere in the middle of the country (like jab-tech) for better shipping.
> 
> Btw, SVC.com is still open if you want a Cali shop.


Jab-tech went out of business.


----------



## Artah

At this point, i'm thinking there is criminal charges filed against someone for creating a slightly "hostile" work environment.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

I am thinking if law enforcement gets involved, they'll need a judge to sign off on a warrant to make entry and have someone shut down the servers in charge of the site or have the company running the site be taken down. I am almost positive, people are still putting orders in not knowing whats going on.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> I agree with Knuckles. Also the standard of living is much different in the states than overseas and culture.
> 
> If you have an iphone or any products you are using to even type on this thread makes you a hypocrite. Someone was sweating creating your device. You're just as at fault than. People got to start thinking rational and stop acting like a progressive lib or a negative nancy. lol Everything you buy will have something wrong with it. Its your choice on what you choose to do and handle things. Don't make others feel bad. Also turn off your power. It destroys our trees, makes humans into zombies while those bastards bring it to us and make money on it also creates angry Prius drivers. And stop eating vegetables and fruits because someone was dying in the heat picking them up.
> 
> .....I think you get the point now. lol I at least hope so.
> 
> OK NOW Lets get back to the topic. I sense a lot of A.D.H.D in here since the thread after one comment on this topic gets sidetracked.
> 
> Anyhoo, didn't FCPU sell on Amazon and Ebay? I am wondering because I swear I remember a while back they were selling straight on Amazon.
> 
> I am wondering how many orders they get on average this year to understand the gist of it all and the back orders that my have been placed.
> 
> I don't want it worse on the owner but to maybe speed up the process and even save the owner from more damages, I would maybe recommend on getting in touch with law enforcement because that site is still taking orders GLOBALLY. It's been a week ffs!


I have seen Koolertek and Xoxide on amazon but no FCPU?


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> I agree with Knuckles. Also the standard of living is much different in the states than overseas and culture.
> 
> If you have an iphone or any products you are using to even type on this thread makes you a hypocrite. Someone was sweating creating your device. You're just as at fault than. People got to start thinking rational and stop acting like a progressive lib or a negative nancy. lol Everything you buy will have something wrong with it. Its your choice on what you choose to do and handle things. Don't make others feel bad. Also turn off your power. It destroys our trees, makes humans into zombies while those bastards bring it to us and make money on it also creates angry Prius drivers. And stop eating vegetables and fruits because someone was dying in the heat picking them up.
> 
> .....I think you get the point now. lol I at least hope so.
> 
> OK NOW Lets get back to the topic. I sense a lot of A.D.H.D in here since the thread after one comment on this topic gets sidetracked.
> 
> Anyhoo, didn't FCPU sell on Amazon and Ebay? I am wondering because I swear I remember a while back they were selling straight on Amazon.
> 
> I am wondering how many orders they get on average this year to understand the gist of it all and the back orders that my have been placed.
> 
> I don't want it worse on the owner but to maybe speed up the process and even save the owner from more damages, I would maybe recommend on getting in touch with law enforcement because that site is still taking orders GLOBALLY. It's been a week ffs!


I've been a part time resident of Costa Rica for the last 5 months. You want to talk about messed up standards of living. There is absolutely no middle class here. The gap between the haves and have nots is so enormous it blows my mind. The minimum wage is $2 USD / hour. The cost of food here is 60-70% higher than it is in the Midwest in the US. Some of the IT professionals I'm working with are living off a $1000 / month salary. Depending on how many hours per day they work, that's about $3-4 / hour. Rent here is extremely high. Government subsidy loans here are so out of whack, almost nobody uses them. An 8 year mechanical engineering degree with 10 years of experience will gross you about $3k per month. Don't get me started, we are spoiled by almost all World standards. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Dagamus NM

You don't file criminal charges for hostile work environment. It is used when somebody quits but wants to collect unemployment.

So is he in jail or not? If he was, unless he has new charges should only get a week or so anyways. For those that are curious you should be able to go on the county's website and look up the full set of proceedings, and disposition of the case.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> I love California. I make good money, the weather is good, and the food is unbeatable. I can walk down the street and get a burrito or pho. Another block and I can get Mexican/Korean fusion food. My cars only have to have summer tires and I can wear summer clothes year round. Sure my taxes are high, but I had a great college education. My home costs way more than it should, but I can sell it for way more than I bought it for. Plus, I've never experienced the kind of racism living in Los Angeles that I have otherwise already experienced in other parts of the country.


BINGO! This is why I live and love California, it's so diverse with many different areas to explore in food culture, seasons (snowboarding in the morning and lounge at the beach with shorts in the afternoon all in one day), women (in my bachelor years) and life.


----------



## SteezyTN

This thread has gone FAR OFF topic!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Of course PPCS has better pricing... However, they jack the shipping cost sky high!


ocn55 coupon code should offset that


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> This thread has gone FAR OFF topic!


Ya think?!


----------



## Escovado

Back on topic: It looks like some nut case has posted Mark Friga, Jr.'s home address and photos of his house on Facebooks' FrozenCPU page. Unfortunately, the same nut has also posted the profile of Friga's father for people to start harassing him.









Edited to fix some inaccuracies.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I assume you all will stop buying electronics as well since most of them are made in factories that don't pay their employees a livable wage and force them to work under deplorable conditions and inhuman hours.
> 
> The hypocrisy is strong.


get out of here with all of this reason & logic!

Those suicide nets are 100% just for the lulz, bro.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> It's not.
> 
> The "indecent" happened Saturday night, 2/7/2015 ... two days AFTER you bought your stuff.
> 
> Odds are when you bought your stuff on the 5th, it was either shipped out on the 5th, the 6th, or the 7th ... before all this went down, and it was in shipping to you.
> 
> Frozen CPU stopped answering phones on the 9th and 10th. On the 11th, their telephone lines were ALL disconnected ... and are STILL disconnected ... by the telephone company.
> 
> It may be hard to believe, but it happened, and it's all been well documented with videos, phone calls, and pictures from the video surveillance system from inside the company, as well as ex-employees testimony. In fact, as of last night, Primochill, one of their major vendors, made an announcement that they doubt the FrozenCPU will open again any time soon, if ever, and they are going to set up their own online store so people can order direct instead of waiting for FrozenCPU to figure out what they are doing.


Thats correct. I received my purchases from the 5th as well, but nothing that i ordered on the 6th or 7th. I believe that the 5th was the last day they were shipping normally. Everything else I ordered after the 5th is still in limbo.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys, I dont really write much, but as an act of good faith I went to FrozenCPU and purchased those Lian Li parts I could never find anywhere for my aging PC-70. Hopefully they get delivered...
> 
> But really we are OCN people here lets not start a blood bath and get so off topic. This is *NOT* an "Off-Topic" thread.
> ****
> Just my 2 cents.


Wow, you should of just donated that money to the charity of your choice. At least someone would have gotten some use out of it.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> ocn55 coupon code should offset that


thats only if you're getting $$$$ worth of items. Most of the time, shipping is $13. If I get $100 worth of items, that's on $5.50 off. That's still a lot.


----------



## cky2k6

While I'm not in love with either site, I don't see how frozencpu's is considered better? I'd rather have expanding menus than trying to find a category in that one page dumping ground that Frozencpu uses.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Back on topic: It looks like some nut case has posted Mark Friga, Jr.'s home address and photos of his house on Facebooks' FrozenCPU page. Unfortunately, the same nut has also posted the profile of Friga's father for people to start harassing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to fix some inaccuracies.


Probably someone from this thread too.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroberos*
> 
> Hopefully PPCS doesn't decide to raise prices because frozencpu is gone.


Jason from JayzTwoCentz spoke with the owner of PPCS, and he said he is not going to take advantage of the situation with FCPU, and in fact even if he wanted to, he could not because most products prices are controlled somewhat from the manufactures and MSRP's.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> He could not because most products prices are controlled somewhat from the manufactures and MSRP's.


Do elaborate please.


----------



## cky2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Do elaborate please.


Well... if PPCs stats gouging, the manufacturer will stop shipping them the product. Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cky2k6*
> 
> While I'm not in love with either site, I don't see how frozencpu's is considered better? I'd rather have expanding menus than trying to find a category in that one page dumping ground that Frozencpu uses.


There nothing more ridiculous and aggravating for me than those expanding menus PPCs uses. Hate them. They make the page load soooooooo much slower and then you have to try to move your cursor over to the category you want and more than half the time I fail before the menu disappears and I have to start over. Then, it's got some weird bug where the expanding menus disappear after a couple tries and won't return for me unless I reload the page.

I just bought 4 items from PPCS yesterday. I knew _exactly_ what I wanted to buy before I went to the site and was in a real hurry, but it still took more than 20 minutes to get them ordered because of how freaking slow their pages load, how stupid their categories are laid out, and how ridiculous their ordering page is set up. It's by FAR the worst setup online website for purchasing any product of any type I've ever had the displeasure of having to suffer though. After almost making myself late for work just trying to place an extremely simple order on PPCs I honestly haven't so bad felt the urge to throw my monitor across the room since my days of using dialup. Whoever designed their new site for them should be hanged, drawn and quartered.

I definitely could have placed the same order on FCPU in less than 3 minutes. And though the items I was ordering would have cost me a total of $7 more if I had ordered from FCPU, the shipping would have been almost exactly that much less, making it a wash price wise for me. And as if it wasn't bad enough that PPCs wants so much more for shipping options, when you click on a shipping option then they want several dollars more than that for insurance, something FCPU and every other site I can recall includes. That hidden added insurance option just makes me want to be able to reach through the screen and choke whoever on the other end came up with that.

Oh man I miss FCPU already. A LOT!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Of course PPCS has better pricing... However, they jack the shipping cost sky high!


I think it just really depends where you are located. For me, PPCS shipping is more than half of what FCPU was. And PPCS has better pricing anyways.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> He could not because most products prices are controlled somewhat from the manufactures and MSRP's.
> 
> 
> 
> Do elaborate please.
Click to expand...

generally some manufactures have a contract ( not all ) when you buy parts you get a discount biased on volume they dont want you to be the only person able to sell them so they limit the price to a number or a general figure

this is only one type of agreement but they are known to exist
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sorry for just now getting around to posting guys, but there have been a few things that I need to address here.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not FrozenCPU closes its' doors, we have no plans to raise prices. To be clear, we plan to keep our pricing consistent. Some of the info in the following video is a bit outdated, but everything that Jayz says about PPC's is still 100% accurate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a few complaints about the customer service at Performance-PC's. I would like to simply say that we have made mistakes in the past, and in the past couple of years made great improvements in our customer service. I am always here to represent each and every customer to the PPC's, not just representing PPC's to the community. If you encounter any issues in your dealings with us, please message me. I will work to ensure that you receive fair, professional treatment.
> 
> Please PM me with any specific issues.
> 
> Philip D.
> Performance-PC's Community representative.


----------



## rustydraft

Umm , You Guys might wanna see this.......

http://www.eteknix.com/frozen-cpu-may-well-shutting/


----------



## rustydraft

I just saw the date is older, but it might explain a few things anyway.
My bad for not checking the date better before passing this along.
Seems this was a few months ago, but it does look like he has some issues for sure.


----------



## lucasj1974

I had two open orders at FrozenCPU when I found out that somethings was amiss. JayzTwoCents tipped me off..........Anyway I have since filed a claim with PayPal and expect to get the refund soon.....I ordered what I need from Performace PCs and overnighted it and had it next day.......I guess they will be my goto provider now that FPC is gone.....such a bummer but hopefully we will end up with more choices and better prices because of it........PEACE


----------



## Dagamus NM

Rusty, go back to the beginning. Those images and the entire scenario is old news here. This is all public record as are his civil suits etc. I won't comment on that, you can look it up yourself. Somebody said he is in jail with nothing to substantiate that if he were he should be out by now unless he got a 30 day for his mistake.


----------



## lmarklar

Holy crap,

Thanks for posting this, I was in the middle of trying to place my order at FrozenCPU, was having trouble with the paypal option (as in not showing up... thank god). I googled frozencpu and paypal, eventually led me here to this thread. Really Really glad that paypal dropped them so fast, much easier than trying to get a refund ect.

Guess I'll be ordering from PPC now, with the insane shipping costs.... double the cost for the exact same order from Frozen.

Any entrepreneurs out there going to open up a water cooling site?


----------



## rustydraft

Well, I do have a life, lol. I wasn't being mean, I didn't notice that particular info in this thread, i am sure I must have missed it. I like many others am just trying to decide if i should wait to see if they re open, as I need 3 hard to find Heat Killer water blocks for XFX 7970 custom pcb cards, I was hoping to avoid ordering from Europe to save some shipping. FrozenCPU shows 3 of them in stock. That particular post I found is only 6 hrs old, so i thought maybe it would help someone to make that final decision as I have made mine. I do have to wonder how much of a life you have ...bothering to post just to take a poke at little ol me?


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lmarklar*
> 
> Any entrepreneurs out there going to open up a water cooling site?


This is being explored I'm sure. I know that I am...


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

I wonder how paypal is going to handle my claim?

I received my order on the day that it was found out that FrozenCPU closed. They sent me 3 items 1 of which is incorrect. I ordered an XSPC Dual Bay D5 Res Version 2, they ended up sending my the Version 1 with the known defect that causes it to leak, I sent them emails and called them numerous times until I saw on Jaystwocents that they closed, after that I filed a claim but what exactly is going to happen? Am I going to receive a refund for that item? I have never ran into this situation before.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> I wonder how paypal is going to handle my claim?
> 
> I received my order on the day that it was found out that FrozenCPU closed. They sent me 3 items 1 of which is incorrect. I ordered an XSPC Dual Bay D5 Res Version 2, they ended up sending my the Version 1 with the known defect that causes it to leak, I sent them emails and called them numerous times until I saw on Jaystwocents that they closed, after that I filed a claim but what exactly is going to happen? Am I going to receive a refund for that item? I have never ran into this situation before.


You will be getting full refund since its via paypal they do not care its just good or bad transaction not halfway


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> A rep from Performance PCs has already made a statement that they will not raise prices because of this.
> 
> On a side note, I don't know how many people have been following the national news, but basically the west coast shipping ports are shut down over a labor dispute between the shippers and the unions. Although they have reach an agreement on wages, the unions doesn't like the deal that they aren't getting to pay for their health care insurance, so as a result, none of the approximately 80% of goods from China are being offloaded. It's getting so bad even Obama is sending his people there to see what he can do over this.
> 
> If anything, that will cause more shortages and prices to rise than anything PPC would do over the whole FrozeCPU fiasco.
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/obama-to-intervene-in-west-coast-port-dispute-reports-2015-02-14


This has slowed us down a bit at NZXT.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> You will be getting full refund since its via paypal they do not care its just good or bad transaction not halfway


Well wow, so I basically I will most likely get my entire 176 dollar transaction refunded? That just feels kinda dirty lol. I'd be happy with them just refunding the cost of the res which was 60 dollars.


----------



## WebsterXC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I have a question: *Is there anyone in the area that wants to partner up and buy Mark out of the business?* I cant do it alone but I may be able to do it with a partner. Employees could come back (and might be happy to do so). Since they already know how the ship is supposed to sail, new owners would really just be minding the store, making sure it the ship doesnt sink.
> 
> It wouldnt be the first time Ive taken over a business but it would be the first time that I would have to (and want to) buy everything, including inventory, and sever ties with owner. In other words, no trailing payments over time. One shot deal. Just curious if anyone on here was geographically close enough and had an interest in taking it over. Im in CT, so it wouldnt be the longest commute I ever had.


This has been asked by many different people and I've been PMed about this way too much. Not only do you have to get the owner to agree to this purchase, it will cost you literally millions up front. 5 million is a very conservative estimate of product + assets.

Fact of the matter is it's not feasible. You're better off starting from scratch. Every person I've discussed this with has greatly underestimated the business' value.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> This has been asked by many different people and I've been PMed about this way too much. Not only do you have to get the owner to agree to this purchase, it will cost you literally millions up front. 5 million is a very conservative estimate of product + assets.
> 
> Fact of the matter is it's not feasible. You're better off starting from scratch. Every person I've discussed this with has greatly underestimated the business' value.


Wow.. i never thought assets would be that much!!! i do understand the brand itself carries a lot of value. but 5 million. I certainly hope such business that we saw grow over the year doesn't just vanish !!!! wish you man the best and all the other amazing guys that were at FCPU.


----------



## FrancisJF

Wouldn't one of the CFO/COO/Managers have extra key to the building? Can't one of them be Interim/Acting CEO of FrozenCPU? Isn't how business works?


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So when given the option between two companies, one that has a "good reputation", and one that has a "less than good one because the owner is a knob", you guys are all saying choose whichever one has the most stock? And calling that "logic" and taking cheap shots at those who don't share the same logic path as you? Logical...I feel so dumb right now since you guys pointed that out...


Well, when one of the two companies in your scenario effectively has zero stock, it really does come down to whoever has the most stock. You can have the best reputation in the world and your competitor has the worst, but that great reputation means exactly squat if you can't ship any product.


----------



## branzig1134

Go elsewhere just to be safe. I made a large order from them on 2/13. Normally I get a tracking e-mail same/next day, this time I've heard nothing and their website shows that my order hasn't shipped yet. I'm getting worried to say the least.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *branzig1134*
> 
> Go elsewhere just to be safe. I made a large order from them on 2/13. Normally I get a tracking e-mail same/next day, this time I've heard nothing and their website shows that my order hasn't shipped yet. I'm getting worried to say the least.


If you have been reading the forum, everyone is already aware of not placing orders, as this all happned on 2/7


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *branzig1134*
> 
> Go elsewhere just to be safe. I made a large order from them on 2/13. Normally I get a tracking e-mail same/next day, this time I've heard nothing and their website shows that my order hasn't shipped yet. I'm getting worried to say the least.


Uhm, cancel your order. FrozenCPU is dead in the water as of now.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *branzig1134*
> 
> Go elsewhere just to be safe. I made a large order from them on 2/13. Normally I get a tracking e-mail same/next day, this time I've heard nothing and their website shows that my order hasn't shipped yet. I'm getting worried to say the least.


Yea you definitely need to cancel your order or something


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Drove by the business today. It's as dead as a door nail. Nobody around, and the entryway is trashed up as seen in the photos. - 2hrs ago﻿


Quote:


> I stopped by eariler on friday and I saw no cars there as well. I live near them, and there an amazing company, hopefully they come back. - 6 hrs ago


Not sure how legit these comments are as I take comments on the tube with a grain of salt as we have more than enough trolls to go around but these messages were from Jays2cent video on the most recent comments on FCPU.


----------



## branzig1134

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> If you have been reading the forum, everyone is already aware of not placing orders, as this all happned on 2/7


i get that, i was trying to respond directly to someone who was asking if they should order elsewhere. Screwed that up evidently. Unfortunately they already charged my card. Looks like I'll need to go through my bank at this point. Wish i would've seen this before placing the order, but it's not like you search the Internet to make sure the owner of a company isn't a drug filled psychopath before making a purchase, especially not for a company that was this trusted. What a shame


----------



## giltyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *branzig1134*
> 
> i get that, i was trying to respond directly to someone who was asking if they should order elsewhere. Screwed that up evidently. Unfortunately they already charged my card. Looks like I'll need to go through my bank at this point. Wish i would've seen this before placing the order, but it's not like you search the Internet to make sure the owner of a company isn't a drug filled psychopath before making a purchase, especially not for a company that was this trusted. What a shame


It is exactly that reason that this is so irresponsible of the owner to leave the site unattended


----------



## Feyris

FCPU was trusted only because of everybody else there holding their head up high and powering on. Without them its nothing anymore.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *branzig1134*
> 
> i get that, i was trying to respond directly to someone who was asking if they should order elsewhere. Screwed that up evidently. Unfortunately they already charged my card. Looks like I'll need to go through my bank at this point. Wish i would've seen this before placing the order, but it's not like you search the Internet to make sure the owner of a company isn't a drug filled psychopath before making a purchase, especially not for a company that was this trusted. What a shame


Exactly, you now have to contact either PayPal or your Credit Card company directly and file a "dispute". You WILL get your money back, but that will take weeks.

As far as wishing you could have seen this, yes, many people do. That is why this thread is here ... to try to alert people to what has gone on over there. Just about every site out there is cross linking back to OCN on this topic, because this thread has actually been at the forefront of investigating and reporting back to what has been going on.

People have (including myself) have not only created videos showing how they disconnected their telephones, but actually drove to the building and shown how no one has been there in days. Others have gone and dug up public records to show things that some of the ex-employees were saying to help support their story as being true.

But yes, WE shouldn't have to do this. Mark should have "manned up" and either disabled taking orders from DAY ONE, or at the very least, put a message on his OWN web site telling potential customers that there would be a delay (or worse).

By not doing that, and subsequently disconnecting his phone lines, and basically "burying his head in the snow", he has shown the world one thing ... the is a spineless boy who should never be trusted with anyones money EVER again.

We are on day 8 of this whole mess, and his site is STILL taking orders.

I personally hope that he is arrested for FRAUD and spends time in prison ... beyond what he may spend for getting stone and wrecking his Land Rover into a utility pole. The man is not only an irresponsible and criminal business man, from what his employees say, he is an abusive boss, and because of his doing drugs and driving, he is a menace to his community at large.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

From all the accounts, if they were really ex-employees with all do respect, the owner was rarely there as they said. The employees ran it all. Maybe he was just on auto-pilot (Pick up money and leave) and thinks things are still going, maybe he just doesn't care or he totally forgot or even worse as some have speculated, incarcerated. Regardless, not only did the customers get screwed by this in a inconvenient way (we'll all get our money back from a claim but it takes time unfortunately but the Bitcoiners really took the hit here in the consumer aspect of things.), so did the employees and their livelihood but lets not forget the manufacturers who are probably in the tens of thousands of dollars owed possibly. And than come the BANKS/Creditors with the "Ban Hammer".

Disclaimer: Its all speculation on what I said as I am not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> From all the accounts, if they were really ex-employees with all do respect, the owner was rarely there. The employees ran it all. So its very awkward moment. Maybe he's so out of touch with the business that he's either doesn't care or totally forgot.


Sad.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> From all the accounts, if they were really ex-employees with all do respect, the owner was rarely there. The employees ran it all. On that note, not too sure on what to think than the obvious. Maybe he's so out of touch with the business that he either doesn't care or totally forgot.


Very possible, that is what many of his ex-employees said.

But even if that was the case, he could have at least swallowed his pride with a couple of them ... you know, "The Skeleton Crew" he said he had working ... and someone could have figured out how to log in and disable the shopping cart. Our web site takes about 5 clicks to do that.

As far as him ACTIVELY having his telephone numbers disconnected, well, that shows intent to defraud. It doesn't take a business genius to figure out how to NOT do that. That was an OVERT act on his part.

The man deserves ZERO pity. Maybe the day after his drunken rage. Heck, maybe two days after when he was still sobering up. Maybe even 3 days after. We are on day EIGHT now.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Exactly, you now have to contact either PayPal or your Credit Card company directly and file a "dispute". You WILL get your money back, but that will take weeks.
> 
> As far as wishing you could have seen this, yes, many people do. That is why this thread is here ... to try to alert people to what has gone on over there. Just about every site out there is cross linking back to OCN on this topic, because this thread has actually been at the forefront of investigating and reporting back to what has been going on.
> 
> People have (including myself) have not only created videos showing how they disconnected their telephones, but actually drove to the building and shown how no one has been there in days. Others have gone and dug up public records to show things that some of the ex-employees were saying to help support their story as being true.
> 
> But yes, WE shouldn't have to do this. Mark should have "manned up" and either disabled taking orders from DAY ONE, or at the very least, put a message on his OWN web site telling potential customers that there would be a delay (or worse).
> 
> By not doing that, and subsequently disconnecting his phone lines, and basically "burying his head in the snow", he has shown the world one thing ... the is a spineless boy who should never be trusted with anyones money EVER again.
> 
> We are on day 8 of this whole mess, and his site is STILL taking orders.
> 
> I personally hope that he is arrested for FRAUD and spends time in prison ... beyond what he may spend for getting stone and wrecking his Land Rover into a utility pole. The man is not only an irresponsible and criminal business man, from what his employees say, he is an abusive boss, and because of his doing drugs and driving, he is a menace to his community at large.


At this point in time I think I have to agree , the website staying up is getting criminal. Not everyone reads these forums .. luckily I was pointed towards this thread.

The only saving grace is soon if not already I'm sure paypal will bar them (my dispute will end in a couple of days now - 10 days will be up then and Ill get my money back) , its not going to help the C/C users however.

How hard is it to put a message up on the website or block the cart ... its crazy.


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

How hard is it to login to your website and just shut it off. It's not.

It would be one thing if there were a fire sale being configured, but the website should be put out of service until that "fire sale" is ready to go live, and a few bodies to make sure the items that need to be liquidated get shipped.

Everyone has reported the contrary.

From a community perspective, anyone living in that area that has access to the business and planning and development authority for the city can walk in, explain the situation, send them to this thread, and do everyone here a favor and force the website shut down.


----------



## gdubc

Not so easy if he is in jail. Or maybe a hospital somewhere on psych meds. Extremely bipolar is extremely bad....


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3Rk1ll*
> 
> How hard is it to login to your website and just shut it off. It's not.
> 
> It would be one thing if there were a fire sale being configured, but the website should be put out of service until that "fire sale" is ready to go live, and a few bodies to make sure the items that need to be liquidated get shipped.
> 
> Everyone has reported the contrary.
> 
> From a community perspective, anyone living in that area that has access to the business and planning and development authority for the city can walk in, explain the situation, send them to this thread, and do everyone here a favor and force the website shut down.


i hate to say it. from my dealings with friga in the past. i dont blame his employees for walking out. and i wouldnt be surprised from the mental health state that hes most likely in, that he probably doesnt care and thinks he can run away with whatever is left over at the end.

just speculating of course, but thats what its looking like to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Not so easy if he is in jail. Or maybe a hospital somewhere on psych meds. Extremely bipolar is extremely bad....


extremely bipolar, most likely on meds for it or he wouldnt be able to function enough to have a valid driver's license . but the drugs/alcohol counteract the effects of said medication. so in retrospect. hes burning himself at the stake metaphorically.

if he truly is in jail, and we get some kind of proof of it. all i can say is the man had it coming and didnt wise up to the monster within.

i don't feel sorry for, or pity this fool. his excuses are *ZERO*


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Not so easy if he is in jail. Or maybe a hospital somewhere on psych meds. Extremely bipolar is extremely bad....


Well, he is well aware of it. He also contacted Kyle over at HardOCP and they exchanged emails. In one of them he told Kyle that indeed FrozenCPU was open and running on a skeleton crew.

So at that time, he wasn't in prison or the hospital. He was well aware of what was going on and he had internet access.

He could have taken disabled his sites shopping cart ... or at the VERY LEAST ... put a message in his sites "News" section.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't one of the CFO/COO/Managers have extra key to the building? Can't one of them be Interim/Acting CEO of FrozenCPU? Isn't how business works?


Click on Lori Neva's profile for a










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Unemployed since December 2014

what the hell was Mark smoking and who writes stuff like that???



P.S. If you're a stalker type like me then check out the About Us section on FrozenCPU. I went through all the employee profiles and Lori's was _the only one_ to say something ridiculous like that. Really makes you wonder.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Click on Lori Neva's profile for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployed since December 2014
> 
> what the hell was Mark smoking and who writes stuff like that???
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you're a stalker type like me then check out the About Us section on FrozenCPU. I went through all of the employee profiles and Lori's was the _only_ one to say something ridiculous like that. Really makes you wonder...


http://www.frozencpu.com/about/35/Peter_Francia.html

?


----------



## magnek

Huh?

Are you saying Peter screwed up or pulled some sort of prank?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Are you saying Peter screwed up or pulled some sort of prank?


Peter Francia :: *Web Assistant*


----------



## Bertovzki

Three words really say what FrozenCPU is about: Trust, Value and Expertise.


----------



## branzig1134

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Exactly, you now have to contact either PayPal or your Credit Card company directly and file a "dispute". You WILL get your money back, but that will take weeks.
> 
> As far as wishing you could have seen this, yes, many people do. That is why this thread is here ... to try to alert people to what has gone on over there. Just about every site out there is cross linking back to OCN on this topic, because this thread has actually been at the forefront of investigating and reporting back to what has been going on.
> 
> People have (including myself) have not only created videos showing how they disconnected their telephones, but actually drove to the building and shown how no one has been there in days. Others have gone and dug up public records to show things that some of the ex-employees were saying to help support their story as being true.
> 
> But yes, WE shouldn't have to do this. Mark should have "manned up" and either disabled taking orders from DAY ONE, or at the very least, put a message on his OWN web site telling potential customers that there would be a delay (or worse).
> 
> By not doing that, and subsequently disconnecting his phone lines, and basically "burying his head in the snow", he has shown the world one thing ... the is a spineless boy who should never be trusted with anyones money EVER again.
> 
> We are on day 8 of this whole mess, and his site is STILL taking orders.
> 
> I personally hope that he is arrested for FRAUD and spends time in prison ... beyond what he may spend for getting stone and wrecking his Land Rover into a utility pole. The man is not only an irresponsible and criminal business man, from what his employees say, he is an abusive boss, and because of his doing drugs and driving, he is a menace to his community at large.


just wanted to say that although it didn't help me, thanks to all who have worked to get this info out fast and help to confirm it. Hopefully others will be saved from going through the unnecessary inconvenience that i am. That's what makes the oc.net community so great, glad to now be a part of it.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Three words really say what FrozenCPU is about: *Trust,* Value and Expertise.


I think that one flew out the window


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Peter Francia :: *Web Assistant*


Can you stop being cryptic? Yes I know he's the web guy but that still doesn't answer the question of whether he wrote that because Mark instructed him to, or whether he messed around with it himself or I don't know [insert reason here].


----------



## Lord Venom

I'm honestly surprised people aren't raising complaints on their BBB page or posting reviews on the ResellerRatings site.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> You can order most of the crap from either of these businesses through ebay and Amazon. These places just consolidated it and made it convenient.


Hellfiretoyz no longer sells on eBay and Amazon. EBay is a good place but the items are random. Amazon is completely useless and over priced. The ending sellers are sellers like koolertek, sidewinder, and s few more small shops.

Ppcs is really the place to start your search. Aquatuning.us is another shop but the pricing and export/ship fees can be higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Jab-tech went out of business.


Old news, only referencing their "old" location in Oklahoma.


----------



## VSG

Hellfire Toyz did a similar thing, except it was much smaller and mostly a one-man operation. Eric pretty much fled without explanation despite having done a great job till then.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cky2k6*
> 
> Well... if PPCs stats gouging, the manufacturer will stop shipping them the product. Pretty straightforward.


they don't necessary have to change their product pricing structure, but surely they can raise their shipping/handling structure to work around the manufacture's "restricted pricing"

PPC are substantially higher already in that respect already


----------



## DayDreamer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Peter Francia :: *Web Assistant*


I'm not sure what your point is. Even if he did have access to the site as part of his job, there is nothing he can do now (assuming he quit or was fired).


----------



## Rickles

Why would he care to even if he could?

At this point Friga has made his bed, let him sleep in it.


----------



## magnek

I only brought it up because usually people who have left the company do not have their profiles listed on the company page, much less a "unemployed since December 2014" notice which is essentially flipping the bird to that person.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Heh all this complaining about the horrendous website design/mechanics at PPCs-especially the menus-makes me feel a little vindicated for the thread I started at XS years ago complaining about exactly that (got nothing but crickets more or less and I felt like an overreacting whiner at the time lol). And I always use my desktop too; can't imagine these sites on mobile.


----------



## falcon26

I will miss them for their custom cables and small hard to find items. No one else carries half the stuff they do. Also good pricing and good and fast shipping...


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I will miss them for their custom cables and small hard to find items. No one else carries half the stuff they do. Also good pricing and good and fast shipping...


Yeah i wanted some custom Kobro cables , until i made my own , now i will have to use stock ones for a while


----------



## DayDreamer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I only brought it up because usually people who have left the company do not have their profiles listed on the company page, much less a "unemployed since December 2014" notice which is essentially flipping the bird to that person.


Actually, now I'm wondering if the two items are related. You dump your CFO in December and the company plunges into chaos shortly thereafter...


----------



## DayDreamer57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Heh all this complaining about the horrendous website design/mechanics at PPCs-especially the menus-makes me feel a little vindicated for the thread I started at XS years ago complaining about exactly that (got nothing but crickets more or less and I felt like an overreacting whiner at the time lol). And I always use my desktop too; can't imagine these sites on mobile.


I'm sure Hank put a fair amount of time and money into the new site which has to be discouraging with all the feedback they're getting. I'm afraid I have to agree though - took me 15 minutes just to get one item ordered. I really wish they could just go back to the old one.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, he is well aware of it. He also contacted Kyle over at HardOCP and they exchanged emails. In one of them he told Kyle that indeed FrozenCPU was open and running on a skeleton crew.
> 
> So at that time, he wasn't in prison or the hospital. He was well aware of what was going on and he had internet access.
> 
> He could have taken disabled his sites shopping cart ... or at the VERY LEAST ... put a message in his sites "News" section.


They aren't running a skeleton crew at all, it was a lie by Mark, multiple people have passed by that place saying there is no cars, no traces of car tracks in old snow. The place is dead.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Three words really say what FrozenCPU is about: *Trust,* Value and Expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one flew out the window
Click to expand...

I trust the company. I don't trust the owner. I have a feeling that a lot of people feel the same. If Frozen CPU were to reopen its doors tomorrow and resume business completely divorced from Friga, I would be placing orders immediately. The actions of Captain Addict McControlFreak should not reflect poorly upon the company or its employees. They are just as much victims of his idiocy as we are. More so, actually.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Click on Lori Neva's profile for a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployed since December 2014
> 
> what the hell was Mark smoking and who writes stuff like that???
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. If you're a stalker type like me then check out the About Us section on FrozenCPU. I went through all the employee profiles and Lori's was _the only one_ to say something ridiculous like that. Really makes you wonder.


Yeah, that is just flat out unprofessional.

In today's business environment, with lawsuits happening all over the place, you just flat out do NOT say things like that about an ex-employee. Right or wrong, he has opened himself up to a possible lawsuit here by her. Even if she didn't win, the time and money he would have to spend defending it would be not worth it.

While I'm not in human resources, I do know enough that you do not basically say stuff like that about an employee. I know when someone calls up our company to verify past employment, we give our very little information, and we don't generally give a reason for termination or why they left. We basically tell them if they are eligible for rehiring or not.

Maybe someone here who does deal more on the HR side of things will comment on that.

But to put up what he did, is unprofessional.

Hell, when NBC put Brian Williams on 6 month suspension, they didn't put something up like that, they pretty much REMOVED just about all references to him on their site.


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayDreamer57*
> 
> I'm sure Hank put a fair amount of time and money into the new site which has to be discouraging with all the feedback they're getting. I'm afraid I have to agree though - took me 15 minutes just to get one item ordered. I really wish they could just go back to the old one.


The website is clunky, and simply doesn't work. I've tried Mozilla, Chrome and Safari on OSX and it's hit or miss if an item is placed into the shopping cart. I don't need bling on a shopping website. What I need is to easily and quickly find the product I want to purchase, put it in a cart and check out. Period.

Edit: FYI - I purchased over $2k worth of product in the last 5 days from ppc, so yeah, it's a bugger to use the site.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3Rk1ll*
> 
> The website is clunky, and simply doesn't work. I've tried Mozilla, Chrome and Safari on OSX and it's hit or miss if an item is placed into the shopping cart. I don't need bling on a shopping website. What I need is to easily and quickly find the product I want to purchase, put it in a cart and check out. Period.
> 
> Edit: FYI - I purchased over $2k worth of product in the last 5 days from ppc, so yeah, it's a bugger to use the site.


It's clunky but functional enough for us to give them our money!








The trick around the headache it is strictly hovering through category selection or searching majority of the part name. It gets bad when you try to filter results and brand names. We can't get mad at them for trying right?

I personally prefer the old site, if they were to improve the actual search function it would have been amazing.
I remember I would search "gentle typhoon" and their whole inventory would open across dozens of pages in the search


----------



## Ov3Rk1ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> It's clunky but functional enough for us to give them our money!


True that.


----------



## Orthello

Yeah i must admit that PPCS website is not the easiest . I recently went to order fuji 11 w/mk thermal pad there , couldn't find it - could find 6 w/mk but not 11 , told a mate in the forums over at KP he then gave me the links to it on the PPCS site where the 11 w/mk stuff was lol.

I nearly didn't order as i really wanted decent thermal pads.

I'm thankfull they are operational however ... and they send me emails and my stuff has been shipped already ..


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Three words really say what FrozenCPU is about: Trust, Value and Expertise.


Your trolling right? Im having difficulty detecting sarcasm here.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> They aren't running a skeleton crew at all, it was a lie by Mark, multiple people have passed by that place saying there is no cars, no traces of car tracks in old snow. The place is dead.


Are you guys overlooking the post where someone said they contacted the local PD and found out mark had been arrested and is currently in jail.


----------



## Maximization

hopefully anouther company can emerge in this econoomy to take its place


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> hopefully anouther company can emerge in this econoomy to take its place


What do you possibly mean?

Performance-pcs.com has been around for years offering better prices than frozencpu


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> What do you possibly mean?
> 
> Performance-pcs.com has been around for years offering better prices than frozencpu


Better prices and worse customer service









I'd take FrozenCPU over PPCs any day of the week. Now I'll just go to Amazon or straight to the manufacturers store ( when applicable ).


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah i must admit that PPCS website is not the easiest . I recently went to order fuji 11 w/mk thermal pad there , couldn't find it - could find 6 w/mk but not 11 , told a mate in the forums over at KP he then gave me the links to it on the PPCS site where the 11 w/mk stuff was lol.
> 
> I nearly didn't order as i really wanted decent thermal pads.
> 
> I'm thankfull they are operational however ... and they send me emails and my stuff has been shipped already ..


Ya, usually I'd have to use google with item and performance-pcs to find what I'm looking for specifically.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Better prices and worse customer service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take FrozenCPU over PPCs any day of the week. Now I'll just go to Amazon or straight to the manufacturers store ( when applicable ).


Completely subjective and I read this all the time. I've never had an issue with customer service and the majority of the ones I read are from people with no people skills (such as rude emails that receive rude responses )









Edit: I've literally burned thousands at both retailers, I've dealt with returns, rma, additions to order, cancellations, and lost packages with both of them, trust me I have no bias, I am just a consumer looking for the location with best deal


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Are you guys overlooking the post where someone said they contacted the local PD and found out mark had been arrested and is currently in jail.


Are you missing this post that came not long after it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prozium*
> 
> he's not in county as of 2-12-15 anyway
> http://www2.monroecounty.gov/files/sheriff/inmate/roster2-12.pdf
> 
> not in state either... (I used this site http://nysdoccslookup.doccs.ny.gov/)


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Three words really say what FrozenCPU is about: Trust, Value and Expertise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I think that one flew out the window


Depends how you see it , i "Trust " hes having another line about now , which means he should have the energy to get on the phone , shut things down.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Your trolling right? Im having difficulty detecting sarcasm here.


Trolling never really understood that one , looks like everyone is trolling to me , but what else can you do when you are wondering what is going on , if there is any news ...chat or troll as you put it.

Edit : that was cut and pasted directly from the frozen website originally , in the about us


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> Back on topic: It looks like some nut case has posted Mark Friga, Jr.'s home address and photos of his house on Facebooks' FrozenCPU page. Unfortunately, the same nut has also posted the profile of Friga's father for people to start harassing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to fix some inaccuracies.


Looks like that guy now has some egg on his face.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Looks like that guy now has some egg on his face.


He will end up spending more than he lost in the first place. Can guarantee he won't take the drive either but will sit at home spamming other peoples personal information throughout the internet.


----------



## DragonMaster

By the way, I posted a few complaints already, but registrar is GoDaddy,
ecommerce platform and DNS provided by Endpoint.com,
hosted on SoftLayer.com, bitpay provides bitcoin payments.

Of course, anyone who's got the password could have closed the website through the /admin url, but none of this happened.


----------



## Maximization

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> What do you possibly mean?
> 
> Performance-pcs.com has been around for years offering better prices than frozencpu


when i was specing my last loop, frozen cpu had the Tygon B-44-4X IB Pressure 1/2" ID (3/4" OD) - Reinforced Inner-Braid Imbedded Tubing, performance pcs did not, anything limiting products is bad.
that tubing is bad ass, i can swing from a tree with it.


----------



## masgreko

Bill Owen (mnpctech) posted a few words here with a bit of news about Bucky: http://mnpctech.com/frozencpu-tech-station-gaming-pc.html#/cmsPage/55


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> It's become apparent, after being emailed, Texted, tweeted, fb messaged the same image repeatedly by friends, that I need to post my reaction here. Like I said, I would have never predicted the FrozenCPU build getting more attention in destroyed state, but it's oddly comforting to know it was quickly identified. I was messaged by close friends within a minute of it being posted. Imagine spending a year to create something unique then it's deliberately pushed off a counter to be destroyed by somebody. I'm not bitter about it and I sincerely hope Mark seeks help. I know he has a little girl that loves him dearly. We were friends on facebook, before he closed his account from public. Last photo I saw of Mark was last year. He was driving to see his daughter on Father's day. He posted more photos of his daughter than anyone else on facebook. Those of you who were friends with Mark would agree. You could tell that she was his "Island of sanity" The public didn't know Mark has been battling personal demons for a long time. Maybe this incident being shared with public was a good thing. Mark needs to know he has friends and customers that do care about him.
> Those of you who don't know about FrozenCPU, need to know that Matthew "Bucky" Buckner worked closely with Mark. I was imagining him helping Mark get through this incident. Operating on little sleep to make sure orders are taken care of, cause that's the type of guy he is. Mark told me once ,when I was stressed, "You need a Bucky too, Bill".
> On 2/13/15, I received this text message from Bucky
> "Bill, Bucky here, I appreciate your kind words from the limited reading I have done on forums as of late. Just so you are aware I am no longer employed at fcpu and will not be returning under any circumstances while in marks control At some point I will tell you the WHOLE story over a few beers"
> Over my six year experience in working with FrozenCPU, Bucky was the spine of the company. He hired and trained all of the employees. Hes blessed with a real talent for predicting market trends. He would often contact me with new PC and case mod product ideas. He was responsible for many things that made FrozenCPU successful. Imagine if Valve took all of their games off Steam. I don't see how FrozenCPU will ever be the same after this.










That sucks.


----------



## Feyris

Someone register overheatingcpu.com right away


----------



## SteezyTN

So it appears that FrozenCPU is out for good. This seriously saddens me. I know I've only built my first computer Feb of last year, and only been Watercooling since October, but frozenCPU is what made the joy of building it. Now I didn't order all my parts from them, but the people made it all worth while due to the great customer service I was given (thanks to Geoff). I can't speak for other though. I really hope the employees will pull through and start something of their own, or even continue with FrozenCPU. This really does sadden me, as I wanted to continue my business with them.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Thats correct. I received my purchases from the 5th as well, but nothing that i ordered on the 6th or 7th. I believe that the 5th was the last day they were shipping normally. Everything else I ordered after the 5th is still in limbo.


I ordered on the 6th and received my stuff on the 9th. One of my items was wrong and I emailed and called on the 9th and got nothing


----------



## FrancisJF

I also ordered on the 6th, received the stuff on the 10th. Ordered more fittings that I forgot on the 11th, was hoping that they got good or something but I guess not.


----------



## Poisoner

Man this guy has a daughter, she might lose her dad and you guys are crying over a bunch of stupid computer parts.


----------



## FrancisJF

They updated the website now.


Quote:


> *Site down until further notice*
> *February 15, 2015*
> FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice.


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Looks like that guy now has some egg on his face.


Love it!
Quote:


> Do you care to explain your arrests for Involuntary Manslaughter, Illegal Possession of Weapons, or your extensive court history (including guilty pleas for financial matters)?


----------



## retropcdos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yeah, that is just flat out unprofessional.
> 
> In today's business environment, with lawsuits happening all over the place, you just flat out do NOT say things like that about an ex-employee. Right or wrong, he has opened himself up to a possible lawsuit here by her. Even if she didn't win, the time and money he would have to spend defending it would be not worth it.
> 
> While I'm not in human resources, I do know enough that you do not basically say stuff like that about an employee. I know when someone calls up our company to verify past employment, we give our very little information, and we don't generally give a reason for termination or why they left. We basically tell them if they are eligible for rehiring or not.
> 
> Maybe someone here who does deal more on the HR side of things will comment on that.
> 
> But to put up what he did, is unprofessional.
> 
> Hell, when NBC put Brian Williams on 6 month suspension, they didn't put something up like that, they pretty much REMOVED just about all references to him on their site.


Plus 1 Agree with you on that.

Noticing also how the CFO quit, or was fired on December 2014, could be a clue to what happen. Don't think someone going to destroy what they built up over the years, just out of the blue for having to serve Jail time for a DUI that happen a few months back. If he did have to go to jail, as it all speculation as of now. He on purposely destroy all the computers, so employees could not function and fired all major support staff, then had phone lines disconnected. This seems planned and thought out. There definitely more to this story


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> when i was specing my last loop, frozen cpu had the Tygon B-44-4X IB Pressure 1/2" ID (3/4" OD) - Reinforced Inner-Braid Imbedded Tubing, performance pcs did not, anything limiting products is bad.
> that tubing is bad ass, i can swing from a tree with it.


I agree with you, but one example isn't enough for me to forget that 99% of the stock they do have is cheaper


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> They updated the website now.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Site down until further notice*
> *February 15, 2015*
> FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice.
Click to expand...

Ayyyy there we go, finally.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

It's about effing time.


----------



## Bertovzki

Well good news that there has finally been notice of " no further orders processed until further notice " put on the Frozen home page

Hopefully this means its not possible to pay money , because it is in very small print only on the home page.

At least there is progress and some response , and now maybe Mark or who ever can start to tidy this issue up for all the customers.

At least something is happening , instead of absolutely nothing! , this is a good start.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Man this guy has a daughter, she might lose her dad and you guys are crying over a bunch of stupid computer parts.


Plenty of people have plenty of problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retropcdos*
> 
> Don't think someone going to destroy what they built up over the years, just out of the blue for having to serve Jail time for a DUI that happen a few months back.


People have destroyed much more for much less reason, even ones who were apparently more stable than Mr. Friga.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> At least there is progress and some response , and now maybe Mark or who ever can start to tidy this issue up for all the customers.


I'm cautiously pessimistic on this.


----------



## JackMex

Until they're back, what alternatives will ye be using?


----------



## [email protected]

At least they are not out of business and just running on a skeleton crew. That'll take time til they start hiring more staff and then business will be right as rain again as usual. I really like that website but i guess i will have to wait til they have more staffing for the time being so i wouldn't have to face any delays or unexpected orders on delay if i wanted to order something from them.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At least they are not out of business and just running on a skeleton crew. That'll take time til they start hiring more staff and then business will be right as rain again as usual. I really like that website but i guess i will have to wait til they have more staffing for the time being so i wouldn't have to face any delays or unexpected orders on delay if i wanted to order something from them.


Have you not been reading this thread? There is no skeleton crew. The building was trashed inside and has been dark for days, the phone lines are disconnected, and now the website says they are no longer taking orders.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Have you not been reading this thread? There is no skeleton crew. The building has been dark for days, the phone lines are disconnected, and now the website says they are no longer taking orders.


Well there is something going on because some one updated the site. Maybe just maybe there is still some hope that things might be getting packed soon.


----------



## HiTekJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At least they are not out of business and just running on a skeleton crew. That'll take time til they start hiring more staff and then business will be right as rain again as usual. I really like that website but i guess i will have to wait til they have more staffing for the time being so i wouldn't have to face any delays or unexpected orders on delay if i wanted to order something from them.


That seems to be totally WRONG as both HardOCP and a couple of other sites within the past 15 hours have all but confirmed an immediate and TOTAL shutdown of FrozenCPU. In fact, one site stated he's in a LOT more legal trouble than just this and has a rather shady background. If I was in any way employed or affiliated with him and his company, I would be running away as fast as I could. By all accounts, this is NOT a person you want any sort of dealings with.

I'm surprised these haven't been posted yet, but here is a copy of the Official Police reports with more to follow.


----------



## 1Quickchic

I just tested the being able to order or not and it wont allow to got further than estimate shipping and adding to basket so good news is they cant keep collecting.


----------



## Bertovzki

I would take absolutely nothing from the notification , or assuming anything about if it will ever operate again , or not either way , but it just means that some action is happening , and some presence of someone in the shop making a start , hopefully you customers out of pocket may now get some response in the coming days , some communication.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> That seems to be totally WRONG as both HardOCP and a couple of other sites within the past 15 hours have all but confirmed an immediate and TOTAL shutdown of FrozenCPU. In fact, one site stated he's in a LOT more legal trouble than just this and has a rather shady background. If I was in any way employed or affiliated with him and his company, I would be running away as fast as I could. By all accounts, this is NOT a person you want any sort of dealings with.
> 
> I'm surprised these haven't been posted yet, but here is a copy of the Official Police reports with more to follow.


Those HAVE been posted before in here. Thing is, those are dated September, with a court hearing listed as October. This is February. People have confirmed with his local legal system that he is not currently imprisoned.


----------



## retropcdos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Man this guy has a daughter, she might lose her dad and you guys are crying over a bunch of stupid computer parts.


Everyone has issues they and I have to deal with, no one perfect, it's how you deal with them. Not everyone on here is crying about computers parts, as most can do a chargeback and play the wait game, not the end of the world. Just hope whatever the issue was, that he come to his senses and resolve it. It a shame to let it all go downhill and if it is addiction, hopefully he seek the right help after this. The employees also kept the place running to, pretty sure not easy for them.


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retropcdos*
> 
> Don't think someone going to destroy what they built up over the years, just out of the blue for having to serve Jail time for a DUI that happen a few months back.


Uh people have done crazier things for lesser reasons. Ever heard the phrase "If I can't have it, then no one can"?

There was a recent story of a Belgian man who filed for custody of his children. Instead of doing the normal thing and fighting to keep her kids, the woman locked them in a shed, set it on fire, and called him to make him listen as they burned alive.

Destroying your own business because you're going to jail for a relatively short time doesn't seem so far fetched anymore, does it?


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> , hopefully you customers out of pocket may now get some response in the coming days , some communication.


If our stuff shipped with a tracking notification, maybe an apology and/or maybe a credit for shipping it'd be all I could want at this point. or just refund us.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Are you missing this post that came not long after it?


Lol yes i was missing it actually, this thread is moving so fast its hard to keep up sometimes


----------



## retropcdos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> That seems to be totally WRONG as both HardOCP and a couple of other sites within the past 15 hours have all but confirmed an immediate and TOTAL shutdown of FrozenCPU. In fact, one site stated he's in a LOT more legal trouble than just this and has a rather shady background. If I was in any way employed or affiliated with him and his company, I would be running away as fast as I could. By all accounts, this is NOT a person you want any sort of dealings with.
> 
> I'm surprised these haven't been posted yet, but here is a copy of the Official Police reports with more to follow.


He made a mistake, that doesn't mean he a shady bad person, he may have to pay the price for the mistake, but doesn't mean everyone sure just avoid him at all cost. Everyone has their issues, even you. Not condoning DUI in any way!!


----------



## retropcdos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Uh people have done crazier things for lesser reasons. Ever heard the phrase "If I can't have it, then no one can"?
> 
> There was a recent story of a Belgian man who filed for custody of his children. Instead of doing the normal thing and fighting to keep her kids, the woman locked them in a shed, set it on fire, and called him to make him listen as they burned alive.
> 
> Destroying your own business because you're going to jail for a relatively short time doesn't seem so far fetched anymore, does it?


Maybe? Still odd?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> Bill Owen (mnpctech) posted a few words here with a bit of news about Bucky: http://mnpctech.com/frozencpu-tech-station-gaming-pc.html#/cmsPage/55


that finally puts things into perspective a bit


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At least they are not out of business and just running on a skeleton crew. That'll take time til they start hiring more staff and then business will be right as rain again as usual. I really like that website but i guess i will have to wait til they have more staffing for the time being so i wouldn't have to face any delays or unexpected orders on delay if i wanted to order something from them.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be totally WRONG as both HardOCP and a couple of other sites within the past 15 hours have all but confirmed an immediate and TOTAL shutdown of FrozenCPU. In fact, one site stated he's in a LOT more legal trouble than just this and has a rather shady background. If I was in any way employed or affiliated with him and his company, I would be running away as fast as I could. By all accounts, this is NOT a person you want any sort of dealings with.
> 
> I'm surprised these haven't been posted yet, but here is a copy of the Official Police reports with more to follow.
Click to expand...

They have been posted several times.


----------



## HiTekJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retropcdos*
> 
> He made a mistake, that doesn't mean he a shady bad person, he may have to pay the price for the mistake, but doesn't mean everyone sure just avoid him at all cost. Everyone has their issues, even you. Not condoning DUI in any way!!


Only the smart people would.

It's NOT just about a single incident or DUI either, by most accounts, this man has some very serious issues.

This quote pretty much says it coming from his so called right hand man:
Quote:


> "Bill, Bucky here, I appreciate your kind words from the limited reading I have done on forums as of late. Just so you are aware I am no longer employed at fcpu and will not be returning under any circumstances while in marks control At some point I will tell you the WHOLE story over a few beers"


Their company name and reputation are shot. Only remote chance is some of the key staff start their own new company. Distance themselves as far as possible from having anything to do with that idiot owner.


----------



## retropcdos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> Only the smart people would.
> 
> It's NOT just about a single incident or DUI either, by most accounts, this man has some very serious issues.
> 
> This quote pretty much says it coming from his so called right hand man:
> Their company name and reputation are shot. Only remote chance is some of the key staff start their own new company. Distance themselves as far as possible from having anything to do with that idiot owner.


No doubt best thing he can do is sell the business, or let someone more capable take control, till he can get his matters under control. Won't just be quick to judge, as only those that dealt with him personally are the only ones that know some of the story and then there is always more than one side to a story. He also educated and business was successful for a reason. Granted the employees played a huge part in that, but started somewhere? Either way it goes, till the whole picture come out, zero point in jumping the gun. I leave it as that..

Smart people tend to adapt to others not avoid them, unless there is a very good reason to and person beyond any reasonable help, or evil. Which still may be the case in this case, but verdict not out yet.


----------



## kithylin

And it's official.. the website is now offline.


----------



## FrancisJF

So while not accepting orders at this time, hopefully they'll ship out the orders first before they are re-opened.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's official.. the website is now offline.


still works for me.


----------



## Ovrclck

I just remembered that I still had a 10% coupon that I never used. Oh well


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> still works for me.


Me too.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> 
> 
> And it's official.. the website is now offline.


I'm still able to access it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrancisJF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's official.. the website is now offline.
> 
> 
> 
> still works for me.
Click to expand...

ditto


----------



## retropcdos

Still up and clear cache


----------



## kithylin

I guess it was temporary and it's back up now.. maybe the poor server's just getting overloaded at the moment. It was dead for like 3 minutes there. And me and 2 other friends were browsing the site together and it just fell offline on us, me in Texas and one in Canada and another in California and we all saw it die for a moment. Sorry about that.. it really was dead.. for a few minutes, I thought it was totally offline.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> 
> 
> And it's official.. the website is now offline.


No it isn't I just tried it and still got on.


----------



## shawnoen

Under latest news:

Site down until further notice
February 15, 2015
FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice.


----------



## dman811

We know.


----------



## charliebrown

So I just went to the website its up and running so is it safe to place orders or no


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> So I just went to the website its up and running so is it safe to place orders or no


You can't place orders. Even if you could, it would NOT be a good idea. There hasn't been anyone there for days and their phone lines are disconnected.


----------



## lifeskills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I just remembered that I still had a 10% coupon that I never used. Oh well


I placed my first order with them on the 6th. Lucked out and got my block. Here's to a successful relaunch so I can use my 10% off!

Have been following this thread for awhile and an still shocked that this is all happened. Best wishes to all the employees, and to Mark getting whatever support he needs!


----------



## charliebrown

Dam only a few sites left for WC should I go back to air smh


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodybdesigns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I feel like they let someone's kid build it.
> 
> You could free template a better website.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the site is Python at ppcs... They shoulda went with Wordpress and Woocommerce though. But, there would have been the problem of having to convert your inventory
Click to expand...

*REALLY?* PPCs is in Python? Dang, I learned that in highschool as an entry level language to get into program design. That's hardly a professional level language to make a website for a legitimate business.

-Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At least they are not out of business and just running on a skeleton crew. That'll take time til they start hiring more staff and then business will be right as rain again as usual. I really like that website but i guess i will have to wait til they have more staffing for the time being so i wouldn't have to face any delays or unexpected orders on delay if i wanted to order something from them.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be totally WRONG as both HardOCP and a couple of other sites within the past 15 hours have all but confirmed an immediate and TOTAL shutdown of FrozenCPU. In fact, one site stated he's in a LOT more legal trouble than just this and has a rather shady background. If I was in any way employed or affiliated with him and his company, I would be running away as fast as I could. By all accounts, this is NOT a person you want any sort of dealings with.
> 
> I'm surprised these haven't been posted yet, but here is a copy of the Official Police reports with more to follow.
Click to expand...

It's been posted several times. Those records are several months old at best. There's mixed info on his status. Someone stated they called and was told he was in jail, while others have cited official county and state jail records where he is not there. Whether he is or isn't officially convicted is still under question. He may just be in detention for holding or something.

-Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *retropcdos*
> 
> He made a mistake, that doesn't mean he a shady bad person, he may have to pay the price for the mistake, but doesn't mean everyone sure just avoid him at all cost. Everyone has their issues, even you. Not condoning DUI in any way!!
> 
> 
> 
> Only the smart people would.
> 
> It's NOT just about a single incident or DUI either, by most accounts, this man has some very serious issues.
> 
> Their company name and reputation are shot. Only remote chance is some of the key staff start their own new company. *Distance themselves as far as possible from having anything to do with that idiot owner*.
Click to expand...

Idiot owners don't start a small businesses, and turn it into a renowned international reseller with millions of dollars in inventory that last almost two decades. It's been insinuated by someone who alleged to have known Mark personally that he was Bipolar. I know from personal experience how much of a roller-coaster ride in hell that can be, I wouldn't even want to imagine how I would have reacted to addiction while I was getting all that figured out. Everyone has issues, some more than others and some that are completely out of their control (eg. Psychiatric issues), and the guy made some big mistakes but to call him an idiot. ignoring all prior accomplishments, is just arrogant. It's ill advised to cast stones at circumstances you don't completely understand.

-Z


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> Idiot owners don't start a small businesses, and turn it into a renowned international reseller with millions of dollars in inventory that last almost two decades. It's been insinuated by someone who alleged to have known Mark personally that he was Bipolar. I know from personal experience how much of a roller-coaster ride in hell that can be, I wouldn't even want to imagine how I would have reacted to addiction while I was getting all that figured out. Everyone has issues, some more than others and some that are completely out of their control (eg. Psychiatric issues), and the guy made some big mistakes but to call him an idiot. ignoring all prior accomplishments, is just arrogant. It's ill advised to cast stones at circumstances you don't completely understand.
> 
> -Z


rAmen to that.


----------



## HiTekJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> *REALLY?* PPCs is in Python? Dang, I learned that in highschool as an entry level language to get into program design. That's hardly a professional level language to make a website for a legitimate business.
> 
> -Z
> 
> Idiot owners don't start a small businesses, and turn it into a renowned international reseller with millions of dollars in inventory that last almost two decades. It's been insinuated by someone who alleged to have known Mark personally that he was Bipolar. I know from personal experience how much of a roller-coaster ride in hell that can be, I wouldn't even want to imagine how I would have reacted to addiction while I was getting all that figured out. Everyone has issues, some more than others and some that are completely out of their control (eg. Psychiatric issues), and the guy made some big mistakes but to call him an idiot. ignoring all prior accomplishments, is just arrogant. It's ill advised to cast stones at circumstances you don't completely understand.
> 
> -Z


I fully stand by that "idiot" reference as it purposely applies to him and what occurred. It is a FACT the DUI and anyone for that matter, is a total idiot that has even a single drink or sip of alcohol then gets behind the wheel of a vehicle..That's something that is VERY serious and causes many deaths, not to mention torn apart lives by those innocent victims of DUI. It's NOT about them personally, but how it effects others. I have NEVER taken even a single drink of alcohol and gotten behind the wheel. Also, I don't think the laws are nearly strict enough for those "idiots" and feel you should lose your license immediately. Driving is a privilege, NOT a right.

Just because a person is successful in business matters has NOTHING to do with them personally. Many people have money that are total scum and idiots.Just look at a lot of the crazy Hollywood and Rock stars, not to mention others like them.

You will get no sympathy from me for his DUI, which makes him a total idiot regardless of anything else..


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *REALLY?* PPCs is in Python? Dang, I learned that in highschool as an entry level language to get into program design. That's hardly a professional level language to make a website for a legitimate business.
> 
> -Z
> 
> Idiot owners don't start a small businesses, and turn it into a renowned international reseller with millions of dollars in inventory that last almost two decades. It's been insinuated by someone who alleged to have known Mark personally that he was Bipolar. I know from personal experience how much of a roller-coaster ride in hell that can be, I wouldn't even want to imagine how I would have reacted to addiction while I was getting all that figured out. Everyone has issues, some more than others and some that are completely out of their control (eg. Psychiatric issues), and the guy made some big mistakes but to call him an idiot. ignoring all prior accomplishments, is just arrogant. It's ill advised to cast stones at circumstances you don't completely understand.
> 
> 
> 
> -Z
> 
> 
> 
> I fully stand by that "idiot" reference as it purposely applies to him and what occurred. It is a FACT the DUI and anyone for that matter, is a total idiot that has even a single drink or sip of alcohol then gets behind the wheel of a vehicle..That's something that is VERY serious and causes many deaths, not to mention torn apart lives by those innocent victims of DUI. It's NOT about them personally, but how it effects others. I have NEVER taken even a single drink of alcohol and gotten behind the wheel. Also, I don't think the laws are nearly strict enough for those "idiots" and feel you should lose your license immediately. Driving is a privilege, NOT a right.
> 
> Just because a person is successful in business matters has NOTHING to do with them personally. Many people have money that are total scum and idiots.Just look at a lot of the crazy Hollywood and Rock stars, not to mention others like them.
> 
> You will get no sympathy from me for his DUI, which makes him a total idiot regardless of anything else..
Click to expand...

You keep calling him an idiot, I don't think you know what it means. It's an attack someone's intelligence. I think the term foolish would be more appropriate for his actions. I'm sorry, but unless you've battled alcohol addiction, drug addiction, psychiatric conditions, or any combination of the three it's rather arrogant to place critical judgement on someone who's battled all three. As I said, idiots don't turn a few grands worth of inventory and a hope for a store into a multimillion dollar international world renown reseller. The fact you would compare success in business to success in pop culture as a means to judge relative intelligence is also rather ignorant. One requires hard work and fiscal responsibility while the other _sometimes_ requires a moderate level of talent. The guy made some stupid mistakes. You seem to be placing labels in black and white with no room for grey area. You don't even know the actual circumstances of this, lets call it, descent; non of us do. I agree, anyone who drives while intoxicated is making a very foolish decision, but to place critical judgement on a person as a whole for a stupid mistake is rather presumptuous.

-Z


----------



## HiTekJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> You keep calling him an idiot, I don't think you know what it means. It's an attack someone's intelligence. I think the term foolish would be more appropriate for his actions. I'm sorry, but unless you've battled alcohol addiction, drug addiction, psychiatric conditions, or any combination of the three it's rather arrogant to place critical judgement on someone who's battled all three. As I said, idiots don't turn a few grands worth of inventory and a hope for a store into a multimillion dollar international world renown reseller. The fact you would compare success in business to success in pop culture as a means to judge relative intelligence is also rather ignorant. One requires hard work and fiscal responsibility while the other _sometimes_ requires a moderate level of talent. The guy made some stupid mistakes. You seem to be placing labels in black and white with no room for grey area. You don't even know the actual circumstances of this, lets call it, descent; non of us do. I agree, anyone who drives while intoxicated is making a very foolish decision, but to place critical judgement on a person as a whole for a stupid mistake is rather presumptuous.
> 
> -Z


As I said prior, we have vastly different morals the two of us. If it's something beyond your control, such as a legit mental or physical illness, then I certainly understand and would have support for. But when it comes to making poor judgement in your personal life, such as a DUI, then I fully stand by and label you a total idiot.

I wasn't comparing success in business to pop culture, that is something you inferred into the written words and not what was actually said. It was comparing those types of people based upon their personal lives, as many of them are total idiots too.

You define intelligence as financial success and more so in business terms for what it takes to achieve that. But that is totally inaccurate as financial, business or otherwise has zero to do with someone being a total idiot. Money may or may not come from legit sources, people may be backing and/or advising you, etc. Again, I'm not saying that's the case with this particular company or person, only stating there are many stories of so called "successful" people being total idiots. It's who you are as a person that defines you, not the money or achievements.

Also, I know MANY Law Enforcement officers I had class with when taking some elective credits during my college days. You don't want to know what they think of DUI drivers. They are the ones that must notify the family of loved ones they kill. So yes, it is rather black and white to me in more ways than one.

We both see things in different ways, so neither of us will agree on matters when it comes to our morals and beliefs as a whole. I am VERY conservative and when you do it to yourself, then I have zero tolerance. Drug abuse, gambling, etc. are all vices one does of their own free will and has control over. No one had a gun to their head saying you are going to drink, take those drugs, bet that money, etc.

Also, that's the problem with American society as a whole now and especially in European countries. The liberal, secular-progressives will make excuses for their own behavior or blame it on something else. Everyone from every walk of life can make excuses to justify ones actions.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> You keep calling him an idiot, I don't think you know what it means. It's an attack someone's intelligence. I think the term foolish would be more appropriate for his actions. I'm sorry, but unless you've battled alcohol addiction, drug addiction, psychiatric conditions, or any combination of the three it's rather arrogant to place critical judgement on someone who's battled all three. As I said, idiots don't turn a few grands worth of inventory and a hope for a store into a multimillion dollar international world renown reseller. The fact you would compare success in business to success in pop culture as a means to judge relative intelligence is also rather ignorant. One requires hard work and fiscal responsibility while the other _sometimes_ requires a moderate level of talent. The guy made some stupid mistakes. You seem to be placing labels in black and white with no room for grey area. You don't even know the actual circumstances of this, lets call it, descent; non of us do. I agree, anyone who drives while intoxicated is making a very foolish decision, but to place critical judgement on a person as a whole for a stupid mistake is rather presumptuous.
> 
> -Z
> 
> 
> 
> As I said prior, we have vastly different morals the two of us. If it's something beyond your control, such as a legit mental or physical illness, then I certainly understand and would have support for. But when it comes to making poor judgement in your personal life, such as a DUI, then I fully stand by and label you a total idiot.
> 
> I wasn't comparing success in business to pop culture, that is something you inferred into the written words and not what was actually said. It was comparing those types of people based upon their personal lives, as many of them are total idiots too.
> 
> You define intelligence as financial success and more so in business terms for what it takes to achieve that. But that is totally inaccurate as financial, business or otherwise has zero to do with someone being a total idiot. Money may or may not come from legit sources, people may be backing and/or advising you, etc. Again, I'm not saying that's the case with this particular company or person, only stating there are many stories of so called "successful" people being total idiots. It's who you are as a person that defines you, not the money or achievements.
> 
> Also, I know MANY Law Enforcement officers I had class with when taking some elective credits during my college days. You don't want to know what they think of DUI drivers. They are the ones that must notify the family of loved ones they kill. So yes, it is rather black and white to me in more ways than one.
> *
> We both see things in different ways, so neither of us will agree on matters when it comes to our morals and beliefs as a whole*. I am VERY conservative and when you do it to yourself, then I have zero tolerance. Drug abuse, gambling, etc. are all vices one does of their own free will and has control over. No one had a gun to their head saying you are going to drink, take those drugs, bet that money, etc.
> 
> Also, that's the problem with American society as a whole now and especially in European countries. The liberal, secular-progressives will make excuses for their own behavior or blame it on something else. Everyone from every walk of life can make excuses to justify ones actions.
> 
> Best wishes to you.
Click to expand...

Fair enough, agree to disagree, or possibly disagree to disagree as the case may be. All getting a bit off topic. Lets just hope he turns over control of the business and get's his demons in check when legal shenanigans are settled and served.

-Z


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

He he, well over half of my local police force has had at least one DUI conviction themselves. Some have had more than one, including several of their higher-ups. Many of them have had misdemeanor assault and even a few have convictions for theft and other similar charges from before they became police. Our local paper did several stories about it, but there's not really anything that can be done. They always have several vacancies for more than a decade now that they are otherwise unable to fill until they get waivers for applicant's past convictions. Apparently almost no one wants to be a small town cop around here, myself included.


----------



## DarkIdeals

So anyone heard anything about FCPU today/last night? I'm assuming not being a sunday but figured i'd ask nonetheless. I filed a chargeback with paypal credit on friday, i just couldn't wait any longer. I've got somewhere that has the case i want on a good deal with only one left in stock and i don't have the cash to get it thanks to this ridiculous crap holding $400 from me. I just couldn't justify waiting any more especially since it'll take 10 days for the dispute to finish before they will consider giving me my money back. By then that one case could be long gone and i'd be paying more.

So yeah, any news?


----------



## DragonMaster

My guess is that Endpoint closed orders:
Quote:


> Thank you for writing to us. We just found out about the problems FrozenCPU is having at the end of the week.
> 
> We are a service provider to Mark and his business, but the servers and software are his. Because of that we did not feel it was proper for us to intervene in his servers and ecommerce business, and we hoped that this was some short-term problem that Mark would pull out of.
> 
> We have been trying everything to get a hold of Mark or any of the possibly remaining employees. We have not had any contact whatsoever, and as time passes it's looking like this is not going to be a temporary problem.
> 
> On Friday we shut off all the FrozenCPU payment methods other than credit card payments, because credit cards don't capture funds till shipment, so those can at least be canceled.
> 
> Tomorrow we plan to shut off all ordering unless by some chance we hear from Mark.


Bitpay is aware as well.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> So anyone heard anything about FCPU today/last night? I'm assuming not being a sunday but figured i'd ask nonetheless. I filed a chargeback with paypal credit on friday, i just couldn't wait any longer. I've got somewhere that has the case i want on a good deal with only one left in stock and i don't have the cash to get it thanks to this ridiculous crap holding $400 from me. I just couldn't justify waiting any more especially since it'll take 10 days for the dispute to finish before they will consider giving me my money back. By then that one case could be long gone and i'd be paying more.
> 
> So yeah, any news?


Presumption insinuates Mark has gotten himself in legal trouble and, as of current, hasn't the capabilities to organize his shop. Proof dictates no one has been working on the current recovery of the shop in some time. Your best bet would be to place the order at the other website, and trust your money will be refunded. If you ordered via credit card be sure to fully explain the situation (i.e. the owner of the shop you ordered from has, presumably, gotten himself into legal trouble and the shop is no longer is business.) If you ordered via paypal do the same, but after x amount of days if F-CPU (mark) has not responded to the dispute it /should/ automatically refund all your money.

-Z


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpantherrrxx*
> 
> It's about effing time.


This.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> So I just went to the website its up and running so is it safe to place orders or no


You can't place orders. They FINALLY, after 8 days, disabled the shopping cart and put up a message.

You can add items to the cart, and enter your zip code and it will put up the shipping costs, but you can't select which shipping method you want, thus preventing you from checking out.

FINALLY someone with a little responsibility took 10 minutes out of their busy day and night, and did what was suggested a week ago.


----------



## Silvaren

I was reading earlier pages and i am sick of seeing same comments from same people again and again. For the love of god give the man a break instead of bashing him constantly here.

I hope everything goes well for him. I'd like to see frozencpu back in the business again. I don't care about his choices or his personal life. Its his life he can and will do whatever he wants with it.. Everyone can make mistakes and learn from it. I just wish him good luck.

In the past few years i've spent more than 4k usd on their website and my experiences with them were always great. I always got answers to my emails he was always polite and very helpful. I'm glad i bought new parts for my new rig just a month ago. I know there are other options available aswell but they are not at the same level and this is why i wish to see frozencpu back in the business again.


----------



## xxpantherrrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> I was reading earlier pages and i am sick of seeing same comments from same people again and again. For the love of god give the man a break instead of bashing him constantly here.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for him. I'd like to see frozencpu back in the business again. I don't care about his choices or his personal life. Its his life he can and will do whatever he wants with it.. Everyone can make mistakes and learn from it. I just wish him good luck.
> 
> In the past few years i've spent more than 4k usd on their website and my experiences with them were always great. I always got answers to my emails he was always polite and very helpful. I'm glad i bought new parts for my new rig just a month ago. I know there are other options available aswell but they are not at the same level and this is why i wish to see frozencpu back in the business again.


If you're messing with peoples hard earned money then I think those affected have every right to rail the guy.The way the website was handled is unprofessionally and unbelievably irresponsible, how many people have had to file paypal claims against FrozenCPU in the past week? Enough for them to drop their website.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Now that someone has FINALLY done the right thing and disabled the shopping system, thus preventing people from having their money taken, and put up a message on their front page, I'm thinking we can FINALLY lock this thread until such time as there is any new business information.

Like they are actually shipping things already ordered or there are full refunds given to everyone and they are in fact "dead". Then the thread can be opened again.

I would still keep the thread visible, but just lock it.

This thread has served it's purpose for now ... informing the OCN community and the watercooling/customizing community as a whole.


----------



## skupples

Good to hear that someone finally took the store down.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good to hear that someone finally took the store down.


This x1000


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> I was reading earlier pages and i am sick of seeing same comments from same people again and again. For the love of god give the man a break instead of bashing him constantly here.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for him. I'd like to see frozencpu back in the business again. I don't care about his choices or his personal life. Its his life he can and will do whatever he wants with it.. Everyone can make mistakes and learn from it. I just wish him good luck.
> 
> In the past few years i've spent more than 4k usd on their website and my experiences with them were always great. I always got answers to my emails he was always polite and very helpful. I'm glad i bought new parts for my new rig just a month ago. I know there are other options available aswell but they are not at the same level and this is why i wish to see frozencpu back in the business again.


I've been lurking, watching this unfold, and to be honest, I don't think he HAS been bashed UNDESERVEDLY. HE had ample opportunity to deal with this in a mature way. Even if he was in trouble, the business could still have been running sweetly, with happy customers and employees, if he'd organised stuff right. Trashing the place, and treating employees so appallingly that they walk out, affecting many customers too, was not the way to deal with things.

Now, like you, I'd love to see the guy get help and sorted, he obviously needs some, we all do at times. (And I know, I've had my own share of mental health problems.) What wasn't cool, and the only thing being "bashed" in this thread was his behaviour wrecking the office, his treatment of his employees, and his subsequent silence, and failure to stop payments for orders he obviously couldn't fulfill. THAT is the part people have been bashing, and TBH I think it is quite justified. They're not bashing the guy, they're bashing the behaviour.

It really is a sad story, for all involved. I really feel for the employees who now have to look for work in a tough climate, especially since they could have still been in work if circumstances were different. But I can't blame them for walking out from such a toxic atmosphere. If only one person had chosen a different route to deal with things, it could all have been so different. Sometimes though, especially with addictive types, they need to hit their bottom, before they get the help they require. I hope the employees find new stable jobs, and Mark gets the help he needs, and more importantly, accepts it. Customers, while inconvenienced, can go elsewhere, even if it's not as handy. But everyone has lost something at the hands of one out of control guy. I doubt it can come back from this, at least in the short term.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Now that someone has FINALLY done the right thing and disabled the shopping system, thus preventing people from having their money taken, and put up a message on their front page, I'm thinking we can FINALLY lock this thread until such time as there is any new business information.
> 
> Like they are actually shipping things already ordered or there are full refunds given to everyone and they are in fact "dead". Then the thread can be opened again.
> 
> I would still keep the thread visible, but just lock it.
> 
> This thread has served it's purpose for now ... informing the OCN community and the watercooling/customizing community as a whole.


Yeah, thanks again for bringing the thread back to life after the necessary clean-up.

Now we have only to keep our fingers-crossed that he / they get things sorted and come back even stronger out of that whole mess.

I have mentally-ill people on my in-laws side and can assure you all, that there is no easy solution / treatment for something like this.

It was not good what happened, but I can at least understand certain things and may Mark get and accept the help he needs.


----------



## Silent Scone

If anything this is a beaming example of how opinionated people can become on the flip of a coin. Judgemental also.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If anything this is a beaming example of how opinionated people can become on the flip of a coin. Judgemental also.


Judgmental about what?

A situation occurred.

Employees directly impacted by that situation came here and described exactly what happened, provided pictures.

This is also, the Xth time this has happened, again not the first, second, or third...

You don't have to judge the situation to get the gist of what's been going on.

Now, if they reopen, then you're free to act as your moral compass directs you, clearly that's a judgement call you have to make but, at this point, again, while you reserve the right to do and judge as you choose, the situation is pretty cut and dry from the employee perspective.

Again, were this my warehouse even if the damage was an accident, even by me, a police report would've been made within the hour. Insurance called within the hour. - And I have 1/7th the inventory he does...That's what a normal, sane, practical, intelligent, business owner does.


----------



## skupples

yeah... I agree it might be time to wind this down.

All the ducks fell into a row. I guess some of us are just more familiar with these types of situations. It's not hate, slander, or libel when you're simply applying your own life experiences onto a situation like this. HOWEVER there were plenty of people spewing hate/libel/slander, and I would even go as far to say that some of that was justly deserved. Most of us would be livid if we had just placed a $1,000 order for that final load of parts, just to find out the store is out of business, & that you won't get your money back for 2-6 weeks.

If Mark gave a damn about his customers, he would have released an official statement, beyond a two sentence blip on random tech forum # 36. If Mark was in Jail right now, we would have public documents stating as such, we however would most likely NOT have proof of him going into an detox @ a treatment facility. It's hard to fathom a situation, outside of detox or death, where he wouldn't be physically able to come out @ say "yo, I r alive, I failed hard, please forgive me blah blah blah blah FCPU #1!"

All that matters at this point is that the ability to dump money into an empty pit has been disabled, as this will protect many consumers from having to deal with charge backs & disputes.

I also feel bad for PPC, as this is likely stripping their shelves dry, and a massive influx of customers can only = a massive influx of complaints from the most obscenely oversensitive & butt hurt members of this community. "Zomg, they didn't buy me a drink before sending me my package, and my package was short one piece of packing popcorn!"

I just hope one of the smaller outfits is able to rise to the occasion. I could even see manufacturers and suppliers going the extra mile to help out said small outfits, in an attempt to keep the product flowing.

Now let's just hope this labor dispute out in California winds down quickly. Hard to believe that Obama had to actually dispatch his Union "Czar" due to the workers continuing to refuse the new contract offerings.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

The thing that is still screwy in this whole mess, even today, is this.

What exactly does "FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice." mean?

Does "will not be processing orders" mean that they just aren't taking any more orders?
Does "will not be processing orders" mean that even if you have placed an order, they aren't going to process it and you won't get your stuff?
What?

It's a little obscure if you ask me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> The thing that is still screwy in this whole mess, even today, is this.
> 
> What exactly does "FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice." mean?
> 
> Does "will not be processing orders" mean that they just aren't taking any more orders?
> Does "will not be processing orders" mean that even if you have placed an order, they aren't going to process it and you won't get your stuff?
> What?
> 
> It's a little obscure if you ask me.


Well, willfully attempting to keep the customer's money w/o distribution of product would be criminal, so they either need to start assigning mass refunds, or start pushing the final orders out the door.

I highly doubt Mark wants to go to jail over this, but I would be 100% willing to believe that there are people all over the globe that want this treated as a criminal matter.


----------



## Ninhalem

Or the credit card companies can bring him up on fraud charges. I don't know what it would take for a situation like that to occur.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well, willfully attempting to keep the customer's money w/o distribution of product would be criminal, so they either need to start assigning mass refunds, or start pushing the final orders out the door.
> 
> I highly doubt Mark wants to go to jail over this, but I would be 100% willing to believe that there are people all over the globe that want this treated as a criminal matter.


The proof that a situation like that requires is far beyond what's available at this point - Thus speculating that is a little judgmental imo/beyond what information we have here.

Maybe FrozenCPU will give refunds...Maybe they'll ship? - We have none of this information.

I'd be very careful what you say going down that road...


----------



## guitarhero23

I liked how small it is and half way down the page. Needs to be plastered across the top saying "WE WILL NO LONGER PROCESS ORDERS", oh well, it's something.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I liked how small it is and half way down the page. Needs to be plastered across the top saying "WE WILL NO LONGER PROCESS ORDERS", oh well, it's something.


It is what it is.

Someone just took 10 seconds out and said something. To do much more would require a lot more work in changing where their "News" section is.

Maybe they will upload a picture or something later, but at least they did what we requested ... shut down taking peoples money and issue some sort of statement.

As you said, at least it's something ... and something in a positive direction.


----------



## giltyler

I highly doubt this would come anywhere close to Criminal much less jail.

He would have many avenues to prevent that outcome

I really hope something good can come from the whole situation.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giltyler*
> 
> I highly doubt this would come anywhere close to Criminal much less jail.
> 
> He would have many avenues to prevent that outcome
> 
> I really hope something good can come from the whole situation.


This is true, this is why you form companies in certain ways. A properly assembled company will almost always protect the owner from large amounts of personal loss, in cases of catastrophic failure. UNLESS SOMONE CAN PROVE INTENT TO COMMIT FRAUD. Which is what my earlier statement was playing into, but it apparently has to be completely spelled out for people to understand.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> I liked how small it is and half way down the page. Needs to be plastered across the top saying "WE WILL NO LONGER PROCESS ORDERS", oh well, it's something.


I agree (kinda funny), but, pretty sure if you fill up a cart it wont let you check out so one way or another, you cant place an order. What also needs to happen is tell us what will happen (or what they plan to do) with the people in limbo.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is true, this is why you form companies in certain ways. A properly assembled company will almost always protect the owner from large amounts of personal loss, in cases of catastrophic failure. UNLESS SOMONE CAN PROVE INTENT TO COMMIT FRAUD. Which is what my earlier statement was playing into, but it apparently has to be completely spelled out for people to understand.


Oh, I completely understood what you said, - My point was that your implication without validity is actually libelous. Period.

Spelled out, in Greek, French or Russian, you're implication, is that FrozenCPU committed fraud. Regardless of if it knowingly did so or not, it's irrelevant.

There's evidence existing to the contrary...That's common knowledge to this scenario at this point in time.

FrozenCPU also has over $5m in liquid inventory - So, at no point would this situation ever go that far to begin with.

Don't mind me though, continue on.

I need to start charging for advice...Really do.


----------



## skupples

You need to learn to not over read things, it looks to me. Speculation of action and accusation of action are quite different. One can by libelous and one is conjecture.









Fortunately, for better or worse, small business owners are afforded a decent amount of rights and flexibility when it comes to crossing into the territory of gross incompetence.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You need to learn to not over read things, it looks to me. Speculation of action and accusation of action are quite different. One can by libelous and one is conjecture.


It's an assumption regardless of conjecture...An assumption without reasonable evidence.

Within the 4 corners of this thread is evidence of assets...etc...You're disregarding...

You know what, my lawyer, who was behind me reading your "conjecture", clearly doesn't know what he's talking about - Continue on.

Free advice store is closed for business.


----------



## skupples




----------



## ssgtnubb

Edit, trying to learn how the spoiler function works and am failing lol


----------



## chartiet

Another update and some good reading.

http://mnpctech.com/frozencpu-tech-station-gaming-pc.html#/cmsPage/55


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FrozenCPU Tech Station Gaming PC

It's become apparent, after being emailed, Texted, tweeted, fb messaged the same image repeatedly by friends, that I need to post my reaction here. Like I said, I would have never predicted the FrozenCPU build getting more attention in destroyed state, but it's oddly comforting to know it was quickly identified. I was messaged by close friends within a minute of it being posted. Imagine spending a year to create something unique then it's deliberately pushed off a counter to be destroyed by somebody. I'm not bitter about it and I sincerely hope Mark seeks help. I know he has a little girl that loves him dearly. We were friends on facebook, before he closed his account from public. Last photo I saw of Mark was last year. He was driving to see his daughter on Father's day. He posted more photos of his daughter than anyone else on facebook. Those of you who were friends with Mark would agree. You could tell that she was his "Island of sanity" The public didn't know Mark has been battling personal demons for a long time. Maybe this incident being shared with public was a good thing. Mark needs to know he has friends and customers that do care about him.

Those of you who don't know about FrozenCPU, need to know that Matthew "Bucky" Buckner worked closely with Mark. I was imagining him helping Mark get through this incident. Operating on little sleep to make sure orders are taken care of, cause that's the type of guy he is. Mark told me once ,when I was stressed, "You need a Bucky too, Bill".

On 2/13/15, I received this text message from Bucky

"Bill, Bucky here, I appreciate your kind words from the limited reading I have done on forums as of late. Just so you are aware I am no longer employed at fcpu and will not be returning under any circumstances while in marks control At some point I will tell you the WHOLE story over a few beers"

Over my six year experience in working with FrozenCPU, Bucky was the spine of the company. He hired and trained all of the employees. Hes blessed with a real talent for predicting market trends. He would often contact me with new PC and case mod product ideas. He was responsible for many things that made FrozenCPU successful. Imagine if Valve took all of their games off Steam. I don't see how FrozenCPU will ever be the same after this.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


Having lawyers as your best friends -- Something clearly only business owners, understand.







Especially awesome when they bring you brunch!!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Yeah, it speaks volumes when your Chief Operating Officer says ...
Quote:


> "Bill, Bucky here, I appreciate your kind words from the limited reading I have done on forums as of late. *Just so you are aware I am no longer employed at fcpu and will not be returning under any circumstances while in marks control* At some point I will tell you the WHOLE story over a few beers"


----------



## MaggieMae308

Well said!


----------



## Dagamus NM

What are the odds that the custom mnpc build couldn't take that fall?? Unless tubing popped off or a res somehow opened I don't really see that fall killing it. I am not sure which fittings were used, press in or something secure like the monsoon fittings.

I have the monsoon for this type so if Mark ever attacks my computer it should be safe.


----------



## skupples

I think mark might need some ice for that burn, though he would probably just try to smoke it.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What are the odds that the custom mnpc build couldn't take that fall?? Unless tubing popped off or a res somehow opened I don't really see that fall killing it. I am not sure which fittings were used, press in or something secure like the monsoon fittings.
> 
> I have the monsoon for this type so if Mark ever attacks my computer it should be safe.


I doubt it is destroyed, or even damaged much, but the point is, you don't do that to a $5000+ computer that took 2+ years to make. Damage or no, it is just "disrespectful".

I'm sure it can be salvaged, repaired, and quickly gotten back into operational order (if it already still isn't operating).


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Do elaborate please.


If you head over to YouTube and JayzTwoCentz channel, he has posted a video regarding the FCPU incident, and he also talks a little bit about PPCS, and how he spoke with the owner regarding customers worrying about price gouging if FCPU does not come back online. Interesting video anyhow, and some good information as well. I was quite surprised that these manufactures regulate, at least to some degree, what their retailers can charge for specific items. Bottom line, sounds like a pretty good deal for consumers anyhow.


----------



## skupples

Too bad AMD/NV don't do the same. Those $900+ 290x sales last year were absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Too bad AMD/NV don't do the same. Those $900+ 290x sales last year were absolutely disgusting.


That was moreso change to try to keep people away from 290x. The mining craze was good SHORT term but at those prices and sellouts amd would be hurt badly later once 2nd hand market got flooded with those cards.

Vs. Temporarily raising prices to diminish flood of 290x at that time right before it became more viable to just use asic miners.... wouldnt hurt sales as much long-term.


----------



## Ascaris

Kn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> You can add items to the cart, and enter your zip code and it will put up the shipping costs, but you can't select which shipping method you want, thus preventing you from checking out.


I was able to enter a shipping method just now.

When I got stuck at that point you mention, I saw that the little progress meter at the top showed that "address" was the next phase in the checkout process, so I went to my customer profile, added a shipping address, selected "use," and the process continued all the way up to the payment method point.

I balked at that, though; I wished to pay with Paypal, and it gave no options other than credit card. So I called the toll free number to find out what gives, only to find that the number is disconnected. That's when I searched and found this thread.

Fortunately, I never placed the order. I was a repeat customer of thiers; if this is permanent, I will miss them. If there was ever a hard-to-find, niche PC part or accessory that I needed, Frozen CPU was always my first stop, and more often than not, they had it.


----------



## Deeptek

Deleted


----------



## levifig

"Photos of Damage" <- where are they and what do they mean? Links take me nowhere&#8230; :X

Nevermind&#8230; logged in to post this and they popped up! :X


----------



## iamhollywood5

Without Bucky and the others there, FCPU will probably never get back to full steam again. He is absolute not fit to run the business in anyway, and without somebody like Bucky there to run it for him, it's doomed. He really needs to just sell it. I would seriously consider buying it, possibly re-locating, and running it.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whodovoodo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof since you want to call defamatory practice, the Employee's that choose to walk away from the business were unbelievable heart broken over the situation. Collectively we no longer could allow such disrespect to us as the employee's and to our customer base. I encourage anyone and everyone to take there business elsewhere; for blood sweat and tears have been poured into that company to keep it afloat and this is how we were treated.


@EinZteiN


----------



## retropcdos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTekJeff*
> 
> I fully stand by that "idiot" reference as it purposely applies to him and what occurred. It is a FACT the DUI and anyone for that matter, is a total idiot that has even a single drink or sip of alcohol then gets behind the wheel of a vehicle..That's something that is VERY serious and causes many deaths, not to mention torn apart lives by those innocent victims of DUI. It's NOT about them personally, but how it effects others. I have NEVER taken even a single drink of alcohol and gotten behind the wheel. Also, I don't think the laws are nearly strict enough for those "idiots" and feel you should lose your license immediately. Driving is a privilege, NOT a right.
> 
> Just because a person is successful in business matters has NOTHING to do with them personally. Many people have money that are total scum and idiots.Just look at a lot of the crazy Hollywood and Rock stars, not to mention others like them.
> 
> You will get no sympathy from me for his DUI, which makes him a total idiot regardless of anything else..


Your looking at it way to narrow black and white and is ignorant and being narrow minded. Don't believe in any kind mind altering substances and won't use them, or recommend them, but I also working with 100's of others, seen great people that would bend over backwards to help another and contribute to others without having to think twice about it, financially successful, or not, make mistakes, some mistakes that involve use of a mind altering substances unfortunately for stress, addiction, or various different reason and go off track.

Music industry and Satan worshippers is a whole another class of it's own that I won't dare touch, or is related to this topic in any way.


----------



## levifig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> @EinZteiN


Thank you


----------



## Trexxit

TL;DR any new info since the summary from knucklehead 3 days ago?


----------



## thunderdom77

Yup!!! So bummed out about this. I've been using FrozenCPU to build my custom loops for a long time now. Bucky was awesome!

I placed an order on 2-11-15 and I noticed the next day that nothing shipped and my order status did not change. I gave it another day then called them on friday morning the 13th. All the phone #'s listed on the frozen CPU website are disconnected. I emailed Bucky and Kevin. No response. Right off the bat I thought that was very odd. Went on to email every one listed on their website. Nothing back.

Now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money.

Such a bummer. they have every thing I needed and Bucky and the crew had excellent customer service.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexxit*
> 
> TL;DR any new info since the summary from knucklehead 3 days ago?


Statement from the now ex COO (operating/operations officer) saying that he will NOT return to FCPU while Marky Mark is a part of the business.

I think it's possible that this might only be chapter one.


----------



## xgebox




----------



## Spyclown

At http://www.frozencpu.com/ under latest news....

Site down until further notice
February 15, 2015
FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgebox*
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357178/width/200/heigh]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357178/width/200/heigh[/URL] That was taken 20mins ago[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your image is broken. I think this is what you meant to post:
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357178/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357178/width/200/height/400/flags/LL[/URL]
> 
> Doesn't really show much of anything though except it still looks vacant.


----------



## SXRguyinMA

In the meatime everyone needs to quit crying and realize that Frozen is gone and just order from PPC's with your sweet OCN55 5.5% discount. Seriously, the horse has been dead for a LONG time now.


----------



## thunderdom77

way too little too late.

I made a purchase on 2-11-15 and now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money back.

all phone lines to FrozenCPU are dead and no one is returning emails. Their website took my money and order has been stuck in packaging since 2-11-15.

I just hope my CC company doesn't give me the run around or I'll be out almost 1k.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderdom77*
> 
> way too little too late.
> 
> I made a purchase on 2-11-15 and now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money back.
> 
> all phone lines to FrozenCPU are dead and no one is returning emails. Their website took my money and order has been stuck in packaging since 2-11-15.
> 
> I just hope my CC company doesn't give *me the run around or I'll be out almost 1k*.


ouch!

I wonder if paying via Paypal would be better, as far as getting issues resolved.

Btw, I told my friend about FCPU possibly closing and he ordered anyway, didn't believe me. I guess he has to find out his way.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SXRguyinMA*
> 
> In the meatime everyone needs to quit crying and realize that Frozen is gone and just order from PPC's with your sweet OCN55 5.5% discount. Seriously, the horse has been dead for a LONG time now.


Pretty much this.

I just wish Performance PCs had the EK-FC980 GTX Nickel in stock there. FrozenCPU says they have 13 in stock, but yeah, well.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> ouch!
> 
> I wonder if paying via Paypal would be better, as far as getting issues resolved.


Even with PayPal, you are still looking at 10-14 days before you can get your money back after filing a dispute.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderdom77*
> 
> way too little too late.
> 
> I made a purchase on 2-11-15 and now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money back.
> 
> all phone lines to FrozenCPU are dead and no one is returning emails. Their website took my money and order has been stuck in packaging since 2-11-15.
> 
> I just hope my CC company doesn't give me the run around or I'll be out almost 1k.


If they try after showing them proof business went AWOL. threatening to sue always makes them bend over backwards and all IM SORRY IM SORRY


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> If they try after showing them proof business went AWOL. threatening to sue always makes them bend over backwards and all IM SORRY IM SORRY


As far as proof, just give them their main number, toll-free number, and fax number ... ALL have been disconnected. Then show them the web site where they aren't processing orders. You could also show them the link to their Chief Operating Officer where he said he no longer works there and will never work there as long as the owner is there.


----------



## thunderdom77

Man oh man, urge your friend he's making a big mistake.

I usually pay with debt card or paypal. I used my CC this time because I never use it and wanted to keep that trade line active. My CC company is making me write a letter to their dispute dept. before taking further steps.
credit one bank SUCK!

If I had just used my bank card they would have handled it right away without making me jump through hoops.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Even with PayPal, you are still looking at 10-14 days before you can get your money back after filing a dispute.


Just send them an email and they might be able to get it tacked on to their next shipment from EK, they've done that for me before. Saved me the import fees.

They did make me pay in advance though cause mine was for a 9800 gtx block about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Even with PayPal, you are still looking at 10-14 days before you can get your money back after filing a dispute.


I'll let you guys know in a couple of days, the same day I found this thread - I think the same day it went live I filed a dispute with paypal so we are coming up to the 10-11 days they require to finish the dispute. I'm 100% expecting my money back and the lady there said there was no danger of my money not been paid back as in the worst case paypal would refund me.


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgebox*
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357178/width/200/heigh]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2357178/width/200/heigh[/URL] That was taken 20mins ago[/QUOTE]
> Quote:
> [QUOTE]Originally Posted by [B]Spyclown[/B] [URL=https://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/sourced-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/1470#post_23552334][IMG alt="View Post"]https://www.overclock.net/img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
> 
> At http://www.frozencpu.com/ under latest news....
> 
> Site down until further notice
> February 15, 2015
> FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice.


Today is not good day for Water Cooling Industry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SXRguyinMA*
> 
> In the meatime everyone needs to quit crying and realize that Frozen is gone and just order from PPC's with your sweet OCN55 5.5% discount. Seriously, the horse has been dead for a LONG time now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderdom77*
> 
> way too little too late.
> 
> I made a purchase on 2-11-15 and now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money back.
> 
> all phone lines to FrozenCPU are dead and no one is returning emails. Their website took my money and order has been stuck in packaging since 2-11-15.
> 
> I just hope my CC company doesn't give me the run around or I'll be out almost 1k.


Thunderdom77 you will get your money back will take some time credit card chargebacks on vendors are nasty they will lose credibility in the long run as a business...


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I'll let you guys know in a couple of days, the same day I found this thread - I think the same day it went live I filed a dispute with paypal so we are coming up to the 10-11 days they require to finish the dispute. I'm 100% expecting my money back and the lady there said there was no danger of my money not been paid back as in the worst case paypal would refund me.


Oh, no doubt you won't be out any money.

It's just the amount of your personal time you have to waste doing this and the time you have to wait with your money in limo waiting for a refund before you can then take that money and go elsewhere.

THAT is the biggest pain in the butt here that Mark has caused ... COUNTLESS wasted man hours of OTHER PEOPLES time and days or weeks with their money in limbo.

PayPal is awesome in doing these transactions, that is why I used them over CC for just about everything I can ... even when I go to Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> THAT is the biggest pain in the butt here that Mark has caused ... COUNTLESS wasted man hours of OTHER PEOPLES time and days or weeks with their money in limbo.


And that is why I could never trust doing business here again if they did reopen and he was still a part of it.

There is no excuse for this having gone on for as long as it did.


----------



## kcuestag

Deleted some posts as they were disrespectful towards other countries, and posts quoting that one.


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Deleted some posts as they were disrespectful towards other countries, and posts quoting that one.


Thanks for cleaning this up


----------



## WebsterXC

Since the final piece of evidence has fallen into place (official word from FrozenCPU), I will probably be unsubbing this thread. Unless FrozenCPU suddenly reopens under new management or begins fufilling orders again, I'll no longer be updating the OP either. I've received quite a few PM's wishing the employees the best and I can assure you I'll forward them to all of my coworkers. Please do not PM me about purchasing FrozenCPU or starting your own store - do your own research.

I'm not opposed to locking this thread, in fact I'd prefer it, however I'd rather it doesn't disappear completely. I'll leave the decision up to the forum moderators.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to share their input in this thread. Similarly, thanks to all the mods who kept this thread clean and professional. It was a dream come true being able to share the truth with all of you, and in the process you've all got me hooked on OCN again!


----------



## DragonMaster

Stuck with credit card procedures 'till mid-March on my side. They're only reachable through a toll-free number or a tiny 1000 character text box.

Sounds like my last message became victim of TL;DR.

I contacted their eCommerce service provider yesterday and they told me they cut non-credit card payments to FCPU on Friday when learning about the situation (it took a while before they learned about it).
Why? They were sure that credit card payments weren't captured before the orders were shipped, but this is not the case.

They planned to completely shut off ordering and I believe that this is when the message appeared on FCPU's home page.

I haven't confirmed with them yet, but my guess is that they, as a 3rd party, posted the notice on the home page. Now, tinkering with a customers' website remains a delicate situation. Mark owns/rents the server and software.


----------



## Suferbus

Wait, one last matter of FCPU business. heat sink factory.com is also owned by FCPU, and should also be avoided until further notice.








(this might have been mentioned in the 150 pgs of this thread, but just in case, i want to put that out there. Good luck everyone.


----------



## DragonMaster

Really... Now that one is 100% hosted on Yahoo... I think we'll have much less luck contacting a service provider.

EDIT: Contacted Yahoo Small Businesses.


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Since the final piece of evidence has fallen into place (official word from FrozenCPU), I will probably be unsubbing this thread. Unless FrozenCPU suddenly reopens under new management or begins fufilling orders again, I'll no longer be updating the OP either. I've received quite a few PM's wishing the employees the best and I can assure you I'll forward them to all of my coworkers. Please do not PM me about purchasing FrozenCPU or starting your own store - do your own research.
> 
> I'm not opposed to locking this thread, in fact I'd prefer it, however I'd rather it doesn't disappear completely. I'll leave the decision up to the forum moderators.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who took the time to share their input in this thread. Similarly, thanks to all the mods who kept this thread clean and professional. It was a dream come true being able to share the truth with all of you, and in the process you've all got me hooked on OCN again!


Thanks again for all the Info. It surely helped a lot of people. Best of luck!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Since the final piece of evidence has fallen into place (official word from FrozenCPU), I will probably be unsubbing this thread. Unless FrozenCPU suddenly reopens under new management or begins fufilling orders again, I'll no longer be updating the OP either. I've received quite a few PM's wishing the employees the best and I can assure you I'll forward them to all of my coworkers. Please do not PM me about purchasing FrozenCPU or starting your own store - do your own research.
> 
> I'm not opposed to locking this thread, in fact I'd prefer it, however I'd rather it doesn't disappear completely. I'll leave the decision up to the forum moderators.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who took the time to share their input in this thread. Similarly, thanks to all the mods who kept this thread clean and professional. It was a dream come true being able to share the truth with all of you, and in the process you've all got me hooked on OCN again!


Thank you for all the info this past week. I really do wish you and the employees from FCPU the best of luck.


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> Since the final piece of evidence has fallen into place (official word from FrozenCPU), I will probably be unsubbing this thread. Unless FrozenCPU suddenly reopens under new management or begins fufilling orders again, I'll no longer be updating the OP either. I've received quite a few PM's wishing the employees the best and I can assure you I'll forward them to all of my coworkers. Please do not PM me about purchasing FrozenCPU or starting your own store - do your own research.
> 
> I'm not opposed to locking this thread, in fact I'd prefer it, however I'd rather it doesn't disappear completely. I'll leave the decision up to the forum moderators.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who took the time to share their input in this thread. Similarly, thanks to all the mods who kept this thread clean and professional. It was a dream come true being able to share the truth with all of you, and in the process you've all got me hooked on OCN again!


Good luck with everything Thank you for all the information helping this community I wish you for the best WebsterXC...


----------



## DNMock

To everyone who put an order in and are waiting.

All you have to do is call your credit card company up, tell them to cancel that payment or put a dispute on it. After that the CC company will try and get ahold of FCPU, and the burden of proof that the transaction was complete will fall on them. Obviously they won't be able to get ahold of them there so after a set period of time (maybe a week or two) the dispute will default in your favor.

Once you dispute a CC transaction the burden of proof is on the business that accepted the transaction so as long as you actually call your CC and do it, you will get your money back.


----------



## teh1tn1nj4

I just drove by a few minutes ago. Did someone try to force their way in? Otherwise it's pretty silent here.


----------



## Trexxit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh1tn1nj4*
> 
> I just drove by a few minutes ago. Did someone try to force their way in? Otherwise it's pretty silent here.


Looks like someone did, don't think that was in the video someone uploaded a couple days ago.


----------



## teh1tn1nj4

I checked my pics against that video four times. Someone clearly tried to break in.


----------



## DNMock

damage looks older, like someone came along afterwards and did a haggard job of throwing some brown paint over the top of it to cover the now bare metal. Don't blame em, those frames are expensive.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh1tn1nj4*
> 
> I just drove by a few minutes ago. Did someone try to force their way in? Otherwise it's pretty silent here.


Something tells me that the Better Business Bureau will want their sticker back.









BTW, it's hard to tell, but after looking at the video on the 12th, it's very possible that the damage was after that ... but the video isn't definitive. It looks like there COULD be damage on the door on the 12th. Hard to tell. You guys tell me what you think. I'm like 60% sure it was there on the 12th.



One thing is for sure, FedEx has tried to deliver something, and no one was there to accept it. So much for a "Skeleton Crew" lie.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Something tells me that the Better Business Bureau will want their sticker back.


BBB is garbage. I know lots of good businesses with crap ratings and terrible businesses with A+ ratings. They threatened to lower my businesses rating if I didn't give them even more money. Ignore and avoid that pile of dung like the plague.


----------



## SpecTRe-X

The main page of the site has been updated to say they are no longer accepting orders until further notice.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> BBB is garbage. I know lots of good businesses with crap ratings and terrible businesses with A+ ratings. They threatened to lower my businesses rating if I didn't give them even more money. Ignore and avoid that pile of dung like the plague.


True true. Old job had/has an F and for no reason whatsoever except the fact of not giving them what they want.

OH, and because little kids break the rules get banned then complain waah waaah i got banned! its not fair! i spent money here! waah waah and those things are never dealt with even when filed with BBB.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> BBB is garbage. I know lots of good businesses with crap ratings and terrible businesses with A+ ratings. They threatened to lower my businesses rating if I didn't give them even more money. Ignore and avoid that pile of dung like the plague.


I know, I was just going to a joke with that one, hence the emote.


----------



## HiTekJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retropcdos*
> 
> Your looking at it way to narrow black and white and is ignorant and being narrow minded. Don't believe in any kind mind altering substances and won't use them, or recommend them, but I also working with 100's of others, seen great people that would bend over backwards to help another and contribute to others without having to think twice about it, financially successful, or not, make mistakes, some mistakes that involve use of a mind altering substances unfortunately for stress, addiction, or various different reason and go off track.
> 
> Music industry and Satan worshippers is a whole another class of it's own that I won't dare touch, or is related to this topic in any way.


I must thank you for this post, as it gave me some really good chuckles when reading. For some reason the TV show Cops popped into my head and the theme song "Bad Boys" started playing. It revealed all I needed to know in your own comments.

Although completely misguided, it was nonetheless quite useful in the end.


----------



## DragonMaster

OK everyone, the front page post is from the eCommerce provider, not from FCPU staff:
Quote:


> > Last thing, did you guys post the notice on the homepage, or has someone from FrozenCPU suddenly given sign of life?
> 
> That was by us. We still haven't heard from Mark.


----------



## HiTekJeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I know, I was just going to a joke with that one, hence the emote.


I can personally vouch for the BBB being a total scam and complete joke. In fact, companies that I see where they have the BBB logo plastered boldly and claim to have a so called "A+" rating I am just as skeptical of compared to those that don't.

A perfect example you can look up is a company called Professional Sportscard Authenticator (PSA). They have been around for more than 2 decades and graded some of the best collections and sports cards known to exist. Yet, their business had an F rating, all because they would not deal with any aspect of the BBB and many fraudulent customers trying to rip them off with false claims. This same company that has an F is the exact same one multimillion dollar auction houses use and have sold collections worth more than 8 figures. When places like Sotheby's and other top retailers all use them, you know something is wrong with that picture.

Bottom line is NEVER trust or have anything to do with the BBB. Even well established companies avoid them like the plague.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderdom77*
> 
> way too little too late.
> 
> I made a purchase on 2-11-15 and now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money back.
> 
> all phone lines to FrozenCPU are dead and no one is returning emails. Their website took my money and order has been stuck in packaging since 2-11-15.
> 
> I just hope my CC company doesn't give me the run around or I'll be out almost 1k.


You won't be battling long, but if you are, you need a new CC company.

I tried booking a hotel room on the beach for valentines weekend via Priceline. It shows the correct dates, but it magically switched to next weekend after agreeing to TOS. Payment hasn't even cleared yet and my CC is going to refund it as soon as it clears. Priceline said they could only give me 50% back.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Chase credited my money today.


----------



## sciencegey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh1tn1nj4*


Ain't no snow expert, but it looks like someone has been around the back of the building and the footprints come from there. Other than that, it's just people turning around to have a look. TBH, I'm not surprised that no-body has gone back after what happened.


----------



## teh1tn1nj4

Footprints goto the door and back. There's nothing behind the building.


----------



## macoi251

Just received my package/order yesterday. my 1st time to order from them, probably the last.
Bad news for international buyers. IMO, they offer cheaper shipping fee and good CS.


----------



## PsychicHigh

I've been dealing with DazMode as it's based out of Canada and they are willing to order in EK parts for me, and have corrected an error I made on one of my first orders in regards to compatibility. While I was looking for a block for my C5F-V mobo, Daz ended up linking me to FCPU as it was the only site that happened to have some in stock, where I managed to order the last one they had in stock.

The process was painless and the guy on the phone was more than helpful.

Definitely a sad day in computer enthusiast history when a company as large as FCPU in such a niche market ends up closing shop for reasons outside of the the market.

As one that has battled drug and alcohol addiction, I can say that it is a beast that takes a long time to battle but knows it can be done. If the reports about his addiction issues are true, I hope he is able to find the help I had found in the battle.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macoi251*
> 
> Just received my package/order yesterday. my 1st time to order from them, probably the last.
> Bad news for international buyers. IMO, they offer cheaper shipping fee and good CS.


Well I had ordered dozens of orders of FCPU and I'm an international buyer (NZ) and yes they were great. But I just received my first order from PPCS and within 5 days I might add via fed ex , packaged nicely and all in order. The worst part was using the website , other than that I'm very happy with my first order there.


----------



## Reece Leu

I've used PPC before, first order was $400 haha.
The website isn't any better than FCPU but it works, it costs a little more for shipping.

Although this thread should be kept for updates and not about how "PPC IS GOODER OR BADDER" since It's a pain
reading through everyones useless posts as I do have an order with them and need my money back but can't call the CC company
since I used my mothers card and shes on vacation.


----------



## Bertovzki

----


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> The thing that is still screwy in this whole mess, even today, is this.
> 
> What exactly does "FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice." mean?
> 
> Does "will not be processing orders" mean that they just aren't taking any more orders?
> Does "will not be processing orders" mean that even if you have placed an order, they aren't going to process it and you won't get your stuff?
> What?
> 
> It's a little obscure if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, willfully attempting to keep the customer's money w/o distribution of product would be criminal, so they either need to start assigning mass refunds, or start pushing the final orders out the door.
> 
> I highly doubt Mark wants to go to jail over this, but I would be 100% willing to believe that there are people all over the globe that want this treated as a criminal matter.
Click to expand...

Well, according to some not yet confirmed sources the guy might already BE in jail. If he's incarcerated, or even in detention while awaiting a trail or something, he can't really be charged with fraud. How is he supposed to process orders, or even update the website from a jail cell. This is, of course, assuming the rumors are true.

-Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Without Bucky and the others there, FCPU will probably never get back to full steam again. He is absolute not fit to run the business in anyway, and without somebody like Bucky there to run it for him, it's doomed. He really needs to just sell it. I would seriously consider buying it, possibly re-locating, and running it.


Assuming the inventory would sell at around wholesale price, you'd be looking at dropping a couple million.

-Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderdom77*
> 
> Yup!!! So bummed out about this. I've been using FrozenCPU to build my custom loops for a long time now. Bucky was awesome!
> 
> I placed an order on 2-11-15 and I noticed the next day that nothing shipped and my order status did not change. I gave it another day then called them on friday morning the 13th. All the phone #'s listed on the frozen CPU website are disconnected. I emailed Bucky and Kevin. No response. Right off the bat I thought that was very odd. Went on to email every one listed on their website. Nothing back.
> 
> Now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money.
> 
> Such a bummer. they have every thing I needed and Bucky and the crew had excellent customer service.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderdom77*
> 
> way too little too late.
> 
> I made a purchase on 2-11-15 and now I'm battling with my CC company to get my money back.
> 
> all phone lines to FrozenCPU are dead and no one is returning emails. Their website took my money and order has been stuck in packaging since 2-11-15.
> 
> I just hope my CC company doesn't give me the run around or I'll be out almost 1k.


Props on not throwing a tantrum about it like a number of people have. Take my rep

-Z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh1tn1nj4*
> 
> I just drove by a few minutes ago. Did someone try to force their way in? Otherwise it's pretty silent here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


By any chance, did you read that note on the door? Was wondering if it's a notice from a law enforcement agency, or whomever owns the building, or something.

-Z


----------



## VSG

Looks like a FedEx "We missed you" door tag to me.


----------



## IRO-Bot

I remember buying a few things from them back in the day, in the mid early 2000s.


----------



## Tech0710

Wow. There is a wiki article that just popped up about FCPU, and @WebsterXC is featured in it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FrozenCPU


----------



## skupples

Forensically analyzing the steps in the snow now? LOLLLLL

Don't get arrested for trespassing or stalking, srs

Like seriously. Some of you are crossing into obscene levels of creeper status. I've had girls stalk me that are less creeper than what y'all are doing.


----------



## Tech0710

Ok then, they also referenced Overclock.net as the source for their info. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FrozenCPU


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech0710*
> 
> Ok then, they also referenced Overclock.net as the source for their info. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FrozenCPU


Self featuring article.


----------



## teh1tn1nj4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Forensically analyzing the steps in the snow now? LOLLLLL
> 
> Don't get arrested for trespassing or stalking, srs
> 
> Like seriously. Some of you are crossing into obscene levels of creeper status. I've had girls stalk me that are less creeper than what y'all are doing.


Kinda hard to get in trouble when nobody is around to report anything


----------



## Tech0710

yeahhhhh.............. Well i thought this should be put out there so I did, Im not very subtle, am I?.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

So, its NOT safe to buy a PC case from them?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> So, its NOT safe to buy a PC case from them?


If you read their website it says it's not processing orders. Otherwise knock yourself out


----------



## Tech0710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> So, its NOT safe to buy a PC case from them?


Have fun if you try, you can't even get to checkout still.


----------



## Tech0710

Glad I did not order though, had a hefty cart in there.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Oh, darn. Lol. I saw they had the NZXT Gamma in stock an nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Lots of stuff in stock but you will have to let yourself in to get it.


----------



## Tech0710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Oh, darn. Lol. I saw they had the NZXT Gamma in stock an nearly had a heart attack.


That thing looks like an old arcade machine, lol


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Why I like it, lol.


----------



## Tech0710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Why I like it, lol.


Looks like a unique case though!


----------



## ZytheEKS

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FrozenCPU

Already taken down by admins.









I didn't even get to read it.

-Z


----------



## Tech0710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FrozenCPU
> They also banned me permanently... And it was a bot so I am disputing it.
> Already taken down by admins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even get to read it.
> 
> -Z


----------



## Tech0710

Yeah, it was my attempt at spreading the word and it failed.


----------



## skupples

Shouldn't be buying cases from PPC or FCPU anyways. If it's case labs, BUY IT FROM case labs.


----------



## Bertovzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FrozenCPU
> 
> Already taken down by admins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even get to read it.
> 
> -Z


You missed zero , it was just a cut and paste from this forum or a snippet from the Mnpctech or somewhere , i got a few words into it , and closed page , just repeats copy paste , nothing worth reading


----------



## Tech0710

---


----------



## DragonMaster

There's no official word from FrozenCPU yet anyways.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonMaster*
> 
> There's no official word from FrozenCPU yet anyways.


The statement from the COO is pretty official. Sounds like they had a mutiny/mass walk out, and those who stayed suffered the wrath of Mark.


----------



## Tech0710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonMaster*
> 
> There's no official word from FrozenCPU yet anyways.


Even if so, this is still going to be a sad while for a lot of watercoolers out there who depended on FrozenCPU for parts.


----------



## skupples

FrozenCPU an PPC : the only thing unique is/was the centralization of product.

There are lots of places to get stuff, you just have to place multiple different orders.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech0710*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DragonMaster*
> 
> There's no official word from FrozenCPU yet anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if so, this is still going to be a sad while for a lot of watercoolers out there who depended on FrozenCPU for parts.
Click to expand...

With any luck this will spur openings of shops. Supply and demand, when there's demand and a MAJOR reseller is no longer part of the supply it's opportunity for anyone with the resources to make their stake. Lets just cross our fingers and hope someone takes advantage of the opportunity that ISN'T PPCs. Nothing against PPCs in that context, just not a fan of only having one major retailer of parts to buy from.

-Z


----------



## True Blue

Wow, I just recently got into WC'ing (about a year ago), and have ordered most of my stuff from Frozen CPU. I'm was just gearing up for another WC'ed build. I was planning on buying my entire list (and it was a long one) of accessories from them. February 15th was my birthday, so I thought I'd get online and treat myself to everything I needed for the build. I couldn't believe my eyes when I hit their home page and read the news:

"Site down until further notice
February 15, 2015
FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice."

What a lousy birthday surprise...









Now I'm wondering if their is another "one stop shop" site where I can get everything I was planning on buying? And without paying a lot of extra money for it.


----------



## Tech0710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *True Blue*
> 
> Wow, I just recently got into WC'ing (about a year ago), and have ordered most of my stuff from Frozen CPU. I'm was just gearing up for another WC'ed build. I was planning on buying my entire list (and it was a long one) of accessories from them. February 15th was my birthday, so I thought I'd get online and treat myself to everything I needed for the build. I couldn't believe my eyes when I hit their home page and read the news:
> 
> "Site down until further notice
> February 15, 2015
> FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice."
> 
> What a lousy birthday surprise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering if their is another "one stop shop" site where I can get everything I was planning on buying? And without paying a lot of extra money for it.


Oh, that sucks... There are other shops though so you can go there. Peformance PCs is an option

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> With any luck this will spur openings of shops. Supply and demand, when there's demand and a MAJOR reseller is no longer part of the supply it's opportunity for anyone with the resources to make their stake. Lets just cross our fingers and hope someone takes advantage of the opportunity that ISN'T PPCs. Nothing against PPCs in that context, just not a fan of only having one major retailer of parts to buy from.
> 
> -Z


Hopefully, but the thing is no new shops have opened in years. I hope someone sees this problem and opens a shop. Heck, OC.net should open one of their own. Can that be athing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> FrozenCPU an PPC : the only thing unique is/was the centralization of product.
> 
> There are lots of places to get stuff, you just have to place multiple different orders.


Good point but it still sucks that such a good company like frozen that has great customer service would do something like this. Even if it were to be the same.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Yes, go to PPCs that is performance-pcs.com you might notice some things low on stock but if you wait they will get it back in. They went from 30% market share to 90% in the past week so it is going to be a minute before inventories stabilize.

What it really seems like is that people will miss the design of FCPU's website as it was great for planning or daydreaming. Yes they were mostly knowledgable with their products and this allows people to take their planning/daydreaming a step further almost to the point of having a guide.

In the past year I have to say that they messed up more orders than they got right. My favorite seemed like it would not be hard to mess up, 3 45 degree ek fittings and 11 90 degree fittings all in black. Well I got three 90's and 11 45's. When I called they made no effort to do anything other than say they had been having an issue with some of the help and that I could ship them back and they would look at it and get back to me. This was last September.

This was frustrating and not worth the wait so I simply reordered the exact same thing and asked them to double check that it is right. I still haven't figured out what the heck to do with all of these 45 degree fittings.

My last order they completely missed the adapter for my ek tube res to fit on top of my dual d5 pump top. Doesn't look like I will be getting it either but with the price difference of my order with PPCs I will just got another so it is fine. This was January.

The order before they sent me a sheet of full sheet of 0.5mm 17.0W/mk fujipoly (the 200mmx150mm) instead of the 1.5mm. Slight price difference there. Again, had to send it back and wait for them to get it and then wait for them to send the right one. At least this time they sent a shipping label. This was February.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> Presumption insinuates Mark has gotten himself in legal trouble and, as of current, hasn't the capabilities to organize his shop. Proof dictates no one has been working on the current recovery of the shop in some time. Your best bet would be to place the order at the other website, and trust your money will be refunded. If you ordered via credit card be sure to fully explain the situation (i.e. the owner of the shop you ordered from has, presumably, gotten himself into legal trouble and the shop is no longer is business.) If you ordered via paypal do the same, but after x amount of days if F-CPU (mark) has not responded to the dispute it /should/ automatically refund all your money.
> 
> -Z


I ordered through paypal, and put in the chargeback so they have the 10 days to respond like you said. Just gotta hope i get the money back before this last case in stock sells out.


----------



## jlhawn

just read some of this thread and I have to add this, How about the way the customer has been treated during the last 8 day's??
very bad customer service in my opinion, something could have been posted on the web-site 8 day's ago. the owner if not able could have at least gotten a family member to post something on the web-site since he had no more employees. I myself will never buy from him again as the trust has been broken.


----------



## Davsmith4

Has anyone heard anything else on this???
Have they still not released an official statement?


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davsmith4*
> 
> Has anyone heard anything else on this???
> Have they still not released an official statement?


The Latest News section on frozencpu.com says:
Quote:


> Site down until further notice
> February 15, 2015
> FrozenCPU.com will not be processing orders until future notice.


----------



## DragonMaster

We'll never find FrozenCPU as it used to be for sure. At least three employees publicly stated that they quit this month (through LinkedIn, posts or Facebook), another begs for help for those who fight addiction.

Mark's message through [email protected], true or not, states there was a walkout.

The only person remaining at FrozenCPU is Mark, and no one knows where he's disappeared for the past 10 days, nor what's going to happen to the website, inventory and warehouse in the long term.

Mark managed to get everyone against him and then vanished. Ex-employees won't go back to save his face.


----------



## DragonMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davsmith4*
> 
> Has anyone heard anything else on this???
> Have they still not released an official statement?


This was posted by End Point Corp., who turn out to have admin access because they provide the online commerce services. They completely disabled checkout.


----------



## Davsmith4

I mean it is sad but between Performance PC's and Amazon i can still get everything i need so it doesnt really affect me to much. I just feel bad for all the people who are trying to get their RMA's through and their money back...


----------



## Escovado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonMaster*
> 
> This was posted by End Point Corp, who turn out to have admin access because they provide the online commerce services, that disabled checkout.


So their web developers took the initiative.


----------



## Tech0710

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escovado*
> 
> So their web developers took the initiative.


Its kind of sad if you think about it.


----------



## DragonMaster

I ended up posting my email conversation with End Point at hardocp as there are so many replies over here that my posts got lost:
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041431333&postcount=320

FCPU still had their in-house web assistant, their own server and their own software. End Point Corp are consultants who helped implement the website and I believe provide transaction services and support. They waited for Mark's answer before doing anything, as it's really not their business to close a customer's website. Not hearing from Mark and seeing things going, they took initiative to do something. That's why there's only a small message not implying that FCPU is closed and most of the site remains functional with just a missing Checkout button.

It's a delicate situation to handle on their side, but people can thank End Point for stopping all new orders starting yesterday (debit orders were stopped Friday).

PayPal, Bitpay and Yahoo Small Business (for the sister website http://heatsinkfactory.com/) haven't done anything yet on their side.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech0710*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> With any luck this will spur openings of shops. Supply and demand, when there's demand and a MAJOR reseller is no longer part of the supply it's opportunity for anyone with the resources to make their stake. Lets just cross our fingers and hope someone takes advantage of the opportunity that ISN'T PPCs. Nothing against PPCs in that context, just not a fan of only having one major retailer of parts to buy from.
> 
> -Z
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, but the thing is no new shops have opened in years. I hope someone sees this problem and opens a shop. Heck, OC.net should open one of their own. Can that be athing?
Click to expand...

FWIW, 'Titan Rig' seems to have popped up within the last year as a seller of watercooling gear that sells exclusively on Amazon. They seem to have a pretty large catalog that just keeps growing, and most if not all of their products are 'Prime' eligible.

After the OCN Gentle Typhoon group buy fiasco I seriously doubt OCN would ever venture into retail sales of anything. Seriously.


----------



## Tech0710

Hmmm... I was not aware of titan rig. Ill have to check them out


----------



## Questors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> If it wasn't such a niche market that is so highly competitive, with little margin, I would have been interested in filling their shoes. Frankly water cooling is dying, it just is. AIO are going to replace the majority of the market, and those left doing custom loops aren't enough to sustain it long term.


I am having trouble with your opinion that water cooling is dying. FrozenCPU is not closed down due to lack of business and Performance PCs did not just redo their web site and raise variety due to imminent lack of sales. Companies are still innovating liquid cooling devices and blocks. I think I heard stuff like that all year long during 1999. Yes, that's it, the Y2K scare!! OOOOHHHH NNNOOO!! I have also been "hearing" the PC is dead for the last ten or so years and PC gaming is dead for the last 7 years or so, give or take a bit. Making off-the-cuff statements without proof is simply spreading rumors.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Hmm I just looked up titan rig on amazon and they don't seem too bad. Mostly XSPC stuff but they have some bitspower fittings and reservoirs and alphacool rads as well.

@Unicr0nhunter Thanks for that heads up.


----------



## skupples

Yeah I see the opposite. Wasn't long ago that everything you ordered showed up caked in dust due I it sitting at the store for ever, now most hot items are sold out constantly, everywhere

I've also yet to see a GPU AIO that can compete with properly cooling VRM and vram like a quality block.


----------



## Questors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Yes i have had only had one experience with PPC's and it was very bad , bad attitude , very unhelpful , and then my parts were packed loose heavy hardware freely moving over top of my acrylic sheet scratching it , they are just terrible to deal with , and an absolute last resort , this is very bad newz if frozen gone


FrozenCPU was a great place to do business. However, there were many times over the years when this, that or both this and that were out of stock and there was no sure ETA for restock. In those cases, I did business with Sidewinder Computers and Performance-PCs. Both have provided me with exemplary service, fair pricing and I have no and have had no issues what-so-ever with shipping rates or packaging.

I have had to do a couple RMAs with PPCS over time and there has not been an issue of any kind. The RMA was issued, item(s) returned, replacements/refunds sent and all has been well. I have even been given return shipping labels for RMAs. Mr. Hank Baron took the time at least twice to unexpectedly contact me by phone to let me know of an order issue and resolve it in the moment.

That being said, I hate to think there will be no more FrozenCPU. I hope the business gets sold and re-opened. If the current owner is bi-polar and a drug or alcohol addict and wants to re-open the business, it may be better to hire someone to run it for him and stay in the "wings."


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> Yes i have had only had one experience with PPC's and it was very bad , bad attitude , very unhelpful , and then my parts were packed loose heavy hardware freely moving over top of my acrylic sheet scratching it , they are just terrible to deal with , and an absolute last resort , this is very bad newz if frozen gone
> 
> 
> 
> FrozenCPU was a great place to do business. However, there were many times over the years when this, that or both this and that were out of stock and there was no sure ETA for restock. In those cases, I did business with Sidewinder Computers and Performance-PCs. Both have provided me with exemplary service, fair pricing and I have no and have had no issues what-so-ever with shipping rates or packaging.
> 
> I have had to do a couple RMAs with PPCS over time and there has not been an issue of any kind. The RMA was issued, item(s) returned, replacements/refunds sent and all has been well. I have even been given return shipping labels for returns. Mr. Hank Baron took the time at least twice to unexpectedly contact me by phone to let me know of an order issue and resolve it in the moment.
> 
> That being said, I hate to think there will be no more FrozenCPU. I hope the business gets sold and re-opened. If the current owner is bi-polar and a drug or alcohol addict and wants to re-open the business, *it may be better to hire someone to run it for him and stay in the "wings."*
Click to expand...

So much this^^^ He needs to get his demons in check, and I doubt anyone is willing to shell a few million to buy the business and all it's assets.

-Z


----------



## TheMadProfessor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech0710*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> With any luck this will spur openings of shops. Supply and demand, when there's demand and a MAJOR reseller is no longer part of the supply it's opportunity for anyone with the resources to make their stake. Lets just cross our fingers and hope someone takes advantage of the opportunity that ISN'T PPCs. Nothing against PPCs in that context, just not a fan of only having one major retailer of parts to buy from.
> 
> -Z
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, but the thing is no new shops have opened in years. I hope someone sees this problem and opens a shop. Heck, OC.net should open one of their own. Can that be athing?
Click to expand...

I think that it's probably the smarter move for a potential shop owner to wait until they know with a decent amount of certainty that FCPU is dead in the water before opening up a new shop. It's still too early to tell what the exact future is. Sure it looks bleak now, but that could change any time.

The last thing I think someone would want to do is to open up a new shop to take advantage of the currently-empty space in the market, then have FCPU come back from the dead and reclaim the top spot. This could have the undesireable effect of having the new shop basically struggling to survive, if not outright kill the business in its infancy. The potential business would already be behind the curve just due to the startup issues alone. The competitors like PPCS and others already have available stock and the facilities to do the things that a new shop would have to get into place.

If anything, the new shop would have to start small and slowly build, not come out like gangbusters. You're talking about years of reputation building to get a good percentage of the market.

Is it doable? With a good business plan, the right location (I still think the Houston area would be ideal due to the area being very business friendly, the availability of office/warehouse/shop space, the location itself, and the tax laws), the right people, and the right attitude, it's eminently feasible. The trick is to get the whole thing set up PROPERLY. You don't want to bite off more than you can chew, as it's a sure-fire way to choke to death.


----------



## Bertovzki




----------



## wolfej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> They are garbage, "amazing" until you have a return and they turn into flaming idiots. I have the e-mail to prove it.
> 
> As for FrozenCPU, damn that sucks, they were always great to me and I was on the verge of going back to WC. Hell, I was just browsing their products again........
> 
> Life sucks sometimes.


I have the emails to prove that FrozenCPU was waaaaaaay worse.


----------



## JackMex

Perhaps, it is a new era of air-cooled builds operating down in cool basements?









Dat sub-20nm, tho...


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadProfessor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tech0710*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> With any luck this will spur openings of shops. Supply and demand, when there's demand and a MAJOR reseller is no longer part of the supply it's opportunity for anyone with the resources to make their stake. Lets just cross our fingers and hope someone takes advantage of the opportunity that ISN'T PPCs. Nothing against PPCs in that context, just not a fan of only having one major retailer of parts to buy from.
> 
> -Z
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, but the thing is no new shops have opened in years. I hope someone sees this problem and opens a shop. Heck, OC.net should open one of their own. Can that be athing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it's probably the smarter move for a potential shop owner to wait until they know with a decent amount of certainty that FCPU is dead in the water before opening up a new shop. It's still too early to tell what the exact future is. Sure it looks bleak now, but that could change any time.
> 
> The last thing I think someone would want to do is to open up a new shop to take advantage of the currently-empty space in the market, then have FCPU come back from the dead and reclaim the top spot. This could have the undesireable effect of having the new shop basically struggling to survive, if not outright kill the business in its infancy. The potential business would already be behind the curve just due to the startup issues alone. The competitors like PPCS and others already have available stock and the facilities to do the things that a new shop would have to get into place.
> 
> If anything, the new shop would have to start small and slowly build, not come out like gangbusters. You're talking about years of reputation building to get a good percentage of the market.
> 
> Is it doable? With a good business plan, the right location (I still think the Houston area would be ideal due to the area being very business friendly, the availability of office/warehouse/shop space, the location itself, and the tax laws), the right people, and the right attitude, it's eminently feasible. The trick is to get the whole thing set up PROPERLY. You don't want to bite off more than you can chew, as it's a sure-fire way to choke to death.
Click to expand...

I wasn't referring to right away, nor a "gangbuster" style entrance, I was merely saying if worst comes to worst there would be a huge gap in the market. Such a void would be good for small businesses trying to get into the market. As you said it would start small and need to build into it, but with such a large gap in the market, assuming FCPU doesn't make a comeback, it would be an ideal time to get into the market.

-Z


----------



## notarat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Questors*
> 
> FrozenCPU was a great place to do business. However, there were many times over the years when this, that or both this and that were out of stock and there was no sure ETA for restock. In those cases, I did business with Sidewinder Computers and Performance-PCs. Both have provided me with exemplary service, fair pricing and I have no and have had no issues what-so-ever with shipping rates or packaging.
> 
> I have had to do a couple RMAs with PPCS over time and there has not been an issue of any kind. The RMA was issued, item(s) returned, replacements/refunds sent and all has been well. I have even been given return shipping labels for RMAs. Mr. Hank Baron took the time at least twice to unexpectedly contact me by phone to let me know of an order issue and resolve it in the moment.
> 
> That being said, I hate to think there will be no more FrozenCPU. I hope the business gets sold and re-opened. I*f the current owner is bi-polar and a drug or alcohol addict and wants to re-open the business, it may be better to hire someone to run it for him and stay in the "wings."*


I think, at this point, it's best if someone buys him totally out so he has no need to *ever* be in or near the building. If he keeps it, I doubt he'd find people foolish enough to take a chance on him showing up out of the blue and out of his mind and trashing the place yet again...


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Gave FCPU ample chances. Finally pulled the trigger and made a purchase order on PPCS. Unfortunately, they didn't have the bitspower 30 Degree fittings FCPU has. Grabbed two 90 degree fittings because the one I have here has gone bad.

Going to start a claim tomorrow on the CC.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> I wasn't referring to right away, nor a "gangbuster" style entrance, I was merely saying if worst comes to worst there would be a huge gap in the market. Such a void would be good for small businesses trying to get into the market. As you said it would start small and need to build into it, but with such a large gap in the market, assuming FCPU doesn't make a comeback, it would be an ideal time to get into the market.
> 
> -Z


The problem is that FCPU is / was a one-stop-shop, which you can't just build-up within 12 month or so, except you have a load of spare cash.

You can possible get 95% of their part's somewhere else, but who want's to pay several p/h-fees, wait for part's to being back in stock or wait complete different amounts of time to get the ordered stuff, because you had to order all over the place ?

Ordering directly from the manufacturer ?

Really ?

If I would have had to order my EK-Part's directly from EK's Online-Shop, then I would possible still wait for the part's to be back in stock and that's only 1 manufacturer ...

FCPU will be missed for sure, in one way or another.


----------



## masgreko

Assuming FCPU is completely shutting down, never to return, I'm kinda curious to see what happens with the inventory. Liquidation? Other stores buy it for pennies on the dollar? Storage wars?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> Assuming FCPU is completely shutting down, never to return, I'm kinda curious to see what happens with the inventory. Liquidation? Other stores buy it for pennies on the dollar? Storage wars?


People are jumping the gun hardcore. The guy is going through a crisis, instead of waiting to see what he ends up doing with the business the usual buy it out replies come about. No one will know for sure until we hear from the horses mouth and after the ball gets rolling with all the other problems around it all.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> People are jumping the gun hardcore. The guy is going through a crisis, instead of waiting to see what he ends up doing with the business the usual buy it out replies come about. No one will know for sure until we hear from the horses mouth and after the ball gets rolling with all the other problems around it all.


Right, that's why I mentioned the assumption. General curiosity on my part on the what if's. It's quite possible they can be back up and running in a few months. Don't know until it happens.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thread Closed.

We feel that this thread has run its course and has served to inform members and FrozenCPU fans alike of the issues surrounding the company and its subsequent shutdown. Now that FrozenCPU has shutdown and no longer processing orders we feel that there is no need for any further ''Warning'' to members or potential unaware customers.

Thanks for the discussion up to this point









Regards,
E


----------



## ENTERPRISE

By popular request please see the below update from FrozenCPU

Quote:


> "FrozenCPU.com will not be taking new orders or processing pending orders for at least the next 30 days. We currently are attempting to hire new staff to get things moving again. We apologize for this inconvenience. - Mark Friga Jr. FrozenCPU Staff 2015-02-21"


http://www.frozencpu.com/rss/frozencpu.rss


----------

